# The ASUS P45 Owner's Club



## alexp999 (Mar 28, 2009)

Welcome to the ASUS P45 Owner's Club, open to all those who own or want to talk about an ASUS Motherboard based on the Intel P45 Chipset. To join, title your post "Can I join" and include your board model and BIOS in the post, click here or see the second post for all the boards eligible for entry.



> *Member List*
> *alexp999* - P5Q Deluxe - 2001
> 
> *Kursah* - P5Q Deluxe - 2001
> ...





> *Highest FSB* (CPU-Z Validation Required)
> *Quad*
> 
> 505 FSB on Q9550 @ 4.04 GHz by _jM
> ...





> *Useful Links*
> 4 GHz OC Guide (based on MIIF)
> 
> Ketxxx's Modded P5Q BIOSes
> ...


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Latest BIOS Links*

Correct as of 13th May 2009



Board
|
Latest BIOS
|
Changes
Maximus II Formula
|
2104​
|Improve Memory compatibility 
P5Q
|
2102​
|Update Express Gate to v1.4.6.2
P5Q Deluxe
|
2005​
|Multiple Fixes
P5Q Premium
|
2001​
|Enhance the compatibility with certain memory
P5Q PRO
|
2002​
|Update Express Gate to v1.4.4.1 
P5Q PRO Turbo
|
0210​
|Update Express Gate to v1.4.6.2
P5Q SE
|
1002​
|Multiple Fixes
P5Q SE PLUS
|
2002​
|Update Express Gate to v1.4.4.1
P5Q SE/R
|
0906​
|Multiple Fixes
P5Q SE2
|
0501​
|Update ExpressGate to v1.4.6.2
P5Q Turbo
|
0401​
|Update ExpressGate to v1.4.6.2
P5Q WS
|
1605​
|Update some production Yorkfield CPUs support
P5Q3
|
0707​
|Enhance the compatibility with certain memory
P5Q3 Deluxe/WiFi-AP @n
|
2004​
|Enhance the compatibility with certain memory
P5QC
|
2103​
|Enhance the compatibility with certain memory
P5Q-E
|
2101​
|Update ExpressGate to V1.4.6.2
P5Q-E/WiFi-AP
|
2001​
|Fix system may get unstable under the "power saving mode" of EPU. It only happens to certain CPUs
Afudos BIOS update tool V2.36

Windows 7 Chipset Beta Drivers

Windows 7 ADI AD2000B SoundMAX BlackHawk (or Supreme FX) Beta Driver

Windows 7 VIA Audio Beta Driver

(More Windows 7 Drivers and Utilities on Support pages for P5Q-E, P5Q PRO TURBO and P5Q SE PLUS)


----------



## Kursah (Mar 28, 2009)

Great board, I've played with the Deluxe, Pro and E series, I own the Deluxe. I've used it up to 500FSB for 24/7 clocks on an e8600 at 4.5ghz, e8500 @ 4.0ghz, and now am currently running 400FSB with a q6600 @ 3.6ghz. I'm using the 1702 Asus official bios, not a modded bios as I found no benefits in my applications to ever heed any extra performance, stability or oc-ability from them, just my experience though. Very easy to find stability and good clocks on these boards, I like the 2 bios chips for sure, and have had a hard crash where the backup actually saved my a$$, plus it was cool to see it in action. Though it only uses the 0506 bios, so I had to reflash to 1201 or whatever was back when that happened. Other then that, this board's been running solid.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 28, 2009)

You not on the 2000 bios?

Asus finally fixed the CPU diode problems in 1805, so I can finally turn PWM fan control back on now! 

Would you like to join Kursah?


----------



## Kursah (Mar 28, 2009)

Sure sign me up. Lol I haven't checked for a newer bios than 1702 for about 2 months now...hell I didn't even need to update from the 1306 I was running beyond that (the 1402's sucked for high fsb stability for me).

What CPU diode problems were you having? I'm kind of interested in that...really I haven't noticed any issues, but maybe there's an issue I didn't notice!


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Can I join?*

I've got the P5Q-E!   I love this baby, runs crazy high FSB and is an overclocker's dream.

I've got a 9450 at 400 FSB for my 24/7 overclock, on stock voltages. I can run some benchies or post screen shots of it as high as 3.8 at 1.45V.

Any specific requirements for membership(other than ownership)?  Maybe a couple of challenges? Best FSB maybe?


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 28, 2009)

The main CPU temp (not the core temps), would randomly jump up about 20*C, for no apparent reason, I bugged Asus for ages, and in the end they just said it was now with the engineers and they were working on it. There must have been have a dozen bios updates since then, and I have tried them all, and they all do the same thing, but with 1805 it seems to be fixed! 
It meant that cus my cpu fan speed was controlled by the mobo (to quieten it up when idle), if the temp decided to randomly increase, all the fans would spin up too!

Since then I have invested in fans that sound fine on 100%, and have modded some cabling to allow me to switch them off if I leave the PC on overnight.
And I was running the CPU fan off a Zalman fanmate, now though, I will get it set back up as a proper PWM fan again! 

As for BIOSes, I thought it might be useful to list all the current BIOS versions, in the reserved slot, and any other info about each board.



mlee49 said:


> I've got the P5Q-E!   I love this baby, runs crazy high FSB and is an overclocker's dream.
> 
> I've got a 9450 at 400 FSB for my 24/7 overclock, on stock voltages. I can run some benchies or post screen shots of it as high as 3.8 at 1.45V.
> 
> Any specific requirements for membership(other than ownership)?  Maybe a couple of challenges? Best FSB maybe?




No challenges, that would be unfair to people who dont OC, lol. Be good to see some high clocks and FSB's tho, got a section in the first post for it!


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 28, 2009)

Can I join? 

I have a P5Q Pro arriving tuesday, upgrading from my P5K Premium - pictures will be shown!


----------



## Kursah (Mar 28, 2009)

Ahh gotcha, hell I rarely use the PWM functions for CPU fans anymore...reason being is the coolers I've used the AC F7P and Xig S1283 were damn quiet or very tolerable at 100%, leading no reason to mess with it. Though now I'm using the Scythe Ultra Kaze 3k fan on my Xig, I hooked that up to a spare Zalman FanMate 2 I had lying around, run it about 1.8k atm, usually around 2.1k, I hook up the yellow lead to the CPU fan header just to read rpm's anymore.

I will check out the newer bioses though, see what happens and changes.


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 28, 2009)

P5Q Pro here.....500fsb 24/7, 530fsb for benchies and 550fsb for max clock runs all done with very little tweaking. 

It's a great board, shame my P45 DFI DK didnt live up to expectations, error code 88 killed my dreams with that board.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 28, 2009)

Just messing around with the layout a bit.

Is post 2 useful?

I.e worth me finishing?


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 28, 2009)

Can I join P5Q Deluxe


----------



## JC316 (Mar 28, 2009)

Can I join? Asus P5q-pro with Ketxxx 1104 bios.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 28, 2009)

Added the BIOS version into members list,

And made it so you can download you latest Bios from the table in post 2!


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 28, 2009)

table 2 is very good.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 28, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> table 2 is very good.



Just finished it, you should see the amount of VBB code thats gone into it! 

Hopefully it will help everyone tho.

If anyone thinks of anymore stuff they'd like added/changed to the first two posts, let me know.


I hope everyone is ready to help me tighten down my OC tomorrow.

I have so far got:



> *Q6600 @ 3.6GHz, 400 x 9, 1.4625v, Load Line Calibration Enabled
> DDR2 1000 Mhz, 5-5-5-15, 2.1v, All Precharge to Activate: 4, TRFC: 45, Performance Level: 7
> Everything else is on Auto.*



But I wanted to get tighter timings and lower voltages if possible, oh and try and get some stuff off auto if needed.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 28, 2009)

My bios is 2001


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 28, 2009)

Do you really need such high voltage for 3.6? Surely with a VID of 1.3 you should get that with 1.4V or so?


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 28, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Do you really need such high voltage for 3.6? Surely with a VID of 1.3 you should get that with 1.4V or so?



It needs 1.35v for 3.2GHz stable (tho I never actually tried lower)

And the only way I could get it stable was 1.4625v, 1.45v failed in OCCT.

Thats why I'm hoping with a little bit of help, adjusting some other voltages and frequencies, gtlrefs etc, I might be able to reduce the vcore.

But past vcore, vram, FSB and multi, I have no idea what I'm doing 



mlee49 said:


> I've got the P5Q-E!   I love this baby, runs crazy high FSB and is an overclocker's dream.
> 
> I've got a 9450 at 400 FSB for my 24/7 overclock, on stock voltages. I can run some benchies or post screen shots of it as high as 3.8 at 1.45V.
> 
> Any specific requirements for membership(other than ownership)?  Maybe a couple of challenges? Best FSB maybe?



Just noticed your sig, I guess you wont be in the club for long


----------



## DarkEgo (Mar 28, 2009)

*Can I join?*

Asus P5Q pro
Ketxxx's modded bios




I can go higher, that is just my 24/7clocks.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 28, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> Asus P5Q pro
> Ketxxx's modded bios
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090328/Capture006693.jpg
> I can go higher, that is just my 24/7clocks.



Added, and the first with a CPU-Z pic so I can add you to the FSB list.

Thats a nice OC, will be good to see 4 GHz! 

I want to at least try get there on mine.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 28, 2009)

1mhz more on the fsb would get me that magic 4ghz. On air I should have tweaked the other voltages etc but I had no idea what they do.


----------



## red268 (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh man, you guys just aren't going to let me save my money are you?!
Now I'm really going to have to buy that P5Q .... Just wondering about Pro or E now.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 28, 2009)

1.6v 

Is that with load line calibration enabled or...? And what is the VID of that chip?

And is it stable or just enough to load CPU-Z?

I want to try and get one set of benches done on 4 GHz.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 28, 2009)

red268 said:


> Oh man, you guys just aren't going to let me save my money are you?!
> Now I'm really going to have to buy that P5Q .... Just wondering about Pro or E now.



Definetly the Pro.

E apparently has a few issues.

Board layout, OCability etc.

Plus the Pro is cheaper!


----------



## red268 (Mar 28, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Definetly the Pro.
> 
> E apparently has a few issues.
> 
> ...



The Pro is 5p cheaper than the E on Ebuyer at the moment.
Ebuyer had the Pro down to £105 only about two days ago .... wish I'd got it then! Oh well, it's only £8 more now. Might order it tomorrow/Monday. I'll let you know!!


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 28, 2009)

Scan is cheapest for the Pro

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/Asus...E-20-(x16)-DDR2-1200MHz-SATA-II-SATA-RAID-ATX

£108


----------



## DarkEgo (Mar 28, 2009)

4 GHz


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 28, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> 1.6v
> 
> Is that with load line calibration enabled or...? And what is the VID of that chip?
> 
> ...



It had Load line calibration. VID is 1.325 or something like that. Stable and could run benchies all day. Oh and I was still drunk from the night before


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 28, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> It had Load line calibration. VID is 1.325 or something like that. Stable and could run benchies all day. Oh and I was still drunk from the night before



Lol, thats good to get it stable, gives me an idea of what to try as I have the same VID.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 28, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Lol, thats good to get it stable, gives me an idea of what to try as I have the same VID.



Alcohol gave me the courage. Also did I mention it was on air.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 28, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> 4 GHz
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090328/Capture008.jpg



Nice will update now!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 28, 2009)

Can i join

Asus P5Q-E 1402

Also i have had my board to 500FSB-





Great board,no complaints at all.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 28, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Alcohol gave me the courage. Also did I mention it was on air.



You did, how where the temps. Or darent you look! 



tigger said:


> Can i join
> 
> Asus P5Q-E 1402
> 
> ...



Nice for a E6750! 

Will add you now.


----------



## red268 (Mar 29, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Scan is cheapest for the Pro
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/Asus...E-20-(x16)-DDR2-1200MHz-SATA-II-SATA-RAID-ATX
> 
> £108



Thanks Alex, but Ebuyer has free shipping. I'm not sure if Scan do?
I've never had problems with Ebuyer, but never used Scan before.
Argh! It's so tempting to hit that Buy button.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 29, 2009)

red268 said:


> Thanks Alex, but Ebuyer has free shipping. I'm not sure if Scan do?
> I've never had problems with Ebuyer, but never used Scan before.
> Argh! It's so tempting to hit that Buy button.



Scan is a great company, I would recommend them over ebuyer anyday.

I convinced kyle2020 to get it from Scan earlier, so he is now part of the club! You could be too!


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 29, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> You did, how where the temps. Or darent you look!



40's idle 60 load for an hour. I didn't remember to put my good 190cfm fan on or turn the fans up. I'm amazed it didn't overheat.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 29, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> 40's idle 60 load for an hour. I didn't remember to put my good 190cfm fan on or turn the fans up. I'm amazed it didn't overheat.



They're excellent load temps for 1.6v lol.

Was it summer or winter at the time?

I load at around 50*C on 1,46v.

@ tigger, what ever happened to your P5Q OC thread? I tried to find it to put in the useful links section, but searches brought up nothing.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 29, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> They're excellent load temps for 1.6v lol.
> 
> Was it summer or winter at the time?
> 
> I load at around 50*C on 1,46v.



Last week I think and it was room temperature. Or at least what I feel is room temperature.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 29, 2009)

Well here's some screens, one for dual core, one fore quad core:

e8600 @ 4.5ghz/1.41v (9x500, though I did run 10x450 too):






q6600 @ 3.6GHz/1.41v (9x400):






I wish CPU-z would state the MB on the first page...if you require that the MB be ID'd in the screenshot that's cool, I will only be able to submit my q6600 results at that point because I got rid of most of my e8600 screens. But none-the-less I've had this board since August 2008 and it's been a champ, hell I purchased mine for 134 shipped from Newegg back then, and it was an open box. I recieved it with NOTHING else, just in in an anti-static bag in a plain white box. Nothing but praises though, amazing board. It will be my last S775 board, but it's going to last me a while. If anything, in the future I might snag a 9650 when they're sub 200 used...and even at that I'm not worried about it for a gaming rig.


----------



## DarkEgo (Mar 29, 2009)

I am going to look for my max FSB tomorrow. I am going to try for 525 but i doubt my memory will allow it.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 29, 2009)

I did try above 500 with my e8600 on low multi, but I never took pics and I don't recall what the FSB was, I know it was over 520...I may kick the q6600 down, set ram 1:1 and see what I get. But I am looking forward to your results DarkEgo, keep us posted!


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 29, 2009)

Everest run @ 530x9 and my ram at 1271mhz 5-5-5-15..one of my first runs with the P5Q Pro after replacing my P45 DFI DK with it.

The E8400 requires less volts now that I know how this boar works better than the ones I used on this screenshot.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice man! Pretty impressive, I dunno if I'll get that far with a quad..I might give it a go though with 6x multi. Funny you mention what you replaced it with, I replaced my P35 DFI DK with this P5Q Deluxe! That DK board was sweet though, I donated it to a good friends' gaming build, where it sits at 400fsb keeping an e6400 at 3.2ghz without even breaking a sweat. It kept my first q6600 at the same OC's this one is at, with just a little more voltage 1.428 vs 1.416, not huge at all. Way too many memory bios options though lol, that didn't change much in performance. The sound chip on it died recently so I donated my x-fi to him and grabbed another one, aside from that, solid board. But I do like my P5Q Deluxe better for sure. Though that P45 DK is a sweet looking board, how was it?


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 29, 2009)

The Pro has booted at 550x9 for 4.95GHz but I didn't feel good at the volts it needed in my early testing..now I have become familiar with the board I can clock higher on less volts but I haven't taken my E8400 over 530 again yet.

The above was also done on air, with my new loop here just needing some water and putting together I feel much better taking the chip to high volts without worry of heat...on the note of heat, the Xiggy is an amazing cooler and my temps on that where just as impressive.

Funny you should mention the DFI...I don't know how it was as it never worked right...only ran at stock settings and once you try and OC with it the BIOS throws up 88 codes and needs a hard reset to work again...worst part is, its sat in a box with two sticks of 1066mhz OCZ ram in it and it stillneeds an RMA! 

I will get round to it one day....


----------



## Kursah (Mar 29, 2009)

Damn man! Well I was impressed with that DK P35, it's 4 phase power was pretty stable, it was pretty damn oc-able, but just didn't have the assurance and feeling of confidence this Asus board gives me. I couldn't get 550 to boot, not sure what the issue is, but I tried 6x cpu multi, 1100 on my ram is cake, I've hit 1120 on 2.1v...that's about it tho, they were 45 shipped a few months ago lol! I tried up to 1.5v on FSB and NBv, 1.2 SB, 1.5v PCIe/Sata, 1.56 PLL, 1.41875v CPUv, LLC enabled, set mem to 2.1v, no dice. I probably would have a better chance with a dual, but I had to try. I did get 500 to post, then I figured I'd shoot up further to 550 lol. Never had to clear the cmos though, another good thing I like about this board. The DFI was nice with the jumper on the I/O panel, but I did use it a lot when tweaking and going for higher OC's. I could probably count on one hand how many times I've cleared the CMOS on this P5Q.

Definately nice work aCid, if you can I'd love to see a screenshot. Nice work again!


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 29, 2009)

I will get on that as soon as I get my water up and running.  

I don't know if I should add the FlexII's to my loop as they do 1200mhz 5-5-5-15 @ 2.1v and I'm sure 2.3v will see around 1300mhz even though reviews say they are hard to OC....maybe the new P45/X48 chipset will allow for greater gains than the P35/X38 the reviewers used. 

I redid my PC today and put it in its new home; a Lian Li P60-F..amazing cabale management potential and great build, best case I have ever owned. I too have both the 900 and 300 as you do and I value them the most for their cooling ability, great air in those cases. 

On the downside of my new Lian Li..in the same shipment from ascstinger (His whole PC!) the Canadian Customs or UPS idiots lost/stole my 4870 1GB that had a block waiting to be installed from ascstinger also...now its a claim and I'm stuck using my GTX+ still.  


*Bottom Line:* DONT use _UPS_!


----------



## Kursah (Mar 29, 2009)

That Lian Li looks like a sweet case man, I think if I were to go with anything it'd be the Antec 900v2, 1200 or HAF32...though I'm pretty content with the 900 (first gen style, but at least has 2 holes in mb tray for some cable mgt), I've yet to mod it, but that will be where I go next with it. Kinda wish this case had filters like the 300 or 900 v2, but oh well.

I'd have to go with airflow, and tbh if I didn't get the 900 for xmas 2007, I would have the 300 now, just on a budget factor. But I do gotta say, that Lian Li looks very tempting, too bad it doesn't have a top exhaust fan factory, I almost require that now just due to having it in my last 3 cases. But with you going water, that's not an issue. What's all gonna be in your loop?

Sucks about the vid card and customs, hope they don't take too damn long!


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice overlclocks guys! 

Cant wait to see what my Q6600 is capable of once its back together, but I'm going to need help getting there, lol.

Agree with Kursah on the cases, I was looking at new cases just for hell of it, and I can find nothing for the same price as my CM 690 that can beat it on airflow. 3 x 140mm and 4 x 120mm


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 29, 2009)

My 530fsb run was @ 4.78GHz, speedstep was still on so it downed the multi to 6; Everest will confirm this.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 29, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> My 530fsb run was @ 4.78GHz, speedstep was still on so it downed the multi to 6; Everest will confirm this.



Wow 4.77 GHz! 

Nice OC!

And that was on air?


----------



## MikaKoo (Mar 29, 2009)

Can I join?

Great idea that forum for ASUS P45 owners.
I have a Asus P5Q Pro (purchased Nov '08) with just updated 2002 BIOS.

- M!ka
<--_-->


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 29, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Wow 4.77 GHz!
> 
> Nice OC!
> 
> And that was on air?



Yes, OCZ ram cooler in Antec 900 with the front fans ripped out and replaced with 2x110cfm Scythe fans, back fan replaced by another 110 cfm fan and then one on either side of my Xiggy HDT1283 in push/pull configuration; not forgetting the Antec "Big Boy"...RAM cooler, 2 front fans and 2 Xiggy fans on a 5 port Sunbeam fan controller. Temps never went above 49'C while benching at the above speed with 21'C ambient. 

I am progressing to water and to answer Kursah's question; the loop is based around a Feser X-Changer 320 with Swiftech MCP355 pump with its top replaced with a 200ml XSPC res, Bitspower compressing fittings on everything, Feser 3/8in UV reactive white (blue under UV) hoses, Koolance VID-487 and Koolance CPU-345 for the 4870 and E8400...apart from the 4870 block isn't going to be used for who knows how long seeing as UPS/customs stole my card! 

I also have the option to cool my RAM as its Flex II with huge blocks on them that block two ram slots.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 29, 2009)

This might be useful alex

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=66478

I dont know if this is what you were looking for,but i will take a look if its not.


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 29, 2009)

SuperPi XS 1M @ 4.78GHz.

Notice the lower volts this time around for that clock.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 29, 2009)

tigger said:


> This might be useful alex
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=66478
> 
> I dont know if this is what you were looking for,but i will take a look if its not.




Exactly what I was looking for thanks. Couldnt find it anywhere, lol.
Will add it to the useful links section.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 29, 2009)

Im going for 4.2 when my pro arrives, but im thinking the higher clocked ram will push my 06 score up to the 19K mark, but that remains to be seen.

Then ill be tweaking to get it running @ 3.2, 1.32V ish with my ram at 1200Mhz if possible. So alex, ill be in the same boat as you - I know what load line calibration is, but GTLref and stuff like that, fsb termination voltage and so on, I have no idea - never touched any of those on my premium.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey kyle2020, did you manage to get those firestix from Paulieg?

He had 4 x 1gb of them running at 1300 MHz or something in an Asus P45!


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 29, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Hey kyle2020, did you manage to get those firestix from Paulieg?
> 
> He had 4 x 1gb of them running at 1300 MHz or something in an Asus P45!



The thread seems quiet, so ill drop him a PM.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 29, 2009)

Couple things, first people should use the attached version of AFUDOS with the following commands;

AFUDOS.EXE /iBIOSname.rom /PBNC /N

Attached version of AFUDOS does not have any "checks", so therefore if you have a bad flash all you have to do is hotflash with this utility in any board (doesn't even need to use same chipset) and your good again.

Second, even if people experience no benefits with my mBIOSes there is one thing you should remember. At the very least you will have much improved memory compatibility (as in, choice of modules that will work on the board in dual channel and quad channel configuration)


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 29, 2009)

Would you like to join oh creator of the mBIOSes? 

lol.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 29, 2009)

I guess I probably should shouldn't I as I own a P5Q Pro lol


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 29, 2009)

Will add you, what BIOS version you running? m2002?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 29, 2009)

Yes, 2002m


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 29, 2009)

How difficult would it be to mod an X-fi driver for our P5Q deluxes here then? 

Just noticed all the useful links to in the first thread other than the Asus support page are yours.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 29, 2009)

Its kind of ironic how one person can offer better support and solutions than a whole company  Don't know how hard it would be modding a ADI driver, without the hardware to test things with things take longer, and are more difficult.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 29, 2009)

The driver is here, hasnt been updated since the baord was launched:

http://www.arc.com/sonicfocus/support.html

If you decide to do it, say if anyone in here can help.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 29, 2009)

I'll test it out.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 29, 2009)

Me too, I have Windows 7 if it makes any difference though.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 29, 2009)

I'm using a old audigy 4 now,if a nice modded blackhawk driver appears i may give it a try,but i only use the digi out to my sony av amp now so the audigy 4 is fine.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 29, 2009)

Has anyone else had the trouble of a HDT-S1283 being a bottomless pit of gunk?

I cant get the damn thing clean, its just keeps turning the cloth black! 

And an X-Fi modded blackhawk driver would be so sweet! :drool:


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 29, 2009)

My TRUE is constantly grimy even though I have fan filters.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 29, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> My TRUE is constantly grimy even though I have fan filters.



Im talking more about the bottom where it makes contact with the CPU (didnt make it very clear did I  ), I just cant get it clean!

Taking for ever to rebuild my PC. Mind you I'm a bit anal with Cable management, lol.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 29, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Im talking more about the bottom where it makes contact with the CPU (didnt make it very clear did I  ), I just cant get it clean!
> 
> Taking for ever to rebuild my PC. Mind you I'm a bit anal with Cable management, lol.



Bah well I can't mine clean either except the bottom is always greasy.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 29, 2009)

After gate crashing the AMD Phenom 2 club I realised our logo is nowhere near as cool as theirs, so I'm making a logo better than theirs we can use


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> After gate crashing the AMD Phenom 2 club I realised our logo is nowhere near as cool as theirs, so I'm making a logo better than theirs we can use



I havent got my rig up together yet to load up photoshop and make one, ours is just temporoary.

But feel free, will save me the trouble


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 29, 2009)

Working on the finer details, but the pic will be very bling, might need to don some sunglasses to look at it


----------



## DarkEgo (Mar 29, 2009)

4.25


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 29, 2009)

Now thats what I'm talkin about! P5Q Pro FTW


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 29, 2009)

Im counting down the days haha . . .


----------



## DarkEgo (Mar 29, 2009)

If I can find a DICE pot for cheap, I am gonna go for 5 GHz.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Working on the finer details, but the pic will be very bling, might need to don some sunglasses to look at it



Looking forward to it, will get my  ready, lol.



DarkEgo said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090329/Capture010364.jpg
> 4.25



Nice OC, updated the first post.

Does anyone know what FSB we would need to reach to match the QPI of i7?


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 29, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Looking forward to it, will get my  ready, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think QPI is 4 times faster than our fsb's.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 29, 2009)

From wiki, it seems that 1600 FSB is about 12.8 GB/s, and the i7's do 19.2 GB/s, while the i7 extreme does 25.6 GB/s.

So to match the normal i7s we need 600 FSB! 

And to match the extreme edition its 800 FSB! : passes out :


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 30, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Has anyone else had the trouble of a HDT-S1283 being a bottomless pit of gunk?
> 
> I cant get the damn thing clean, its just keeps turning the cloth black!
> 
> And an X-Fi modded blackhawk driver would be so sweet! :drool:



Use OCZ Freeze...no issues with the Xiggy as I've taken it off 3 times in 3 months to clean the whole rig and the cleanup with Freeze is far easier than MX2 or AS5 and doesn't leave the cloth black! 

It lowered my temps by about 2 - 3'C over AS5, then I added the retention plate for the Xiggy and temps when down another 2 - 3'C.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 30, 2009)

Got my PC back together but there are a couple of issues. (which is why I wanted to do that trade for an X38)

1, My GTX 260 has to be in the top slot of the PC to boot properly

2, I still dont like the fact that my GTX 260 is at PCI-E x8

3, The 9600GT I have needs two slots for the size cooler, and the third PCI-E slot is right on the bottom, which would solve problem 2.

4, By moving the GTX 260 to the top, the 9600GT could block some airflow to it, however im going to experiemtn with that tomorrow.

5, If I moved the 9600GT to the bottom slot, it runs at PCI-E 1.1 x4, is that enough for physx, is it going to bottleneck it?

So a question, is it worth me getting a single slot solution for the card? Maybe a Thermalright V2, or HR-03? So I can put it int the bottom slot?

What are your ideas guys?


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 30, 2009)

Panic over!

Somehow I have managed to get the 9600GT in the bottom slot of my P5Q deluxe! 

Will get some pics up later.


----------



## aCid888* (Mar 30, 2009)

I will be testing above 530fsb today to see what I can come up with...expect periodic updates.


----------



## red268 (Mar 30, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> I will be testing above 530fsb today to see what I can come up with...expect periodic updates.



That's what I like to hear!


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 30, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Panic over!
> 
> Somehow I have managed to get the 9600GT in the bottom slot of my P5Q deluxe!
> 
> Will get some pics up later.



I told you how to do that ages ago


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 30, 2009)

DEMANDING PICTURES! 

Want to see my virgin of a GT getting dirty


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 30, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I told you how to do that ages ago



How? When?


----------



## Dice (Mar 30, 2009)

*Can i join?*

P5Q-E with Ketxxx's modified 2001 bois.
Will post screenies when I get home from work....


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 30, 2009)

Here's a quick screenie of 450FSB @ 1.3V:





A full GHz overclock with .05V increase is good in my book. 

465FSB









Now I'm gonna try for 500+


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 30, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> How? When?



When you made a thread about it. I suggested you take off the bracket where the dvi connectors are.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 30, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> When you made a thread about it. I suggested you take off the bracket where the dvi connectors are.



How do you mean?

The 9600GT I have only has a single slot PCI bracket, but a massive custom cooler.

It literally just fits, will get some pics up soon.

Now I have GTX 260 @ PCI-E x16 2.0 

And a 9600GT @ PCI-E x4

Shouldnt bottleneck for physx right?


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow, only been going afew days and this thread has 96 posts. Well done.

Considering my Asus Maximus II Formula P45 is arriving tomorrow, and that i'll beat you all on clocks , may i become a member of this exclusive club? lol.

Well done on the clocks so far though boys.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 30, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> How do you mean?
> 
> The 9600GT I have only has a single slot PCI bracket, but a massive custom cooler.
> 
> ...



Ah right you said it was dual slot so I assumed it had a double bracket like the gtx260. I just suggested to remove it


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 30, 2009)

One man contest moon, your probably the one of few with a dual core 

I was honestly a click away from getting that maximus, but I read they arent too good with quads, so I backed off.

Let me know how it comes packaged / how good it is!


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 30, 2009)

oh i will. It's going so fast into my desk. Havn't had my PC since last Monday night. Damn water cooled 4870 and EK supreme on my desk... lol. Just hope everything still works.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 30, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Ah right you said it was dual slot so I assumed it had a double bracket like the gtx260. I just suggested to remove it



Its this one, I took the blue plate off and have stuck some soft velcro peices on the platfroms where the screws were, so that it doesnt vibrate against the PSU.

Its is literally resting on the PSU. Thats how tight it is!

But my God, Im glad I bought a Deluxe and the CM690 now!


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 30, 2009)

^^ lol, i used to have that card on my desk...

Interested insome results from the physx matey.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 30, 2009)

Does anyone know how Asus acheived a third PCI-E slot? When the P45 only has 16 lanes?


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 30, 2009)

8 x 4 x 4 ?


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 30, 2009)

Nope cus Im running at x16 on my GTX 260 and x4 on the 9600GT


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 30, 2009)

Thats what my gtx was like in that slot it was touching the psu


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 30, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Thats what my gtx was like in that slot it was touching the psu



x4 must have crippled a GTX.

Im determined to find out how Asus did it, they also have a board with 4 PCi-E slots.

I cant work it out, cus the ICH10 only does PCI-E x1, unless they combined mutliple x1's into a x4??


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 30, 2009)

Ahh, bit of googling and it seems the P5Q Deluxe gets its x4 slot, by Asus combining the PCI-E x1 connectors from the ICH10R SB, into one slot, but if you plug anything into a PCI-E x1 slot, then it makes the third full length slot run at PCI-E x1 too.

Clever bit of engineering there! Good job I dont need the other PCI-E slots!


----------



## DarkEgo (Mar 30, 2009)

Next weekend I am gonna pop in a Pentium 4 and overclock it until it dies. I'm hoping for 6 GHZ.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 30, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> Next weekend I am gonna pop in a Pentium 4 and overclock it until it dies. I'm hoping for 6 GHZ.



Nice! Cant wait


----------



## red268 (Mar 30, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> Next weekend I am gonna pop in a Pentium 4 and overclock it until it dies. I'm hoping for 6 GHZ.



Sweet. Keep us posted!!


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 31, 2009)

I guess I'll have to put a showing in for my E7200 and its max FSB, so I'll get some screenshots when I've finished on utorret. For now you all just have to take my word on 510FSB 

Oh and here is the first part of our new logo, kinda stuck for ideas on what to do next.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 31, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I guess I'll have to put a showing in for my E7200 and its max FSB, so I'll get some screenshots when I've finished on utorret. For now you all just have to take my word on 510FSB



Wheres this logo you promised us all ket?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 31, 2009)

See edit


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 31, 2009)

I like . . . maybe Intel P45 in the same style smoked font across the top or something?

The like "500FSB? Bring it on" or something


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm only using paint.net so if you can find some cool boltons ill start getting creative


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 31, 2009)

Mind if I nab the raw tomorrow and have a tinker in CS4?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 31, 2009)

Nah I'm not fussed. I got a mental block right now I just cant think of a decent background.

Heres something a bit different I just come up with


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Isnt that just the logo from your mBIOSes?

And I have just been trying out the 9600GT as physx by running the Cryostasis Tech demo, and the two runs are identical, its like its not even using the 9600GT 

I'm about to try the 182.46 drivers to see if thats sorts it.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 31, 2009)

Its a similar pic, but that one has gold colour and shine with no fire, by far not finished. Anyway have a look at my other post I had a small burst of creativity  circular frame is to put whatever in.


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 31, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Isnt that just the logo from your mBIOSes?
> 
> And I have just been trying out the 9600GT as physx by running the Cryostasis Tech demo, and the two runs are identical, its like its not even using the 9600GT
> 
> I'm about to try the 182.46 drivers to see if thats sorts it.



Wouldn't you need cuda installed as well. I don't know if it comes with the latest drivers but I think it does. Also ingame options and driver options check them. Oh and one last thought. Maybe the GTX260 is handling the physx anyway.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

I think I have just figured it out after a bit of googling.

Seems you need the actual Win 7 beta driver for it to work 

D'lding it now, will report back.

From what I can tell atm, no matter what card Physx is set to run on, it always does it on the main card.

EDIT:

Made no difference will have to continue this investigation in the morning.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

What do you think?


----------



## Kursah (Mar 31, 2009)

Pretty damn cool! But imo the Intel (r) P45 logo is off...it's too smal and squished...but making it larger will put it out of place. Maybe ditch that part and put P45 in bold above Owner's Club...

Looks good though guys. Glad to see this thread/club taking shape quite well...these boards are damn solid if after all this time they are still quite popular. Definately a great board if it's your last S775 board.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

@ Kursah, any idea why my 9600GT is sitting twiddling its thumbs?

I pick the 9600GT in the control panel, but as far as I can tell, the GTX 260 is doing all the work still


----------



## Kursah (Mar 31, 2009)

Not really sure tbh, but I'd point at the OS and drivers. If you had a dual boot I'd say try Vista Sp1 x64 and see if you can successfully change it over there. Another thing you could do to verify is run something that uses physx, or vantage. Note down what the FPS/score tally is, take the 9600gt out and run again. Really you don't need to give that 260 any help with physx/cuda stuff..many have found no gains from it with cards more powerful than a 9600gt.

I'd point at a glitch with the OS and drivers right now though, because if you select it for physx and it's still getting nothing done...it's not being told to work..or not recieving the work it should as you know...the part that's supposed to feed it is failing. I'll have to read back through the pages to see your specific issue but that's the gist of what I get from skimming over it.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok thanks.

Even though Win 7 isnt supposed to need, it Im gonna try plugging in the 9600GT to my monitor via the VGA slot, and see if that helps.

Will update in the morning (its 2am here)


----------



## Kursah (Mar 31, 2009)

K, keep us posted. Hopefully you get it sorted out! I thought 7 didn't need that sort of activation either with the 2nd gfx, but hey it's worth a shot. Wish I had a better answer for ya, but my 9600GT is well...her 9600gt lol, and she uses the hell out if it for gaming and folding. Either rate, looking forward to your results. I'd like to see some comparo's with the card and without if you can get it working and it's an easy ordeal.


----------



## red268 (Mar 31, 2009)

Kyle should get getting his P5Q Pro today!

Wonder if he's had any sleep at all?

UPDATES AS SOON AS POSSIBLE KYLE!!!!


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 31, 2009)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Im at college now, finish at 12ish so ill be racing home


----------



## End0rphine (Mar 31, 2009)

Sign up! Newbie member

P5Q Deluxe with Ketxxx's 2001 mbios


----------



## red268 (Mar 31, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Im at college now, finish at 12ish so ill be racing home



I'll ring the police and inform them of the importance of your journey, they shouldn't stop you for speeding .... lol!

Only an hour left to go! .... I'm excited too!? What's up with that?!

We'll need lots of pics. Box, contents, mug of tea just on the side of a shot, putting it in, adding heatsink .... *the lot*!!

_Yeah, I'm bored. I start work again tomorrow. Back to doing 10 and a half hour days .... wooo. I need something good today to keep me going!! _


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Here are some quick compairsons. Looks like they havent fixed the need for extending the display in Win 7 yet.  Hope they do soon, I keep loosing the mouse, when I go for the scroll bar, lol.

These were done on Cryostasis Tech Demo, all settings on Max with sound

1280 x 1024 GTX 260 Physx:






1280 x 1024 GTX 260 + 9600GT physx





1680 x 1050 GTX 260 Physx





1680 x 1050 GTX 260 + 9600GT Physx





It doesnt look a lot, but the 9600GT handling the Physx makes a big difference to how smooth the run is


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 31, 2009)

Maybe physx is overrated.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

The actual visuals on the Tech Demo are pretty amazing

I did a run with CPU physx and the average fps was 11 

I swear that WDM1.1 and Win 7 means you dont need the 9600GT plugged into a monitor to get it working.

Damn mouse keeps diappearing when I click to close windows! 

EDIT:

Oh yes!!!!   

I just found that you can move the layout of the dual screen monitor setup, so now I have set monitor two to be accessed only if I am in the top left hand corner of my screen, so now I dont loose the mouse anymore!

I'm gonna give the Vista 182.47 drivers a whirl and see if I get better results than with the 181.71's.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 31, 2009)

red268 said:


> I'll ring the police and inform them of the importance of your journey, they shouldn't stop you for speeding .... lol!
> 
> Only an hour left to go! .... I'm excited too!? What's up with that?!
> 
> ...



Ill make a cuppa when it arrives - its still not here 

Tonnes of pictures will be delivered! Might even make some messages to certain people


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 31, 2009)

your isnt there Kyle?

Mine arrived 1 hour ago, damn it looks nice. Loving the packaging, extras and BIOS. Installing drivers atm. 

Im not gunna try for insane overclockers until my loop arrives.


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 31, 2009)

Its here . . . 

Back in a few hours! 

Pictures will follow


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice, looking forward to seeing the setups. I'm just finishing off tidying up from my re-build then will get some picutres of the tight squeeze 

Glad I got it working in the end. Now to see how it affecst 3dmark.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 31, 2009)

I'll get pictures up when i get this working properly.


----------



## Frizz (Mar 31, 2009)

*Can I join?*

400 FSB is the highest stable frequency and its also my current freq.
3.6ghz Q6600
Latest non modified bios 2002

P5Q PRO


----------



## red268 (Mar 31, 2009)

Woo, pictures from Moonpig, Alex and Kyle to follow! That should keep me amused for a bit this evening!


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 31, 2009)

Pictures being uploaded now - but we have a problem. A big one. My external hard drive, that has EVERYTHING on it (music, videos, pr0n, programs, bank details, ISO's, etc) will not turn on. The drive itself spins up when I plug it in, but no activity light comes on, and I cant access it in my computer - if its failed, its a complete disaster for me. 

Pictures coming once photobucket stopped being slow.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Does the BIOS see your HDD?

And stupid question, you did plug it into the red SATA sockets not the orange or white ones?

Or is it USB?


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 31, 2009)

Its a USB external drive.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Damn, how long did you leave it to appear?

Once both USB's are plugged in mine takes about 10 secs to show.

And have you tried it in the Rear USB ports?


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 31, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Damn, how long did you leave it to appear?
> 
> Once both USB's are plugged in mine takes about 10 secs to show.
> 
> And have you tried it in the Rear USB ports?



When I first turned it on it ticked twice like it usually does then went quiet. I restarted after doing all my VGA and stuff and it just wouldnt turn on so to speak - you can feel and hear that the drive is spinning, and I was using it just a few hours ago.

Used both rear and front.

GRRRRRRR


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 31, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> When I first turned it on it ticked twice like it usually does then went quiet. I restarted after doing all my VGA and stuff and it just wouldnt turn on so to speak - you can feel and hear that the drive is spinning, and I was using it just a few hours ago.
> 
> Used both rear and front.
> 
> GRRRRRRR



You might have to open it and make sure it hasn't came out the sockets.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Is it in the device manager or Computer Management Console?

And have you tried simply unplugging it and plugging it back in?

Is it an enclosure? Or an actual External HDD?


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 31, 2009)

Anywho, heres the pictures of the fun I had today:

(Whilst your enjoying these snaps, ill be beginning overclocking, so you have even more pictures to look forward to )

Oh and apologies red, forgot the tea 

I was hoping it would be delivered at around 12 today, however it turned up at half 2, 30 minutes before my driving lesson  so I had to go and parallel park whilst my Pro was sat in its box screaming for me haha.






hehe 






Comes in a stunning box, I was very impressed.






Accessories hiding the main item!











The board layout is clean, minimalistic, whilst still being sexy as hell 






Ready for extraction! 






Side by side - notice how much more busy the PCB is on the premium 






Then I noticed that my HDT had decided to grow a beard











After a quick shot with my mums hairdryer (lol) I installed it onto the Pro






Everything in and kicking






Those gorgeous XLF's up top:






And fast forward to now, all up and running


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 31, 2009)

Its the same board! lol.

Looks nice man, like the knife too... lol

Benches?


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice pics! Just need some 140mm in their! 

My P5Q deluxe looks really busy compared to that Pro, and it hasnt really got a lot more on it.

Looking forward to seeing your results.

I'm waiting till tomorrow for pics, has taken me all day just to get Physx working, and pics wont look so good now its getting dark.

Might take a night pic of the green glow tho....


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 31, 2009)

haha - well it seems my Premium was to fault, sat on a 3.2Ghz overclock, 1.32V as stable as anything. 

Until i get my external working, however, I cant install '06, COD:4 (my profile is saved on it) , etc etc.


----------



## red268 (Mar 31, 2009)

Silly question probably, but have you tried the external on another computer?

Also .... *SWEEEET* .... although I must confess to being somewhat dissapointed .... no tea? :shadedshu


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 31, 2009)

Ive sorted it - stripped the drive out of its external enclosure, and it was basically connected via a sata / sata power cable to usb adapter thingy. Pulled the drive off its tray, ripped the adapter off, and its currently hanging out my pc via a sata cable. Getting everything off it just in case (30GB Of movies and other videos ()) but thank god my COD profile is safe!

oh and red, ill answer you in like 3 minutes . . .


----------



## red268 (Mar 31, 2009)

Glad that's sorted! Made me think .... so am currently looking at buying a 1TB WD HDD. Backing up is starting to sound like one of the best ideas ever!!


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## MoonPig (Mar 31, 2009)

lols, im loved. I'll return the favour... gimmi a sec to find some batteries.


----------



## red268 (Mar 31, 2009)

I can feel the love! .... Wait .... what does it say on that mug!! COFFEE!!
lol!! That's just made my day!!

Cheers Kyle!!


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 31, 2009)

hehe, its the nicest mug I have, I hate coffee mind you. 

Your welcome red, I did kinda let you down so thats my offer of love


----------



## red268 (Mar 31, 2009)

I thought, seeing as how pretty much everything in the photo is red, I didn't need to write my name!!






I'd like to point out that the mug is dark red, but I'm having to use terrible lighting to be able to see anything under my desk, especially as it's dark now!

The tea is for Kyle, and that OCZ RAM cooler is the one I bought off Moonpig only the other week!! (Temporarily out of the case.)
I'll have to dedicate the red Antec 1200 side panel to Alex for making the club!!

Lol. Love it!!

Sorry for the picture quality, it's been taken on my K850i with poor lighting and rather rushed!!


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 31, 2009)

Yay! 

I are the tea master!


----------



## DarkEgo (Mar 31, 2009)

Kyle, remember to keep active cooling on that north bridge. They get hot on the P5Q series (I have had the vanilla P5q, and the P5Q pro and both had very warm north bridges). I have an 80 mm fan sitting on my video card cooling the north bridge. I hope you get past 500 FSB!


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 31, 2009)

Returning the Lurve:






My new build:


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 31, 2009)

Your hand writings amazing 

And Dark, do I really need a fan even if its just run @ 400FSB?

thats the standard now for all pictures on this thread. A cup of tea or coffee in the picture


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 31, 2009)

lol? mine? Really?

Kyle, you want 600FSB


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 31, 2009)

Lol @ the coffee/tea cups!


----------



## DarkEgo (Mar 31, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Your hand writings amazing
> 
> And Dark, do I really need a fan even if its just run @ 400FSB?
> 
> thats the standard now for all pictures on this thread. A cup of tea or coffee in the picture



I have mine at 450 FSB and it would get very hot until I sat an 80 mm Antec fan on my top vodeo card. Now it isn't even warm to the touch. When I get the time, I will make a video at 400, 450, and 500 FSB with and without the fan and compare the temperatures. I would just fell your north bridge during a Prime95 test, and if it is very hot, point a fan at it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That is how I have mine set up. (sorry to late in the day for coffee )


----------



## kyle2020 (Mar 31, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Lol @ the coffee/tea cups!



Your talking about Englishmen here remember 

Waiting for alex to come on and do one! >.<


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 31, 2009)

Dark, that's like the biggest picture ever... lol. Took awhile.

And yea, looking forward to Alex's drinking preferences.


----------



## red268 (Mar 31, 2009)

That Maximus Forumla is damn nice looking, broken or not, it still looks awesome!!

If I get a new mobo (Will be next month at the earliest now  ) I'll make sure there's a cup of tea in my red mug in at least a few of the shots!!


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, yea - any picture i do for TPU will have a brew or coffee in it.


----------



## DarkEgo (Mar 31, 2009)

My camera has quite a high resolution . Quite good quality I think, That picture was taken while the computer was running, that fan was spinning!


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice pics everyone!

Sorry to disappoint you though, I dont really have a drinking preference so to speak. I dont really follow any routines or patterns, I decide on stuff as I go, like I dont have a definitive music taste.

If I feel hungry, I'll go eat, thirsty I'll go drink, depends on what I feel like at the time as to what I have. Same as music, if I like it I'll turn it up, might even buy it.

I do have my own mug when I do have tea or hot chocolate (coffee is disgusting), its a big blue Yorkie mug, will take a pic next to my rig when I finally finish clearing up.

@red268, what Firmware you running on the K850i? Old firmwares have a tendancy to produce pink pictures 

@DarkEgo, The P45's are quite cool NB's, you shouldnt need to actively cool them, mine is on 33*C, and is only a luke warm to the touch.

@Moonpig, that Maximus looks sweet, shame it runs at 85*C!

@kyle2020, was it the USb controller that was broken or jsut a loose connection then?

Glad to see this thread is working out well! Has got a better response than my last idea of TPU cribs.


----------



## DarkEgo (Mar 31, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> @DarkEgo, The P45's are quite cool NB's, you shouldnt need to actively cool them, mine is on 33*C, and is only a luke warm to the touch.


Maybe my overclock just makes it run warm. I don't know but mine is quite warm (even hot) to the touch.


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 31, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> @Moonpig, that Maximus looks sweet, shame it runs at 85*C!



Yea, i love it's looks. When i hooked it up, the 'Republic of Gamers' lit up - that put a smile on my face. And the 'Ok - High - Crazy' LEDs are awesome. Pitty about the temps. Hope they take it back and replace with a new one. This board has such a potential.

Along with my to-be-purchased neons, it should be a stunner.

Should finish the Water Cooling this week, which means new entry to the case gallery.

Let's hope the board gets replaced. Then i'll aim for a 550 FSB


----------



## Kursah (Mar 31, 2009)

Well it depends on airflow in the case too, but I've noticed since I recently reduced my 2 intake and rear exhaust fan to low speed (around 1k rpm), my NB temps increased almost 5C. From 37c to 42c. Still stable, I did put an 80mm fan on the back of the vid card aimed at the memory/nb it did reduce temps a few degrees (when i first got the board). I have considered reseating the hsf assembly with some MX2...I just don't wanna dig the board out lol.

My temps also raised 2-3c by installing a quad, even in comparison to my e8600 running 4.5ghz at 500fsb with 1000 memory...running this quad at 400fsb/3.6ghz with 1066 memory does seem to load the nb more, which I expected. I can deal with the temps for now..we'll see what summer brings though, I may place a fan again if it goes above 45c. My old DFI Dark p35's NB would go over 50C in the summer...but my g/f's gb p35-ds3l nb runs about 40c. Keep in mind these temps are from gaming/folding. Generally these PC's are in use, so not much idle time.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Enjoy


----------



## Kursah (Mar 31, 2009)

Very nice build man! Great work!


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Its amazing how much better the pics look on a decent camera.

The third one is my favourite. Took me ages to set the camera up so you could see it well, on Auto, everything is really dark!


----------



## MoonPig (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow, that is nice. Makes me miss cases.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Those WC holes made the perfect places for my switches.

Only mods I have done are electrical. I'll have to re submit by Case Gallery thing, cus that was using my phone, looked crap!

I was looking at cases the other day, and I still cant find anything that beats the CM690 under £100.

God I love my PC


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 31, 2009)

Holy clearance Alex!    Squeeze them in there!


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Holy clearance Alex!    Squeeze them in there!



Thats why I was trying to figure out what to do with it, but in the end, I managed to fit it in the bottom slot, makes me glad I bought a P5Q deluxe and this case otherwise I'd be running my GTX 260 @ PCI-E x8 

Its not bending the PCB either, it literally just fits. Can you see the little bit of black velcro to stop the vibration against the power supply?


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 31, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Can you see the little bit of black velcro to stop the vibration against the power supply?



And you said your only mod was electrical...  Nice rig there.  Go Mean Green!


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> And you said your only mod was electrical...  Nice rig there.  Go Mean Green!



Not really a mod, more of a bodge, lol.

And my only electrical mod was setting one of those switches to turn off the front green 120mm and three 140mm fans.

And its green for nvidia, got sick of blue. If I go Ati again, it will be red!


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 31, 2009)

With everybody so excited with their new "bits" (kyle  ) I thought I would add some tips in to eek more out of the P5Q boards.

1. Remove stock cooling and clean thermal crap off
2. Inspect stock cooling for pitted surfaces, sand if needed. Remember to remove the black pad around the NB HS, the pad actually snugly sits on a resistor.. not good if your aiming to keep everything as cool as possible.
3. Use your thermal compound of choice
4. Remount NB/MOSFET and SB heatsinks.
5. In the case of Pro owners invest in a Enzotech MST-81 heatsink for the MOSFETs at the top of the board.
6. Now your truely ready to unleash the beast within.


----------



## red268 (Mar 31, 2009)

Looks awesome Alex!
I'll find out firmware tomorrow, must get to bed now. Working 7am - 5:30pm tomorrow 

Also, Red all that way!! I'd love to change out my Antecs fans for some red ones .... but would like them to turn off as well!!


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> With everybody so excited with their new "bits" (kyle  ) I thought I would add some tips in to eek more out of the P5Q boards.
> 
> 1. Remove stock cooling and clean thermal crap off
> 2. Inspect stock cooling for pitted surfaces, sand if needed. Remember to remove the black pad around the NB HS, the pad actually snugly sits on a resistor.. not good if your aiming to keep everything as cool as possible.
> ...



Mind doesnt seem that hot, plus I dont like the idea of trying to get mine all off in one go, and I dont have anything to replace the pads underneath with.

Mine doesnt really seem hot anyway.

Thanks for the tips tho


----------



## DarkEgo (Mar 31, 2009)

Do you guys think the Thermalright HR-05 would be a good alternative to stock cooling or should I just water cool my north bridge. It gets way to hot with out that fan there (it burns my fingers when I touch it).


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow that is hot! What does the Mobo report as the temp?


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 31, 2009)

Just slap a 40mm fan on the NB HS, job done.


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 31, 2009)

I have loads of spare Asus fans if anyone needs them.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 31, 2009)

Hows this?


----------



## DarkEgo (Mar 31, 2009)

PERFECT!!!!! Because we do own all AMD!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hows this? 

I'd like to keep the Asus logo at the top I think.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

Intel logo is kinda low res an blurry. Asus logo is ok, but should get rid of what it says underneath, feels a bit too much like Asus just plastering their name all over otherwise like they always do.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)

Hmmm... Not sure about the solid black background. And maybe it should be landscape.

I'd make one, but im not doing anything strenuous on this PC... lol


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

Translated: "I'm lazy but heres my input"


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 1, 2009)

*Can I join?*

Ive had my P45 board for a while now. Not sure how long but its been a while. It has the 1306 bios that has been modified by ketxxx. 

I have a X3350 (Q9450) running at 3.8GHz 24/7/365.

My CPUz Validation.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

Alex will add you in due time


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 1, 2009)

Thought I'd post a couple of pictures of my blocks.






First is the Koolance VID-487 that was supposed to cool my 1GB 4870, but seeing as someone as UPS decided the card would look better in their case, it never got here so the block is wasted at the moment. 





This is the Koolance CPU-345, just took it apart to clean it and I will be installing it sometime this week (I hope). 

Both the above have BP compression fittings on them..I said they was 3/8" before but they are 1/2", my mistake. 


More to come.....


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)

Someone stole my 4870 too! The bastards!

Been traveling from Canada to the UK for 6 weeks... lol.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 1, 2009)

Thats looking amazing alex, the green just . . . works! Very nice indeed, and it looks amazing with the green highlighting all the components with the black backdrop . . . Im in love 

Oh! and some new from my end!

Alex's fans arrived today (4xSharkoon 14cm 900RPM) and my gosh - they make 12cm fans look like 8cm ones. Installed two up top in the place of my XLF's* and one on the bottom intake of the 690 - well this screenshot says it all:






My GTX used to idle @ 40 - 50 degrees, im very impressed. And even at the full 900RPM, they are damn silent but shift a tonne of air. Yes, im a silence freak 

*my 2 12cm Xigmatek XLF fans are up for sale now, £5 a piece. Let me know if you want one or both!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Thats looking amazing alex, the green just . . . works! Very nice indeed, and it looks amazing with the green highlighting all the components with the black backdrop . . . Im in love
> 
> Oh! and some new from my end!
> 
> ...



Now your GTX idles the same temp as mine! 

Why dont you use the XLF's in place of the front and rear 120's?

And I'm gonna load up Photoshop today and make us a nice logo.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

Anybody else notice theres more people using my mBIOS than the asus versions?


----------



## comsci (Apr 1, 2009)

*Can I join(Member's List)*

Board: P5Q vanilla(m2002)
HD: VelociRaptor 300G x 2(RAID-0)
VD: Asus 9800GTX+
PW: 80% up 600W
RAM: DDR-2 1066 2G x 2


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

comsci said:


> Board: P5Q vanilla(m2002)
> HD: VelociRaptor 300G x 2(RAID-0)
> VD: Asus 9800GTX+
> PW: 80% up 600W
> RAM: DDR-2 1066 2G x 2



Welcome to TPU 

Will add you now, and can you go here and fill out your system specs, ensuring the drop down to show system specs is set to yes.



			
				Ketxxx said:
			
		

> Anybody else notice theres more people using my mBIOS than the asus versions?



Looks like you just got another one!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

See that Asus? My BIOSes are better than yours


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> See that Asus? My BIOSes are better than yours



Arent your BIOSes all based of the P5Q Premium Bios tho?

They got at least one right. The rest is just marketing, so that not all the Asus P45 boards are equal.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

Not entirely, they have their limits. They do increase CPU and memory OCs 99% of the time tho and your guaranteed better dual and quad channel memory support. Theres a lot more CPU support too.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

So for example. What have you added on top of the standard P5Q deluxe 2001 bios? Cus I might be willing to give it a try if it yields a better OC.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

Going from memory this is what I remember people reporting, there may be more I'm forgetting.

Higher FSB
Better CPU clock (as in, less volts needed and/or better CPU speed)
Better memory OCs (some report a full 100MHz better memory OC)
Better memory support for dual and quad configurations
Memory Pull-ins fixed
More CPU support
Better stability


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 1, 2009)

Really could do with a Vdroop fix - in bios my cpu voltage is set to 1.32, but it drops to 1.28 in windows 

Still runs 100% stable though


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Really could do with a Vdroop fix - in bios my cpu voltage is set to 1.32, but it drops to 1.28 in windows
> 
> Still runs 100% stable though



Is that with LLC enabled?

Mine doesnt budge with it on, if anything it goes up slightly.



Ketxxx said:


> Going from memory this is what I remember people reporting, there may be more I'm forgetting.
> 
> Higher FSB
> Better CPU clock (as in, less volts needed and/or better CPU speed)
> ...



What have you actually modifed to do that though?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 1, 2009)

Load line calibration is on


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Load line calibration is on



And it still drops. Dunno then. Maybe I got lucky with this board.

What BIOS you using?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

Simply just swapped various chunks of code and added some.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Simply just swapped various chunks of code and added some.



From the Premium or Maximus?

So is it basically the stock BIOS with all the good bits from the better boards?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

Sometimes Premium, other times Maximus. All any modded BIOS is is the original + improvements.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

I've just updated to your 2001 mBIOS.

I see you dont do the boot logo anymore. Will see if I can lower voltages on my CPU, for a start.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

Boot logo I included in the pack, just didn't change it in the BIOS as people kept whining about not being able to see it, so I included the logo for them to change themselves.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Boot logo I included in the pack, just didn't change it in the BIOS as people kept whining about not being able to see it, so I included the logo for them to change themselves.



Fair enough, I disable it anyway.

It also appears that I now have more steps available to choose from for the CPU voltage, is that normal? Or did I just not notice before?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Rather than dropping the CPU voltage I have decided to try for a better OC.

It booted at 4 GHz, but I couldnt get it passed the Windows logon screen.

Just stress testing 3.8 GHz now.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 1, 2009)

Damn it Ketxxx I really should have flashed to your bios for my E.  I kick myself for not at least trying it, guess its cause I'm so (1337)^-1   

Anyways, looks like my membership will expire soon.  I have a buyer lined up for the E and I will be sitting at a 939 system for a while.  I must say that I've loved the P45 board and it's awesome power! Hopefully this forum will help new P45 owners overclock and get familiar with the BIOS as that is the heart of OC'ing.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

I really dont know what Im doing with this OCing, lol.

There are too many options, and so many are on auto, It doesnt tell you what its setting stuff at, so I'm now worried that it might be frying something without telling me.

I have backed down to 400 FSB and 3.6GHz, maybe someone could help with all the extra voltages? It was stable at 3.8 GHz for about 10mins, then I cancelled it after thinking the above, lol.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

Voltage steps I would think are within the SLAB portion, but that doesn't mean thats where Asus put them. So you may or may not have extra voltage steps, I've just never noticed them.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I really dont know what Im doing with this OCing, lol.
> 
> There are too many options, and so many are on auto, It doesnt tell you what its setting stuff at, so I'm now worried that it might be frying something without telling me.
> 
> I have backed down to 400 FSB and 3.6GHz, maybe someone could help with all the extra voltages? It was stable at 3.8 GHz for about 10mins, then I cancelled it after thinking the above, lol.



NB Strap: 333
DRAM Static Read Control: Disable
Dram Read Training: Disable
Mem OC Charger: Enable
Clock Twister: Moderate or Strong
Transaction Booster: Manual
Performance Level: 8
Voltage Reference: .65 works well for me with a 45nm
CPU PLL: Anywhere between 1.54-1.6v
FSB Term: 1.3-1.4v
NB Voltage: 1.3-1.4v
SB Voltage: 1.2-1.3v
LLC: Enable
CPU/PCI-E Spread Spectrum: Disable

Everything else you can leave as-is for now.


----------



## pabloc74 (Apr 1, 2009)

p5q deluxe, 570 fsb air


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 1, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Rather than dropping the CPU voltage I have decided to try for a better OC.
> 
> It booted at 4 GHz, but I couldnt get it passed the Windows logon screen.
> 
> Just stress testing 3.8 GHz now.



you'll need around 1.6V for 4Ghz


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> you'll need around 1.6V for 4Ghz



I did 1.6v 

I think its all the others that are the problem.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 1, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I did 1.6v
> 
> I think its all the others that are the problem.



when I did my 4Ghz run on my premium all I had set was LLC, my ram voltage and speed, my FSB and multi and my core voltage.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

I have given up trying to break 3.6 GHz for now. I want to see if I can tighten the RAM timings, reduce the vcore, and get the voltages off Auto.

So Far I have:

FSB: 400
Multi: 9
RAM: 1003 MHz
Timings: 5-5-5-15, TRFC 45, All Pre to Act 4, Perf Level 7
DRAM: 2.10v
VCore: 1.4625v

Everything else is on defaults.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

400FSB the P5Qs do without so much as a sneeze. 450-500FSB+ is where the boards really start to show their muscle.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 1, 2009)

Why such high voltage for 3.6? Heres mine as it is:






Surely you can get your voltage down to around 1.4?

And my ram is running at 1066Mhz.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

CPU fails stress tests at 1.45v

Thats why I want to see if adjusting the other voltages will bring it down.

but then I also heard that these Asus P5Q's work well on Auto upto 400FSB, so...


----------



## pabloc74 (Apr 1, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> CPU fails stress tests at 1.45v
> 
> Thats why I want to see if adjusting the other voltages will bring it down.
> 
> but then I also heard that these Asus P5Q's work well on Auto upto 400FSB, so...



so i think your cpu isn't good


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

pabloc74 said:


> so i think your cpu isn't good



Its one of the first G0 Q6600s, I think its just cus it has a comparitively high VID.

Oh and would you like to join?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

You may as well lap the IHS on your Quad, I bet temps will come down a good 4-5c under load. A concave IHS can also easily cripple OC attempts. On a seperate note, am I the only one to have random Firefox crashes even though stress tests show everything to be fine.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

According to Mussels lapping his Q6600 didnt make much difference. I'm crap at that anyway, lol.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

^^See my edit


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Dont use FF, did during the Win 7 7000 build, but its too buggy and incompatible for my liking so I'm back to IE8, love it.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

Bah, IE8 is gay, FF2 seemed to work great for me. I suspect the reason for FF randomly crashing has something to do with the memory leak in it that STILL cant be isolated and fixed.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Just testing on 1.45625v which I swear wasnt there before your mBIOS.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

Hmm.. well I've never noticed any extra voltage steps, but I dial my voltages in manually anyway.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Hmm.. well I've never noticed any extra voltage steps, but I dial my voltages in manually anyway.



It might just be me, lol. But OMG, IE8 is so slow while your stress testing.

Mobo temp is only 36*C during test 

Hmm, there seems to be a 5*C difference in loads temps between the first and second set of cores. Tho its prob normal... right?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

Yep its normal, one core is just being used more than the other.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Even tho they are all on 100%. I thought it was the cooler or something.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

Missed the load part, probably just some discrepency (sp?) with the temp monitoring. My TPower doesn't show any difference when loaded.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 1, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> It might just be me, lol. But OMG, IE8 is so slow while your stress testing.
> 
> Mobo temp is only 36*C during test
> 
> Hmm, there seems to be a 5*C difference in loads temps between the first and second set of cores. Tho its prob normal... right?



yeah it is - my cores load at different temps, roughly a 4 degree difference at most.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

GdGd.

Though I have found Realtemp is actually wrong on Q6600's. Everest reports it right tho. Or you can change the TMax on realtemp.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

Like we said nothing to worry about, just a slightly skewed temp reading at worst as my TPower doesn't do that.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Ok, long as its not me screwing it up or anything, lol.

And I just noticed that you posted in a GN thread at 3:40am this morning!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

Yep. I'm a vampire really. My hobbies include killing the unborn, sucking the blood of women virgins and avoiding daylight.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Yep. I'm a vampire really. My hobbies include killing the unborn, sucking the blood of women virgins and avoiding daylight.



So how did you take the pic in your avatar?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

I said avoiding daylight, indirect daylight is ok


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh yeah! Stable at 1.45625 

P45 ->  <- X38


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)

1.45625 :O, E8600 is at 1.2000 lol. You quad boys and your volts.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

1.45625v seems quite good to me for a 0.14v bump above stock for a 50% increase in clock speed.

Plus Q6600 is a 65nm quad and an E8600 is 45nm dual. 1.45625v would probably fry a 45nm.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)

lol true. Never used a quad. Might though, if someone want to swap an E8600 for a Q9*50


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> lol true. Never used a quad. Might though, if someone want to swap an E8600 for a Q9*50



More like swap E8600 + cash for a Q9*50.

Depends what you use it for, I only have about two games that need it, but then I wanted to be future proof.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)

they retail close to the same price. 

I really don't know whether i'd need it.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

What speed do you run at? I've stuck with my Q6600 cus it really cant be beat on price/performance


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)

4GHz + normally. It does 400 x 10 @ 1.23.

But im at 3.33GHz atm, shitty NB.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> 1.45625v would probably fry a 45nm.



Nope, I run 1.47v on my E7200


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)

:O what!? My E7200 did 400x9 on 1.25v


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Nope, I run 1.47v on my E7200



Was that 5 GHz or something?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

Nah. My E7200 is just retarded. It does 3.2GHz on practically stock volts, but above that you need to start cranking the volts.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey does anyone know about timings. My RAM doesnt want to work any faster than about 1010 MHz, so do you think you could help my tighten the timings?

JrRacinFan helped with the sub timings, but whats the best way to go about tightening the main 5-5-5-15 timings?

Its designed for 5-5-5-18 so I have tightend the last one a bit already.

Cheers.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

2.2v, try timings of 5-5-5-15-60-4-4-8-4. Then see how far you can OC, you can probably push PC8500 speeds. Or, grab a speed dump from one of your sticks with spdtool 0.63 and i'll edit the file.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

These sticks really wont do 1066 MHz, they are cheap, lol.

Looking at 1000 MHz with tighter timings on 2.15v (Dont want to void the warranty)

So far:

5-5-5-15-45

All Act to pre is on 4

Perf Level 7

And Id rather use Memset rather than anything permanent. Then when I have found some good settings, Ill set them in the BIOS.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

Pfft. People and their "My warrenty" tripe. OCZ actively ENCOURAGE you to mess with the speed data.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

I cant help it, I dont have enough money behind me to be able to replace stuff it if I balls it up.

Here is what I have so far:


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

This is not a time to OC. England world cup qualifying game is on NOW! ITV.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry guys, had to post this - now I can play COD:4 without lagging to hell and back im having absolutely storming rounds - just maxxed out my R700 (red tiger + acog) and got digital + acog for the M40A3. This was done with the M21 - yes, im an absolute sniper whore now 






Can I just ask - why are acog scopes so useless on snipers? they zoom less than the normal, and move around alot, and you cant hold your breath with them on?


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 1, 2009)

I found it makes the sniper more accurate at hip and is better for close range shots.


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 1, 2009)

*Can I join?*

ASUS P5Q-Pro, 1404 Bios (I know, I'm behind)


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> ASUS P5Q-Pro, 1404 Bios (I know, I'm behind)



Added. Welcome to the club


----------



## pabloc74 (Apr 1, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Its one of the first G0 Q6600s, I think its just cus it has a comparitively high VID.
> 
> Oh and would you like to join?



of course my friend i want join


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 1, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> ASUS P5Q-Pro, 1404 Bios (I know, I'm behind)



1404? Mines on like 0702 

Its stable, clocks really well, so theres no need to update it


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> 1404? Mines on like 0702
> 
> Its stable, clocks really well, so theres no need to update it



They only fixed the CPU temp issue on the Deluxe on 1805, the one before the one Im on now, lol.



pabloc74 said:


> of course my friend i want join



What BIOS you using?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 1, 2009)

> MoonPig - Maximus II Formula - (Poorly  )



Haha, thanks... lol.

It's recovering, slowly.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

You have probably the most annoying username I've ever come across  it reminds me of the damn moonpig card adverts. Whoever come up with that annoying beyond hell music needs to be tortured slowly until death


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

So now the footy is over, care to take a look at my RAM timings?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I cant help it, I dont have enough money behind me to be able to replace stuff it if I balls it up.
> 
> Here is what I have so far:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090401/memset.png



TRC: 42
TRFC: 60
TRRD: 4
TWR: 8
TWTR: 4
TRTP: 4

TWR and TRFC are the 2 most important settings, TRFC because you naturally need to set a higher value when OCing high density modules and TWR because although it sarifices bandwidth, loosening it slightly can net some impressive MHz gains.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> TRC: 42
> TRFC: 60
> TRRD: 4
> TWR: 8
> ...



This memory wont OC any faster. 

I just want better timings.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

Have you even tried adjusting TRFC and TWR? If not then I'm not going to do anything more until you do to see if they will go faster


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 1, 2009)

I have had them on auto which sets them just a tiny bit faster than what you said.

I would have though tighter timings are better than about 60 MHz more no?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 1, 2009)

Nope. While bandwidth might be a little lower the extra versatility allows you to crank up the FSB which will allow for better bandwidth than your currently getting. Even the difference of TWR 6>8 can be the key to almost 100MHz more OC. Naturally depending on various other factors. Also remember the P45 doesn't care if your main timings are 4-4-4-12 or 5-5-5-15, it cares about raw SPEED.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 2, 2009)

I tried those settings and taking the RAM upto the next step (1066) and it booted but was incredibly unstable, Windows Couldnt load, it only did half a BSOD, and on the second boot, the BIOS had a message about updating to release the full potential of my CPU


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 2, 2009)

I still say I could get those sticks faster  as for tightening timings;

TRRD: 3
TWR: 6
TWTR: 3
TRTP: 3

I doubt you will get any settings lower without making things unstable or increasing voltage.


----------



## ace80 (Apr 2, 2009)

Can i join?  
Asus P5Q3 Deluxe Wifi - Bios 1901

Spent the last 5-6 months away from gaming and tinkering around but have just got the spark back. Re built both machines and went watercooling for the first time (just cpu for now).
Anybody here still using the P5Q3?
I must of been one of the extremely lucky ones, haven't had to many real problems.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 2, 2009)

*Kets random moment of the day* I'll fight ya fer ya SHOES!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 2, 2009)

Updated post to include CPUz validation.


----------



## ace80 (Apr 2, 2009)

So glad i went w/c
Been running this past few nights gradually increasing oc and watching temps. I set vcore in bios to 1.5v (1.48v after droop), fsb 1.3v, nb 1.32v, all others at auto.
Motherboard ambient is around 15°c
Here's a realtemp and prime95 run screen:


----------



## Kursah (Apr 2, 2009)

Pretty nice, that's similar to the temps I saw on my e8500 @ 4ghz/1.29v under a stock xig s1283. Though I gotta say I'm still not sold on going water yet, between the challenge of OC vs. Temps on air is more interesting with varying setups and airflows, yet more budget based means more money spent on PC components at least in my eyes. I plan to try WC someday, but to beat my current cooling I'd have to spend a lot of money...and hell that could be a new cpu, more ram, an upgraded vid card, etc. But looking at your temps on that run is pretty nice, and I would either take the custom route like you did. Seems that's the real way to go. Nice work ace. How far can that 8500 go?


----------



## ace80 (Apr 2, 2009)

The time i spent away i saved for the w/cooling which i admit cost a bit 
Next upgrade will be ati's next gen card then hopefully that'll be it for a while.

As far as max oc thats what i'm shooting for atm. I wont raise above 1.5v vcore in bios until i have to, temps permitting. Then i'll move onto the ram with a dominator flow fan, that i bought from Kyle2020 a while back 
I have good aiflow over chipset and the asus qfans around the cpu, currently at 1.3v fsb, 1.3v nb, all very cold to the touch. Whats a safe voltage to push through these if i have to up them?


----------



## pabloc74 (Apr 2, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> They only fixed the CPU temp issue on the Deluxe on 1805, the one before the one Im on now, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> What BIOS you using?



1404


----------



## Kursah (Apr 2, 2009)

ace80 said:


> I have good aiflow over chipset and the asus qfans around the cpu, currently at 1.3v fsb, 1.3v nb, all very cold to the touch. Whats a safe voltage to push through these if i have to up them?



Depends on how far you need to go, I've heard of guys running up to 1.5v in both, I would say try to keep it below 1.46v on each (considering the .02v increments), but cooling permitting going further might not be an issue. ATM I'm running 1.26v to nb and fsb for 400fsb on the q6600, used the same voltage for 500fsb on an e8500 and e8600 (4ghz on 85 and 4.5ghz on 86)...but the quad tends to need more juice. I could run the lowest allowed values at 400-450fsb with the duals. I have booted and was stable, along with a small increase in temps at 1.5v on nb and fsb for some OC runs before...wish I would've taken some screeny's...maybe I did, but I have yet to find em!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 2, 2009)

Have I been really lucky with my board or something, cus I get 0 vdroop. I admit I need a fairly high vcore, but I think that is the CPU's problem.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 2, 2009)

I think so - if i set 1.35V in bios it droops to around 1.328.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow, If I set 1.46v in bios it stays at 1.46v even under load!


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 2, 2009)

I set my vcore to 1.510v in the BIOS for 4.76GHz and get 1.504v under load....some vdroop is always expected.

On that note, it droops slightly more than my P35 P5K-e Wifi...who cares though, my E8400 clocks high enough anyway.


----------



## toyo (Apr 2, 2009)

Hello guys,

I'm the (un?)fortunate possesor of one P5Q, 2002 bios. Other specs in sig, it's just a simple rig, no fancy stuff. the temps (both proc and NB) are killing me. 
I would also like to join, if there is any place left. Thank you!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 2, 2009)

Invest in some Enzotech NB/SB and MOSFET heatsinks, they will help reduce temps a lot.


----------



## ace80 (Apr 2, 2009)

I've owned 4 asus boards and they've all suffered from varying vdroop. The droop was worse with earlier bioses upto 0.06v, but with the lastest bios i get 0.024v at idle and 0.016v at load.
I'm gonna try max out the fsb in a while and i'll be continuing my max oc later tonight.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 2, 2009)

Some Vdrop is expected on any board because its very difficult to have anything work 100% all of the time, 99.5% isn't exactly bad though


----------



## ace80 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Some Vdrop is expected on any board because its very difficult to have anything work 100% all of the time, 99.5% isn't exactly bad though


True, this is prob my best board so far for drop.

This is my highest fsb atm







fsb 1.36v, tried 560 and it just kept blue screening and rebooting at the windows splas screen. Need a bit more time to play around but am off out in a mo, so more to come later.
I'll also add some case pics tonight. (might be quite late tho)


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 2, 2009)

Try increasing FSB Termination voltage. That should help get things going.

As a P5Q Pro owner, I feel it necessary to put a link in for the most comprehensive review of the board on the net. Clicky


----------



## toyo (Apr 2, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Some Vdrop is expected on any board because its very difficult to have anything work 100% all of the time, 99.5% isn't exactly bad though



I just bought the Arctic Freezer last week. It's a shame we have to invest in things that are suppoesd to come with the initial purchase. I described in detail my concerns with this board here.
Thing is, I find it immensly odd to find my temps rising after mounting a better cooler.
Maybe some of you who already have the E7200@stock+P5Q 2002 bios+Arctic Freezer Pro (I use Q-Fan, but my idle temps are 44/40 for the cores with Everest, RealTemp&Coretemp with any fan RPM from 1000 to the max of 2900-ish) will kindly let me know how their temps are. I'm very dissapointed since after the new CPU cooler reseating and cleaning, and reseating... and so on, temps stay at 44/40 at idle whatever rpm the fan screams at. Intel HSF gave me 41/37, by the way... how come there's possible such thing...


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 2, 2009)

1. Your P5Q is entry level, hence its very cheap price. A step to the P5Q Pro would see much better temps as it uses a lot better cooling solution. Alternatively invest in those Enzotech NB/SB and MOSTFET heatsinks.

2. The Freezer Pro is built on the cheap, therefore its not the best. To get the best out of it you need to lap the bottom of it with some medium/course sandpaper and finish it with some fine sandpaper. Doing that usually leads to a 5c temp improvement.

3. E7200s are hotheads, they are not as good as the E8x00 series and require more effort to tame. Lapping the IHS until its not concave should help further reduce temps by 3-5c.


----------



## toyo (Apr 2, 2009)

Thank you Ketxxx. I read lots of reviews before buying, since this was an upgrade from a sempron system from long ago, so i kinda lost touch with new stuff. I certainly know I don't have top grade components inside the case, I just wanted to see at least an improvement from stock cooling, that's all. lapping the components is out of the question since I must preserve the warranty for as long as I can


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 2, 2009)

Lapping the Freezer Pro is nothing, you will NEVER need to RMA it, I guarantee it. As for replacing the cooling on the P5Q, IF you ever need to RMA it, just put the stock cooling back on. Asus will never know or care.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 2, 2009)

Seperate post so things don't get tangled up.

New mBIOS is on its way. This is my first attempt at a uber BIOS. The point is to bring P5Q Premium OC options that are missing from "lesser" boards to the table. This mBIOS is made for the P5Q Deluxe *ONLY*. That way should the mBIOS not take well users have nothing to fear, just swap the BIOS chips around and re-flash the chip with whatever BIOS you want.

Back to the drawing board..


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 2, 2009)

ooo I want the new bios for my deluxe  what are the different options anywho ?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 2, 2009)

If the BIOS works it will include things like DRAM skew control, more CPU GTL reference values and options (GTL ref for each core) and some other stuff.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 2, 2009)

I have DRAM skew control on the normal BIOS, not sure about GTL ref though.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 2, 2009)

You gonna give the BIOS a shot? Worst case scenario you have to switch BIOS chips.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 2, 2009)

I wouldnt know what to do with all the options, but I will give it a go if you need to know whether it works or not.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 2, 2009)

Yep I need to know if the BIOS works.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 2, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Yep I need to know if the BIOS works.



If I dont post in the next 2 mins it didnt


----------



## red268 (Apr 2, 2009)

Damn ....


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 2, 2009)

P5Q Deluxe said no .... 

I now have one unbootable mobo, good job I have a laptop 

And before you ask, yes I have done all the power down, reset CMOS, etc.

BIOS no worky. Now I have to get my board alive again.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 2, 2009)

Just switch the BIOS chips around on your board. Thats what you have 2 of them for  then you can reflash the other "dead" chip.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 2, 2009)

My p5q-e has the 2 bios chips too,its a saver.Sorry i aint tried your bios bud,but i'm a firm believer in-if it aint broke,dont fix it.

I got my custom title,do you get what it is?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 2, 2009)

I thought the whole point in the two chips is that it uses the other one to automatically recover from.

How do i trigger that?

I'd rather not switch the chips right at this stage


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 2, 2009)

tigger said:


> I got my custom title,do you get what it is?



Its tigger's catch phrase!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 2, 2009)

You can get better clocks on my mBIOSes  I may forget about the uber BIOS for the P5Q boards, the mBIOSes do well enough.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 2, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I thought the whole point in the two chips is that it uses the other one to automatically recover from.
> 
> How do i trigger that?
> 
> I'd rather not switch the chips right at this stage



Fer god sake man all you have to do is gently wiggle the chips out, switch em round an the board should detect the duffer and reflash it. If not do a hotflash, risk free and easy. When did this place turn into a wusses paradise?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 2, 2009)

Anyone want to buy a kit of firestix? I really dont have the patience to overclock them haha.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 2, 2009)

Ok ket is definately scottish


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 2, 2009)

So does anyone know how to recover the bios without touching the chips.

THe Crashfree bios is obviously bullshit.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 2, 2009)

OMFG I am NEVER doing that again. I almost snapped one of the legs off the chip! 

It has booted! 

On the bios it shipped with, but surely now, the backup bios is useless as it has a dud BIOS on it?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 2, 2009)

No. Hotflash or use EZ flash, should be an option to choose which chip to flash or something similar.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hotflash?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 2, 2009)

You need to swap the good chip with the "bad" chip basically after making a bootable usb stick. once the stick has loaded in dos swap the chips, flash the "bad" chip, job done.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow, thats gonna be difficult, was bad enough the first time. And i used a screw driver to get them out.

Whats the best way of getting the chips out while its on, in other words not using metal.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 3, 2009)

Okay Im trying to hotflash now, first time I did it it said BIOS was too old, so Im now using the tool you uploaded earlier with no checks. It keeps getting stuck at Advance check, then says,

Main BIOS has bad checksum 

WTH am I doing wrong! 

PLEASE HELP ME KET!


----------



## Kursah (Apr 3, 2009)

Damn didn't know you'd need to swap chips, I had an issue back when i first got the board, the backup chip took charge and reflashed automatically. I would say swap the chips back to their original positions if you can, the backup chip is different from the primary chip from what I was told when I inquired about it...if you can get it to boot that way and it detects the bad checksum of the main bios it should auto reflash it. I don't recall how long it took, but it did work...though my backup had 0506 on it, and a lot has changed since then.

Hopefully we can getcha sorted man!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 3, 2009)

I tried all sort to get the backup to take over.

But I have already flashed it to 2001 now.

Maybe I will try again...

EDIT:

Nah just sits there like it is dead.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 3, 2009)

Damn...well I wonder if Asus can send you a replacement bios chip, you could probably buy one...there is a site out there that stocks replacement bios chips...I'll see if I still have the link. Wonder why your crashfree didn't work...how long have you let it sit there? Have you tried hitting reset instead of completely powering down...I have found the board resets more consistently (at least mine) if I hit reset, it might take a few seconds to a minute, but it will shut down, start up, and then I'll see the OC Failed, Press F1 to setup...usually when I tweak my cheap g.skill memory too far lol! Damn alex, sorry about your issues though...that truly sucks.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 3, 2009)

All fixed now!!!! 

Ket can officially count me out of testing his mBIOSes now.

I managed to hotflash the corrupt bios to 2001, which meant I had 2001 on both chips, I couldnt back flash very far, so I now have 1805 on backup (Which is good cus its the first one that properly read my CPU temps), and 2001 on the main chip.

That has to be the most scary computer related moments I have had. Call me a pussy, but I have sunk a lot of money into my PC, and I cant afford to just go and replace stuff like that.

Dunno why Crashfree didnt work, maybe because it wasnt an official BIOS? So it screwed up completely?

I can breathe again now. Thank fuck I bought a P5Q deluxe with two chips or I really would have been buggared.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice work! Something similar happened to my G/F's p35-DS3L because of a couple bad sticks of G.Skill HZ's out of a 4x1GB set...caused a corruption, that board had a restore too...just saved to the HDD, it worked flawlessly too thank god...I though I was gonna have to replace that champ of a board since it only had one chip that was soldered to the board lol.

Glad you got it working man, I don't blame you on the risk. Like Tigger said, if it ain't broke, don't fix it...if I though a modded bios could help me get 4GHz out of this quad with no increase in voltage I'd listen haha, but I know that's a chip limitation more than a board limitation. I will say the previous mBioses I tried were stable, I just noticed no difference between them and Asus released ones. Probably because I use compatable memory that is easy to work with yet clocks high enough to justify healthy CPU OC's within the limitations of my cooling.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 3, 2009)

I also used Ket's bioses when he started but noticed not difference, but I thought I would give em another go as I wanted to try for 4 GHz.

I'm sticking with Asus official bioses all the way now though, sorry Ket. 

@ Ketxxx, with this X-Fi thing again, after helping out MoonPig with his Maximus II Formula, it seems X-Fi can easily run on the ADI 2000 chip, cus his SupremeFX is just an X-Fi enabled ADI 2000, but the stupid thing is the mobo uses exactly the same drivers as mine, so what exactly is stopping me from using the X-Fi software?


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 3, 2009)

Damn Alex I'm glad you able to post again.  I hate having those jittery moments of "Did I just f up my stuff?"  

I had that fluttering moment of panic the first time I overclocked and got a BSD.  I freaked, put down the laptop and rebooted 5 minutes later to no problems!  

Kinda glad you got through this tough one, makes you more bad ass!!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 3, 2009)

Lol, the amount of times, I have sat there and thought, "Oh F*CK!!!!!".

But it usually works out in the end, then I know never to touch that again.

Thats why my PC skills are all self taught, I know what not to do, where things have gone wrong!


----------



## ace80 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hope you get sorted soon alex. Here's some pics for yous all to feast on. edit - glad you got sorted alex






Yes that is an ocado van and yes i am THE Ocado man. 















I wish i hadn't bought that red led fan





And the obligutory cup of tea shot 

I plan to stick a uv tube in soon.

Does anyone know why the pics don't just show up, when i preview post they're there but when i submit they change to a link. I'm using tpu capture.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 3, 2009)

I never use preview, just post, lol.

Must be a bug in W1zz's plugin

just edit your post and change all the url tags to img tags.

nice rig! But I dont see no ocado van 

Oh and do you need some UV sticks? I have some I need to sell


----------



## ace80 (Apr 3, 2009)

cheers alex edited last post to show pics.
Sorry wrong pic, its in the last one with cup of tea and this one:






How long are the tubes and i take it they plug in via molex?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 3, 2009)

Trial and error, trial and error. Like I've already said if your not OCing the mBIOSes will give you better compatibility for dual and quad channel memory configurations. I also pointed out 2001s was the first shot at a super BIOS  

Seriously though, whats happen to TPU? Knowledge seems to of... deteriorated since I've been gone. Its like people here don't even know how to hotflash anymore  Honestly, if you don't know how to recover from BIOS testing, do NOT volunteer for it in the first place, or at least scrub up on HOW to hotflash.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 3, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Trial and error, trial and error. Like I've already said if your not OCing the mBIOSes will give you better compatibility for dual and quad channel memory configurations. I also pointed out 2001s was the first shot at a super BIOS
> 
> Seriously though, whats happen to TPU? Knowledge seems to of... deteriorated since I've been gone. Its like people here don't even know how to hotflash anymore  Honestly, if you don't know how to recover from BIOS testing, do NOT volunteer for it in the first place, or at least scrub up on HOW to hotflash.



I totally agree knowing how to hotflash is a must if your board has removable bios chips, fortunately for this board having 2 is a plus! I'm impressed with the crashfree thus far with my one experience with it...worked like a charm, no need for hotflashing...which is kind of sketchy in the first place imo...after the first time or two it's not a big deal. On this board though it shouldn't be necessary, though alex has proved it can be in some situations. 

But ket I am OC-ing....it's just my level of OC doesn't need anything too custom or crazy, my nb/sb/fsb voltages are all low, really the only thing I had to raise was CPU voltage. But I'm only running 400FSB, which is nothing on this board...less than nothing...but hell it nets me 3.6ghz easy enough! Memory compatability doesn't much matter...my ram has been stable at it's 1066 clocks, relaxed timings and 2.0v...I decided oc-ing/tuner ram just isn't worth the cost or bandwidth as it has no affect on gaming...which is priority #1 for this rig! 

I'll wait and see how your Super Bios materializes, I have no doubts you'll create another bios mod that is highly successful, it's people like you that help keep the modding and oc-ing community going. That stuff just isn't for some people, but if it's released I may give it a go...might even try to push my Q a tad further with it. I should see what 3.8ghz needs...

BTW, it is nice to see you back over this way Ket!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 3, 2009)

When I'm not tired (unlike now, its almost 4am..) I may write up a bunch of guides to help increase knowledge again here. Wish I knew what happen for things to get to the stage of people not knowing how to hotflash, thats basic stuff  Oh and don't worry, I plan to stick around  real life is mostly what peeled me away.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 3, 2009)

That's cool Ket. There are definately priorities to life, I'm actually engaged and getting married this fall, so pretty excited for that...probably the biggest thing I have going in real life, but hey I'm happy! But it's good to have your presence back on TPU, definately wasn't the same without ya!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 3, 2009)

Just cus I didnt know hotflash doesnt mean everyone doesnt, lol.

And I volunteered, becuase as far as I was concerned, the backup BIOS would have kicked in if it didnt work. But it decided not to, lol.

Doesnt matter I got it fixed in the end, and I was actually getting the hang if it. Its quite simple really, just the initial panic of doing something you dont know and thinking you have f*cked up.

I'd do it again


----------



## red268 (Apr 3, 2009)

ace80 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090402/SS013-20090403.jpg
> And the obligutory cup of tea shot
> 
> Does anyone know why the pics don't just show up, when i preview post they're there but when i submit they change to a link. I'm using tpu capture.



Yeah!! Tea Power Up!!

Also, I had that problem with the pictures too. They were in IMG tags, then they changed to a link, but when I edited the post, they were fine. Not to worry!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 3, 2009)

Kursah said:


> That's cool Ket. There are definately priorities to life, I'm actually engaged and getting married this fall, so pretty excited for that...probably the biggest thing I have going in real life, but hey I'm happy! But it's good to have your presence back on TPU, definately wasn't the same without ya!



What size ball an chain would you like to be fitted with?  During my travels in real life I saw lots of naked boobies and life has been good in general  It would be perfect If I could figure out why my OC is unstable


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 3, 2009)

No new post yet? for shame i45ers, FOR SHAME!


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 3, 2009)

Not had any time to test higher FSB speeds yet as I've been busy.

I think I'm going to get my loop running sometime this weekend so I'll get around to it then I expect.

My FlexII's don't like to go any higher then 1252mhz 5-5-5-15 @ 2.2v and that's fine, I have some Mushkins that do close to 1300mhz 5-5-5-15 @ 2.4v so they will be making a return too.
The FlexII's don't allow me to use my OCZ RAM cooler, and I like to keep my memory cool and with me going water I'm very paranoid about my RAM temp's so I think I'll give my girlfriend the 4GB kit and stick with the Mushkins as they clock higher. 

Some pictures of the rig to come soon... 


I should of put at least one 'ma' in there for Ket...you made me laugh in the other thread.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 3, 2009)

I just can't stand wiggers/chavs


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 3, 2009)

Ket  Chav


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 3, 2009)

If I had £1 for every time I wanted to do that to a wigger or chav I would be VERY rich right now


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 3, 2009)

If we got paid for that I think we'd both be rich now lol

Thinking about upgrading my BIOS.....wondering if I'd see any improved FSB speeds as my board has done 550fsb a few times but I can't seem to get it there again (I forgot to save the settings in the OC profile and I've forgot them!) and all I can go to now is 530 as I have it saved in my Profiles along with my 24/7 4GHz settings.

Any solid idea if a new BIOS will give better FSB results?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 3, 2009)

99.99% of people on XS reported higher FSBs with my mBIOSes, so based on that I'd say your chances are better than average


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 3, 2009)

I need m0ar p0woarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr from my board for my endless pursuit of higher benchmarks.....higher stable FSB will help a lot as my GTX+ is flat out at its current clocks (see SysSpecs for more info)






I may try your BIOS later this weekend and see if I can get some more from this rig. 

Current BIOS:


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 3, 2009)

Check out my [FS] thread please 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90049

In return, I will disclose pictures of my quad @ 3.2 on low low voltage.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 3, 2009)

Free one for you in the FS thread.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 3, 2009)

Currently testing 4.25GHz (500x8.5) @ 1.40vCore for 24/7 settings...if that fails or I get bored I'll give 530x8 or 550x7.5...I will get decent FSB/Core clocks before I'm done!


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 3, 2009)

hmm . . . how low can I go? 






Thats wprime and game stable. I want 1.3V dead on though!


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 3, 2009)

Get rid of that damn Q6600 and join the rest of us sane P5Q owners and get some 45nm E8xxx action! You'll get some tool on iDiotBay to buy it off you for some ridiculously inflated price and then you can buy something else. 

Maybe even a low end 45nm Quad? (Q9400/9550)






Good volts there and that does appear to be about what the VID is on your Q6600....stock volts for nice clocks, cant beat it.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 3, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Get rid of that damn Q6600 and join the rest of us sane P5Q owners and get some 45nm E8xxx action! You'll get some tool on iDiotBay to buy it off you for some ridiculously inflated price and then you can buy something else.
> 
> Maybe even a low end 45nm Quad? (Q9400/9550)
> 
> ...



Hey, she can go lowerer:






I honestly considered getting rid of this at one point and getting an 8400, but theres no point now, not seeing as i7 is calling us all out, and that will be my next upgrade.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 3, 2009)

Pick up someones S775 Quad off the bay on the cheap and you can potentially upgrade for free......no need to go i7 yet. 

Still didnt tell me what CoD4 version you play and where are you from in Notts?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 3, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Pick up someones S775 Quad off the bay on the cheap and you can potentially upgrade for free......no need to go i7 yet.
> 
> Still didnt tell me what CoD4 version you play and where are you from in Notts?



S775? what?

Im running what ever version it is when you install the game, and I live just outside of sutton 

Guess what? Under 1.3V and an increase on my wprime score from last time


----------



## pabloc74 (Apr 3, 2009)

p5q deluxe tested on a q9550, i want to join!






http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=475086


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 3, 2009)

Socket 775? lol

Get me on xfire if you have it (aciddance) and we will play some CoD4 how it should be played.
Alfreton. 

Nice OC there Pab.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 3, 2009)

Why would I get a quad when I already have one? 

And tattys selling his soon, I might start saving . . .


----------



## Kursah (Apr 3, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Get rid of that damn Q6600 and join the rest of us sane P5Q owners and get some 45nm E8xxx action! You'll get some tool on iDiotBay to buy it off you for some ridiculously inflated price and then you can buy something else.
> 
> Maybe even a low end 45nm Quad? (Q9400/9550)
> 
> Good volts there and that does appear to be about what the VID is on your Q6600....stock volts for nice clocks, cant beat it.



45nm duals can be fun to OC, but after you find your sweet spot and run it for a few months, going back to an older, slower quad improved my gaming/multitasking. Keeping a Q6600 is quite a good idea, many can be found at a decent price, hell my most recent Q6600 cost me 140 shipped and came with a xig s1283, crossbow kit and fan. I would say a 45nm quad might be the next route to go. Eventually someone's gonna sell a q9650 for a price I can afford and this Q might go in my G/F's rig where my e8500 now resides (see sys specs).

I think it depends on use and needs between going quad and dual for sure, I keep a lot of stuff running, I game a lot, fold a lot...a quad was the clear choice when I had a smoother experience with an old quad at 3.6ghz compared to a newer dual at 4.5ghz.


----------



## pabloc74 (Apr 3, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Socket 775? lol
> 
> Get me on xfire if you have it (aciddance) and we will play some CoD4 how it should be played.
> Alfreton.
> ...



thanks!, 775 it's alive


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 3, 2009)

Edited above post.


Because you can sell your high clocking Q6600 on the bay and get a nice price..then buy some noobs Q9400/9550 because they upgraded to i7...it can potentially let you upgrade for "free"...keep it in mind.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 3, 2009)

True, I would rather have a q9650 for the higher multi tbh, though a 9550 wouldn't be shabby either.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 3, 2009)

Kursah said:


> 45nm duals can be fun to OC, but after you find your sweet spot and run it for a few months, going back to an older, slower quad improved my gaming/multitasking. Keeping a Q6600 is quite a good idea, many can be found at a decent price, hell my most recent Q6600 cost me 140 shipped and came with a xig s1283, crossbow kit and fan. I would say a 45nm quad might be the next route to go. Eventually some one's gonna sell a q9650 for a price I can afford and this Q might go in my G/F's rig where my e8500 now resides (see sys specs).
> 
> I think it depends on use and needs between going quad and dual for sure, I keep a lot of stuff running, I game a lot, fold a lot...a quad was the clear choice when I had a smoother experience with an old quad at 3.6ghz compared to a newer dual at 4.5ghz.



For 45nm Quad goodness I have a nice PII 945 sat in my girlfriends rig that will do a solid 3.8GHz without worry. 

Q6600's are still good and people still pay well in the UK for them....I just like my E8400 because it runs faster than a crack spider makes a web (look on ytube to know what I mean!) and in SP1M and 3d06 clocks matter. 

When I can pull 800fps in CoD4 I don't mind one bit!! And if you don't believe me, add me on xfire and see some screenshots...because if you dont have SS's it didnt happen!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 3, 2009)

If I had some spare cash I would take a Q9550 or 9450 over a dual anyday. Biggest problem with quads is that they cost a shitload


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> If I had some spare cash I would take a Q9550 or 9450 over a dual anyday. Biggest problem with quads is that they cost a shitload



how much do you think I paid for my Q6600?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 3, 2009)

£120? An go check your FS thread! Lets see if we can work something out


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 3, 2009)

£95


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 3, 2009)

Not bad. As much as I like the Q6600 I would have to get a 45nm Quad now just to try and eek more FSB and MHz out


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 3, 2009)

Can I join?

PQ53 bios609.

Won't be upgrading for a while so will probably be working with this board for a while!


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Not bad. As much as I like the Q6600 I would have to get a 45nm Quad now just to try and eek more FSB and MHz out



If I could find a cheap E5200 or E7200 / E8400 then id snap it up and test it to its limits, just money restricted at the minute.

And welcome panther


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 3, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> If I could find a cheap E5200 or E7200 / E8400 then id snap it up and test it to its limits, just money restricted at the minute.
> 
> And welcome panther





Cheers, also how cheap you talking? Lambda-tek do them for £50.(e5200)


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 3, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Cheers, also how cheap you talking? Lambda-tek do them for £50.(e5200)



too expensive just for a play - thing - ill be looking second hand if anything, but thanks for the heads up


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 3, 2009)

If you have a spare C2D kicking about to swap you can have my E7200 to torture


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> If you have a spare C2D kicking about to swap you can have my E7200 to torture



that I dont - let me torture it anyway? 

Ill swap you my firestix for it!


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 3, 2009)

Ket knows he wants toooooooooo


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 3, 2009)

Nope  I've blown most of my CPUs an I only have 2 left lol.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 3, 2009)

come onnnnn, ill even chuck in the S1 to sweeten the deal


----------



## ace80 (Apr 3, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Can I join?
> 
> PQ53 bios609.
> 
> Won't be upgrading for a while so will probably be working with this board for a while!


My god, another P5Q3 user (faints) , i thought i was the only one left 
welcome along 
Hows the board been treating you? or how long you had it?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 4, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> come onnnnn, ill even chuck in the S1 to sweeten the deal



Sorry, I have RAM kits coming out of my ears and I have a sweet ghetto cooling solution for my HD3870 







I'm also pimpin it large all the stuff I'm trying to trade (ideally for smaller sized things)

2x1GB Cellshock PC8000 4-4-4-12, Micron D9 GKX 
2x1GB Patriot PC6400 4-4-4-12 
2x1GB Geil Black Dragon PC6400 4-4-4-12 
2x2GB HyperX PC8500 5-5-5-15
TPower I45
AW9D-Max
Scyth Ninja Rev. B
E4400

See link in my sig for more details


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 4, 2009)

Fires for the I45 

Jokes


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 4, 2009)

If you know anyone with things to trade shoot them my way


----------



## pabloc74 (Apr 4, 2009)

update the scores!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 4, 2009)

What scores?


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 4, 2009)

ace80 said:


> My god, another P5Q3 user (faints) , i thought i was the only one left
> welcome along
> Hows the board been treating you? or how long you had it?



I've had it for around 4 months, how ever its annoying as hell! When ever I get passed a certain FSB ( depends on the multi) it will set the multi to x6 without letting me know D:

Any protips for me?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 4, 2009)

Sounds like a BIOS bug. I'll knock up a modded BIOS that might sort you out.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Sounds like a BIOS bug. I'll knock up a modded BIOS that might sort you out.



Ahh that would be grand  thanks .


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 4, 2009)

Check out my low voltage challenge guys! 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1298631#post1298631


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 4, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Sounds like a BIOS bug. I'll knock up a modded BIOS that might sort you out.



Or something as simple as SpeedStep. 


I have Vista Ultimate x64 on a DB setup....testing with that soon.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 4, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Or something as simple as SpeedStep.
> 
> 
> I have Vista Ultimate x64 on a DB setup....testing with that soon.



Nope.

CE1 and speedstep are both shut off


----------



## ace80 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Sounds like a BIOS bug. I'll knock up a modded BIOS that might sort you out.


 So you actually gonna mod a p5q3 bios? Its what i've been looking forward to. 



kyle2020 said:


> Check out my low voltage challenge guys!
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1298631#post1298631


I was mucking around with low voltages last night but got to tired and went to bed, then saw your thread this morning. I'll defo be posting in there soon.


----------



## NinkobEi (Apr 4, 2009)

can i join

asus p5q pro mbios 1404


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 4, 2009)

Reet boys, you can change my status from 'poorly' now. 40c is good enough for me. I'll HOPEFULLY be getting all my new stuff on Tuesday, so i'll start clocking/winning then

Ketxxx, do you mod M2F BIOS'?


----------



## _jM (Apr 4, 2009)

Go ahead and add me in here, my proof is in my signature, also theres a CPU-Z validation for the high FSB scores too


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 4, 2009)

Added the new guys and fixed MoonPig's Maximus 

I tired lowest stable voltage, it was 1.45625 on 3.6 GHz!


----------



## Kursah (Apr 4, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Check out my low voltage challenge guys!
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1298631#post1298631



Lol, I won't even try with a 1.30 VID Q6600 lol! If I had my old e8600 I might...though I may sumbit my G/F's C0 e8500, it does 3.8ghz at 1.23v and 4ghz at 1.29v (currently running 3.8ghz for an easy 400fsb oc), those I know are nothing special, but for a C0 is pretty decent imo. But my Q is definately nothing special voltage-wise.

Edit: Also forget to tell ya I did update to the official 2001 bios a few days ago...if you could please update that. I notice no difference in anything, but hey I figured I might as well!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 4, 2009)

Just seen we have 24 members! This club has worked out way better than I anticipated, wish the 185.66 drivers worked properly, I wanted to try out Ambient Occlusion, I'd love to know how they managed to take a screenshot in HL2.

I have had this PC like this for about 6 months+ and hardly used it for gaming :shadedshu , mind you I'm on Easter break with 5 assignments handed in so lets make my PC sweat! 

Crysis time....


----------



## ace80 (Apr 4, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I've had it for around 4 months, how ever its annoying as hell! When ever I get passed a certain FSB ( depends on the multi) it will set the multi to x6 without letting me know D:
> 
> Any protips for me?



Can't say i've ever had that problem, annoying as it may be most peeps seem to have much bigger issues with the board.
I see you've said speedstep and such are all disabled. Just to make sure, have you set the multiplyer to a certain value in bios, make sure all cpu fuctions are disabled (advanced -> chipset -> cpu). Also do you have any power saving settings in windows activated or EPU Six Engine for example?


----------



## ace80 (Apr 5, 2009)

Alex - Just to let you know Asus has released bios 2004 for the P5Q3 Deluxe wifi, will be testing soon.


----------



## _jM (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks Alex for adding me! 

 Forgot one thing to tell ya, my Maximus II Formula is using the 1901 BIOS (latest one for the M2F's)

I have a new FSB for ya @ 515 but forgot to take a screen shot  Some reason I cant get back into Vista @515 so Im going to try 510Mhz for ya and take a screenie  (and cpu-z vali)


----------



## DarkEgo (Apr 5, 2009)

_jM said:


> Thanks Alex for adding me!
> 
> Forgot one thing to tell ya, my Maximus II Formula is using the 1901 BIOS (latest one for the M2F's)
> 
> I have a new FSB for ya @ 515 but forgot to take a screen shot  Some reason I cant get back into Vista @515 so Im going to try 510Mhz for ya and take a screenie  (and cpu-z vali)



Oh noes you has beaten me, I must oc more!


----------



## _jM (Apr 5, 2009)

*@ Alex*  Use THIS LINK for my CPU-Z validation on the FSB page. Also if you compare my FSB with Darkego's you will notice that I beat his by  a whopping .35mhz!!   Yea baby! 

 Oh and I have not forgot about my new adventure at 510Mhz FSB... just havent gotten around to it yet. I have been hooked on being able to play Crysis:WARHEAD in DX.10 and 64bit! Im playing  with ALL settings @ Enthusiast and AA@16Q on my s!@#ty 1440x900 resolution (SAMSUNG 906BWigital)

*@Darkego* You know that me and you are going to need to go head to head @ benching these badboys! Do you have MSN Messenger? If so add me : xxxstiggyxxx@yahoo.com (if anyone here wants to add me also.. feel free, just pm me here and tell me so I can accept the invite)


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have the multi set to 10 at the moment all fancy functions are disabled and I don't even have EPU6 installed.

Right now the Annoying thing is it won't even keep my settings after a extended shutdown, computer was running at 336x10 most of the day yesterday, power on computer this morning but then it done a mini restart as I powered it up ( fans stopped etc) then as it was booting again I checked the multi and low and behold it was at 6 :S

Cheers for any insight you have at all.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 5, 2009)

Just so you all know I rate the FSB records like this:

First by FSB to 3sf
Second by Post Number

I round all CPU and FSB Frequencies to 3SF, as any more accurate than that is within the margin of error on boards.

I will go through and update the BIOS post now, thank ace80.


----------



## _jM (Apr 5, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I have the multi set to 10 at the moment all fancy functions are disabled and I don't even have EPU6 installed.
> 
> Right now the Annoying thing is it won't even keep my settings after a extended shutdown, computer was running at 336x10 most of the day yesterday, power on computer this morning but then it done a mini restart as I powered it up ( fans stopped etc) then as it was booting again I checked the multi and low and behold it was at 6 :S
> 
> Cheers for any insight you have at all.




First off, you are an overclocker the EPU6 wont even allow you to use it when you are OCing, so don't bother with it. Second thing is, that little reboot in the mist of your power up sequence is the CPU CPR kicking in, the newer ASUS boards have that option for when you are OCing and you have a non-post. Basically, its a cmos reset w/out having to do it manually. Cool thing is not only it resets on its own, but it leaves your O.C. settings the same way you had them so that you can go through your BIOS and try to see what needs fixing.  So when that happens to your system, that means that your settings are unstable and do not work properly... means you still have some tweaking to do. 




alexp999 said:


> Just so you all know I rate the FSB records like this:
> 
> First by FSB to 3sf
> Second by Post Number
> ...



my post about the FSB was me being sarcastic, no need to worry man! I figured you knew that... lol Im not that competitive... but on the other hand, play me in some Counter Strike Source and Im  Highly competitive there!

Oh and wtf does 3sf mean, you got me there...


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yeah I know, lol, it just reminded me I should probably say how I am rating them.

Oh and 3sf, is 3 significant figures. In other words 4.00 GHz, or 567 FSB.

It is basically a way of rounding regardless of where the decimal place is, 3SF is basicalyl three digits other than zero, so if you were doing the 4134 MHz in THz to 3sf, it would be 0.00413 THz.


----------



## _jM (Apr 5, 2009)

some of you may know that my set-up is only like 2 weeks old now and im still toying around with my OC's. I have a great 24-7 for now. But there is one issue Im still kind of clueless about....

  On this Q9550 what is the voltage range I should keep in mind?.. i.e: CPU Core volts/PLL/FSB Volts..? Also I have heard that when Overclocking the newer Q9xxx series 45nm chips that it is good to fiddle around with the GTL ref's , but I have NEVER messed with any of them.. should I,  and what the hell are they supposed to be at when OCing this chip? Any feedback is greatly appreciated! Im off to bed now..........after i finish this bong hit.......whoops did I say that... hehe  Nite all!


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks JM, did not realise that because sometimes it comes up with a message " Your overclock has failed! press f1 to enter set up press f2 to load defaults and continue" 
Will fiddle some more.


----------



## Inioch (Apr 5, 2009)

Can I join?

Running:
E8500 C0 @ 3.8 GHZ 400x9.5 1.23V (CPU-Z)
P5Q Pro (Ket m1406)
2 Gigs of GSkill 800 @ 960 (5:6)

These memories are weird, can't get them stable at 1:1, so my fsb has to be kept quite low.
I tried with several voltages and timings to get them run 421 fsb 1:1, but no go.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 5, 2009)

P5Q3 BIOS 609m

Nothing special, just threw the memory and P6 table from the P5Q3 Deluxe in. Remember you use this at your own risk, I do NOT have a P5Q3 board to test this out on. Same rules apply as for the other P5Q BIOSes I mod, if your board doesn't POST after the flash, remove CMOS battery, power cord, and set CMOS jumper to "clear", leave for a few mins then power up.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks ket will give it a whirl later.


----------



## _jM (Apr 5, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Thanks JM, did not realise that because sometimes it comes up with a message " Your overclock has failed! press f1 to enter set up press f2 to load defaults and continue"
> Will fiddle some more.



no problem man! You be surprised to see how many P45 owner that dont know what that is...


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 5, 2009)

Guys here's my P5Q-Pro cruncher set-up. Q6600, 2x2gb gskill, 2x 8800GT. After seeing this thread I might go and try and see if I can get some more out of it.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice 4x4n! I wish I had that Q6600 lol, my 1.30vid runs 10C hotter than yours at 3.6ghz/1.41v! Still in the safe boundries for me, but my CPU temp reads about the same as yours in everst...which is odd. Nice results though, also nice PPD with the 8800GT's.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 5, 2009)

Ket, no difference but thanks for going through the hassle anyway.

_JM will you be assisting me with me E5200 fiddling again?

3.3 stable is meh compared to what some of you chaps get .


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 5, 2009)

Kursah said:


> Nice 4x4n! I wish I had that Q6600 lol, my 1.30vid runs 10C hotter than yours at 3.6ghz/1.41v! Still in the safe boundries for me, but my CPU temp reads about the same as yours in everst...which is odd. Nice results though, also nice PPD with the 8800GT's.



I assumed my quad could only run 3.6 @ 1.38 / 1.408, but check my specs . . .


----------



## Kursah (Apr 5, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> I assumed my quad could only run 3.6 @ 1.38 / 1.408, but check my specs . . .



Yeah I noticed you had 1.32v for 3.6ghz...I didn't see how you verified it was stable though. I'm still used to needing to know it's prime stable to at least an extent, and 1.408v is what does it on my build. Is yours a 1.30vid? I thought it was lower then that?



Edit: I might have to start tuning again!


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 5, 2009)

Kursah said:


> Yeah I noticed you had 1.32v for 3.6ghz...I didn't see how you verified it was stable though. I'm still used to needing to know it's prime stable to at least an extent, and 1.408v is what does it on my build. Is yours a 1.30vid? I thought it was lower then that?
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I might have to start tuning again!



thats is wprime 32M and 1024M stable, game stable, furmark stable, '06 stable . . . 

my VID is 1.26V


----------



## Kursah (Apr 5, 2009)

Well see there ya go...1.26v Vid...I just don't think there's that much less I can get and keep stable at these Oc's on this chip...though now I am somewhat intrigued to try to hit 1.36-1.38v...it'd have to be folding stable though, which is running 24/7 on my quad...that might hinder it if there's errors and EUE's.


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 5, 2009)

Kursah said:


> Nice 4x4n! I wish I had that Q6600 lol, my 1.30vid runs 10C hotter than yours at 3.6ghz/1.41v! Still in the safe boundries for me, but my CPU temp reads about the same as yours in everst...which is odd. Nice results though, also nice PPD with the 8800GT's.



The tjmax must be wrong in everest. Go to preferences-hardware monitoring and you can set tjmax there.  Opps, looks like I forgot the S, they are 8800GTS's.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 5, 2009)

Can you guys try and help me get my X3350 passed 3.8GHz? Seems no matter what setting i put it on, it freezes at the loading screen or if it gets passed that, it instantly BSOD's and reboots. 

My settings:

Vcore 1.4
CPU GTL .63 and .67
CPU PLL 1.64
FSB Term 1.38
NB 1.5
NB GTL .63
SB 1.1
PCIE Sata volt 1.5
Timings are 5-5-5-15-45 with DRAM volts at 2.2v. 

Im on air and cooling isnt an issue with me.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 5, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Can you guys try and help me get my X3350 passed 3.8GHz? Seems no matter what setting i put it on, it freezes at the loading screen or if it gets passed that, it instantly BSOD's and reboots.
> 
> My settings:
> 
> ...



One thing I have found with stability on my board was keeping the NB and FSB term voltages very similar. What FSB speed are you at atm?

I leave the GTL's at auto anymore, I've never found extra clocks or stability from them, but then I've never OC'd a 45nm quad either, just 45nm duals. 

Also do you have LLC enabled? What is the specific value you set in bios, what does it read in system monitoring where you modify fan speeds, etc? I though PLL was supposed to stay below 1.6v on 45nm's? Hell there are so many "rules" to 45nm chips that's part of the reason I went back to a 65nm quad that got the job done...though I am kind of wanting a 45nm quad now!


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 5, 2009)

My bios settings, apart from FSB, multi, voltage and dram speed / voltage are all on auto


----------



## Kursah (Apr 5, 2009)

4x4n said:


> The tjmax must be wrong in everest. Go to preferences-hardware monitoring and you can set tjmax there.  Opps, looks like I forgot the S, they are 8800GTS's.



Hmm, I would've figured a little more out of them then...my G/F's 9600GT is getting 4K PPD atm pretty solid. Though it's vmodded and oc'd, see sys specs. I usually use Real Temp for core temps though, which reads the same as Everest and Core Temp for my cores...I'll leave it as I'm not worried about breaching 59-60c atm. TBH I watch the Distance to TJMax more closely than I do the reported temps from any program...which generally is around 40-45 under folding/stress, and 45-55 while gaming.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 5, 2009)

Kursah said:


> One thing I have found with stability on my board was keeping the NB and FSB term voltages very similar. What FSB speed are you at atm?
> 
> I leave the GTL's at auto anymore, I've never found extra clocks or stability from them, but then I've never OC'd a 45nm quad either, just 45nm duals.
> 
> Also do you have LLC enabled? What is the specific value you set in bios, what does it read in system monitoring where you modify fan speeds, etc? I though PLL was supposed to stay below 1.6v on 45nm's? Hell there are so many "rules" to 45nm chips that's part of the reason I went back to a 65nm quad that got the job done...though I am kind of wanting a 45nm quad now!



I had fit help me out when i got this board sometime last year. These are basically his settings. 

FSB is at 475 with a default multi. I have on idea if LLC is enabled or not. Dont recall it in BIOS. 

What do you want to know specifically about fan speeds? I have no fan on my CPU. Wont fit cause it hits the NB. Still get ~30*C idle. Sometimes lower. Ive hit 19*C before.


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 5, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Can you guys try and help me get my X3350 passed 3.8GHz? Seems no matter what setting i put it on, it freezes at the loading screen or if it gets passed that, it instantly BSOD's and reboots.
> 
> My settings:
> 
> ...



Your trying to get 475 fsb with a quad, not that easy to do, plus you might be at the limit of your cpu. Have you tried 7x475 to rule out that it's fsb issue? Also, at 1.5 on the nb, you should have a fan on it.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 5, 2009)

4x4n said:


> Your trying to get 475 fsb with a quad, not that easy to do, plus you might be at the limit of you cpu. Have you tried 7x475 to rule out that it's fsb issue? Also, at 1.5 on the nb, you should have a fan on it.



I have it 24/7 stable at 475 fsb. So mission accomplished there. 

I think i have tried lowering the multi and going higher on the FSB but I cant recall 100%.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 5, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> I had fit help me out when i got this board sometime last year. These are basically his settings.
> 
> FSB is at 475 with a default multi. I have on idea if LLC is enabled or not. Dont recall it in BIOS.
> 
> What do you want to know specifically about fan speeds? I have no fan on my CPU. Wont fit cause it hits the NB. Still get ~30*C idle. Sometimes lower. Ive hit 19*C before.



Load Line Calibration is near the bottom with a few settings for Spread Spectrum iirc. I enable it just to have a more solid voltage output for the CPU, that also means no voltage drop when in idle mode, as I leave on all the power saving goodies, that pretty much negates saving much for power when my Q is idling with 1.4v! 

Fits is a good help, but I did notice he had to use different settings than I did because his Deluxe was the P5Q3 DDR3 version...you and I though have the same board...unfortunate I don't have the same chip as you though...


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 5, 2009)

Kursah said:


> Load Line Calibration is near the bottom with a few settings for Spread Spectrum iirc. I enable it just to have a more solid voltage output for the CPU, that also means no voltage drop when in idle mode, as I leave on all the power saving goodies, that pretty much negates saving much for power when my Q is idling with 1.4v!
> 
> Fits is a good help, but I did notice he had to use different settings than I did because his Deluxe was the P5Q3 DDR3 version...you and I though have the same board...unfortunate I don't have the same chip as you though...



Oh that. I know what your talking about now. I believe i hvae it disabled. Not 100% on that though. 

The only thing that differed between the boards though was the use of DDR3. 

Go buy my chip really quick so we can test.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 5, 2009)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Oh that. I know what your talking about now. I believe i hvae it disabled. Not 100% on that though.
> 
> The only thing that differed between the boards though was the use of DDR3.
> 
> Go buy my chip really quick so we can test.



True that's the only difference, but when finding stability on similar FSB's during our e8600 oc's I had to use different voltages and settings than him for the same speeds. Though that could be narrowed down to the chips themselves, we actually had e8600's from the same batch with the same vid at one point in time. But the bioses are different to an extent of memory support, and I'm sure there's some tweaking in the NB..I know the P45's support DDR3 natively, but I have a feeling there's a little more difference than memory support and slots...great boards none-the-less though!

If i had money I would snag a good clocking 45nm quad, I think I'll wait for a good deal on a q9650 though...might be a while, but it'll happen!  I prefer to have LLC on anymore, keeps voltages stable and closer to the value set in bios, which is how I like it when I oc.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 5, 2009)

I could give it a go but I dont think it will really make any difference in me gaining another 100-200Mhz of an OC.

Not sure how stable it is but uh...

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=541359


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 5, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> thats is wprime 32M and 1024M stable, game stable, furmark stable, '06 stable . . .
> 
> my VID is 1.26V



Are you OCCT stable? Its the only prog I have found to accurately stress test all 4 cores on a quad.


----------



## _jM (Apr 5, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Are you OCCT stable? Its the only prog I have found to accurately stress test all 4 cores on a quad.



Prime95 does well for me also....


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 5, 2009)

I found Prime only ever tested two cores for me, and running two iterations never loaded it like OCCT did.

Sucks that my Q6600 needs so much voltage. Mind you temps are still really good. I guess not all early G0s are good.


----------



## _jM (Apr 5, 2009)

Quick question = My 24/7 OC For my  Q9550 is = Core: 3.84Ghz and FSB: 1800Mhz  1.34v (after vdroop)   


*Whats a good voltage for those settings?*



FeedBack anyone....?


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 5, 2009)

You have to get the one that has multi core support. I use Prime95 and it stresses all four of my cores. Task Manager shows 100%.

Try this one for shits and giggles.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 5, 2009)

I use the x64 version of Prime that works with all 4 cores, I usually do a blend to get the NB and memory involved a little more too. It's a little less stressful on the CPU, but really nothing I do, including F@H stresses the CPU even that much. So I figure if that's stable, I'm good.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 5, 2009)

Fair enough the Prime progs have obviously been updated since I first got my quad


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 6, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Ket, no difference but thanks for going through the hassle anyway.
> 
> _JM will you be assisting me with me E5200 fiddling again?
> 
> 3.3 stable is meh compared to what some of you chaps get .



Try pushing things  just curious as to weather you can OC better with it vs. vanilla 609.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 6, 2009)

Actually yes there was some improvement!

How ever I think my P5Q3 does not like me over clocking.

Firstly the 12.5 multi Cannot go passed 270 no matter what I do.

How ever I did see improvements everywhere else I got up to 295x12, although after going passed that it stopped working, and then 295 no longer worked, nor did 290 :S

Anyway Thanks Ket an extra 200 mhz is not bad at all, every little helps


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 6, 2009)

When you get weird issues like that, do a completely clean CMOS reset and try again, often lets you get back to where you were


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 6, 2009)

Some eye-candy to brighten this thread up a little. 



First up, Mushkin 1150mhz sticks.






They will do 1297mhz 5-5-5-15 on 2.3v for benches and 1268mhz 24/7 5-5-5-12 with 2.2v. I haven't tried to go any higher with looser timings but I'm sure they would crack 1333mhz...I'm also sure I'd kill them in the process. 



Next we have the DFI DK P45 with 2GB of 1066mhz OCZ Platinum still in it.





Not much to say about this POS. It failed from day one; it loves to throw up Error 88's and wouldn't allow me to OC ANYTHING. 



Finally my system, see SysSpecs - 'His' rig for more info.





Don't be harsh now about the way it looks! The air cooling is a temporary thing until I get my loop installed....it'll look much better than. 


Yes, I know fingerprints + aluminium = unsexy!  

*Edit1:* Cable management could be a little better but I'm not going to bother until I install the loop.
*Edit 2:* Lian Li is missing its top, front and both sides, before you ask why its so open! lol


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 6, 2009)

Nice cable management. Ever thought about a second card for PhysX?


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks. 

I don't have a need for Physx, but I do have a XFX 8800GT around somewhere... 

It would have a Koolance cooled 4870 1GB in there but UPS stole it and left me with the block only. 

When I get a replacement 4870 I'll pick up a 1GB 4850 for cheap and shove it in there too for some dirty Crossfire action.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 6, 2009)

Are you using that Mushkin memory kit?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 6, 2009)

Down ket, down!


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 6, 2009)

Not at the moment...though they will take their rightful place in my P5Q along with my trusty OCZ ram cooler when I get the loop going.

These OCZ FlexII's are great but I don't much need 4GB and they will look better in my PII 945 rig.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 6, 2009)

Disregard my previous comment, much better results now ket, 3.7 ghz.

cheers!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 6, 2009)

What were you able to get with vanilla 609 vs. modded 609? Just so people have something to compare with.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 6, 2009)

Left hand side = default bios. Right hand side = Modded bios (obviously)

6x400 / Not done Yet
6.5x400 / Not done Yet
7x400 / Not done Yet
7.5x400 / Not done Yet
8x380 / Not done Yet
8.5x365 / Not done Yet
9x365 /9x400 ( Not prime 95 stable)
9.5x355 / Not done yet
10x340 /10x370 ( Not prime95 stable)
10.5x326 /10.5x335
11x312 / 11x325
11.5x290 / 11.5x310
12x286 / 12x300 (very fussy, sometimes can get into windows, although fails super pi 8 million)
12.5x272 /12x285 

I'm using 10x 360 at the moment, its gaming stable.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm sorry guys but I've no longer in possession of my Asus P45.  I loved that board and will consider it for a future budget build.  I love the high FSB and Asus as a whole.

Later guys!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 6, 2009)

TRAITOR!


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 6, 2009)

I know I'm an arse.  Perhaps one day I'll return to the Asus P45 club.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 7, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> I know I'm an arse.  Perhaps one day I'll return to the Asus P45 club.



You have been evicted, please leave the Asus P45 Club


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 7, 2009)

lol. Wheres our new logo anyway?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 7, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> lol. Wheres our new logo anyway?



Gimme time, lol. Have got photoshop loaded, but I spent some time doing an entry for the 4890, will have a go today tho.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 7, 2009)

By the by got 11x364 earlier 

Much better results now.

Now I don't hate the P5Q3 so much.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 7, 2009)

Good stuff! Its quite puzzling how Asus have left the P5Q3 in the dirt compared to the Deluxe.


----------



## _jM (Apr 7, 2009)

I wish my DOMINATORS were here.. the estimated delivery date is tomorrow but I want them NOW! These G.Skills dont OC for shit, wont allow me to boot into windows @ 515Mhz, anything below that Im good.

  @ Ketxxx..... what are your thoughts about running a FSB Strap @ 400? With this board (maximus 2 form) I really cant tell the difference between 333 and 400... cept the fact I cannot runn my ram past 960Mhz...


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 7, 2009)

400 strap is crap. In comparison to the 333 strap 400 strap is S.L.O.W. Just do some memory benchmarks with Everest and you will see what I mean


----------



## _jM (Apr 7, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> 400 strap is crap. In comparison to the 333 strap 400 strap is S.L.O.W. Just do some memory benchmarks with Everest and you will see what I mean



You know, I just noticed that myself... shit when I leave it at auto its like 10x faster than the 400mhz... so if its that slow, then who the hell would want to use it?

 Oh and I changed my CPU GTL Ref's to +20mv and my system is even more stable than before @ 8.5 X 450= core: 3.83Ghz and FSB @ 1800Mhz  Ram: 1081Mhz 

 @Darkego.. change your GTL's to either +20mv or -20mv and run some kinda stress test and see how stable it is @ 8x500mhz


 quick question.. If you look at my system specs to the left, what kind of 3DMark06 score range you think I would be in with this system... So far the best I have gotten is 19856 3dmarks... I cant seem to get any better w/out pushing this system farther than I already have. I can go farther but not untill i go over to water, witch will not be any time soon cuz this build left me broke


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 7, 2009)

If you can go for 3.7GHz on your CPU, FSB is important, but overall CPU speed will give you more raw power. A nice balance would be something like 8x465. OC your GTX260 some more if you can, try tweaking TRFC, and if you haven't already put a 40mm fan on the NB HS.


----------



## _jM (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks ket.. that actually helps a bunch..  here's a shot for ya (I know u like that wallpaper!)


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 7, 2009)

Those results arent too bad at all. Can you lower your PL setting anymore? You can probably do 8 or 7 with a NB voltage bump. The wallpaper is pretty cool as well


----------



## _jM (Apr 7, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Those results arent too bad at all. Can you lower your PL setting anymore? You can probably do 8 or 7 with a NB voltage bump. The wallpaper is pretty cool as well



PL as in Performance level?






I lowered it to 8 from 10.. PC locks up with anything below that.. NB v @ 1.39v  DDR spd is 1117mhz


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 7, 2009)

Yep, PL = Performance Level.


----------



## Jamborhgini313 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Can I join?*

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=542755

Motherboard= P5Q SE
Bios=901


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 8, 2009)

Added Jamborhgini313 

And I'm starting work on our new logo now. Just trying to work out what its going to be.

So far:

- Black background
- This Asus logo:






- Possible feature this Chipset pic if it looks good:




- This maybe? Seeing as it is where all the OC options are 





What do you guys think?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 8, 2009)

Very corporate-y, not cool.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 8, 2009)

DAMN, 

I like the Asus logo, think it looks really amatuer writing it your self. And I think the P45 chipset would be cool.

But thats me, as you can see by my sig, lol.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 8, 2009)

Some stuff is ok to use, but it needs to be blinged up, gimme a min an i'll do a example


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 8, 2009)

Few examples. Less corporate.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 8, 2009)

Good idea, hadnt thought of that,


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 8, 2009)

Logo has to be cool  can't have the AMD crummies having the better logo!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh it will be, just give me time. Just done my new avy, so onto the Club logo now!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 8, 2009)

oh an i messed with the asus logo a bit more (bored waiting for my stuff)


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 8, 2009)

Okay here is my design. Comments please 

EDIT:

Added the Mk2, with a smaller Asus logo.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 8, 2009)

Bigger asus logo looks better. Rest is kinda plain.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 8, 2009)

Okay, I'll have another tweak.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 8, 2009)

Hows this:


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 8, 2009)

me like


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 8, 2009)

The lastest one? Mk3?

I dont want to add any more to it, I like simple 

i just changed the opacity of the P45 chipset shot.


----------



## red268 (Apr 8, 2009)

Like Mk3!!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 8, 2009)

Its good, but missing that finishing touch IMO. Oh and XFX HD4830 pics up  Clicky


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 8, 2009)

I know, I dont know what it is, hopefully it will come to me


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone have any idea how crossfired 4830's would perform in comparison to a single 260? (192)


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 8, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Anyone have any idea how crossfired 4830's would perform in comparison to a single 260? (192)



Here you go:

http://www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=16300


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 8, 2009)

pretty much twice as good . . . This gives me much to consider.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 8, 2009)

I think whats more interesting is look at the Zotac GTX260..... its only 9FPS faster than a single HD4830, think about how low default core and memory frequencies are on the 4830, put a good OC on it and it'll do better than the GTX260 easily.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 8, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I think whats more interesting is look at the Zotac GTX260..... its only 9FPS faster than a single HD4830, think about how low default core and memory frequencies are on the 4830, put a good OC on it and it'll do better than the GTX260 easily.



If I can fetch like £130 or so for my 260, then I could get a nice crossfired setup for £20 more - however I now need to consider my PSU being up to the job.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 8, 2009)

Your corsair should be able to deal with 2x HD4830s, it might struggle with big OCs though.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 8, 2009)

You wont get £130 for your GTX 260, you can buy them new for about £140.

Your probably looking at about £80 for it.

Thing is, is there anything you cant do with your GTX 260 that warrant the hassle of Xfire?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 8, 2009)

Fair point . . . I just get itchy when I havent bought anything new after a while haha.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 8, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Fair point . . . I just get itchy when I havent bought anything new after a while haha.



I know EXACTLY what you mean 

I nearly bought another case the other day :shadedshu


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 8, 2009)

P5Q SE/R is my mobo, IDK what BIOS is on the board since I've had no need to visit it in the last month since I broke my old hard disk.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 8, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I know EXACTLY what you mean
> 
> I nearly bought another case the other day :shadedshu



Check out my ebay watching bit for christs sakes:







Yes, im consider H20 again for some reason 

I want a new PSU but cant afford one really, I want a redundant OS drive but cant find one for love nor money - I want a Lian Li but they are super do0p3r expensive, I want i7 but you know . . . Its too much haha.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 8, 2009)

Lol. Why you want H20 again?

And what do you mean a redundant OS drive? I have a WD 40GB for sale! 

Really cant see the point in Multi GPU setup's, only good at high rez (And I mean really high res)

And i7 is pointless, as much as I'd like one, I only have one game which makes use of all my cores, and I dont even play it.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 8, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Lol. Why you want H20 again?
> 
> And what do you mean a redundant OS drive? I have a WD 40GB for sale!
> 
> Really cant see the point in Multi GPU setup's, only good at high rez (And I mean really high res)



I liked the look of my old H20 setup, not to mention the awesome load temperatures, even in comparison to my HDT . . . Id be making an external H20 box mind, but its all in plan and dream stage at the minute.

Is it sata though?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 8, 2009)

No IDE, but your P5Q has an IDE port.

What do you want one for? I dont get what you mean by "redundant OS drive"


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 8, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> No IDE, but your P5Q has an IDE port.
> 
> What do you want one for? I dont get what you mean by "redundant OS drive"



ah ill pass then, IDE cables are a bitch to hide.

Redundant meaning its standalone, so one drive for my OS, my spinpoint for programs / storage. No idea why I want this, however. Its my spending addiction kicking in.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 8, 2009)

Seems pointless to me, everything on drive is still really fast. I have given up with Raid 0 for now, might do if I get a bit more money, but I have only ever half filled this drive and every experiment I have ever tried using different volumes, I have always come back to one drive.

I know what you mean though, sometimes you just look for something to buy for the hell of it. I really should stop looking through all the specials sections on different websites.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 8, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Seems pointless to me, everything on drive is still really fast. I have given up with Raid 0 for now, might do if I get a bit more money, but I have only ever half filled this drive and every experiment I have ever tried using different volumes, I have always come back to one drive.
> 
> I know what you mean though, sometimes you just look for something to buy for the hell of it. I really should stop looking through all the specials sections on different websites.



Ive been checking the superspecials on aria and clearance lines on OCUK each day for the past 2 weeks haha. Just saw a dirt cheap 360mm rad on ebay, im so tempted you wouldnt believe.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 8, 2009)

Where would you put a rad that big! 

I'm trying to guide my spending addiction into buying games. I have all this expensive hardware and it hardly gets used for what I bought it for :shadedshu


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 8, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Where would you put a rad that big!
> 
> I'm trying to guide my spending addiction into buying games. I have all this expensive hardware and it hardly gets used for what I bought it for :shadedshu



an external watercooling box - however I have no building skills haha. I can use a dremel, but ive never welded or anything like that. Guess I could drill holes and pot rivet everything 

meh, I game too much haha, about to get level 55 on COD:4 (again ). Going to reinstall crysis later too, burn through that or something.

You know why we are getting cold feet and wanting to spend? Lack of GTX cooler. lol.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 8, 2009)

True but I dont want that anymore, I'm also starting Crysis again, lol.

Got as far as the bit you are weightless going round their ship then that was that.

Now I have perfected my Custom cfg and furthered my OC, its properly playable now, with no noticeable slow downs unless you have the FPS counter on show.

Damn, kyle I can feel the spending bug coming on again.

Mustn't, MUST NOT!


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 8, 2009)

You don't wanna be welding unless you want to spend ages getting rid of the weld beads/ making it look pretty.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 8, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> You don't wanna be welding unless you want to spend ages getting rid of the weld beads/ making it look pretty.



I just saw a triple radiator stand for sale - its primarily designed for the TJ07 however it can be mounted anywhere - im thinking on my desk, with the pump and a tube res mounted on the wall behind, with the tubes running down my wall through the back of my case . . .


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh right, sounds fun.
You've just reminded me of my idea to make a PC case for AS\ A level DT, that would be a great project. Damn you and making me think of useful types of work!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 8, 2009)

The thing I dont like about WC is the risk of it leaking. If I ever want better than my HDT, I will get one of those Coolit systems.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 8, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> The thing I dont like about WC is the risk of it leaking. If I ever want better than my HDT, I will get one of those Coolit systems.



they arent flashy though


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 8, 2009)

water ftw!

lol

Come back to water kyle, you know you wanna.

Also, PMed about GTX260


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 8, 2009)

ah, i always sabotage my own amazing plans! How would I power this desktop cooling station? Id have to buy another PSU just to power it, thats more cost . . .


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 8, 2009)

get one of these backplate molex things, they come with mobos sometimes.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 8, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> get one of these backplate molex things, they come with mobos sometimes.



but how would I power that?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 8, 2009)

your psu is decent enough!


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 8, 2009)

no, your not seeing my point 

My case is on the floor under my desk top thing, and my radiator, pump and res would be on top of my desk thing, using a triple rad stand and making it all look pretty (hate internal H20 setups since that damn cosmos) but ill need power to my desktop, so probably another PSU. 

If you didnt get that, im taking a pic and using my master paint skills to show you


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 8, 2009)

There will be a 60cm molex extension on the net, other wise its GHETTO TIME. Picture + paint is demanded.

Do it, Water + ATi. Join me!!


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 8, 2009)

I wonder if I could persuade my school to get me a watercooling set-up as part of that project I mentioned, might be interesting.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 8, 2009)

Right, heres my minds design on paper . . . lol its so ghetto im proud of it 







1. The triple rad on the stand.

2. Nice cylinder res, mounted on the wall - im thinking blood red or acid green fluid . . .

3. Pump. 'Nuff said 

4. 2 tubes running down to my case.

That displays my thought and my main issue - powering all that from desktop


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 8, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Right, heres my minds design on paper . . . lol its so ghetto im proud of it
> 
> PICTURE
> 
> ...



Triple Rads arn't that small... lol

Im getting a 250mm EK Cylinder with UV Green tomorrow, i'll tell you then

Pump... lol

Short as possible, 1/2 

ghetto 4pin molex extension mod + 60cm 3pin extension. (OcUK)


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 8, 2009)

I know they arent, its only a rough mock up 

demanding pictures!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 8, 2009)

I say cover the back wall in 10 x 480mm Rads + 40 120 fans. Now that'll be cool. All with neons.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 8, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> I say cover the back wall in 10 x 480mm Rads + 40 120 fans. Now that'll be cool. All with neons.



lmao, I can only wish . . . imagine how many pumps id need! lol.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 8, 2009)

ok, 360mm then.. haha.

Only afew pumps.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 8, 2009)

I think you should draw some lovely pictures on the wall, or put some posters up, its a bit sterile


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 8, 2009)

yea, your desk is literally a piece of wood... lol. 

MOAR NEONZ


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 8, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I think you should draw some lovely pictures on the wall, or put some posters up, its a bit sterile



im not allowed lol. My mum tries to keep the house as if its a hospital


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 8, 2009)

How about a projector


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 8, 2009)

Convince her its the childrens ward of a hospital !

he he.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 8, 2009)

It's the children's ward of his house!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 8, 2009)

Nah cus then you cant put "special" posters up 

I dont really have any posters on my wall though. Just got a massive framed poster, and the Top Gear calendar.

My screens are my posters


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 8, 2009)

I got lots of shit on my walls,  2 framed pictures of dragons, framed picture of a wolf, 2 posters of women, a poster of the british army cap badges, and a england flag


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow, how did the shit get on your walls


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 8, 2009)

One embarressing night of too much curry and not being able to get to the bog in time...


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 8, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> One embarressing night of too much curry and not being able to get to the bog in time... http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v187/bizket/21.gif





I knew what you meant, it was just the way I read it at first. Like shit on the walls was part of the list of stuff you actually had on the walls, lol.

Mmm, I had curry earlier


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 8, 2009)

Don't make me find a picture of projectile diahrrea  (sp?  )


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 8, 2009)

I just found a WD6400AAKS for £53.62, really tempted to get it now.

What do people reckon it would improve, going Raid 0? Even faster boot times? Or is it limited by something else?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 9, 2009)

RAID is just useful for drive mirroring really. If you visit kikatek you can get a WD Black 500GB for £50, better drive


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

Whats so much better about it?

And the thing is, I want a 640GB drive really otherwise there is wasted space.

I want to do Matrix raid, having a Raid 0 and Raid 1 partition.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 9, 2009)

Its just faster at most things. Clicky


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

Uh, the drive I have is better than that in a lot of stuff. And even they say the SE16 is best VFM.

Hmm, I really want it but, its still £50, I might wait till its on offer somewhere.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 9, 2009)

No its not, look at all the tests, the Black is better in a majority of them.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

It would still be a waste of drive space, do they do a 640GB black?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 9, 2009)

Don't know. They do a 1TB though


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 9, 2009)

I just got the WD 500GB Black, i'd tell you how it performs ... BUT I DON'T HAVE A COMPUTER!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

I have only ever half filled my drive, I'm only using 61GB now 

So I dont need 1TB, I dont need the space that Raid 0 wil give me, but I want to see what the performance is like. I want faster Win 7 boot! Its faster than Express gate SSD already!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 9, 2009)

Thats just greedy.. lol.

I'm going to use my 500GB Black for OS, Programs, Media. Then a Raid0 setup of 3 160/250GB Drives (7200RPM) for Games.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 9, 2009)

My 500GB Black will arrive after I buy a new monitor. The Maxtor can scream to be put out of its misery a little longer.


----------



## _jM (Apr 9, 2009)

Here ya go guys.. some tasty new pics of my new Dominators and my red CC's


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 9, 2009)

You painted the inside of your case red or is it just the lights?


----------



## _jM (Apr 9, 2009)

yea its red.. click the top link in my signature...


----------



## ldarthard (Apr 10, 2009)

*Can I Join - Plus A Question*

I have an ASUS P5Q
BIOS - 1306

Processor E5200

I have a question - I will admit that I am new to the INTEL game, so bare with me.
I recently upgraded from a ASUS P5GC - MX/1333 mobo which was running a E4500 Core 2 Duo CPU.
When I upgraded, I was blessed with a Intel E5200. My question is, which would be better in my ASUS P5Q, the E4500 Core 2 Duo or the E5200 Dual Core ?


----------



## DarkEgo (Apr 10, 2009)

E5200, hands down.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 10, 2009)

Depends how the E4500 OCs. On paper the Allendale architecture is better than the E5200s, which is based more on the old P4 architecture. E5x00 series also tend to have a low FSB threshold, whereas E4x00 series have a better one. I've not seen a E5x00 series above 360FSB to date, my old E4400 does 400FSB, your E4500 should be able to match that if not do better.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 10, 2009)

ldarthard said:


> I have an ASUS P5Q
> BIOS - 1306
> 
> Processor E5200
> ...



Added and welcome to TPU.

Though I have to agree with Ketxxx, the E4500 should in theory clock higher.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 10, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Depends how the E4500 OCs. On paper the Allendale architecture is better than the E5200s, which is based more on the old P4 architecture. E5x00 series also tend to have a low FSB threshold, whereas E4x00 series have a better one. I've not seen a E5x00 series above 360FSB to date, my old E4400 does 400FSB, your E4500 should be able to match that if not do better.



I can do 382x10.5


----------



## Inioch (Apr 11, 2009)

Does anyone else have the same behaviour with P5Q Pro?

I just can't seem to run my memories with 1:1 setting, it's just not stable.

Im running 2x1 GSkill 800 4-4-4-12 @ 960 4-5-5-15  5:6.
The memories are definately holding my oc's back, which would be greatly helped by running the memories at 1:1. At the moment I'm @ 3.8 400x9.5. I'm trying to hit 4.0 @ 421x9.5, which should be quite easy, but the memories just don't work at those settings.

I tried 421 with vCPU, vNB, vSB & vMem bumped, but no help there.
That lead me to question the 1:1 strap, is it just not working?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 11, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I can do 382x10.5



Still less than the E4x00 series 



Inioch said:


> Does anyone else have the same behaviour with P5Q Pro?
> 
> I just can't seem to run my memories with 1:1 setting, it's just not stable.
> 
> ...



Have you set your PL to 9?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 11, 2009)

Have you tried Ketxxx's latest mBIOS?


----------



## Inioch (Apr 11, 2009)

PL is automatically set to 10 at these speeds.
I'll have to try the latest bios. Tried few of the bios's between this and the newest, and they didn't help.
I'll be back with my tests.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 11, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Still less than the E4x00 series



*cries* My self esteem!


----------



## Inioch (Apr 11, 2009)

Things just keep getting weirder. Flashed the m2002 bios and set my normal settings.
Memory is set in bios @ 800 4-4-4-12 1:1, but it shows in every program as 5:6 5-5-5-15 @960?

Can this be, because I forgot to reset the bios to default values before flashing?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 11, 2009)

You can set a 800MHz divider, but remember once you start OCing your memory speed goes up with it. The board will automatically adjust timings as well if you leave them on auto.


----------



## Inioch (Apr 11, 2009)

I manually set in bios the memory divider to ddr2-800, fsb to 400 and timings to 4-4-4-12, that's how they show in bios. But still they show in windows as fsb 400, memory @ 480 eg. 5:6 and timings as 5-5-5-15.


----------



## ace80 (Apr 11, 2009)

Inioch said:


> I manually set in bios the memory divider to ddr2-800, fsb to 400 and timings to 4-4-4-12, that's how they show in bios. But still they show in windows as fsb 400, memory @ 480 eg. 5:6 and timings as 5-5-5-15.


Do you have your fsb strap set to auto or manually set to 333 or 400?
The 400 strap has an issue with some memory dividers and you'll actually find your memory running faster than set in bios.
This could explain the speed difference, as for the timings, well it shouldn't mess with those if you set them manually.


----------



## Inioch (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, somehow I got it working after several removals of battery and clrcmos jumper attempts. Now it's working again, but still no stable 1:1 over 400. Tried with way too high volts too.

421x9.5 @
1.29 cpu
1.40 nb
1.30 sb
2.20 mem

Still crashed at any kind of load.
Arent C0 Wolfs supposed to clock decently over 4g.
I mean, E0's require lot less volts and have more headroom, but 4g's on a C0 shouldn't be this big of a problem.
I guess I'll just have to get myself some new mem's.
I've been looking at these
50€ here, the cheapest decent 4gig set of 1000-1066 mems.



ace80 said:


> Do you have your fsb strap set to auto or manually set to 333 or 400?
> The 400 strap has an issue with some memory dividers and you'll actually find your memory running faster than set in bios.
> This could explain the speed difference, as for the timings, well it shouldn't mess with those if you set them manually.



It's set manually to 333.


----------



## ace80 (Apr 11, 2009)

Inioch said:


> Well, somehow I got it working after several removals of battery and clrcmos jumper attempts. Now it's working again, but still no stable 1:1 over 400. Tried with way too high volts too.
> 
> 421x9.5 @
> 1.29 cpu
> ...


1.29v vcore will never get you to 4Ghz. I have the same e8500 c0 and to achieve 4Ghz i need roughly 1.4v


----------



## Inioch (Apr 11, 2009)

ace80 said:


> 1.29v vcore will never get you to 4Ghz. I have the same e8500 c0 and to achieve 4Ghz i need roughly 1.4v



That's just nuts. This does 3.8 @ 1.26 bios (1.24 cpu-z).
Guess I'll just have to try some more. But that's tomorrow, have to go to work for the night.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 11, 2009)

core voltage isnt linear.

I need about 1.35v for 3.2 GHz, but 1.46v for 3.6 GHz


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 11, 2009)

Ditto. I can do 3.2GHz @ 1.27v or so, but 3.6GHz I need 1.43v. :/


----------



## Inioch (Apr 11, 2009)

How about the other voltage settings?
NB, SB, PLL, GTL ref, not that sure about those, since this is my first Intel rig ever.

Cheers guys for the help so far.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 11, 2009)

NB/SB: 1.3-1.4v
PLL: 1.6v
GTL ref: try all of them
FSB Term.: 1.3-1.4v


----------



## Inioch (Apr 11, 2009)

Guess I'll have to ghetto mount a 12cm cooler I have lying around for the NB/memory area, NB is at 50c on 1.2v. Not a good combo to try to oc alot and keep it quiet.

Thanks Ket!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 11, 2009)

A great way to cool the NB is pick up a 40mm fan, bend the end NB HS fins out a little, then mount the fan with the provided screws, job done! I done that exact thing and now my NB HS doesn't even get warm to the touch.


----------



## red268 (Apr 11, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I've not seen a E5x00 series above 360FSB to date



http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1228830&postcount=149

Just for interests sake ....
Massive voltage though!!


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 11, 2009)

That was in NO WAY a 24/7 OC but still pretty darn nice.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 11, 2009)

Hmm.. thats still a very low FSB vs. even the Allendales. Nice overall core clock though.


----------



## red268 (Apr 11, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> That was in NO WAY a 24/7 OC but still pretty darn nice.



No no no no!! Absolutly not!!



Ketxxx said:


> Hmm.. thats still a very low FSB vs. even the Allendales. Nice overall core clock though.



Yeah, true. Just thought you'd like to see it.


----------



## ace80 (Apr 11, 2009)

Just for you Inioch 







1.3v set in bios 1.288 idle & load in windows. 
Its stable enough to boot, superpi runs & surf web but thats about it.


----------



## Inioch (Apr 11, 2009)

Allright ace, I believe you 

Out of interest, what do you run your e8500 at?
Of course you have vc, but still curious.

Next week is going to be quite interesting, will have to pick up some fans for the mobo and start clocking like crazy


----------



## ace80 (Apr 11, 2009)

When i was on air i usually ran @ 3.6Ghz with a littlw bump to the stock voltage. Max air clocks around 4.5Ghz but it was extreme air cooling with extreme voltage, there are pics in various threads. I've only had my w/c setup for a few weeks so i dont really have a 24/7 setting yet. This rig is just for benching/gaming (which i havn't done alot of recently), my other rig is on more often for the telly.

I usually just go with a setting, play around, if its not stable increase volts, if it is stable increase the oc.
Atm i seem to spend more time in the bios screen than i do any other, i pretty much know it blind (which has come in handy once)


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 11, 2009)

Screw up your monitor did you?


----------



## ace80 (Apr 11, 2009)

Nah, blind flashing my 3870 
Tried a bios that didn't take to well


----------



## Kursah (Apr 11, 2009)

Just did a major cleaning of my rig, tore the MB out and decided I'd reseat the NB/Sb with some MX-2. I was going to use MX-2 on the mosfets, but the "silly putty" strips between them and the sinks appeard to be doing fine, and those sinks generally don't get much beyond warm. I was actually impressed, both the NB and SB had good amounts of TIM, the seating was good...took a little work to get the heatsink assy off the board. I'm only a few minutes into boot and folding, but so far the NB is running about 4C cooler, we'll see if it stays that way after an hour or two. Before the NB was loading around 42C and staying there as this rig folds generally 24/7.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 12, 2009)

A quick 530fsb shot and then a shot of something else......notice what RAM I'm using? CPU-Z needs an update I think.... 










*I KEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLL YOU MUSHKINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 12, 2009)

*points gun at aCid888* Gimme your mushkins, now!


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 12, 2009)

No can do my man, they are my prized benchstix. I picked them up off TPU in place of some Ballistix I was going to get but the guy sold because I was late paying....he let me have these for $5 more and let me tell you, worth every penny. (or is that cent...Americans lol) 

Though my FlexII's would keep you happy too, 1200mhz 5-5-5-15 @ 2.15v and that's not to be sneezed at for a 4GB kit.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 12, 2009)

I'll take em if your selling em  or we can trade if I have something you want, check the linky in my sig.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 12, 2009)

Can't sell them, my girlfriend would kill me as I promised her she could have them for her AMD rig (SysSpecs) and I don't feel like getting slapped silly and sleeping on my own.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 12, 2009)

Buy her some el crapo memory , its not like she will appreciate them like one of us would


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 12, 2009)

I got more RAM laying around then I need at the moment....OCZ Platinum in 800 and 1066mhz flavours, plenty of DDR RAM, my (her?) FlexII's and the Mushkins....I swap the Mushkins and FlexII's around; Mushkins to bench and the Flex's 24/7.

Vista Ultimate loves 4GB of DDR2 @ 1200mhz....but these sticks at huge and 4GB is all I have room for lol


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a crapload of RAM too, mostly 2GB kits tho


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 12, 2009)

I only have 1 4GB kit, rest are 2GB and the odd 1GB DDR kit.....i even have some PC133 somewhere in 256 form! 

Thats in England though, don't think I need it here.


----------



## _jM (Apr 12, 2009)

*New Hight FSB*

Here's the CPU-Z Validation for the Highest FSB  

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=545508

I'll get it higher as time rolls by..


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice clocks there J, I need to get myself busy and find my settings for 550 again....530 just doesnt seem to cut it anymore lol


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 12, 2009)

Doublepost for unrelated eyecandy!!


----------



## _jM (Apr 12, 2009)

Here's some eye-candy for ya... new shot of my Red CC's  and  my best WinPrime score 









Ill post a pic of my new Dominators... mmmm they look soo sexy.. ~


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm still having trouble with my multi going to 6, when ever I restart or the system crashes ( for any reason) it resets to x6.

Any ideas?

( even does it at stock settings!)

Oh _JM I found on my 900 if I have the fans at the top instead of at the bottom everything runs cooler, give it a try see if you get better results too.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 12, 2009)

^ Thats REALLY weird. Send a email to Asus, being sure to tell them C1E, EIST and speedstep are disabled, see what they say.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 12, 2009)

I have only ever had it reseting ti 6 when the system was unstable. Once I got it stable it didnt do it.

Only happened on early bioses tho.


----------



## Inioch (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh the joys of occasional working 
Now I can afford some new memory, I'm quite sure they are my biggest limit in oc atm.

I have to stick to my ~70€ budget, so which would you guys recommend.
Looking at these 2x2Gb >1000

G.Skill 1000
Mushkin Redline 1000
OCZ Platinum 1000
OCZ Reaper 1000 (bad availability)
G.Skill 1066
A-Data Vitesta EE 1066
OCZ Reaper 1066 (Really bad availability)
OCZ Platinum 1066
Corsair XMS2 TwinX 1066

Sorry for the Finnish links, but those two are where I buy, so have to go by their prices.

I've read some reviews, but do you have any personal favourites and why?
A lot of good has been said about the Reapers, but they are really hard to get around here.
Right now I'm thinking about the Mushkins...


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 12, 2009)

Mushkin or G.Skill's.

I would expect they will both do around 1150 - 1200mhz.

Some cash left over, get the OCZ ram cooler.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh, add this please. 







*Edit:* I just noticed all the CPU-z screenshots show the same info..idiot I am, one was meant to show RAM, other the board info and then the CPU info...fool!!!!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 12, 2009)

will update the FSB scores in a bit


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 12, 2009)

Good man.  

Trying for more.....


----------



## _jM (Apr 12, 2009)

*Some EyE Candy of my new lighting an d Dominators~*


----------



## _jM (Apr 12, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> will update the FSB scores in a bit


 Dont forget mine ~  505mhz  I have posted the CPU-z validation earlier


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 12, 2009)

Trying 580fsb makes me crash....will give it more effort later once I catch some sleep in a while.


----------



## _jM (Apr 12, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Oh _JM I found on my 900 if I have the fans at the top instead of at the bottom everything runs cooler, give it a try see if you get better results too.




What fans?~  Do you mean the ones in the front of the case, if so then mine are good to go as is,  the V8 I use.. pretty much doesnt need a fan.. my Q9550 @ 3.9Ghz idles @ 33-35c on all four cores and loads @ 47-52c, I keep the fans in the front where they sit because its my GTX 260 that needs most of that airflow along with the bottom fan aiding in cooling my PSU.. my PSU is fliped upside down for better cable management and I drilled 15 1/2inch holes in the bottom of the case under the PSU too~



aCid888* said:


> Trying 580fsb makes me crash....will give it more effort later once I catch some sleep in a while.



Try rising the volts higher than what ur using for the 570 and boot into windows at that setting and use SetFSB to raise the FSB in windows. Im sure it will reach 580 like that~


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 12, 2009)

Using SetFSB as it is.....without it I can't boot at 550 due to forgetting my settings and losing my OC Profiles like an idiot.

I will get there again.


----------



## ace80 (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice aCid888  i take you figured out your old settings. edit - just seen your last post
What are your voltages at, also are you on 333 or 400 strap?


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 12, 2009)

Auto strap...don't see a need to use others.....

I'll post volts later, I'm on the laptop at the moment laying down and don't feel like getting up to post volts.


----------



## ace80 (Apr 12, 2009)

Fair play man, i myself just got back from rock climbing, chilling to music.
I find the auto setting weird, because it'll let you pick a speed that might only appear on 200 or 266 strap, even when going over 500fsb and still boot.
I'm gonna give setfsb a try tonight. I can get into window upto 558fsb, then upto 600 it gets to the splash screen then reboots.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 12, 2009)

ace how could you? killing that system with 2 1800GTOs


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 13, 2009)

Screenshot for today.


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

I've Got a Asus P5Q-E Wifi-AP with a Q6600 Running at 3.2Ghz at 400fsb @ 8* multi @ 1.3840v and Ram @ 800mhz 4-4-4-15 @ 2.2v

and yer how do i join this ?


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 13, 2009)

Alex will add you when he updates the scores table.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

Play3r said:


> I've Got a Asus P5Q-E Wifi-AP with a Q6600 Running at 3.2Ghz at 400fsb @ 8* multi @ 1.3840v and Ram @ 800mhz 4-4-4-15 @ 2.2v
> 
> and yer how do i join this ?



You just did





aCid888* said:


> Alex will add you when he updates the scores table.



Highest FSB scores updated, lmk if I missed anybody.


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

Huh im confused but it seems to sound good so yay!


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 13, 2009)

Check the first page and see your name on the member list. 


I'll give it some 570x8 action later so I don't have 3.32GHz at the side of my high FSB run


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

Oh wicked so umm do i do anything since im a member or wat? kinda new to all this stuff..


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 13, 2009)

Play3r said:


> Oh wicked so umm do i do anything since im a member or wat? kinda new to all this stuff..



Just talk about stuff  Like how good P45's are at oc'ing.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

Basically cus we are all owners of Asus P45s we can help each other with problems, OCing, etc.


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

oh ok wicked... i miss my old p35  it was cool then got some noob x48 sigh gigabyte wat a bad company! but BACK TO SOME ASUS!!! I LOVE AMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! BEST BIOS EVER!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

P45 is soooo much better than the P35


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

yer probz but it was still cool.... i miss it....


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

Its gone quite


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

Cant expect that fast responses, lol. Its not the only thread on the forum


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 13, 2009)

And people are on Google looking at porn.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 13, 2009)

I upgraded from a P35 that was spluttering to this P45 and im damn impressed. The lower voltage at which I can overclock, the better board layout, everything.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

I has 10 more posts till 5,000


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 13, 2009)

Spammer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


I dont post enough to ever make it to 5000 posts lol


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 13, 2009)

You already have a custom title thingy though 

THE WORLD WILL END WITH THE CONFLICTION IN TITLES!!!!!!!


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

lol spam is ftw!
sif look on google for pr0n....
should already no the sites 
hmm


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 13, 2009)

I haven't been here long enough to deserve the number of posts I have.


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

YAY the signature thingy works now WOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 13, 2009)

Having nothing to do all day results in masses of posts.

I know, I post a lot (for me anyway) because I have nothing to do.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 13, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Having nothing to do all day results in masses of posts.
> 
> I know, I post a lot (for me anyway) because I have nothing to do.



When I left school in october I had about 1800 posts and I'd been here since Feb 08 now since october when I left school i've sat here for days posting


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a date with my pc for some more OC action....not happy with the leaderboard. :shadedshu


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

so ummm cheezle


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

Dont start posting for the sake of posting, club or not


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

im bored.....


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

Dont make me take further action, I have warned you once.


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

I just said i was bored? 
Sorry?


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2009)

It's called staying on topic.  It's rather necessary to keep forums organized.  Please do so!


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

Yes Sir


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

Would you like me to put your sig validation in the Highest FSB scores on the first page?


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

Hell yer that would be pretty leet!


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey Alex hows your dads PC running these days??

SLI 8800GTS' are fun, I'm sure 

And whats with the Gallente case, did it cost a lot or is the PC infact a Commodore?!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

Play3r said:


> Hell yer that would be pretty leet!



Consider it done

You ever tried for higher than 3.2 GHz 



aCid888* said:


> Hey Alex hows your dads PC running these days??
> 
> SLI 8800GTS' are fun, I'm sure
> 
> And whats with the Gallente case, did it cost a lot or is the PC infact a Commodore?!



He bought the commodore case on its own on a special EVE Online promo> Commodore now sell the cases and skins on their own to the public now however.

NVIDIA chipsets are so crap tho, I had to stick my E6600 in his PC to get it stable. Don't know why I'm complaining tho, it gave me a free upgrade to a Q6600!


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

Well i got it to 3.6ghz on my old p35 so yer could probly get it quite a bit higher... just havent really been bothered yet.. but i will one day


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

Sweet, let us know if you get any problems, its what the club is here for


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

lol i always managed to have problems... But yer everything is awesome atm ratios and all that are good so yer


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

At 400*8, all you need to worry about is CPU voltage to get it to 3.6 GHz.

Thats what I did, got it all nice and tight on 400 FSB and 8 multi, then found the lowest stable voltage for a 9 multi. Only one thing to fiddle with


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 13, 2009)

What design does your dad have from Commodore??

They have so many to chose from but the price of them is petty insane....what case is it anyway? I hope not some cheap OEM that just has some cool looking sticker on it.


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

mmmm but i like have my fsb and ram on 1:1 ratio


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

Play3r said:


> mmmm but i like have my fsb and ram on 1:1 ratio



You dont need to change the FSB that was my point 



aCid888* said:


> What design does your dad have from Commodore??
> 
> They have so many to chose from but the price of them is petty insane....what case is it anyway? I hope not some cheap OEM that just has some cool looking sticker on it.



It is the first EVE Online Gallente one, and unfortunately is is pretty much a cheap OEM case. Prob worth about £40. But it is the panels that make it cost what it does, they are painted like car body panels, and are fitted with thick Acoustic Insulation.

The fans are pretty cool (no pun intended) too, they have about 6 different colours controlled by switches on the front.

I wouldnt buy one tho, not enough airflow for my liking. My Dad only bought it cus he is a bit of an addict (understatement of the century) of EVE Online.


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

Im confused....

to Tired to think lol....


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

atm you have 400*8, so to get 3.6 GHz, all you need to do is do 400*9, FSB stays the same


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

righto........ :S lol..


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

hmm u ever got ur q66 to 4?


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 13, 2009)

Play3r said:


> hmm u ever got ur q66 to 4?



I got 3.99ghz on mine.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 13, 2009)

Alex's 5000th post is gonna be helpful!


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

wat u couldnt get it to 4?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 13, 2009)

I can achieve 4.15 on mine, using 1.6V.


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

pretty crazy voltage tho?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 13, 2009)

Not really 

Its not a 24/7 voltage, but for benching why not?


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 13, 2009)

Play3r said:


> pretty crazy voltage tho?



Not that crazy when your drunk. I was going for 1.7 to get that 4ghz.


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

Thought Intels recommended max was 1.55?


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 13, 2009)

Play3r said:


> Thought Intels recommended max was 1.55?



Who cares what they say  Its not overclocking if you've not either voided a warrenty or ignored safety rules


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

hahaha nice


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 13, 2009)

I think I voided my warrenty with this one...


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 13, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> I think I voided my warrenty with this one...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090413/550fsb 3.jpg



Stable yes ?


----------



## pabloc74 (Apr 13, 2009)

please add me to the highest scores!


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 13, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Stable yes ?



Nowhere near. 

Just seeing what this chip can do...I'm very happy with it, as you can imagine. 


Max stable 24/7 with volts I wouldnt mind using is 4.5GHz @ 1.41v.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 13, 2009)

You're almost in the 5ghz club acid! Damn, you guys are all making me want to order a TRUE or a xigmatek s1283 and learn how to OC. It seems I've got a good board for doing it, damn, my bank account already hurts for paying for my netbook.


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> I think I voided my warrenty with this one...
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090413/550fsb 3.jpg




AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA gg warrenty

Hmm ok i did a bit im @ 3.83 @1.55v


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm sure it has more in it.....getting it to 5GHz will take more effort and I'm not sure I want to try; after all, this is my main rig that I roll noobs on every night while playing CoD4 so I don't want to kill it....yet!


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 13, 2009)

Play3r said:


> Hmm ok i did a bit im @ 3.83 @1.55v



Thats what my voltage is for 3.8ghz. I think you could push it to 4ghz. I think mine could but I couldn't be arsed tweaking GLT voltages etc.


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

GLT voltage?

Come on acid we wanna see it


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 13, 2009)

Play3r said:


> GLT voltage?
> 
> Come on acid we wanna see it



idk what it is either its in the voltage options and I have no idea what to do with them so I leave them on auto.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 13, 2009)

When I've got the money to replace it when I kill it then I'll push for more.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 13, 2009)

Don't push the guy to a point that may kill his CPU, hell he'll probably suicide run it if/ when he moves up to some higher end hardware (aka i7 or something similar).


----------



## erocker (Apr 13, 2009)

It's called GTL Refference voltage.  More is explained *here*.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 13, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> When I've got the money to replace it when I kill it then I'll push for more.



If I think I might kill mine before selling it. I've never killed a cpu except my old sempron, well technically I never killed it a bus drove over it.


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> idk what it is either its in the voltage options and I have no idea what to do with them so I leave them on auto.



haha one of my mates has a rampage extreme and it has so many voltage options its like WTF!!!



aCid888* said:


> When I've got the money to replace it when I kill it then I'll push for more.



WELL GETS SOME MONEY NOW!!!\

win some lotto!!!


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 13, 2009)

Play3r said:


> haha one of my mates has a rampage extreme and it has so many voltage options its like WTF!!!



I know even this Deluxe has options like clock skew and shit that makes my brain melt.


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

mmmm cant they just tell u wat it does in plan english!


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 13, 2009)

Play3r said:


> mmmm cant they just tell u wat it does in plan english!



That is as plain as it gets


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 13, 2009)

My P45 DFI DK has far more (understatement) options in the BIOS than this Asus and I'm sure I could push more out this chip at less volts with that board.


Oh if it only worked right.....  :shadedshu


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

mmmm maybe they just do it to make it harder for people to overclock so then not as many ppl do :S so then u go buy the like higher version of it


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 13, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> My P45 DFI DK has far more (understatement) options in the BIOS than this Asus and I'm sure I could push more out this chip at less volts with that board.
> 
> 
> Oh if it only worked right.....  :shadedshu



is yours the T2RS ? I've got that and they make up names for the options because they are bored. Plus my Q didn't like it much couldnt get 3ghz on it


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

hmm imma go see if i can push this thing any higher cuz it think its just my ram holding me back well its timings anyways

ill be back... hopefully...

maybe something will blow up


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 13, 2009)

Yep, T2RS.....all its done is throw up 88's on the LCD POST screen....biggest letdown in my board history.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 13, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Yep, T2RS.....all its done is throw up 88's on the LCD POST screen....biggest letdown in my board history.



Looks nice though


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 13, 2009)

Looking nice and working are two different things.....I like my stuff to work so I replaced that POS DFI with this Pro that I was originally going to get but the DFI was $10 more so I got sucked into it.


Either way, I'm happy I have my Pro now...and still have my DFI that needs a RMA....I'll get round to it some day.


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

Lol I Corrupted My Bios!!!!


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 13, 2009)

Play3r said:


> Lol I Corrupted My Bios!!!!



That happens alot.


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

hmm first time its happened to me...

had a gigabyte... its bios froze beat that~!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

Play3r said:


> hmm u ever got ur q66 to 4?



Got mine to boot at 4 GHz, havent got into Windows yet



crazy pyro said:


> Alex's 5000th post is gonna be helpful!



Not sure if Club add to your post count will find out in a sec. (EDIT: Nope)



Play3r said:


> Thought Intels recommended max was 1.55?



On Intels site the max for a SLACR Q6600 G0 is 1.5v, not sure the max for 65nm in general



pabloc74 said:


> please add me to the highest scores!



Can you link to your post you first posted the CPU-Z validation in plz



erocker said:


> It's called GTL Refference voltage.  More is explained *here*.



Get your dirty X48 board outta here  J/K Great to have some help on all the crazy options on these boards.


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

Alex will u add my new score thing to the board? or not so much?


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 13, 2009)

erocker said:


> It's called GTL Refference voltage.  More is explained *here*.



Cheers I never noticed your post


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

Play3r said:


> Alex will u add my new score thing to the board? or not so much?



Will do later. Busy right now


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

TY 

how come my posts dont change?


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 13, 2009)

Play3r said:


> TY
> 
> how come my posts dont change?



Posts in this section of the forum dont count.


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

SIF y is that?


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 13, 2009)

Who knows, its not like its spam.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 13, 2009)

Play3r said:


> SIF y is that?



IDK post count isnt really important anyway.


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

yer doesnt make sense... hmm yer not important when u already have 3.5k  >_< i want some stars


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 13, 2009)

> Man, can't you see how much a post count means? It means everyone will automatically trust you on the trading board regardless of how irrelevant your posts are, it also lets you become a forum elitist that has a more valuable opinion than those with lower postcounts.. right?



To quote another forum.


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

lol
sounds pretty much right lol


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 13, 2009)

Play3r said:


> lol
> sounds pretty much right lol



I treat everyone equally on tpu I don't even look at their stars anymore.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 13, 2009)

Same here except for the avatarless ones unless I've seen them giving decent advice before.


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

m avatarless


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 13, 2009)

Play3r said:


> m avatarless



Puny user bow before me  jk why not grab one it makes you easy to spot.


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

mmm im to lazy maybe everyone will no me because i dont have one :O!


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah, I recognise people by their avvies, 99% of people without avatars I bundle into 1 group, except for Malware and a couple of others.


----------



## Play3r (Apr 13, 2009)

couple others BEING PLAYER~


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 13, 2009)

Yeah, pretty much I need to read 2 or 3 useful posts from someone before I'll listen to them.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 13, 2009)

Is it bad that I can identify quite a few members via their avatars? haha. Like at the minute, mussels is a mushroom, alex's is his xbox player thing and CP's is a chicken burger


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

kyle is a bear!

I recognise everyone by avatars. Really screws with you when someone changes it. Thats why I only changed the background on mine this time.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 13, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> kyle is a bear!
> 
> I recognise everyone by avatars. Really screws with you when someone changes it. Thats why I only changed the background on mine this time.



haha 

Someones blitzed past 5000! nice one mate


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 13, 2009)

I know what my custom title will be


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 13, 2009)

what? Mines gonna be silence freak or something haha.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I know what my custom title will be



One of these?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dr_Pepper#Dr_Pepper_slogans

How did we get so far off talking about Asus P45s 

I can see why posts in this section dont count, lol.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 13, 2009)

haha, so its harmless 

Doing some FSB tests now. sat on a 450fsb.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 13, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> One of these?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dr_Pepper#Dr_Pepper_slogans
> 
> ...



Indeed it is but there are a few  I think some would be too big though 

Just What The Dr Ordered
DrPepper, so misunderstood
Solves All Your Problems
what's the worst that could happen
Dr Pepper makes the world go round
The Dr knows the right touch
Trust me, I'm a Doctor


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 13, 2009)

I vote for "Trust me, im a Doctor" haha.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 13, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> I vote for "Trust me, im a Doctor" haha.



I like that one too


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

"what's the worst that could happen" thats the only one I ever remember seeing adverts for.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 13, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> To quote another forum.



I have the highest post count on 2 forums, and have been in the top 10 posters on several others.

My E-Penis must be freaken huge!


erm.. anyway about Asus P45's.....


----------



## _jM (Apr 13, 2009)

OK here's a 4ghz guide I found for the Maximus II Formula. Its still a P45 chipset, so Im pretty sure you guys could still use this for a bit of a reference guide.  Ejoy!


```
Processor	QX9770-4.20Ghz	Q9650-4.40Ghz	Q9650-4.10Ghz	Q9550-4.0Ghz	Q9450-4.0Ghz	Q6600-3.6Ghz	E8600-4.26Ghz	E8400-4.00Ghz
Ai Overclock Tuner	Manual	Manual	Manual	Manual	Manual	Manual	Manual	Manual
OC From CPU Level Up	Auto	Manual	Manual	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto
Ratio CMOS Setting	9	9	9	8	8	9	8	9
FSB Frequency	  467	  490	  455	  500	  500	  400	  533	  445
CPU Clock Skew 	Normal	200	Normal	Normal	Auto	Auto	Auto	Normal
NB Clock Skew	Normal	100	Normal	Normal	Auto 	Auto	Auto	Auto
FSB Strap to North Bridge	333	333	400	Auto	Auto	Auto	333	266
DRAM Frequency 	DDR2-1122MHz	DDR2-980Mhz	DDR2-910Mhz	DDR2-1000Mhz	Auto	DDR2-1150Mhz	DDR2-1068Mhz	DDR2-1116Mhz
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A1	Advance 300ps	Auto	Advance 300ps	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel A2 	Advance 300ps	Auto	Advance 300ps	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B1	Advance 300ps	Auto	Advance 300ps	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto
DRAM CLK Skew on Channel B2	Advance 300ps	Auto	Advance 300ps	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto
DRAM Timing Control	Manual	Auto	Manual	Manual	Auto	Manual	Manual	Manual
CAS# Latency	5 DRAM Clocks	5	5	5	Auto	4	5	5
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay	5 DRAM Clocks	5	5	5	Auto	4	5	5
DRAM RAS# Precharge	5 DRAM Clocks	5	5	5	Auto	4	5	5
DRAM RAS# Activate to Precharge	15 DRAM Clocks	15	15	15	Auto	13	15	12
RAS# to RAS# Delay	Auto	Auto	5	3	Auto	Auto	Auto	3
Row Refresh Recycle Time	55 DRAM Clocks	Auto	55	Auto	55	Auto	Auto	25
Write Recovery Time	Auto	Auto	6	6	Auto	Auto	Auto	6
Read to Precharge Time	Auto	Auto	3	3	Auto	Auto	Auto	3
Read to Write Delay (S/D)	Auto	Auto	8	8	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto
Write to Read Delay (S)	Auto	Auto	3	3	Auto	Auto	Auto	 
Write to Read Delay (D)	Auto	Auto	5	5	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto
Read to Read Delay (S)	Auto	Auto	4	4	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto
Read to Read Delay (D)	Auto	Auto	6	6	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto
Write to Write Delay (S)	Auto	Auto	4	4	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto
Write to Write Delay (D)	Auto	Auto	6	6	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto
Write to PRE Delay	Auto	Auto	14	14	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto
Read to PRE Delay	Auto	Auto	5	5	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto
PRE to PRE Delay:	Auto	Auto	1	1	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto
All PRE to ACT Delay	Auto	Auto	6	5	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto
All PRE to REF Delay	Auto	Auto	6	5	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto
DRAM Static Read Control	Enabled	Enabled	Enabled	Enabled	Auto	Auto	Enabled	Disabled
DRAM Read Training	Auto	Auto	Disable	Auto	Auto	Auto	Enabled	Disabled
MEM. OC Charger	Auto	Auto	Enabled	Enabled	Auto	Auto	Auto	Enabled
Ai Clock Twister	Moderate	Auto	Moderate	Stronger	Auto	Auto	Moderate	Moderate
Ai Transaction Booster	Manual	Auto	Manual	Manual	Auto	Auto	Manual	Manual
Common Performance Level	8	Auto	11	8	Auto	Auto	10	8
Pull-in of CHA PH1	Disabled	Disabled	Disabled	Disabled	Auto	Auto	N/A	Disabled
Pull-in of CHA PH2	Disabled	Disabled	Disabled	Disabled	Auto	Auto	N/A	Disabled
Pull-in of CHA PH3	Disabled	Disabled	Disabled	Disabled	Auto	Auto	N/A	Disabled
Pull-in of CHB PH1	Disabled	Disabled	Disabled	Disabled	Auto	Auto	N/A	Disabled
Pull-in of CHB PH2	Disabled	Disabled	Disabled	Disabled	Auto	Auto	N/A	Disabled
Pull-in of CHB PH3	Disabled	Disabled	Disabled	Disabled	Auto	Auto	N/A	Disabled
PCIE Frequency	101	100	101	100	100	100	101	100
CPU Voltage	1.41875	1.4000	1.33750 	1.375 to start at	1.375	1.35	1.325	1.34375
CPU PLL Voltage	1.50	1.50	1.57950	1.55	1.63250	1.553	1.50000	1.5000
FSB Termination Voltage	1.35175	1.49	1.33850	1.33850	1.37825	1.1265	1.16300	1.16
DRAM Voltage	2.15775	2.10	2.0120	2.12	2.10475	2.10	2.20	2.10
North Bridge Voltage 	1.39150	1.45	1.29875	1.39150	1.51075	1.1265	1.32	1.27
South Bridge 1.5 Voltage	1.50	1.50	1.50000	1.5	1.55300	1.50	1.52000	1.5000
South Bridge 1.1 Voltage:	1.10	1.10	1.11325	1.11325	1.15300	1.12	1.1325	1.11325
CPU GTL Reference (0):	Auto	Auto	+40mv	+20mv	+20mv	+10mv	Auto	+30mv
CPU GTL Reference (1)	-40mv	-55mv	Auto	+20mv	+20mv	+40mv	-35mv	-10mv
CPU GTL Reference (2)	Auto	Auto	+40mv	+20mv	Auto	+10mv	Auto	+30mv
CPU GTL Reference (3)	-40mv	-55mv	Auto	+20mv	Auto	+40mv	-35mv	-10mv
NB GTL Reference	Auto	+60mv	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto	 	Auto
DDR2 ChA Reference Voltage 	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto
DDR2 ChB Reference Voltage	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto
North Bridge DDR Reference	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto	Auto
Ratio CMOS Setting	9	9	9	8	8	9	8	8
C1E Support:	Disabled	Disabled	Enabled	N/A	N/A	Disabled	N/A	N/A
Max CPUID Value Limit	Disabled	Disabled	Enabled	N/A	N/A	Disabled	N/A	N/A
Intel Virtualization Tech	Disabled	Disabled	Enabled	N/A	N/A	Disabled	N/A	N/A
CPU TM Function	Disabled	Disabled	Enabled	N/A	N/A	Disabled	N/A	N/A
Execute Disable Bit	Disabled	Disabled	Enabled	N/A	N/A	Disabled	N/A	N/A
Load-Line Calibration	Enabled	Enabled	Enabled	Enabled	Enabled	Enabled	Enabled	Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum 	Disabled	Disabled	Enabled	Disabled	Disabled	Disabled	Disabled	Disabled
PCIE Spread Spectrum	Disabled	Disabled	Enabled	Disabled	Disabled	Disabled	Disabled	Disabled
```


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow, that's pretty handy, if only they done that for all motherboards and processors!

Maybe TPU should have a submission form for bios settings, so people can just put in their mobo and CPU and if someone has submitted the info they can find it and do the same on their own board...


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice guide _jM

Though I cant even do 3.2 GHz on 1.34375 

I wish I new what all the options did, dont have the time to constantly de - f*ck it when I make a mistake.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

_jM said:


> OK here's a 4ghz guide I found for the Maximus II Formula. Its still a P45 chipset, so Im pretty sure you guys could still use this for a bit of a reference guide.  Ejoy!
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Mind if I add this to the useful links section?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 13, 2009)

Ooo, i've seen that guide before. E8600's on .

I'm gunna try at some clocking tomorrow, i want to change my loop around abit to see if i can improve temps.

Gunna have afew pictures for you lot tomorrow


----------



## _jM (Apr 13, 2009)

remember that is for the Maximus II Formula.. just use it as a "starting point" the only real difference in the MIIF and lets say my old P5Q Pro.. is the bios options.. still the same chip and same capabilities 



alexp999 said:


> Mind if I add this to the useful links section?



Be my guest  I posted it for everyone to use.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 13, 2009)

_jM said:


> remember that is for the Maximus II Formula.. just use it as a "starting point" the only real difference in the MIIF and lets say my old P5Q Pro.. is the bios options.. still the same chip and same capabilities
> 
> 
> 
> Be my guest  I posted it for everyone to use.



Added. 

Only board difference is 8 phase power on everything below the Deluxe.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 14, 2009)

And obvious sexy-ness


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

Depends on your preference, you could say the Maximus is all dolled up and the Pro is skantily clad


----------



## _jM (Apr 14, 2009)

Here's my new 24/7 OC @ 7hrs Prime95 stable.. man Im lovin those volts


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 14, 2009)

Well, _jM and i have a sexy 'Republic of Gamers' image lit up, Cool (normal, high, crazy) leds and funky Start and restart buttons. 

Not too keen on the dull white DIMMs though... And wanted more than the plain Asus Red Sata cables. I use Akasa UV ones though.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice, only another 100 MHz to go! 

I has bee themed dimm slots and sexy copper cooling that is probably BS


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 14, 2009)

lol, same ere. My NB seems to be getting quite warm again, 50c... may have to re-re-seat or water cool it. 

I tell you what, my board will pleasure peoples thoughts once its UV lit


----------



## _jM (Apr 14, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Depends on your preference, you could say the Maximus is all dolled up and the Pro is skantily clad



Soo true!



MoonPig said:


> Well, _jM and i have a sexy 'Republic of Gamers' image lit up, Cool (normal, high, crazy) leds and funky Start and restart buttons.
> 
> Not too keen on the dull white DIMMs though... And wanted more than the plain Asus Red Sata cables. I use Akasa UV ones though.



Yea, we get the "cool" stuff! but with less cash in our pockets! I usually dnt like the red sata's but with my Red&Black 900.. they work out real nice!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

My NB temps is 32*C right now, with all my case fans off except to slow ones to stop CPU overheating.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

you turn your fans off some times?


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 14, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> you turn your fans off some times?



I turn mine off when I'm sleeping.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

I never have tbh, all mind are molex and tucked away anyway so would be a pain to turn them off.

They dont bother me anyway, purposely go for slower fans.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> you turn your fans off some times?





DrPepper said:


> I turn mine off when I'm sleeping.



Exactly.

Thats why I have setup those switches in the WC holes of my case.

One for Cathodes the other for fans.

When I'm downloading overnight, the PC is way too noisy and bright for me to sleep, so I flick the two switches and it becomes deadly quiet and black. Just two silent 120mms, one front and back stopping the CPu overheating.

First time I left it on overnight, I turned all but CPU and GPU fan off. Bad idea! CPU reached 50*C idle with power saving features on.

It had created a massive pocket of trapped heat in the case, should have felt the air coming out as i turned the fans back on!


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 14, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> I never have tbh, all mind are molex and tucked away anyway so would be a pain to turn them off.
> 
> They dont bother me anyway, purposely go for slower fans.



Usually I just downclock the cpu and unplug all the molex cable connected to the psu.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

well, im running @ 1.2V, so down volting / clocking isnt really needed  (That said, I did have a downloading profile saved on my Premium, 1.2Ghz @ 1v, ran it a few times)

Alex, how do you flick a single switch to turn a number of fans off? some crazy wiring or a fan controller?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

I modded some cabling so that the switch basically turns off the 12v line. And I have all the fans I want to turn off connected up to that loop.

Can make a quick guide on how to do it if your interested, but you will need a spare cathode power cable. (the one that goes between the PSU connector and transformer)


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I modded some cabling so that the switch basically turns off the 12v line. And I have all the fans I want to turn off connected up to that loop.
> 
> Can make a quick guide on how to do it if your interested, but you will need a spare cathode power cable. (the one that goes between the PSU connector and transformer)



If you could that would be spot on matey - also a link to this cable?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> If you could that would be spot on matey - also a link to this cable?



Dunno about a link, they come with the cathode kits. Will check ebay quickly

I have a feeling I have a spare, lol.

If I do, I will do the guide with it, then I can post to you if you cant get the cables separatly


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Dunno about a link, they come with the cathode kits. Will check ebay quickly
> 
> I have a feeling I have a spare, lol.
> 
> If I do, I will do the guide with it, then I can post to you if you cant get the cables separatly



awesome, thanks man 

Your just begging for some CF vinyl arent you 

We need to talk about this HR-03 situation tomorrow too, im setting an alarm, yes an ALARM on my holidays so I can go to the bank, the post office, then 45 minutes on another bus for some KFC


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> awesome, thanks man
> 
> Your just begging for some CF vinyl arent you
> 
> We need to talk about this HR-03 situation tomorrow too, im setting an alarm, yes an ALARM on my holidays so I can go to the bank, the post office, then 45 minutes on another bus for some KFC



lol, your as bad as my mate at uni, he is always, I'm doing this this and this, and then KFC 

I like KFC but I just dont get it, lol.

I'll prob be on TPU/MSN from about 9 - 10 am.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

I havent had KFC in almost 2 months, I think I deserve a fully loaded box meal 

An hour and a half the travel may be, but my god, it will be worth it . . . might have an avalanch too . . . gosh im hungry. lol.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 14, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> I havent had KFC in almost 2 months, I think I deserve a fully loaded box meal
> 
> An hour and a half the travel may be, but my god, it will be worth it . . . might have an avalanch too . . . gosh im hungry. lol.



me nd my friend alan went there and got a 12 piece bucket  nom nom nom.


----------



## _jM (Apr 14, 2009)

Never..Ever..Ever skimp out on foodz.. personally... Im a Popeye's kinda guy.. man I love thier RedBeans n Rice mmm nom nom nom


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> me nd my friend alan went there and got a 12 piece bucket  nom nom nom.



haha - a friend took 3 of us out to KFC just before christmas - I got my fully loaded, a mate got a twister, Gaz got a boneless banquet - my mate Kurt walks out with a freaking bargain bucket


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 14, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> haha - a friend took 3 of us out to KFC just before christmas - I got my fully loaded, a mate got a twister, Gaz got a boneless banquet - my mate Kurt walks out with a freaking bargain bucket



Boneless banquet is the shit  I'd go there for lunch every day if I had a car and monies.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Boneless banquet is the shit  I'd go there for lunch every day if I had a car and monies.



haha, I havent tried the boneless, might go for one tomorrow instead of my regular.

Im getting a fuCkz0rd scooter soon  oh yeah. 

Ill pass my driving test then wait a year before I get a car - getting insuarance quotes of £2k+, cant afford that when a 50cc ped will cost me £600 for the bike + a years insuarance.

How hardcore am I? travelling to college on a bloody scooter


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

Car Insurance doesnt drop till you get to 21 

Thats why I passed my test then havent driven since I was 18.

Insurance companies never ask how much you have driven, so for my 21st I will be able to buy a car and tell the insurance company I am over 21 and have had my license for more than 3 years! 

Anyway, Asus P45s, soo....


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 14, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> haha, I havent tried the boneless, might go for one tomorrow instead of my regular.
> 
> Im getting a fuCkz0rd scooter soon  oh yeah.
> 
> ...



I'm scared of scooters http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4puojV5bh0E


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 14, 2009)

When I go to KFC, I buy a boneless bucket for myself.
I love me some chickens!

Anyway, I can see why posts here don't go towards post count, the clubs veer of topic so much !

Anyway....

On topic....... Help me over clock some more? Feel free to say no and talk about KFC I don't mind


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

Please dont say thats true alex, im gutted about being screwed over at seventeen, never mind right the way up to 21 

And that video is a warning as to why you should drive safely 

P45's eh . . . Failed to boot @ 500FSB, cant be bothered to tinker any more tonight. Im off to bed, 8am start for some fried chickens 

Night lads.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm still getting quotes of £2000 on cheap piles of junk at 20 

Damn boy racers.

Anyway, I want to try to at least get a CPU-Z validation of 4 GHz at some point, I expect you guys to help me! (I get the feeling I'm going to need about 1.6v  )


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 14, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I'm still getting quotes of £2000 on cheap piles of junk at 20
> 
> Damn boy racers.
> 
> Anyway, I want to try to at least get a CPU-Z validation of 4 GHz at some point, I expect you guys to help me! (I get the feeling I'm going to need about 1.6v  )



try 1.65  have a jack daniels before trying it for confidence.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 14, 2009)

I had to go 1.61 to get 4 ghz on my E5200! D:

If you have the cooling it should be fine, all the modern CPU's have over volt protection ( 1.61 is the maximum mine will take for instance)


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> try 1.65  have a jack daniels before trying it for confidence.



I might have even tried that last time cant remember.

I know I took it up to the point the voltage turns yellow.


----------



## _jM (Apr 14, 2009)

lol... what does it mean when the numbers turn red in the bios?


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 14, 2009)

Its all just pretty colours!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

Supposedly

Green means "safe" voltages

Yellow means "getting dangerous" voltages

Red means "you are very likely to fry something" voltages

I mean this board has over voltage protection, you can adjust jumpers to take voltages even higher!


----------



## Play3r (Apr 14, 2009)

hey alex is there any guides for my mobo?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

What sort of guides? OCing guides?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

Dont be such a woman, just jack it up to around 1.62, youll be fine


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 14, 2009)

1.6v :O - My E8600 is at 1.04 lol, 3.33GHz.

I think i can do 4GHz on 1.22


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> 1.6v :O - My E8600 is at 1.04 lol, 3.33GHz.
> 
> I think i can do 4GHz on 1.22



Yeah buts that 45nm so its not the same.



kyle2020 said:


> Dont be such a woman, just jack it up to around 1.62, youll be fine



Its all the other voltages I dont know what to do with to get 444 FSB


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

me, 1.58V for 4.15Ghz here, might for for even higher . . . 

These 65nm monsters need some rough love from time to time 

And thanks for saying that alex, these fly boys with their dualies dont understand 

*edit*

Put it this way alex, besides Vcore, ram voltage and multi, fsb and ram speed I leave everything else on auto, and it does a cracking job of sorting itself out.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

Apparently these Q6600 are very robust chips.

Its easier to fry 45nm than 65nm too 

EDIT:

For your edit 

I'll give it another go, probably wont like it tho


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 14, 2009)

I might get a Quad soon, See if someone wants to swap my E8600 for a Q9**0. The E8600 still retails at £250 in the UK, and the equivalent Quad is the Q9550.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

OMFG I'm typing with at 4 GHz, looky looky! 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=546466


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

not quite! 

try 445 FSB!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 14, 2009)

thats not 4GHz! and what voltages?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

Close enough, I got a BSOD right after posting it, lol.

Anymore voltage and I get CPU overvolatge error on post.

That was at 1.6v LLC


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

Dare I try a higher voltage and ignore the error? I dont want to fry my CPU, but a 3dmark run would be nice.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

mate, ive seen people putting nearly 2v into cpu's, as long as its for a short period it will be fine


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

On an air cooler?

I dont know what to do 

What is the max safe volts specified by intel? 1.65v?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

just do it! dont think about it, I didnt, got a stable run at 4Ghz, and its by no means a 24/7 clock.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah but you can probably do 4 GHz on 1v


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

lowest I can get is 1.58V 
*edit*

What the hell?!?! I just heard a tonne of like grinding noise from my pc, panicked, ripped the side panel off like lighting and one of my sharkoons fans fins has snapped off!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> lowest I can get is 1.58V
> *edit*
> 
> What the hell?!?! I just heard a tonne of like grinding noise from my pc, panicked, ripped the side panel off like lighting and one of my sharkoons fans fins has snapped off!



Which fan?

Do you want me to contact Scan and see if I can get them to send a replacement?

Need more info so I can start an RMA, what exactly has it done?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

just one of the 4, it was suspended in the front of my case by cable ties, no contact with anything, it seems to have just sharded off and the ret of the fan got into an amazing speed wobble and chewed on the broken fin for like 4 seconds.

Must have been a week contact on the fin?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

So just a fin has broken off?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> So just a fin has broken off?



yeah - but the sound it made almost sounded like a blender haha.

It wont work anymore, its too unstable


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 14, 2009)

yea, a fin broke off one of my 92mm fans awhile back, when you plug them in after, they just shake around all over. If you can get it replaced, do it.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll contact scan now and see if I can get a replacement


----------



## Play3r (Apr 14, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> What sort of guides? OCing guides?



yes overclocking guides for my mobo

p5q-e wifi

oh yer i got to ummm 3.9ghz on 1.59350v tooo 

3905.84 MHz (433.98 * 9)

can u update me plz


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

will do going, to try and get to 4 GHz again myself first.

1.62v it is


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 14, 2009)

Good morning p45'ers.


----------



## Play3r (Apr 14, 2009)

hmm its night where i am lol


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

I am such a noob! 

But here are the results, will explain more on my noobness shortly


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 14, 2009)

You can go to the 4ghz club alex  and congrats now I need to get myself in there.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

You beat me! 

What did you have your GTX running at? Im gutted now  lol.


----------



## Play3r (Apr 14, 2009)

i want 4ghz


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> You beat me!
> 
> What did you have your GTX running at? Im gutted now  lol.



Beat you at what?

GTX 260 was at:

756 Core - 1512 Shaders - 1224 Memory


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

Just an update, on my noobishness. Seems I'm not such a noob after all 

As I was increasing CPU voltage I realised all the power saving features were still on 

So I turned em off, but it must have been coincidence that it was bench stable on the same boot.

I then tried lower voltages which worked once then not again.

Bit confusing, lol. I know 4 GHz can be a bit touch and go, especially with this much voltage.

I might try and change a few settings and see if I can get lower core voltage at 3.6 gHz, as thats what I'm back to now.

Never realised how CPU dependant 3dMark 06 is. It got a massive boost, and was still using 100% on Core 0


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Just an update, on my noobishness. Seems I'm not such a noob after all
> 
> As I was increasing CPU voltage I realised all the power saving features were still on
> 
> ...



You beat my '06 score


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

Really 

How 

I thought your card clocks faster than mine. Is 18904 a good 06 score then? (I have no idea  lol)


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

Im at 18,666 with a higher GPU overclock than yours . . . im confused lol.


----------



## DarkEgo (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah, 18904 is a good score. I only get ~20,000.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

yay, I'm special!

What was your card set on kyle on your 18666 run?


----------



## Play3r (Apr 14, 2009)

I havent run 06 for ages..


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

I have the fastest Q6600 in the club atm, go me! 

I always have 3dm06 installed, better at seeing OC improvement, I think vantage is limited to the architecture of the hardware to some extent


----------



## Play3r (Apr 14, 2009)

MY q66 WILL BE FASTER!


----------



## afw (Apr 14, 2009)

Can I Join

ASUS MAXIMUS II FORMULA


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

Welcome to the club afw. Any chance you could fill out your system specs with the link below, so we can see the rest of your system? And make sure the Drop Down to show system specs is on yes 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/profile.php?do=specs


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

Using alex's GPU setting:







OH MY GOD A FEW TWEAKS AND I CAN SMASH 19K!!! A SINGLE FUDGING POINT OFF!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

Whats different to your run of 18666?

EDIT:

And you have a higher score cus of the 181.71 drivers. They might yield a higher 3dmark score, but they are crap in every other respect


----------



## afw (Apr 14, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Welcome to the club afw. Any chance you could fill out your system specs with the link below, so we can see the rest of your system? And make sure the Drop Down to show system specs is on yes
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/profile.php?do=specs



done


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

Difference between the 18,666 run and this one was just GPU clocks.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Difference between the 18,666 run and this one was just GPU clocks.



Same driver?

Wierd, that it does better at lower clocks 

Unless the higher clocks werent completely stable


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Same driver?
> 
> Wierd, that it does better at lower clocks
> 
> Unless the higher clocks werent completely stable



hmm . . .






Thats my 18,666 run.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice score Kyle.

Right guys and gals, i finally got my Loop in a way where it actually cools well. 

Currently i'm 3.50GHz (350x10) and 1.112v. Stressed, it never went above 37c.

Alex, i'm thinking about a GTX2** with an 8800GT for Physx, can you link me to your results? And can your PSU support it well?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

PSU was fine, but I'm actually selling the 9600GT, its a complete waste of time. GTX260 is more than powerful enough to do both.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 14, 2009)

oh, i may just got crossfire then


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh moon, the diamondback is on its way


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 14, 2009)

ah, cool. Thanks alot.

Alex, did you send the Cathodes?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

They are going tomorrow morning, wasnt able to get to PO today


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 14, 2009)

ah, ok. Thanks


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 14, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Same driver?
> 
> Wierd, that it does better at lower clocks
> 
> Unless the higher clocks werent completely stable



When 260's are cooler they get higher scores so that could be why.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> When 260's are cooler they get higher scores so that could be why.



Is that true or just speculation?

My GTX 260 always runs under 70*C, about 65*C on Vantage.

It will be interesting to see the results when Kyle gets the HR-03-GTX


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 14, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Is that true or just speculation?
> 
> My GTX 260 always runs under 70*C, about 65*C on Vantage.
> 
> It will be interesting to see the results when Kyle gets the HR-03-GTX



I'm sure dark and fits tested it out and it appears it does.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

expect even higher scores on thursday then


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

I can see I'm going to have to end up buying the HR-03-GTX for myself at this rate.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 14, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I can see I'm going to have to end up buying the HR-03-GTX for myself at this rate.



hey, ill do a proper review on thursday, let that be your decision maker


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

We really need a User Review Section


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 14, 2009)

I know, have you PMed W1zz about it?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah he said he didnt like the idea


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 14, 2009)

Im up for it, get a petition going.

Also, gunna try to break 4GHz on super low volts tonight.

And, you know you wanna fellas.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

Wish there was something on there you were looking for which I had to sell, I need monies


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 14, 2009)

Offer me something... i may need it.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

All I have is 2 x 1GB DDR2 XMS2, a s478 Intel Cooler and an AGP 9600 Pro 256mb, lol.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 14, 2009)

lol, maybe not then, haha.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 14, 2009)

Exactly.  lol


----------



## ace80 (Apr 15, 2009)

Alex, i noticed my highest fsb had not been added. I edited my post to show the pic properly. Page 13, post 308.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 15, 2009)

400 x 10 @ 1.2v :







http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=547093


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 15, 2009)

You people talking about KFC the other day made me crave it...I had to go with the girlfriend last night and get a 15 piece bucket. 


Ace, this is your screenshot of 550fsb so Alex don't need to go looking...and its on page 11 not 13.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 15, 2009)

Good to see us P45 folk still kicking along  A small challenge to all: Make me proud, and break 600FSB!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 15, 2009)

when i can be arsed, i'll aim for the 600FSB break too.

Busy looking/buying things at the moment.

Oh and Alex, i have the 1901 BIOS.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

First post updated, did I miss anyone?

And @ aCid888*, ace80s post was on page 13 for me, it depends what settings you have in the User CP


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 15, 2009)

I have it displaying more posts per page....I totally forgot about that 

Either way, I posted the SS here so you didn't need to go looking to verify it.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Looks at his E5200 and sighs*

The highest FSB I got was 420, and it could not load windows.

I might go hunting for second hand quad cores.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> I have it displaying more posts per page....I totally forgot about that
> 
> Either way, I posted the SS here so you didn't need to go looking to verify it.



Cheers for that but I had to find it anyway as I link back to it in the first post


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 15, 2009)

Get a E8400 and be happy.

Old quads aren't the way to go for high-fsb speeds, you need 45nm quads to break 4GHz easily and they aren't cheap.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

We have quite a few high clocked Q6600s in the Highest FSB scores.

Still the best VFM quad IMO. I cant justify the extra on a 45nm, not that I wouldnt have one if I found a good deal


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 15, 2009)

Q6600's are great, but top out usually around 3.6GHz for an older one with acceptable volts.

E8400 will live 24/7 @ 2000fsb/4GHz very happily and unless you spunk the extra cash on a 45nm quad I can't see a point in getting one....65nm are harder to cool, give less returns for the volts you give them and are old now.

I like my dual's as clocking is fun and getting high GHz is always exciting. 


Here's a SS so you can add what BIOS version I use.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

High Clocks are fun, but I havent really seen much benefit in exceeding 3.6 GHz, i didnt even really notice a difference from 3.2 to 3.6.

Its only nice having over 3.6 for benches and e-penis. I only took my Q6600 to 4 GHz for those reasons, lol.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 15, 2009)

Theres a very strong point in having a CPU speed of 3.8GHz+. The simplest way to look at it is "milestones", with certain milestones reached system performance really pops a gear. Remember, GPUs are still very much CPU bound for various reasons, most notable is probably physics, and as we all know, despite the potential a GPU has for doing physics, enable GPU physics and framerates take a massive hit. I could go into more detail and explain better, but I have paperwork to sort out :\


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

None of the games I have played have ever used 100% of my 3.6 GHz, except source games, I really dont get that


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 15, 2009)

On a sidenote to P45 action, I'm sat eating leftover KFC..and damn its good.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 15, 2009)

I eat BBQ food in 3.5hrs time, beat THAT!


----------



## DOM (Apr 15, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I eat BBQ food in 3.5hrs time, beat THAT!



i ate that every day on my 4day weekend cooked out every day  

also why does it have to be just asus 

i was going to get one but got this one cuz saw it was good and cheap


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

Cus this is a club exclusively for Asus P45 owners 

880 posts later I think its doing pretty well 

I had thought of doing All P45 owners, but Asus P45 seemed a more managable size, that and we can help each other OC, as all the BIOSes are basically the same.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok my GTX260 is in  time for vista versus xp benchmarks and a 3dmark06 run to try and beat alex and kyle


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

How do you mean in? Did it ever go away, or have you only jsut got one?

And how high can you clock the GTX 260, do you know yet


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 15, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> How do you mean in? Did it ever go away, or have you only jsut got one?
> 
> And how high can you clock the GTX 260, do you know yet



Oh did I not say my GTX died like in march  and now its been replaced  Also the minute I put it in I fired it up another 100mhz and I feel it wants more.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

So you have only just got it back from RMA (well a new one)


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 15, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> So you have only just got it back from RMA (well a new one)



Yes  Its the 55nm one except its got the same design as the 65nm  

My old one http://img.ncix.com/images/36241_2.jpg
My new one looks like yours except different sticker.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 15, 2009)

Finished that stupid bloody 24 pin mod. took me an hour and a half to do the last half of the cables, my backs in two and my neck is killing but its done  Looks wicked too.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 15, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Finished that stupid bloody 24 pin mod. took me an hour and a half dow do the last half of the cables, my backs in two and my neck is killing but its done  Looks wicked too.



Screenshots or it didnt happen.  


Post 'em up!!!!


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 15, 2009)

Ill get some up after work


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 15, 2009)

what mod? link?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Yes  Its the 55nm one except its got the same design as the 65nm
> 
> My old one http://img.ncix.com/images/36241_2.jpg
> My new one looks like yours except different sticker.



Still confused, lol.



kyle2020 said:


> Finished that stupid bloody 24 pin mod. took me an hour and a half to do the last half of the cables, my backs in two and my neck is killing but its done  Looks wicked too.



Thought you had already done the 24 pin mod


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 15, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Still confused, lol.



never mind


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

You sure its 55nm then?


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 15, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> You sure its 55nm then?



Checked on GPUZ and it is. Also it says on the box only the cooler is different.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

So its 55nm GTX 260 (216) but the original 192 65nm cooler design?


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 15, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> So its 55nm GTX 260 (216) but the original 192 65nm cooler design?



Yep.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

Maybe cus it was RMA, they had a few too many original coolers so started putting them on replacement cards.

IMO the original design is by far the best.

Flames FTW!


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 15, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Maybe cus it was RMA, they had a few too many original coolers so started putting them on replacement cards.
> 
> IMO the original design is by far the best.
> 
> Flames FTW!



It has the new sticker on it  I peeled it off already so its plain black. I love the original cooler too and I want a frickin backplate as well.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

So basically you just got a 55nm sans the red strip on the side?


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 15, 2009)

All this talk of graphics cards and no one plays any games it seems!


Lets go play some CoD4 and let that decide who has the biggest e-peen.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 15, 2009)

I play games, Source and Fallout3 at the moment. 

Steam: _moonpig_

Havn't got CoD4 though.

Games are the reason i buy new parts, eye candy


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

I really should play more, lol.

I have concentrated too much on performance.

Just installed ObjectDock so I can have all my games appear then hide when I dont need em


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 15, 2009)

Nar, RocketDock is where it's at.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 15, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> So basically you just got a 55nm sans the red strip on the side?



I wish I said that in the first place


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Nar, RocketDock is where it's at.



Tried em all, ObjectDock is my fav


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 15, 2009)

CoD4...lets go

{MRoA}Pub HQ!

or HardCore if your more into that...

...:::UK (HQ-DOM)


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah alex, I started it one night at about 6, got to around half 8 and gave up.

Its been half finished for months. (apologise for the picture quality, taken quickly on my BlackBerry)







On the right you can see my HDD in the 5.25" area - thats because im removing the hdd cage very soon. Ill be sure to link to that bit


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

So where did you get that braiding from ?

I might ask Corsair if it voids the warranty, me doing that.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 15, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> So where did you get that braiding from ?
> 
> I might ask Corsair if it voids the warranty, me doing that.



It most likely does, you have to remove each pin from the plug, braid it, heatshrink it, takes fooking ages haha.

Got all the materials off chilledpc, and for removing the pins, use a strong needle.

I wasnt fussed about voiding this things warranty because ill be upgrading it in the future.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

Well Corsair let me de-braid the 24 pin connector without voiding the warranty, so I'll see if I can re-braid, (just differently) without voiding warranty 

Did you follow MKMods guide?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 15, 2009)

That I did, just had to figure out pin removal on my own.

*edit*

Ill be getting one of these. More money to spend! 

Not for a long time yet. HR-03 tomorowwwwwwwwww


----------



## _jM (Apr 15, 2009)

Any of you guys play Crysis Wars or some good ol CounterStrike:Source If you do, pm me.. I will be playing alot of CSS today so if you want to add me to steam my id is  _jM420


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 15, 2009)

ill be on css later


----------



## _jM (Apr 15, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> ill be on css later



Did you send me the invite to that group?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 15, 2009)

what group?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 15, 2009)

Kyle, when you thinking of upgrading the old PSU? I may be interested, but only if its soon. 

I'm looking at that PCP&C Quad aswell, FUTURE PROOF!


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 15, 2009)

No not soon, might be a a couple of months.

And aint that quad sexy?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 15, 2009)

Definatly, im really tempted to get it soon.

*Waits for Alex to comment on Corsairs*


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

Why you want a new PSU kyle?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 15, 2009)

In the future, when I go i7 

I dont need one now silly


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

Lol.

Just thinking you just spent ages doing that 24 pin mod, and now your thinking of replacing a PSU that doesnt need to be! 

Mind you if given the chance, I would buy the HX1000w on my next upgrade, why , because I can! 

Its about the only thing driving me to get a job this summer, hmm, maybe I'll blow it all on a i7 and dual GTX295 rig! 

Then in a few hours I'll be thinking, "What a f*cking waste of money" 

EDIT:

Damn I got to stop finishing off each line/sentence with a smiley


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 15, 2009)

I7, pfft. You can't be in the P45 club if you have an I7 boyo.

I say we kick you now for treason. Muhahahhaha! j/k

@ _jM. What setting did you use to get 500+ FSB? I cant boot at anything over, even if i try 1.4v...


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

I have the power to close/delete this thread at any time.

If I get an i7, Ill just start an X58 club.

Nah I'm only joking, my next upgrade, (well planned one), is Intel P57 and i5.

So when the time comes I will probably start an Asus P57 club! 

Still really want a HX1000w, but I will most likely keep this one.

@ kyle, do you have the link to MKmods guide, I want to link corsair to it so I can ask em.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 15, 2009)

Alex, if you get a 1000 ill have your TX off you 

Erm here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=73901

*edit*

Snap, all the ictures have been deleted


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 15, 2009)

When P57 due to release? I might invest.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

p55 and p57 should be due at the end of the year, beginning of next, i5 has been delayed due to the eco crisis causing stock piles of LGA775 stuff 

And that a real shame about pics being deleted 

And kyle dont tempt me or I'll end up buying the HX1000w


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 15, 2009)

stock piles of LGA775 you say? surely that'll mean lower prices?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 15, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> p55 and p57 should be due at the end of the year, beginning of next, i5 has been delayed due to the eco crisis causing stock piles of LGA775 stuff
> 
> And that a real shame about pics being deleted
> 
> And kyle dont tempt me or I'll end up buying the HX1000w



Tempting isnt it  DOOO ITTTTT


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

No, thats the point, no dropping of prices, just delaying of new stuff 

And I've just read this about the HX1000w:

"Combined 80A of power on +12V"

I think I need to go change


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 15, 2009)

buy it! buy it!

Then i can get your TX650w


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 15, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> stock piles of LGA775 you say? surely that'll mean lower prices?



I highly doubt it, this is intel we are talking about.



alexp999 said:


> No, thats the point, no dropping of prices, just delaying of new stuff
> 
> And I've just read this about the HX1000w:
> 
> ...



Dayummmmm thats a powerful rail . . .


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

Its a true dual rail PSU with Solid Caps, guaranteed to output 1000w continuous @50*C

Each 12v rail is capped at 500W! 

Shame about the price tho 

I'd rather buy another GTX 260.

And anyway you evil people, I'm supposed to be supressing my spending demon :shadedshu


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 15, 2009)

Buying another GTX = new motherboard too remember 

Just go for the HX, it'll be cheaper! 

On a more serious note, you dont need such a beefy power supply, id wait until you go for a rig that really needs such a high ammount of power.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

I could easily run two of my systems of a HX1000w, I dont need it tho, lol.

Maybe if I had the money for 2 x GTX 295, but even then I wouldnt.

Money needs to go into car, damn insurers wanting more than the car is worth per annum. 

Of course upgrade first. What I want to do is:

P57
i5
DX 11 - GT300/HD58xx


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm attempting to persuade another person to get a Corsair PSU, why would someone try and get an ultra when you can get a corsair for less with higher amps and more connectors?
I think we need a corsair club Alex!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

You just cant convince people how good Corsair are sometimes.

Corsair club, now thats an idea!

Not quite the same tho, what would you talk about,


...so, yeah, My computer booted up today, as usual, nice and quiet like.

(for some reason I can hear stewies voice saying that  )


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 15, 2009)

haha, i say go for


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 15, 2009)

Just random conversations about Corsair hardware.
Side note: They're F*ckin' heavy as well.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 15, 2009)

haha, that made me laugh 

I edited my post by the way haha.

A corsair club would be utterly useless lol.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

Thing is with a club like this you can discuss tweaking things, OCing etc, Corsair doesnt really do anything you can tweak, other than maybe RAM, plus the mobo being the centre of the system means we can digress and still technically be on topic


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 15, 2009)

Sooooo, you could discuss how you can put their memory sticks through the washing machine and random crap like that, hell this clubhouse is pretty much just a second UK TPU clubhouse.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah, it seems a lot of UK folk like the Asus P45s, lol.

But this club is way better, 3 times as many posts better!

Plus we are still talking about TPu related stuff, rather than random Uk crap.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 15, 2009)

That's because they're the cheapest P45s to be had (well, mine was the cheapest on Ebuyer back in december). I really need to get a cooler and start OCing my quad, waiting on my dad giving me £100 since he said he'd give me a hundred quid after I broke my laptop (I was all for ditching it or just using a CRT monitor at my gran's).
He also owes me pocket money since september...


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

You mean you has a Q6600 G0, sitting in a P5Q board and shes running at stock!!!


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes, my dad said I wasn't allowed to overclock, only AFTER I'd ordered the quad, actually when I had the box in my hands...
I got sick of living in the BIOS last month since my HDD died on me and I couldn't figure out WTF was going on.
I've hardly used my system specs rig, not at home enough and then my teachers demand work off me all the time. Looks like I'll be using it even less since I've not got a social life.
The ban on OCing got broken first day I had the rig assembled though since OCing graphics cards is idiot proof (although apparently my usage of that saying is inappropriate after I discovered my aunt can't use firefox for the life of her, seriously that is idiot proof).


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

Banning OCing, would be like telling me I'm not allowed to breath.

Why did he get to say that you cant overclock your rig?


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 15, 2009)

He thought I'd break it. He forced me to take all the parts down to the local PC shop and get them to build it as well, I've taken everything out of the mobo at least once except for the CPU, I've also not touched the heatsink except for moving the wires out of the fan's way. I swear they put the hard drive in the most awkward place possible by which I mean you had to take the graphics card out to get the HDD out.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

WTH?

Did he pay for it then?

Even if my dad had paid for it (  yeah right!), he would have told me I can do what I like with it, if I break it its my fault, I would have to replace it.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 15, 2009)

No, he didn't. It's like his being incredibly pissed off at the thought of me joining the police service, he knows it's going to happen at some point whether he likes it or not, he just threatens to not pay my train fares or something (I don't fancy spending more than 40 quid a month getting to school). He went nuts when I asked for a couple of fans I knew he'd been hoarding and started saying that I'd screwed up the choice of components, only thing I did wrong was the maxtor drive.
Looks like my dad will in fact be paying for my CPU cooler, he'll go nuts if I go ahead and buy one online since he'll have to go and pick it up lol.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

So, you pay for components and then he tells you what you can and cant do.

No offence to your Dad but I would have told him where to go


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 15, 2009)

Yea, i buy all my own stuff. My dad just wonders in sometimes and asks whats just arrived, or what iam doing. I talk aload of technical, and he knows not to come in again for abit.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 15, 2009)

Yeah, I'd like to be talking to one of my parents by the time I leave school, (parents divorced and I've not seen my mother for 2 years). 
He also has no idea what he's doing as far as the hardware goes hence me being the family's computer bitch, he's been moaning at me to install windows on an IDE drive so he can give his desktop to my aunt, doens't seem to have realised something: I can't install windows if I don't have the damn drive


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 15, 2009)

My dad does the same "what are you doing" thing.

He knows a bit about it, I used to learn everything from him, but he is out of touch now


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 16, 2009)

Locked & loaded gentlemen, I am ready. 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=91337


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 16, 2009)

Thats naturally going to be me  my XFX HD4830 is by far sexier than any of your cards


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 16, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Thats naturally going to be me  my XFX HD4830 is by far sexier than any of your cards



wait until I undress my busty beauty  and no ket its not my mum


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 16, 2009)

Your grandma then?


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 16, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Your grandma then?



My auntie ket christ almighty . When I get really bored I'l crack her open replace the thermal paste and snap some pics.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 16, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> My auntie ket christ almighty . When I get really bored I'l crack her open replace the thermal paste and snap some pics.



I could twist that in soooooo many ways


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 16, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I could twist that in soooooo many ways



I was hoping you would


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 16, 2009)

Its a shame children (yes I refer to the trollite dan there too  ) visit this forum, I could elaborate much further if they didn't


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 16, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Its a shame children (yes I refer to the trollite dan there too  ) visit this forum, I could elaborate much further if they didn't



Anyway after a little game of Arma i'l get pictures up.

Also I do plan on doing a vista versus XP.


----------



## ace80 (Apr 16, 2009)

Got a major prob guys. Well i say major, it still works and stuff.
I used to be able to boot @550fsb no worries, Now it wont after 520. Been like this a couple of days now. 
Earlier i was ocing the ram, low fsb & cpu. It blue screened then instantly restarted. It didn't make post and was in a reboot cycle. Got it sorted then went to access bios where it took me straight to ez flash telling me the bios was corrupt, rebooted same thing happened.
So i reflashed with backup bios on second chip (0611). All seemed to be fine. Booted to windows everything @ stock. After about 5 mins system froze and had to be manually rebooted. 
Again i was greeted by ez flash, corrupt bios. 
Flashed to 1901 and so far its ok, running a small oc.
I can still no longer post above 520fsb , Now i'm 

Do i have a dodgy bios chip or failing mobo component? 
Wadja think?


----------



## 4x4n (Apr 16, 2009)

I installed W7 and thought while I was messing around I'd see how far I could get with this Q6600. Now, high fsb with these is not easy, but I managed to get higher than I've ever had with this chip. This isn't prime stable, but it's the clock speed that's the cause and not the fsb. I'd guess I could get a little more if I switch to the 7 multi. I've used this for just a crunching board and haven't done much with it, but I might change my mind with it now.  

I'm not really into benching, so the time is nothing impressive, but this shot shows that it is more than just a suicide run. 

Ok Alex, add me to fsb chart.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Apr 16, 2009)

I cleaned up this post a bit so its easier to read. Its attached below.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 16, 2009)

I'll be aiming to hit 280 FSB this weekend on my quad (yes, 100MHz OC but this is on stock cooling and all 4 cores run at 45- 49 degrees.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 16, 2009)

Please get a new cooler so you can properly OC.

AC freezer 7 pro is a great start one cus you dont have to apply the TIM 

and @ ace80, you tried going straight to 550 FSB, there might be an FSb hole.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah, I will at some point, probably post exams or the pocket money I'm owed since september (my dad repeatedly forgets, I'll let him off for a while since I don't have enough time for extensive stability testing).


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 16, 2009)

This is abit weird.

I order some stuff from eBuyer last night (going toward a mates build - thats why im changing some of my stuff) and i got a email saying its going to be delayed because of a 'Paypal Address Confirmation'. I looked it up on google and i think it's because i have a debit card on the account, not a credit card.

Anywhos, it said that it'll be delivered on Monday, . I've just got an email now saying that it's ready to be dispatched. So i sent an e-note asking them to post it today, for Friday, and take the difference from my account.

You reckon they'll do it?

Really hope they do tbh, that way i'll have the Weekend to install eveything, rather than having half a computer sat next to me for the weekend.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 16, 2009)

They just made me re-order everything since the bank thought it was a fraudulent purchase lol, dunno if they'll ship to you today.


----------



## Inioch (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, after  about two hours of cursing and a couple of bloody fingers later, I have succesfully mounted a 5cm fan on the NB. Before over 50c @ load, now max 36c. 

The process just confirmed my intentions of taking the whole thing apart one of these days, and doing a lot of modifications.

Firstly I need to rerout almost all the cabling, and change the hdd placings. Then I need to take my AC Twin Turbo off, because one of the vddc-heatsinks just won't stick. It keeps falling off, hence vddc slave temps over 100c 

I really don't know what the NZXT engineers were thinking about, when they decided to attach the top of the Tempest with screws that can't be opened once the mobo is in place. 

I want to turn the top 14cm fans in, so that there is positive air pressure. 2x14cm + 3x12cm in, 1x12cm out, plus the pci-cover vents.

Now that NB cooling is in place, I can try to hit that 4G.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 16, 2009)

hope they do. Even if it means i have to cancel then re-order. They take orders up to 8pm anyways.

If they do, Friday will be good:
Case, 2 x 4830s and some TIM from eBuyer
Saitek Cyborg from Scan
Motherboard, RAM and Heatsink from Ketxxx
UV lights from Alex

Yey 

Edit: Good idea, i may try a fan on my NB...


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 16, 2009)

I must have got lucky with my Deluxe or I'm doing something right with case flow, my NB is on 31*C idle with no active cooling. Highest I have ever seen it is mid to high 30s


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah, Alex reccomended the AC freezer 7 pro but I've also read a lot of very good things about the Xigmatex 128X coolers and scan has one of those for £27, how much cooler do they keep the processor than the Freezer 7 pro?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 16, 2009)

Xigmatek are some of the best, but i recommeded the AC freezer pro as it has TIM pre applied and it will fit in pretty much any case.

The Xigmas are big and you need to buy MX2 to go with them, plus the backplate.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 16, 2009)

The Arctic Freezer7Pro is amazing. I got past 4GHz with ease on an E7200 with that.

And i think my NB temps are because i don't have a heatsink... But i do have really good airflow...

Edit: Can anyone recommend a NB Heatsink for a Maximus II Formula. Doesn't matter about colour, i can always spray is so it's UV reactant.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 16, 2009)

Ah right, makes sense now, didn't realise there was extra stuff that I'd need to buy with the Xigmatek.


----------



## Inioch (Apr 16, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Edit: Can anyone recommend a NB Heatsink for a Maximus II Formula. Doesn't matter about colour, i can always spray is so it's UV reactant.



I've heard a lot of good about these:
Noctua NC-U6 (A large bastard)
EnzoTech CNB-R1 (A bit smaller)


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 16, 2009)

how much is that Noctua, and where can i get it?

I'm considering Water Cooling my NB, Mosfets and CPU on the same loop, but it'll be in the future when i can build a Rad, Res and Pump box to go next to my desk.


----------



## afw (Apr 16, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> The Arctic Freezer7Pro is amazing. I got past 4GHz with ease on an E7200 with that.
> 
> And i think my NB temps are because i don't have a heatsink... But i do have really good airflow...
> 
> Edit: Can anyone recommend a NB Heatsink for a Maximus II Formula. Doesn't matter about colour, i can always spray is so it's UV reactant.



Hey whats up with ur maximus HS .... ???


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 16, 2009)

Well, the NB is 50c on boot. I left my computer on last night to fold and when i got up this morning, it was at 65c. I suppose it's not a massive problem, but if it only costs £5 to fix, i may aswell.

Also guys, how much do you think a 4870 with EK WaterBlock and stock heatsink would fetch on here. If i get £125 or more, i might do it, then buy a 4890


----------



## afw (Apr 16, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Well, the NB is 50c on boot. I left my computer on last night to fold and when i got up this morning, it was at 65c. I suppose it's not a massive problem, but if it only costs £5 to fix, i may aswell.
> 
> Also guys, how much do you think a 4870 with EK WaterBlock and stock heatsink would fetch on here. If i get £125 or more, i might do it, then buy a 4890



 ... i read loads of reviews abt the improper HS mount .. did u try fixing it ... ??? many have removed the entire think .. applied thermal paste and mount it back  ... and it had worked  for them .. ... 

mine is idling at 42C never goes above 50C ...


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 16, 2009)

I've tried it before, might give it another go.

What about the 4870 idea fellas?


----------



## ace80 (Apr 16, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> @ ace80, you tried going straight to 550 FSB, there might be an FSb hole.


I've been able to boot all the way upto 558 previously then from 559-600 it got to the splash screen then rebooted. 
I just haven't got a clue whats gone wrong, it couldn't have degredated in performance already could it?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 16, 2009)

Sign me up scotty.

Hmm.. Volts didn't show. Well, their 1.22v


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Do any of you nice people know how to set ram ratio with my board?

I want to actually run it at the full 1600mhz its rated for.


----------



## Dice (Apr 16, 2009)

hi guys
What sort of fsb should i be able to get with my Q6600 G0 on my P5Q-E? I think ive got it up to about 440 ish before then it stopped dead.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh by the way + 1 For Arctic Freezer 7 pro, An amazing cooler for the price.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks like I'll be getting that then, I need 2 3m VGA cables anyway, well that is if my desktop goes on top of my desk.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 16, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> Looks like I'll be getting that then, I need 2 3m VGA cables anyway, well that is if my desktop goes on top of my desk.




be sure to turn fan control on in bios, the thing sounds like death on 100%


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 16, 2009)

Haha, It'll only piss my dad off, I can't hear him when I'm gaming anyway (and that rig is ONLY used for gaming).


----------



## Hysteria (Apr 16, 2009)

Can I join?

Asus P5Q Pro

Bios Version - m2002


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 16, 2009)

Welcome now lets get that chip OCd! 

And can you fill out your system psecs here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/profile.php?do=specs

Making sure the drop down for show specs is on yes 

once I know your RAM I can give you some settings to try.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 16, 2009)

It's not that loud, i had it on full for gaming and didn't notice it. Then had it on 65% when sleeping and it was nearly silent.

Can you add my new FSB, Alex?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 16, 2009)

should be in ur club soon with a plentium d chip


----------



## Hysteria (Apr 16, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Welcome now lets get that chip OCd!
> 
> And can you fill out your system psecs here:
> 
> ...



And done...


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 16, 2009)

WOW, a user that fills out their system specs quickly, you Hysteria are a rare occurence. Nice system too.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 16, 2009)

Lol, nice and quick.

+1 on the nice system. Asus P45 + Core2duo + ATi 4870 club?


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 16, 2009)

oo oo oo can I join too


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 16, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> It's not that loud, i had it on full for gaming and didn't notice it. Then had it on 65% when sleeping and it was nearly silent.
> 
> Can you add my new FSB, Alex?




Mine sounds like there is a hoover inside my case!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 16, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> It's not that loud, i had it on full for gaming and didn't notice it. Then had it on 65% when sleeping and it was nearly silent.
> 
> Can you add my new FSB, Alex?



Done 



Hysteria said:


> And done...



Okay give these a try,

AI Overclock Tuner: Manual
CPU Ratio Setting: 8
FSB Frequency: 400
PCIE Frequency: 100
FSB Strap: Auto
DRAM Frequency: 1003 MHz

CPU Voltage: 1.35v
DRAM Voltage: (as required by your memory)
Load Line Calibration: Enabled

Leave everything else on defaults.



Scrizz said:


> oo oo oo can I join too



Done

EDIT:

This is the 1001 st post! Never expected the Club to get this much attention


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 16, 2009)

srry BIOS is 2001 

456 fsb 
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=547284


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 16, 2009)

and to celebrate the clubs popularity, here's my day:






Apparently, the sales rep i've been talking to said she'll change it to deliver tomorrow. She best do!

My fingers hurt... lol


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 16, 2009)

lol


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 16, 2009)

Why did they cancel the order?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 16, 2009)

Ok:

I ordered 4 things last night, Paypal claimed my 'unconfirmed delivery address'. Ebuyer changed the delivery date to Monday.
Told them this morning, and we decided to cancel it and re-order, 'unconfirmed delivery address' again. Told them again and she said that Paypal already cancelled it, so i should re-order (3rd time) and she'll change the delivery date for me.

This is all because i'm using a debit card... lol

The last eNote:



> Dear Danny Reall,
> 
> Thank you for your response.
> 
> ...


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 16, 2009)

WTH?

So Paypal were refusing to process payment or smthn?

I have a Credit Card setup on mine, so I guess I dont have that trouble


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 16, 2009)

No, it's something to do with my Address on Paypal and the address i put into eBuyer. Their the same, but with Credit cards, it recognizes that, not with debit cards. So eBuyer have to check that im for real. 

It passes, but changes to Monday because they have to set aside time to perform the checks. Because it changes date, the order total goes down by £2. Meaning she can't change it, and i cant just send them £2. 

But she claims she'll sort it. 

If not, i'll pay it on my parents Credit Card and them send them the money by Paypal.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 16, 2009)

thts not good,
I use debit card on mine

have you verified your account yet?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 16, 2009)

yep, had this account a year. Says "Acount Status : Verified"

I can do this phone thing to sort it out, but you have to be 18


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 16, 2009)

OMFG x 193587923859248924869248692348634

I just did the Paypal steps for Confirming the address, they ring as soon as you press continue, you then get a 4 digit code on the next page which you have to quote to them on the phone. I clicked 'Continue' wrote the numbers down, ran to the phone. And guess what, my Mum had picked it up, and then hung up on them thinking it was a prank.... Y

You only get one go at that, now their sending me a letter with a code i have to tell them, and the fun? Takes 7 days... 

My God.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 16, 2009)

Thats a pain about paypal, I always tell everyone in th house before I do one of those, and take the phone away (cus my Dad never listens)

Lets hope this Lindsey gets your it sorted then, UVs are winging their way to you and should arrive tomorrow. Cant wait to see the MIIF lit up under UV, it was amazing when I set them up in my case how many of the parts on the mobo are UV reactive


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 16, 2009)

Lol, hopefully.

Well, theres the liquid, 4870 Heatsink might be slightly reactive, OCZ RAM is shiny, SATA cables are Green UV and the MIIF heatsink looks like it might react.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 16, 2009)

Every bit of plastic is UV reactive on my mobo


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 16, 2009)

What mm is that Fan at the bottom of your Case, Alex?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 16, 2009)

140mm


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh, gunna say that if it was 120mm, you should get an LED one


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 16, 2009)

I can get 140mm led ones but they are white, these are Yate Loons I bought from Fitseries tho, so are really quiet and move tons of air


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 16, 2009)

ah ok. You should make a rainbow setup, lol


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hate mutli colour leds, or mixture of colours unless they genuinely work together. I dont think ill be changing my fans anytime soon, trying not to change anything anytime soon.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 16, 2009)

meh, you'll fold. You cant resist the 1000w Corsair!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 16, 2009)

PROGRESS!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!!!



> Dear Danny Reall,
> 
> We have replied to your eNote, number 1065875, as follows :
> 
> ...



Now that that is sorted. I need to get a NB Heatsink.
 Zalman ZM-NB47J
Zalman ZM-NBF47

Or should i save some monies and get a 360mm Rad, 6 120mm Fans, 2 Asus EK Mosfet blocks and an EK Asus NB block?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 16, 2009)

Neither of those Zalmans would be suitable, if it was me I would add the mobo to the WC setup.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 16, 2009)

right, i have an idea for the cooling. Gimmi a sec to Paint it.

Edit:






The Bracket would hold the Rad to the desk. Maybe the Res and Pump if they fit. If they do, i can attach a plastic shelf for the pump. If not, i can extend the wall brace so that i can fit the shelf and Res.

What you guys think?

The Rad is about 60mm off being the whole side of my desk


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 16, 2009)

pretty nice,
i'm actually thinking of getting a 360 w/c setup inside my pc


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 16, 2009)

Dont know much about WC but it seems like a good idea.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 16, 2009)

I like it, need to get a temp CPU cooler though.

And then sell some shizzle to make money.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 16, 2009)

Get a Freezer, they hold their value well, you could probably shift it back on for £10 

Update on the GTX - idled for 2 hours @ 35 degrees, not budged off that temperature once. Im impressed!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 16, 2009)

Which way did you mount it?

And what fan you use, I want to see review!


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 16, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Which way did you mount it?
> 
> And what fan you use, I want to see review!



Mounted it hung below th . . . wait a minute! hold your horses! You'll see in the review like the rest of them!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 16, 2009)

So you use the original backplate or the supplied bits?

I need to know, get it uploaded god damn it!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 16, 2009)

Right, i might be selling my 4870 and the EK Full Cover block. Full Names:

ATi Sapphire HD4870 512MB
EK 4870 Full-Cover Crossfire Acetal

Members of this club get first dibs.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry its taking me so long, internets being slow and the warhammer demo is in . . . lol.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 16, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Right, i might be selling my 4870 and the EK Full Cover block. Full Names:
> 
> ATi Sapphire HD4870 512MB
> EK 4870 Full-Cover Crossfire Acetal
> ...



How come your selling it? What you going to use in the mean time?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 16, 2009)

No, i'm not selling it, that was an idea. Kinda gone against it now. lol. I change my mind alot... haha


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 16, 2009)

Dont we all


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 16, 2009)

Tell me about it


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 16, 2009)

I actually had about a min where I was giving that 4870 some serious consideration


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 16, 2009)

lol, sucker! haha

I'm considering getting that list i posted earlier, the rad etc, this week. Then getting it all fitted at the end of the week. It would look seriously good, especially with the UVs


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 16, 2009)

DOOO ITTTT!!!!! 

I think WCing the entire rig is the way to go, maybe you could get those RAM sticks that have WC heatsinks


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 16, 2009)

the OCZ Flex ones? They cost a fucking ton!

Just mobo + CPU for now.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 16, 2009)

Mobo, CPU, RAM, GPU, PSU 

You sticking with the 4870 for now then?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 16, 2009)

PSU? lol

Maybe, a mates doing a build with some 4830s. I'll be trying them out, if their better.... lol.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 16, 2009)

Im sure there will be a WC PSU one day (pretty dodgy mind you)

I think it would be amazing to WC every part of the system that generates heat 

WC HDDs?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 16, 2009)

yea, you can get enclosures.

I'll water the GPUs again, but on a separate loop. In the future. 

Right ladies, off on CSS for abit.

Talk on the Steam Web thingy, lol


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 16, 2009)

OCZ FlexII for pig. 







1150mhz goodness in 4GB flavour.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 16, 2009)

Updated! almost done the review, just a few more performance tests tomorrow!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 16, 2009)

lol, you twat. Don't tempt me!

....

How much? lol


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 16, 2009)

Nvm just seen it


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 16, 2009)

somethings I've been looking at. tell me what you think

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/5...treme_360_Radiator_-_Black.html?tl=g30c95s161
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2...38_Conversion_Kit_317_GPH.html?tl=g30c107s155
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7..._Universal_CPU_Waterblock.html?tl=g30c323s835
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6..._Chipset_Block_EK-NB_S-MAX.html?tl=g30c89s149
http://www.petrastechshop.com/ekmure2.html
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6..._525_Bay_Reservoir_-_Black.html?tl=g30c97s168
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2196/ex-res-46/Danger_Den_Fillport_-_Red.html?tl=g30c107#blank


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

Get the EK Supreme matey, it looks awesome.

Now, i need your help boys. Is the Win7 7054 build legally released? Or did you lot get it from torrents?

Reason i ask is because my Win7 seems to have got corrupt, crashed after desktop, 1min in... everytime. So i decided to format.

Is it avaliable in 64bit too?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 17, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Im sure there will be a WC PSU one day (pretty dodgy mind you)
> 
> I think it would be amazing to WC every part of the system that generates heat
> 
> WC HDDs?



There already is


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm running Win 7 64 bit Build 7077 (The RC Escrow Build)

Just google it, you can get infractions for asking for torrents 

PM if google doesnt work properly 

And @ IRA, I want to see!


----------



## Hysteria (Apr 17, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Okay give these a try,
> 
> AI Overclock Tuner: Manual
> CPU Ratio Setting: 8
> ...



Tried the above with no joy.

Goes through POST, then gets to the point of starting to boot the OS & then resets itself.

On the eVGA board I'd overclocked by increasing the FSB but reducing the ram speed to get the CPU up to 3.2GHz from stock 2.4Ghz.

No idea if that's relevant or not as I just followed the guide. It was pretty stable, straight from the off tbh


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hmm, do you know what CPU voltage you used?


----------



## Hysteria (Apr 17, 2009)

Fairly sure it was 1.45v

Don't you ever go to bed


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

Who needs sleep? lol. 

Wether it because i've just re-installed Windows, or because i have this arriving tomorrow:

Saiteck Cyborg
CM 330 Case + CM 470w
2 x ATi XFX 4830s
UV Cathodes
AC TX-2
Biostar P45
2x2GB 1066MHz Hyper 
Scythe heatsink

Maybe it's that... lol


----------



## Hysteria (Apr 17, 2009)

Just upped the voltage to 1.45v & it booted fine.

I knew when I did the bios changes I couldn't remember the CPU voltage...lol.

Checked with CUP-Z & it's still showing 2.4GHz speed at the moment.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

Power Management needs to be on performace. And C1E support needs to be disabled.

Intel lowered the multi to save power, unless you need the power, then i boosts the multi back up. 

I run it with C1E enabled.


----------



## Hysteria (Apr 17, 2009)

Ok. Disabled C1E & set to Performance mode.

The BIOS shows it running at 3200MHz which is ok. The Vista Welcome Center shows the following:



> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz *3.60GHz*



Where the hell did the 3.6GHz come from???  (Not that I believe anything M$ tell me)


EDIT: Just re-checked with CPU-Z & reading at 3.2GHz. 

Wonder how further this can go???


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

Vista told me my 4GHz E7200 was 2.2GHz on that... lol. 

Look in CPU-z, thats the accurate one.


----------



## _jM (Apr 17, 2009)

With the right combination of cooling/volts/ram you should be able to hit 4Ghz easy with that chip. My E5200 was stock @ 2.5ghz and I was able to pull 4.4Ghz on air with my P5Q Pro


----------



## Hysteria (Apr 17, 2009)

_jM said:


> With the right combination of cooling/volts/ram you should be able to hit 4Ghz easy with that chip. My E5200 was stock @ 2.5ghz and I was able to pull 4.4Ghz on air with my P5Q Pro



Wowza.

Would love to reach that. Knowing my luck the CPU would melt, PSu set on fire & Elvis win the National Lottery.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 17, 2009)

http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=665


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 17, 2009)

sweet


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

I highly doubt you will get a E6600 to 4 GHz, and you can leave all the power saving stuff on, I do, it just means that on idle it down clock to save power 

And the settings I gave were for my chip, so O had a feeling if it didnt work the only thing needed to tweak was CPU voltage



[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=665





Scrizz said:


> sweet



What he said!


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 17, 2009)

How many rigs could you run off that monster?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

Lol, that PSU is a monster.

Alex, how bright were the UVs? And i think their giving me headaches, i can see one out of the corner of my left eye. Oh, and i best not randomly tan on one side of my face... lol

Edit: My old Green Neons fit to this converter, i might use them if the UVs continue to melt my brain and skin.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

Although it called UV, its actually blacklight, you cant see real UV, which yes can be harmful, they are not though.

Think of them as right on the border between normal light (what we can see) and UV light.

Got some pictures yet? 

And they are pretty birght considering they are blacklight, but I had them placed in parts of the chassis I dont have direct view of.

Maybe hide them a bit or create a small reflector if they are bothering you 

And I really want to buy this


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 17, 2009)

haha, 3 hours spent to only rip the bloody vinyl off


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

How come?


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 17, 2009)

Did you not like your carbon fibre vinyl then?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 17, 2009)

My eclipse has silver keys, and it looked way too clashing with the carbon fiber look.

Nevermind 

Those G15's look gorgeous though, and a damn sight easier than my keyboard. Alex, ill get the vinyl sent to you tomorrow when I nip to the post office.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

That would be sweet, you want anything for it?

And why is the G15 easier?  I would have thought it to be the other way round.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

G15, pah. My Saitek Cyborg arrives soon 

And i'll get pictures up when my other stuff arrives.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

Look forward to it MoonPig, and I want to see those UVs in action


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 17, 2009)

Nah, just send your remainings on to anyone that wants it  Theres a good 2 or 3 keyboard worth left.

Oh and the G15 is easier as you dont have any extreme corners or bends like on this board, just one flat surface to do.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

Lol, a beautiful site has just arrived. Pictures soon.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Nah, just send your remainings on to anyone that wants it  Theres a good 2 or 3 keyboard worth left.
> 
> Oh and the G15 is easier as you dont have any extreme corners or bends like on this board, just one flat surface to do.



I wouldnt say that, there is a dip in it where there are buttons.

If I do it I'm doing it properly tho, not like that vid, I intend to strip keyboard as far as it will go, so I dont have to cut round stuff.



MoonPig said:


> Lol, a beautiful site has just arrived. Pictures soon.



Is it a big Green and Yellow van


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

no, actually, It was a big, old brown van. UPS! Their better than CityLink, imo. 

Still got the Green and Yellow van to arrive with my Saitek.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

There is no IMO about it, UPS *IS* better than City Link.

How much stuff you got coming today? I believe RM has already arrived with UVs, want pictures now!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

OMG, Ketxxx. You must of creamed yourself when you opened the XFX, i've just opened two...


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

Now thats an image I didnt want

Shame the cooler dont work as good as they look


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

oh, so you don't want pictures? fine.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

I want pictures of all the stuff, just not the thought of Ketxxx creaming himself.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 17, 2009)

eww . . . creamy XFX cards 

Ill get a picture took that you'll need a box of tissues for alex


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 17, 2009)

BLOODY brililant joke that one.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)




----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

Right, when i fit these. I'am also wanting to change some kit around. So i'll be offline for abit. 

But when i return... lol.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

That is going to look damn sexy with a black MIIF, black 4830s and blacklight (UV) cathodes.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

right, just installing the Saitek's Drives, then i'll upload.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 17, 2009)

Looking forward to it 

Man I need to get myself some pennies to buy me some new kit, addicted to this stuff now.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

Hmmm... This Saitek is amazing, USB Headphone and Mic jacks at the back. Then theres the looks.

Can't seem to get any lights though. May need a restart. Brb lads.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 17, 2009)

oo very nice, those 4830s look just like my 4850


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

Thanks man. Anyone got any ideas about this board? How to get it to light up.

Edit, done it.

Edit1, THIS BOARD IS FUCKING AMAZING!!!!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

Hmmm... I think i'm going to go back to air on this computer. Then use this water loop on another Computer and fold with it, until i can sell it.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 17, 2009)

Fancy selling the loop off dirt cheap?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

Duno, how much you offering? It's a good loop, very good.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 17, 2009)

Specs?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

Down kyle!

Lol, not that I can talk, I have spent most of the day looking at cases


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

EK Supreme Acrylic with EK Backplate
XSPC 1/2 Tubing
EK 1/2 Barbs
EK 250 Reservoir Rev.2 Multioption
(dno) 240mm Rad. Chucky though.
2 x Akasa Ultra Quiet Smokey Fans, 120mm
OCLabs 12w Pump.

Need to get a decent CPU Heatsink first though.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 17, 2009)

How well does it handle your 8400?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

E8600 400x10 1.22v = 36/35

That's with the fans just pulling, You'll be able to have the fans blowing through, so lower temps.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 17, 2009)

not amazing then 

Ill have a think about it - shoot me a PM with a price?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

My Mum likes the CM Storm Sniper 

Better than my CM690, I'm probably going to order it, treat myself 

Again!


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 17, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> My Mum likes the CM Storm Sniper
> 
> Better than my CM690, I'm probably going to order it, treat myself
> 
> Again!



I got a girl to pick my pc case and so far its been the best case I've ever had


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

What you going to do with the CM690?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

Selling it


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 17, 2009)

*Shakes head in disaproval*

*Then realises that case is actually teh sex and agrees on it*

lol. Splurge away my friend, I did and im feeling a better person for it


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

Lol, case really is teh sex, but I'm not greening it up this time, keeping it blue, but doing blue and UV, hopefully will work out ok 

Thning is, Its _only_ £125, but I keep adding things to the basket :shadedshu (what another £5, and another, and another)


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

How much you looking at for the CM690?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hmm, its not going to be that much cheaper than new, but it also depends what is bought with it, what I'm going to sell is over £100 worth of kit.

If we decide on it now, what I'm selling with it might change a bit as I can add them to my Sniper order.

ATM with just taking out my hardware its got (above stock)

CM Side Window £15
Green UV cathodes £5
Cm Green Front fan £5
3 x Yate Loon 140mms £20
2 x Silent Silverstone 120mm fans (really do mean that) £10
Fan bay adaptor £3
Original Untouched side, and Case £65 new, got all original fans too (about 4 or 5 i think)

So in Total its about £125 worth of stuff new.

Case is untouched like new, I was going to take out the fan bay adaptor, Silverstone fans and one yate loon. But that can change and ill order some new ones if however wants them

You interested for your friends build?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 17, 2009)

Ill buy the fan bay adapter! 

That and I need a harddrive adapter kit . . .


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

oh, no. I was just wondering. I really can't be spending on things i don't need right now.. lol.

Still deciding whether i should do the 'CPU - NB - Mosfets' loop, or just get a CPU Fan and sell the loop.


----------



## Hysteria (Apr 17, 2009)

You guys are making me drool.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

I think i'd rather just sell the loop. Be nice to have some money and a sexy heatsink.

Anyone interested?


----------



## Inioch (Apr 17, 2009)

How much you pulling on that loop?
Might be interested, though shipping here might be a problem.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

pulling? As in?


----------



## Inioch (Apr 17, 2009)

How much are you asking for it?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

Got to decide how much to keep of my setup and how much to sell.

I.e what should I be buying to go along with my Sniper What do you guys think?

@ kyle, I'm also buyign a HDD adaptor, so I can take the HDD cage out


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

I reckon you should buy a 1/2 tubing 240mm Rad CPU WaterLoop. Oh, wait, your in look, i have one that i'll sell for £100. :O


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

Lol, I prefer air TBH. Much better than water IMO.

Just trying to work out what else I need with this new case


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

ATi? lol.

I've decided, im defiantly going to go back to air, whether it's permanent.. i don't know. But i am going to.

Now i just need to find a good heatsink. 

Once i have the heatsink fitted, i'll do some test etc. If it works out better (i think it will) i'll stick with air for a while. Then i'll sell my whole loop on the B/S/T forums.

Worst part is, i wanted to do the CPU - NB - Mosfets idea. But i can't because of RAD mounting... The thing i drew in paint would work, but it'd look really odd.

I'd like to do that and stay with water. But i think should get a heatsink first anyways, so then i can measure up things whilst my computer is on.

So, suggest me a heatsink boys.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

You might find your temps drop on the MOBO by getting a CPU cooler anyway.

Xigmatek S1283 or one of its cousins are the best IMO.

just make sure you get the backplate to go with it

How does the mobo look under UV? Trying to decide whether or not to order some more


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

Erm, the Plastics react abit. Liquid looks better. Nothing amazing though.

Where would i get one of the Xigmatek S1283 from?

I'm looking at a Scythe Ninja Mini, considering my height restrictions.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

Scan is the best place to get the Xigma from as they sell the support brackets too.

What it your height restriction, I'll measure it


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 17, 2009)

Get the S1283 & crossbow bracket, the TRUE or the Scythe Mugen 2.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hmm, £10 and I can have the case here tomorrow morning, means using ebuyer tho :/


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 17, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Hmm, £10 and I can have the case here tomorrow morning, means using ebuyer tho :/



ebuyer are good though.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah I could screwed on an RMA which put me off using them, but Scan have just screwed me on the fact they dont pay to collect items even if they are faulty, after 28 days from delivery.

So now in my book the two companies are even and I will shop with both now 

Cus I know for a fact ebuyer always pays to collect the item under warranty no matter how long its been.

Looks like my new case will be here in the next 12-18 hours!


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Apr 17, 2009)

mines on the island


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

From the Motherboard, no taller than 14cm



alexp999 said:


> Scan is the best place to get the Xigma from as they sell the support brackets too.
> 
> What it your height restriction, I'll measure it


----------



## Inioch (Apr 17, 2009)

If you can't fit a tower cooler, I can heartily recommend Noctua NH-C12P. Not too high, but can still fit most memories without promblems. Nice and quiet + powerful too.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, if Alex's suggestion doesn't fit, i'll be getting a Scythe Ninja Mini with 2 x 92mm fans.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

Just going to measure now, 14cm from the PCB right?

EDIT:

Needs about 165mm clearance from PCB


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

balls. Ninja it is then.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

How much is the Ninja?

Xigmatek also do a little brother to the S1283


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

Ninja is like £30. 

Reviews make out for it to be really good though. And it's wide, so it could help with the NB.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 17, 2009)

Alex is going for the new case then? 

Noctua do some nice low profile yet decent cooling heatsinks too moon, had a look?

Oh and alex, are you selling your windowed case side / fan adapter?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

I don't really want low profile, i still want to be able to clock with this. I can fit an Arctic Freezer 7 Pro in easily, and their not that small.

The reason i want the Ninja is because i can have two fans on it (Pull and Push), and it's wide, so it will help with the NB. If it doesn't help that much, i might get the Thermalright hr-05 for the NB


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

My case has been shipped! 

I am selling the window yeah, not the fan adaptor though. Dont know whether or not to sell window with case or not, I have the original untouched in its box.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

Kyle, just cut a hole in your side window and whack some acrylic behind it. lol. Any shape/colour you want then


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 17, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> My case has been shipped!
> 
> I am selling the window yeah, not the fan adaptor though. Dont know whether or not to sell window with case or not, I have the original untouched in its box.



How much shipped my good man? Ill send the CF as a sweetner 



MoonPig said:


> Kyle, just cut a hole in your side window and whack some acrylic behind it. lol. Any shape/colour you want then



Id do it, but my cuts with a dremel are rough enough and I dont have a jigsaw


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

Jigsaws are cheap. It may even be the difference in price, lol. 

Makes me what to try it... haha.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

Not sure on price, and havent you sent the CF yet? 

Its £15 new, but I would probably want that for it and to cover postage.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 17, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Not sure on price, and havent you sent the CF yet?
> 
> Its £15 new, but I would probably want that for it and to cover postage.



mate, I got called into work now Im at a mates house sinking a few cold ones 

Ill get it posted either tomorrow or monday 

£10 and we'll call it a deal


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

nah, i'd rather sell it with the case for that, its going to cost at least £5 to send it.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 17, 2009)

£15 then? Give me time to ponder . . .


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

Btw guys, if any of you are thinking of a small LAN or Folding build, i massively recommend the CM330 Elite with 470w PSU. Got one today, and damn their nice. Just the right size, and at only £50, it's a great deal for an ATX case and decent PSU.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

CM330 is a sweet case, I do all my builds for other people in them.

Both my grandparents have one


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

haha, yea, their nice. 

I wasn't expecting such a neat and clean looking case. The compactness just adds to it aswell.

I'm not sure about the window on the windowed version, tis abit ... basic... lol.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

Scratch that its the 340s they have  But the 330 is what I use for ATX builds

I always use Cm where I can, their build quality is fantastic and the price is still really good.

Cant wait for my CM Storm Sniper.

Funny thing is, every time I change my case, the new one is twice the price!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

dread to see the next case then... haha.

I'm really tempted to build a LAN/Folding rig within the next few weeks. But only if i can get stuff cheap.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

I have 2 x 1gb DDR2 if you want


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

lol, bit early matey.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

Well if I haven't sold it at the time 

Going to redo my FS thread once the CM 690 is ready.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

Looking forward to it


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

Might be this time next week, as I need to work out once I have the Sniper what I am going to keep and what I need to get extra.

Anyone know where to get the CM fans from, for the side?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

i have a 120mm blue one next to me if you like. Came with the CM 330, replaced it though.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

Thats cool, I have loads of 120mm fans 

I might not need it anyway, 140mm, 120mm and 200mm intake should be enough


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

*licks lips* 200mm ....


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

Two 200mm fans, 2 120mm fans (with my bay adaptor) and 1 140mm fan 

That doesnt include the option of a 200mm side fan or two 120mm side fan.

Apparently its also done in a powder coat finish where no pics can do it justice.

This better look like a case twice as much as the CM690.

was hoping the CF vinyl from kyle would have been here tomorrow then I could have done it before assembling everything


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

oh, so when are we to expect pictures?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

2moro hopefully, I will just have to dismantle and rebuild (what a shame  ) when I get the CF, or I might buy some myself and just use kyle's for the keyb, I dont know yet.

Wish I could get it locally.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

Ah ok,

Anyone know where you can get Thermalright 92mm Heatsinks?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

Heatsinks? what for?

And I'm confused about my Parcelforce tracking, apparently they picked it up 2 hours before it was dispatched and an hour before I ordered it


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

CPU, i'm still looking ... lol

Parcel Force... their wankers...


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

lol,

I'd get one of these with the height restrictions

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Xigm...PWM-Fan-3x-Heat-pipe-LGA775-K8-AM2-Cpu-cooler

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Cool...iversal-CPU-Cooler-AMD-AM2-754-939-940-socket

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Arct...-S775-Dual-Quad-Core-Ready-The-Favourite-One!

Not nesscarily from Scan, just their site is better organised than ebuyers IMO.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

Re-post the 3rd one. You added to it

Damn, i really want to go to the local skip and get a Computer case. I need the 4 x 5.25 bays from one! IDEA!!! lol.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 17, 2009)

Fixed, its just a freezer 7 pro anyway.

I posted them in order of preference 

Whats your idea?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2009)

I like the Xigmatek The Coolermaster one looks tacky, and i;ve had a ACF7P before.

I'd really prefer a cooler like the Xigmatek, but with two fans (Push and Pull). 

You, son, will have to wait. lol.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

I think the Xigma is the best one, its the baby version of the S1283.

And dont call me son  Bad as kyle calling me youth. I'm older than both of you (I think)


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

lol, ok, mate. (Im northern remember).

The reason i wanted the Scythe is because you can Push and Pull in. I thought that would be really good.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

Im sure you could find a way of getting two fans on the Xigma, cable ties or something?

Scythe are over priced IMO.

And is it just a northen thing saying youth/son etc? I have never been further north than Hertfordshire


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

:O . North all the way. lol.

I like the Thermalright HR-01 4U. Imagine the fins black, and two 92mm fans on it


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

Dont ever paint a cooler will you. :shadedshu

And that is so expensive!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

I know... lol.

Damn, i want a secondhand one to come up in the B/S/T section! I remember there was a guy in the EU that was selling a thermaltake Ultra 120 for like £20. Regret.

GRRRRRRRRRRR

Also, i don't really want to attach a fan to my Heatsink with Cables ties... lol

Oh YEAH!!! : http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Xigm...80mm-Rad-x2Tank-12v-Pump-80m-Fan-Copper-Block)


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

That rubbish unfortunately, how about these?

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Cool...U-Cooler-for-Intel-LGA775-AMD-AM2-754-939-940 <- Tried this myself really good)

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Arct...ce-Quiet-Intel-CPU-Cooler-775-939-AM2-AM2plus <- if it will fit, this one would be teh shit!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

see, thats the thing. You can't tell from the dimensions given as you don't know if they include the PCB or not.

I might make thread in the Cooling section and ask people to measure for me.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

The dims dont include the PCB, its cooler only so its 131mm from bottom of contact, to top of heat pipes.

So all you have extra is the height of the CPU IHS above the PCB

If its not you have ground to return it, and that cooler is about £10 cheaper than normal on scan 

Its a £30 cooler 

With a 120mm FAN 

And its got black shroud 

And its made by AC with pre-applied MX2 

And IMO would go so well with the 4830 and MIIF


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

hmm... well. The ABSOLUTE max height from the PCB is 140mm.

The AC is "100 x 131 x 130 ( W x H x D ) mm"

Reckon it'll fit?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

I think it will whats the height between the PCB and top of the CPU IHS?

9mm  Is it much of a hassle to measure?

The great thing about the design of that cooler is that they have squashed a 120mm into it 

You wont get a smaller 120mm cooler.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

If it doesn't fit though... lol.

And i can't really tell, but it DOES NOT look more than 10mm from the PCB to the IHS.

Should i?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

I would 

Definetly looks less than 10mm


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

Right... looks like im spending more money.. lol.

I'll order it on Sunday. Im not in Monday, so i need it to arrive Tuesday.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

If you order from Scan you can pick the delivery day


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

does 2nd class make it cheaper?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

They only do next day.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

hmmm.. Guess i'm going to be trying to make an account again tomorrow. haha.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

I can actually visualize that cooler in your Desk, its going to look amazing on the MIIF and next to the 4830s


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

I can, now you've just rammed that picture into my face... lol.

Good news, it finally let me have an account on scan.co.uk.

Why are no computer stores near me!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

haha, It looks so nice up close. I would get one over by S1283 

Glad it let you finally sign up, they have already sent stuff to you, 

Know what you mean about no local stores. At least not something like Scan. Well there is but they are trade only 

God damn it, I'm finishing every line with a smiley again!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

Yes you are 

My local computer stores sell P35 as its the best new thing :shadedshu

I want and OcUK, eBuyer, Scan etc. near me so i can go and collect 

Looks like i have smiley fever


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

Scan is much closer to you than me, lol.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

still a bit trip for a Heatsink... lol


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

Ebuyer is in Yorkshire! 

Seems they are all based in the Northen half of England


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

Yea, but it's a long drive, and i don't drive... yet.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

I dont drive but I can drive. Shipping is probably cheaper than fuel anyway.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

haha, yea. eBuyer is just too far from me. Talked to my Dad about it.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweet, well cant wait for all this stuff to come in, my case tomorrow, your setup is going to look great when it has the Freezer to finish it off.

I best go though, Parcelforce might be here at 7am


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

doubt it, they'd turn up at 5pm or sommot, the twats. And yes, i have reason to hate them alot. But i'll explain that some other day.

I'm gunna go too, Scrubs is on E4+1


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

Well if it comes anytime after 12pm (even 1 min) I'll be claiming my delviery charge back


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

haha, ok. Well, nighty night matey. Good luck with the case, unless your on tomorrow morning. 

Like to see Kyle read through our joint 200 posts... haha


----------



## Hysteria (Apr 18, 2009)

Using these as a stable base setting :



> AI Overclock Tuner: Manual
> CPU Ratio Setting: 8
> FSB Frequency: 400
> PCIE Frequency: 100
> ...



Any further suggestions to tweak this baby a little bit higher.

Temps are fine (like I said it's been about 2 years running stable) so what more could I try to get out of it.


----------



## Inioch (Apr 18, 2009)

The usual questions up front. How are your temps? And what about other voltages, NB etc?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 18, 2009)

wow, that was enduring, re reading like 3 pages of chat to see why my name was used like twice haha 

You know alex, fewer than 5 - 10 pictures in uacceptable. And the cup of tea stamp


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

FFS!

    

This is so un f*cking fair. FFS!!!!!!!!

The F*cking thing is f*cking damaged 

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 18, 2009)

how / where?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

Its been dropped on the top corner, its buckled the aluminium trim for the IO, and popped all the 5.25 covers out and cracked the corner 

And I cant find/think of any where that might sell it locally 

AHHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 18, 2009)

ouch, thats unlucky man 

Have you contacted who you bought it off? They should collect it today if they have anything about them, fancy rushing delivering a £100+ case to the extent of damaging it, wtf.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

Even if I contect them today, earliest it will be delivered is tues, and I'm not f*cking here all next week. So it wont be till next sat that I can build it, I want it now FFS!


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow, seems like everythings keeping you from this case. Are you thinking of roadtripping to somewhere to fetch one?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

Cant find anywhere that sells it even if I could


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

Not at PC world, not at the computer shop in my nearest town. FFS! 

I am so f*cked off right now, (if you hadnt noticed  )


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah, I noticed mate haha. Im shying away from my screen, the anger is burning my face


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

Why cant lazy couriers do Sundays


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 18, 2009)

because they are lazy. Just take a deep breath mate, theres nothing you can (really) do without a helicopter and alot of money. Id still give (ebuyer was it?) a tonne of grief, you paid extra for delivery today and the product is damaged? Id raise hell, but thats just my nature.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

Oh im getting my delivery charge back dont worry about that. Maybe I will be ill Tuesday


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

Awww, unlucky man. Was looking forward to pictures 

+1 on the grief idea.

Morning guys, btw


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

getting delivery back.

you can have pics of the box and damage 

The paint finish is amazing!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

lol, sure. At least we'll get a real life view.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

Its getting swapped out Tuesday 

But cant be "ill" that day as I have an assignment interview 

Thank god my Mum works from home 

EDIT:

Ahh God damn smiley-itus again


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

Ah, so Tuesday will be a big day for the Case Gallery and this Club 

You getting anything Kyle?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

What else is everyone getting Tuesday then?

And gimme a list of views you want, and I'll take pics, not really in the mood so cant think of what to take.
Not that I wont take pics 

Also it has been dropped so bad, it has blown out the rivet on the corner of the case!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

Erm:

The back
The damage
The bays
General Inside view


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

At least now I can see the case and order some bits from scan, what I need for it, cus I got delivery back.

Still sucks tho.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

Yea, i can relate ... slightly... with my Maximus.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

wow, that is one niceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee case.

Im really annoyed about the damage now..


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

I found the rivet that popped out, did you see, lol.

It must have been dropped from about arm height I reckon, to cause that sort of damage. I have seen damaged cases before but never to the extent it has blown the rivet, espeically on something as well built as a Coolermaster, its even buckled thealuminium round the IO. :shadedshu


----------



## _jM (Apr 18, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090418/P1010147778.jpg http://img.techpowerup.org/090418/P1010148.jpg http://img.techpowerup.org/090418/P1010149.jpg http://img.techpowerup.org/090418/P1010151.jpg http://img.techpowerup.org/090418/P1010152.jpg http://img.techpowerup.org/090418/P1010153.jpg http://img.techpowerup.org/090418/P1010154.jpg http://img.techpowerup.org/090418/P1010157.jpg http://img.techpowerup.org/090418/P1010158.jpg http://img.techpowerup.org/090418/P1010160.jpg



Send that back ASAP! Horrid shipping bro. I would be pissed, royally!:shadedshu


Oh, and  Good Morning Fellas!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

I am really pissed, royally, uberly pissed 

Its getting swapped on Tuesday by a different courier, and they have refunded my shipping costs.

I was so looking forward to this


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 18, 2009)

The delivery company should get jolly rogered for that alex.It takes the piss,they get paid to treat peoples items so shoddily.

Its a nice looking case though.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 18, 2009)

Im not getting anything, I may order a HDD adapter kit but thats like £6 so nothing amazing.

Might get a fan bay adapter kit. Again, nothing amazing haha.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

Just trying to work out what I need to get for the case, so far I have:

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/120mm-AKASA-AK-191BL-near-Silent-Imperial-Blue-value-case-fan

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/140m...-with-adjustable-fittings-for-135mm-and-130mm

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Shar...ate-Low-Noise-solution-for-35-HDDs-(IDE-SATA)


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 18, 2009)

^ that kit puts the HDD in the 5.25" bays?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

Yep, and still allows the HDD to be removable, without taking the back side of the case off 

I just need another £5 of stuff, but dont know what to get.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 18, 2009)

ordering now . . . lol.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

Found my extra £5, been needing a can of air for a while. 

Putting in my order now too, lol.


----------



## Inioch (Apr 18, 2009)

Wow, that really sucks man. That is exactly why I usually go and collect bigger things and not get them posted.

Soon some oc fun for me. Stupid saturday lectures.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

yeah but you cant get this case anywhere than the internet 

Anything else anyone think of anything I need for the case before I submit the order?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 18, 2009)

scan are trying to rape me on delivery! a HDD mounting kit and a wire fan guard - totalling just under £8 - they want £6.99 for shipping


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah its cus they send everything through city link.

I can tag it on to my order if you want, probably cost me about £2-£3 to ship. But you wont get it till end of next week.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 18, 2009)

You paid £111+ for a case?  Seriously, unless the case has some whizz-bang nasa amasing technology inside that keeps your system at sub-zero temps with no noise, NO case is worth that. It doesn't even look that great IMO, fugly as hell.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

Cases are personal preference ket, I like it, the things it does as I'm not a modder is great.

And pics dont do it justice, it really does look so much better in the flesh


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 18, 2009)

I get tired of all cases looking so similar, I demand innovation in form of functionality and looks from a case when I buy one.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

This one has everything i want from a case, cant wait to get the non-broken one so I can build the damn thing.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm surprised people have so much trouble with city link. I have all my stuff come by them if I can because I've never once had anything broken or damaged by them and they always arrive early, not halfway through the bloody day or later like Parcelforce, UPS, Royal Mail or FedEX do.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

This case came through Parcelforce, the replacement is coming through City Link.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 18, 2009)

Ket,i paid over £130 for my V1000b LianLi,its not a beige box,and i like how its differantly laid out than most others.

Cases are a case(no pun intended) of each to their own.

Show us your beige box..cough i mean case then


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 18, 2009)

Fine I will then  Pics are old but its all pretty much the same as now with the exception of the 4830.



























I'll take some better up to date pics later as those pics don't really show much of the case due to how it all slots together.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

PC on carpet!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 18, 2009)

Its fine, good airflow and dust is a minimum.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

Really? What about static? I never feel safe building on carpet, let alone powering it up on carpet.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 18, 2009)

Everything inside the case is grounded.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 18, 2009)

Mine lives on the carpet, however I really need to hoover behind it, there's a mountain of dust. Nothing's died yet except for my HDD, not quite sure what happened with that though.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

My case is on wood  - haha.

I've sold the water boys, it's final.

Heatsink on Tuesday


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

You getting the Freezer Xtreme?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

more that likely.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

Seems AthlonX2 should have one:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=90262&highlight=Freezer+Xtreme


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 18, 2009)

Christ I can't get my raid working for the life of me. I cant access the raid menu for my controller at the start either. Tried getting the onboard raid to work and when Im installing windows it says it cant install to that volume.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

Check if SATA mode is set to RAID

And check (cant rem exactly where) Add-on Rom is set to Force

Try disabling full screen logo in case its hiding behind there.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

ALEX!!!! The Corsair!

I want that HR-05, buy the both and i'll buy the HR-05 off ya


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

It would cost too much to ship it 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=86982&highlight=Freezer+Xtreme

Mistral also has a freezer Xtreme


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

ah ok.

Lol, i have a tempting basket:

Arctic Freezer Xtreme
Corsair TX850w

£155

Edit: Wouldn't one on this style Zalmans help with the NB?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

Cus of how low the 120mm fan is sunk into the Freezer Xtreme, it will be blowing at the heatsink next to the IO of the board, which is heatpiped to the rest of the NB heatsink.

It will also cool the RAm too 

EDIT: Dam I need £1.50 of something but don't know what to get.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

get my heatsink


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

Thats more than £1.50, lol


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

lol... so it is.

Damn i really can't decide what to do!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

About what?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

My PSU + Heatsink. On eBuyer i can get:

Arctic Freezer Xtreme
Corsair TX750w

For £139 next day.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

nice, it would be there tues then 

Why is there nothing useful for my case for £1-£2


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

The problem with eBuyer... My Paypal... lol.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

How about scan then?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 18, 2009)

Ebuyer bend you over for the Arctic Freezer Xtreme, they want £29, whereas Scan (surprisingly, their expensive for a lot of stuff) want £23.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

Ok, this is for:

Arctic Freezer Xtreme
Corsair TX750w

OcUK: £155
eBuyer: £135 (Thursday)
Scan: £131

Hmmm... Obvious choice, they have the insurance thing aswell.

Ketxxx, think you can get the Bundle to my on Tuesday, if i pay you tonight?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

Anyone know if Memorex or Intenso are better?

Chucking some discs onto the order


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

only heard of Memorex...


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

Same plus they are 35p cheaper 

That'll do.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 18, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Ketxxx, think you can get the Bundle to my on Tuesday, if i pay you tonight?



Yep there shouldn't be too much trouble with that, depends when the currier can pick it up though.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

It's looking like i'll be getting this stuff from Scan.co.uk by tonight.

So on Tuesday i'll have:

Corsair TX750w
Arctic Freezer Xtreme
Sexy Ketxxx Bundle 

Whoop!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

Currier, lol.

What the sexy bundle?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

Mobo, Ram and Heatsink


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

Sweet, for your friends build?

And i dont get it, my order from Scan has been dispatched


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

lol, neat.

Yea, it's for him. The Ram might be for me, if it's better than my OCZ.

Alex, can you measure from the PCB to the Top of the heatpipes on your heatsink? Im getting nowhere with my thread.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

Np.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

Its 169mm from the PCB to the tip of the Heatpipes.


----------



## _jM (Apr 18, 2009)

Here's some eye-candy for you guys














This run here has me @ 12th place hardware rank on hwbot.org


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

Makes me want my Sniper even more 

Your system specs still say a GTX 260


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 18, 2009)

Ket are those Landsound from Ebuyer? I went through 4 sets of those!

Ended up getting the Landsound 2.0 Elegant tall speakers, they are as tall as my antec 900 and as wide and about half the length he he.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 18, 2009)

Nah their not, that system has been replaced anyway. Running Logitech X540s atm, got nice meat to em. On-board doesn't do them justice at all.. may have to rob the Xonar out the other system.


----------



## _jM (Apr 18, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Makes me want my Sniper even more
> 
> Your system specs still say a GTX 260



Whoops! I gotta change that. Just got these in yesterday, forgot to change my sys specs. Thanks for the reminder


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 18, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Nah their not, that system has been replaced anyway. Running Logitech X540s atm, got nice meat to em. On-board doesn't do them justice at all.. may have to rob the Xonar out the other system.


Nice.

What are you running at the moment?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 18, 2009)

ATM its the crummy and craptacular On-board Realtek ALC1200. General use its alright, for audio and gaming? Gotta have a real Soundcard


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm using on board, mind you I think the ADI 2000 chips sound better than Realtek


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 18, 2009)

ADI chips rule. I loved my ADI 1988B, ripped the shit out of Realtek. 2000 chip is a further enhanced version of the 1988B, so it will kick arse. Damn shame ADI doesn't source those chips out I bet a LOT of companies would buy them up to release some awesome soundcards.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 18, 2009)

I use one of those really cheap external sound cards from ebuyer, surprisingly good.

For this rig I just use the on-board though sound is coming through a crappy set of dell speakers so there's no need for the nice card.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hey ketxxx, I have just found the download for the X-Fi software for the MIIF, which uses exactly the same audio chip and driver as my board. Do you reckon it will work?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 18, 2009)

I think your board uses a ADI chip, so its a decent audio solution anyway. Go to bhphoto and pick up a set of These for £50 to do that Codec some justice  Don't go to Ebuyer, they want £66 for the exact same set of speakers


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

Only need 2.1, thats why I just have Logitech S220 atm.

The X-Fi software aint really worth installing then?

just bloatware really? For the MIIF


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 18, 2009)

Erm.. 5.1 is WELL worth it over 2.1, I have both setup types and 5.1 kicks the crap out of 2.1s  Cant comment on the crapative software, but generally its bloatware anyway, just use the ADI software.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

Okey dokes.

I dont really have any where to put the extra 3 speakers tho


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 18, 2009)

You don't need to put the speakers anywhere special. I have all 5 speakers sat in front of me with the sub under the desk, the further away from them I get the better it sounds


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

I may look at speakers next time I get an itch to spend. I'm really impressed with these TBH, mind you they are Logitech anyway


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 18, 2009)

Now imagine a set of Logitech X540s full blast, 70RMS watts of floor shaking awesomeness


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

I have my Sony DVD player for floor shaking awesomeness, it rattles the pane of glass above my door. I swear that is going to fall out one day.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 18, 2009)

Not enough. Rock up, and rock out


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

lol,

Okay if i said I had a budget of about £30 for some decent 2.1s what do you reckon I should get?


----------



## Inioch (Apr 18, 2009)

This requires a bit of work, as linpack only passes 8/10 tests. OCCT 1h stable though. Reckon it needs a bit more volts on the cpu. Ram @ 2.1v, NB & SB @ 1.2v, Cpu PLL @ 1.5v, FSB Termination @ 1.26v.

More to come.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 18, 2009)

I have 70 watts of bass coming from my 2.0 system, its plenty enough  full blast it shakes the books of the walls downstairs.

cost me 20 pound as well, genius!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

What are you using?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 18, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> lol,
> 
> Okay if i said I had a budget of about £30 for some decent 2.1s what do you reckon I should get?



Honestly, I wouldn't waste the money. Wait until you have another £25 or so and pick up some X540s for £50 + delivery.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 18, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> What are you using?




" Landsound" 2.0 Elegant tall piano black led speakers.

OEM is " GONY-AV" 

They have a terrible build quality mind you, I had to re glue and screw some bits but the components are solid and decent enough.


I took a photo which I'll upload later as Nokia PC suite is malfunctioning.

They're pretty and have good acoustics ( hence house shaking at low watts)

the only draw back being the size really.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 18, 2009)

Looking about my desk I realised something.. all my peripherals are Logitech, speakers, keyboard, webcam and soon to be the mouse too


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 18, 2009)

Sorry for image quality its dark in my room.






and yes that is a staff next to them.


Edit: the bass speaker is on the left hand side of the speaker.

Its a 16 cm one I think.


----------



## N4cot1c (Apr 18, 2009)

Any of you guys try out the new P5Q Turbo?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 18, 2009)

Try a Z-2300 unti like I have, I cannot go over half volume with it, its insane.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

I have just installed the BlackHawk Drivers from Soundmax and it sounds friggin awesome now!

Take that! Creative 

And Ket, I dont want 5.1


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 18, 2009)

Z-2300 . . .


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

WAAAYYY!!! Too much, lol.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 18, 2009)

Logitechs sometimes are made out of proper shite stuff, my mate took apart his 5.1 systems sub and it used cardboard instead of acoustic foam and all kinds of other shoddy bits.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 18, 2009)

Worth it though, Im not scrimping out on stuff anymore, id rather save for a couple more weeks than buy something cheaper and regret it a month down the line.

Yes, im taking a brand new stance on buying stuff


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

I have sunk loads of money into a decent Hi-Fi though, so its only for games.

Max I'd spend on PC speakers is £50.


----------



## Kursah (Apr 18, 2009)

I got my Logitech X-230 2.1 speakers years ago, refabbed, very cheap. They sound great to this day, I've used them a lot, but I have resorted to my Turtle Beach HPA2's for surround sound and louder sound (due to the apartment complex I live in lol! ). I do agree 5.1 is nice, but definately not required and speaker-wise I just can't jusify it for a PC...too much more crap to deal with, route, wire and find  a place to mount. My 5.1 headset sounds great though, definately happy with those. When I want loud tunes throughout the apartment, I crank up the x-230's and let the windows start rattling away!

The onboard on this P5Q is pretty decent, though not nearly as clear in vocals, hi's or low-end as my x-fi, if I didn't have a sound card, I probably wouldn't worry about it. I wouldn't have a sound card if my Asus P5B Deluxe's sound chip hadn't went tits up years ago!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

The sound chip on this deluxe is SOOO mcuh better than the Realtek on my dad 750i FTW.

And once the BlackHawk Drivers are installed and set up on Home Theatre it brings sounds and music to life! 

How are the X-230s? It was one I was looking at.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 18, 2009)

N4cot1c said:


> Any of you guys try out the new P5Q Turbo?



I considered it, but on close inspection the P5Q Pro Turbo is no different from the P5Q Pro, the Turbo just uses slightly different heatsinks and audio, while the BIOS supports more memory modules, nothing that can't be remedied with a BIOS mod to the Pro 



alexp999 said:


> I have just installed the BlackHawk Drivers from Soundmax and it sounds friggin awesome now!
> 
> Take that! Creative
> 
> And Ket, I dont want 5.1



Stop living in denial, 5.1 owns and you know it 



pantherx12 said:


> Logitechs sometimes are made out of proper shite stuff, my mate took apart his 5.1 systems sub and it used cardboard instead of acoustic foam and all kinds of other shoddy bits.



Strangely, cardboard does a almost identical job to actual acustic foam at a fraction of the cost, its a bit of a mystery but true. The manufacturer of your speakers are also guilty of using cardboard, both low and highend. Most manufacturers do it, especially crapative.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 18, 2009)

Mine have no acoustic dampening at all ha ha.

I..... like to take things apart ....


----------



## Kursah (Apr 18, 2009)

I love em, crisp sound, good bass, I level the sub volume on about 1/4 volume...and it'll get very loud. I've been happy with them for years and have found no good reason to replace them yet.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

wtf is up with ebay, everything seems to go for near enough new prices, sometimes more


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 18, 2009)

Me too. I took the sub apart on my old setup, cardboard in there too but holy shit is that sub powerful. Just sucks the LCD display stopped working for no reason


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 18, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> wtf is up with ebay, everything seems to go for near enough new prices, sometimes more



Things on escam 99.9999% (yes count em, 4 point) of the time sell for more than the stuff is to buy new, simply cos escam relies on those with more money than brains - which there are a lot of.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 18, 2009)

I'll be building my next set of speakers if its successful I'll build stuff for you lot if you want. Parts + delivery + a 5er for my time.

Anyway, about those P45 boards huh?


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 18, 2009)

Shush with your on-topicness.


----------



## _jM (Apr 18, 2009)

You guys would be surprised at these onboard-Xfi for the MIIF actually sounds really good, well in comparison to my old Audigy 2 and the P5Q Pro onboard. Its quite good in 5.1 while listening to musik. I have been on a trance phase last few months Dj Tiesto/Armin Van Burren/Paul Van Dyke..little OakenFold. All sounds good. the crystalizer is decent also. Im using my old "free" set of 5.1 surrounds from DELL when I bought one of the first XPS systems they came out with, like 6 years ago..lol



crazy pyro said:


> Shush with your on-topicness.



ROFL


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

I have the same chip thats on your "Supreme" FX 

All they have done is move it onto an add-on board.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 18, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> Shush with your on-topicness.




XD

I'm famous for derailing topics on other forums I'd thought I'd try a different tack here seams I don't have to XD


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 18, 2009)

I think we have stayed on topic. just about everything on a PC connects to the mobo


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

Ok, which is the best?

Thermalright SI-128 120mm
Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme

Btw, i've figured out that the max i can take (Heatsink height) is 130mm.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 18, 2009)

I would pick freezer, not AS good, but much quieter.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 18, 2009)

But i can have any fan i want on the Thermalright, meaning it could be silent, or it could be blue, or it could be loud.


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've seen people put different fans inside the freezer, as long as they fit width ways its fine.


----------



## red268 (Apr 19, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> wtf is up with ebay, everything seems to go for near enough new prices, sometimes more



Lol. Reminded me of something I wrote a little while back. Here it is:

*How eBay was ruined*

I liked eBay to start with, it was very good. You could get things cheap and you could sell things that you didn’t want, so it didn’t really matter how much they sold for, because you weren’t going to use them anyway. Better to get £2.68 plus post and packing for it than nothing at all by throwing it in the bin.

Alas, eBay has changed; more to the point, the people have changed. Now people have 400 identical listings for stuff and it’s always the same rubbish. You have to scroll past all 400 before finding anything good. Then there’s the fact that people put the same keywords in to all their listing titles, things such as iPod and PSP, even when they are selling ‘Old bed sheets, slightly stained’ But, of course, that’s not the title anymore is it! No, now it is, ‘Old bed sheets, slightly stained iPod xbox psp sony’

So now, whatever it is you’re trying to find, it doesn’t matter what, you’ll get loads of rubbish turning up that you don’t want, and of course, 400 listings, all of which are identical, selling a horrible cheap plastic thing that you’re never quite sure what it actually does.

The cheap plastic thing invariably has flashing l.e.d.s on it and a handle at the side, possibly what looks like a speaker grill on it and some crazy zig zag stickers in a multitude of colours designed just right so that the optimum seizure is attained.



To stick with the tradition of staying on topic .... I still want a P5Q .... but thinking more about the Delux now!!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 19, 2009)

The only thing the Deluxe has over the Pro which is of any benefit is the ADI 2000BX sound chip, the same one found on the ROG Supreme FX board that comes with the Maximus II Formula, it also has a slightly better cooling system.

Would I buy it again? Probably.


----------



## red268 (Apr 19, 2009)

It's the cooling that interests me the most to be honest.
Looks like I'm gonna be waiting a while before any upgrading now anyway.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 19, 2009)

Right guys, Which one?

Arctic Cooling Freezer
Thermalright SI-128
Xigmatek HDT-SD964
Arctic Cooling Freezer 7 Pro

I really like the Xigmatek HDT-SD964, purely because of it's looks and that i can fit another 92mm Fan to the back and have a Push-Pull setup.

I'm going to be buying it tonight, along with my TX750w


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 19, 2009)

The Pro if your money smart, the HDT if your going for best looking / performance.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm thinking the HDT.

This cooler is to last me awhile. Or at least till i upgrade to P57/i5 with Alex


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'd get the Xigma if you think it will fit.

And its P57 

(dunno why it couldnt be P55)


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 19, 2009)

I put P57 .... 

Reet, gunna order the shizzle now. Yey for Tuesday!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 19, 2009)

How are you fitting in the HDT then, I'm


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 19, 2009)

I plan on using the supplied push pins for my motherboard...


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 19, 2009)

But that doesnt stop it being 133mm, i thought max you had was 130mm from CPU?


----------



## Inioch (Apr 19, 2009)

Isn't it too tall? I thought you said you had 130mm space from the mobo, and thats 133mm by the specs. The Pro is a good one too...



alexp999 said:


> But that doesnt stop it being 133mm, i thought max you had was 130mm from CPU?



What he said


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 19, 2009)

Hold on, let me edit a picture.


----------



## Inioch (Apr 19, 2009)

BTW, I think this is stable enough, and good enough temps. C12P FTW!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 19, 2009)

More than stable enough, lol. I ony run OCCT for an hour and I'm happy its stable.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 19, 2009)

Do you understand? I can have thin tower ones up to more than 130mm. But square ones have to stop at 130mm


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ah I see now, lol


----------



## Inioch (Apr 19, 2009)

Gotcha.

I'm usually happy with 1h OCCT + 10 runs of IntelBurnTool too.

I just went on a dinner with some friends, and decided to let p95 run so I can get the (stable) addition in 4GHz Club


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 19, 2009)

Right, just ordered. Yey...


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 19, 2009)

You must of only used your loop for about a week if that D:

what made you change your mind?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 19, 2009)

My desk isn't cut out for Water. 

If i ever do go water in the future, it'll be in a case.

I do plan on getting a case soonish for a Folding/Lan build... I may water cool that if i want to at the time.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 19, 2009)

Soonish? I'll be selling my CM690, soon


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 19, 2009)

Im selling mine this week (hopefully)


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 19, 2009)

All depends on price, i'm only looking to spend £50 max. lol.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 19, 2009)

Done. Lol.

*edit*

That includes shipping


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 19, 2009)

No fair, you took my sale


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 19, 2009)

lol, what?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 19, 2009)

I say I'm selling mine than kyle comes in sells his


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 19, 2009)

whos he sold it to?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 19, 2009)

NVM, just the way it reads above, it looks like Kyle has sold you his Cm690, even tho I offered first, lol.

There are plenty more fish in the sea


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 19, 2009)

hold on, i never bought it. haha.

Make me offers


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 19, 2009)

Its up to moon not me haha, I just posted to put myself out there


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 19, 2009)

Hmmm... Pictures please.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 19, 2009)

Probably cant beat kyle, ive got loads to sell tho, so I dont know what its being sold with, basic case Id prob want £55.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 19, 2009)

Their £65 new...


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 19, 2009)

Ill slap some pictures up soon.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 19, 2009)

yeah but £15 shipping 

You can see case in my sig.

Dunno about price yet. like i say it depends what its bought with. there was gonna be a big fs thread go up next weekend


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 19, 2009)

Well, im trying to get this rig to be LAN-able (Play CSS etc. well) but also quiet and cheap.

I have the CPU, HD and PSU already.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 19, 2009)

Its mostly stuff for the case, I have loads of fans Im going to put up with it, and then there is the side panel.

Havent thought it through beyond its about £120 for everything im going to sell if you bought it new


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 19, 2009)

Photo's were taken quite shakily as I have a migraine coming on 

















(You might want a wire fan guard for your fingers  Airflow is amazing mind











Dont know if you can see but I removed the top 2 exhaust fans metal honeycomb rubbish (see modding pictures)

Ignore the black rubber stuff in that picture of the lower 14cm fan, I was using the reverse of an old mousemat to image the case floor black. Oh and the HDD cage is empty because I removed all the HDD mounts, they will all be included though.

All the 14cm fans will be included too. 







Heres the pictures of the mod in progress - see where the cable management holes are?

My 3 motherboard tray cuts (24 pin + sata cables, AUX power, aka 8 pin & front header connectors)







Rear exhaust fan cut:






Rear exhaust fan after reinstall (need to watch my fingers when plugging in USB cables and such 






Bottom intake fan cut (need a higher CFM fan there, the stock one is pathetic).






Top 2 exhaust fans cut (wiped the surface down just before picture, still damp)






Top 2 after reassembly, showing XLF fans (shit looks so cash when they are running)






Close up for AUX power hole (rough but does its job)






24 pin + sata cables cut


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 19, 2009)

OMG! 

Check out how tidy my 900 used to be!






That case was an absolute cooling monster, I regret selling it now


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 19, 2009)

You know most Lian-Li are worse for cooling than the CM690?

IMO the Cm690 should have been better at cooling than the 900.

But yeah that is neat, lol.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah I know, but im willing to add 5 - 10 degress just for the looks. The 690 probably is better, but that 900 had sentimental value too


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have never understand the like for Lian-Li, sure they have great build quality, but its just a box 

But I get its all personal preference 

I bet it wont be long until you get bored of a slick case and want performance again 

I cant wait for my new case (Take 2 )

Oh damn, smileyitis is rearing its ugly head again. :shadedshu


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 19, 2009)

I really like them tbh. Im quite excited haha.

I hope your case comes a bit better than last time mate, I cant imagine how Id have reacted, heads would have rolled!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 19, 2009)

I was pretty pissed off all of sat 

Couldnt rant on the phone cus they were really helpful and understanding.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 19, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I was pretty pissed off all of sat
> 
> Couldnt rant on the phone cus they were really helpful and understanding.



thats what ocuk were like with me  I couldn't be angry because they sounded sympathetic.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 19, 2009)

Right Kyle, give me till Monday night. I'm going to be getting some money through and i'll pay with that.

Very tempted though.

One question, is it possible to attach a 240mm Rad ontop of those fans at the top?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 19, 2009)

You can fit a 240mm rad in a CM690 yeah


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 19, 2009)

Ah ok, How much we talking Kyle? £50 posted?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 19, 2009)

You may need some 90 degree connectors but yes 

£50 delivered sounds spot on to me. Ill get my old Armor Jr down from the loft and get this boxed up. Thats If I have a box . . . If not ill find one some how.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 19, 2009)

90 degree connectors for what? Sata?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 19, 2009)

no for the use of a rad up top in the 690


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 19, 2009)

Ah ok. Understandable. lol.

Reet, Give me till tomorrow night and i'll be having it.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 19, 2009)

Sweet. Let me know (If im not on here or steam leave me a pm mate)


----------



## Hysteria (Apr 20, 2009)

I love my Antec 900.

Just wish my cabling was better. Any good suggestions for cable routing better as mine is a mess really 

3 HD's, 1 x floppy, a SATA DVD Writer & the Hiper Modular PSU all generate too many wires!


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 20, 2009)

Hysteria said:


> I love my Antec 900.
> 
> Just wish my cabling was better. Any good suggestions for cable routing better as mine is a mess really
> 
> 3 HD's, 1 x floppy, a SATA DVD Writer & the Hiper Modular PSU all generate too many wires!



Post a picture and we will see what we can do.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 20, 2009)

+ 1 on the picture.

Also, maybe lose the Floppy... lol.


----------



## Hysteria (Apr 20, 2009)

I'll try to grab one tomorrow night. Out all day then I'll post one up.

Mildly embarrassing though it is 

Oh and just realised, the Floppy is in but not connected


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 20, 2009)

Single picture for now...more to come later maybe.

See SysSpecs - 'His' rig for more info.






I had to use the flash in my PC room..sorry! 

Lian Li model in my SysSpecs, not the best cable management on my part but it will do for now...cant be bother with trying to make it look any better, no reason.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 20, 2009)

I said I would, an here they are, better night shots of my case, I'll do daylight ones later


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 20, 2009)

Damn tidy acid, very impressive  Love those sata cables too. I may steal a few ideas when I get my Lian Li


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 20, 2009)

The SATA cables annoy me funnily enough, they looked good when I did it that way but looking at the pictures now they aren't so tidy 

This is by far the best case I've ever owned, the build quality is second to none and the case its self allows for amazing cable management...I don't need to start cutting holes everywhere unlike my Antec cases.

The one downside; airflow. It isn't anywhere near as good as the 900 I had, though I did have my Antec fitting with 110cfm fans vs the stock 70cfm~ TriCools that come with the case.....this case is best suited for water, same as all Lian Li's in my view. 

Buy one!


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah I should be taking on a V1000b by the end of the week - just the thought of reverse ATX and heat chambers makes me excited, not to mention its damn gorgeous.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 20, 2009)

hehe, Just setup the 5.1 Alex. Had it on 2.1 before.

Damn this is nice.

Just wish my computer had sound, silly Win7... 

Using my Zen atm.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 20, 2009)

How do you mean wish it had sound?

The MIIF uses the same chip as the Deluxe and I have sound.

And wtf is up with Kyle's avy


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 20, 2009)

No driver support in W7 for the ADI2000 chip atm  might be able to get it working with a manual install tho.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 20, 2009)

But I have sound


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 20, 2009)

it works sometimes, but then i get "**** Driver failed to load" on desktop sometimes. Really annoying as i use my PC as an Alarm... lol


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 20, 2009)

What driver you using?

Windows 7 installed a driver OOTB, then I installed the latest from Asus, I have had no problems.

Even the BlackHawk equaliser works great.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 20, 2009)

The ones that came on the DriverCD. They fail tbh, doesn't let me open the Soundblaster CP either.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 20, 2009)

Dont bother with the "Crapative" (as Ket puts it) software then.

Wish I could see, it so hard offering help without the PC in front of you sometimes


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 20, 2009)

so get it of Asus' site?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 20, 2009)

Use the one for my P5Q deluxe, it uses the Soundmax BlackHawk Control Panel, much better than Creative IMO 

I'll get you the link


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 20, 2009)

thanks matey.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 20, 2009)

You sure you didn't do a manual install? I thought moonpig tried that already using the blackhawks.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 20, 2009)

The driver tha comes with the MIIF uses a stripped down version of the BlackHawk driver.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 20, 2009)

I've tried alot of stuff, but it has a mind of it's own.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thats what I'm using in Windows 7

http://dlsvr04.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/audio/SoundMAXAudio_V610X6480_Vista.zip

BlackHawk CP is great!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 20, 2009)

alright, did you post that circular item btw alex?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes, should be there 2moro


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 20, 2009)

sweet, tomorrow is going to be double Funz.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 20, 2009)

Got it install + Works.

MY GOD, THIS IS SEXY.

My desk looks kinda epic atm. Pitty i don't have a camera till Saturday night.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 20, 2009)

My new case from tatty


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 20, 2009)

What was the email?

Nice work, very tidy, apart from the top left... lol.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks like we are all getting new cases 

Glad you got the sound working Moonpig


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 20, 2009)

Is your HSF on a tilt pepper? 

And alex, I lol'ed when I saw this picture so I had to use it haha. Say the word and ill go back to pedobear 

*edit*

Oh and moon - any word on the case?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 20, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Got it install + Works.
> 
> MY GOD, THIS IS SEXY.
> 
> My desk looks kinda epic atm. Pitty i don't have a camera till Saturday night.



How did the bank transfer go m8ty? any luck?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 20, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> And alex, I lol'ed when I saw this picture so I had to use it haha. Say the word and ill go back to pedobear
> ?



Who is it of?

And after I google'd him pedobear is pretty creepy to have as an avy too


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 20, 2009)

Its Josef Fritzl


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 20, 2009)

What is it with you and F*cked up avatars, lol.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 20, 2009)

haha, Id rather have something memorable so people remember me


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 20, 2009)

Its just creepy, pedobear was quite funny till I realised what he stood for 

The one you have now is pretty insensitive IMO, but I have never had much of that sort of sense of humour.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh, ill swap it out then, no worries 

Sorry im into my dark humour, but if it offends people / makes them think "ouch" then ill respect that no problem.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 20, 2009)

Everybody has their own sense of humor, don't be ashamed of it, embrace it


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 20, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Is your HSF on a tilt pepper?



It can twist around a little I haven't aligned it properly but I'm sure its fine


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 20, 2009)

@ Kyle : Send it, PM about money / days

@ Ketxxx : Got back from College at 5pm, been sorting Drivers for sound, then just cooked and eaten dinner. I'll try now. Don't need it posting till Wednesday though.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 20, 2009)

PICTURE :O :O :O :O - Found a random camera... lol. Sorry about quality.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 20, 2009)

Wooooow, that's one neat desk. 
ine:




I've got another one that should be finished in just over a fortnight at most (that one I needed to test the functionality of). 
I'll start the organisatino from scratch once i get that one, won't have two full towers worth of cables to contend with either.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 20, 2009)

your setup.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 20, 2009)

That was post print out session, the printer smelt as though it was burning.  I just kept the mess from when my desktop went in there. I'll get a decent set-up once the new desk gets home (desktop's 1.6*1m and my dad refuses to give me a lift in the car with it, it'll be an interesting journey home on the train).


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 20, 2009)

FFS :



> Invoice Number: ********
> Account Name:   Mr Danny Reall
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 20, 2009)

Thats why I never order from scan


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 20, 2009)

I have never had a problem from Scan, typical lol.

Though they are not my number one source anymore


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh their getting a juicy email of hate. 

The website claimed 'In stock'... and they told me at 7:30pm, too late for me to change my order.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 20, 2009)

Actually think I had this once, they were really helpful tho, go free del off my next order and they split the order into two deliveries for nothing 

I complained about being told so late, and it is due to the fact they are actually picking and packing up until 8pm, so there was obviously an error on the stock control system.

Can happen to any company

First time I have used ebuyer in about 3 years and my case comes through damaged


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 20, 2009)

that would be good, but not good enough.

I order this expecting it to arrive tomorrow, the day im posting my loop, so if the Xigmatek does arrive... i have no computer.

Pointless.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 20, 2009)

I know, sucks, at least you will only have to wait an extra day, I have had to wait 3


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 20, 2009)

no, i have to wait till Thursday. Im not in Wednesday. The only days i can get things delivered are Tuesday and Thursday.

So unless that pay for before 7:30 postage, i cant.

Oh, does anyone know if an 8800GT would work alongside an 8800GTS 320MB for folding?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 20, 2009)

It will work fine but you need a display plugged into the second GPU, or you gotta make one of those dongle things.

(I just hooked up both VGA and DVI to my monitor)


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 20, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> no, i have to wait till Thursday. Im not in Wednesday. The only days i can get things delivered are Tuesday and Thursday.
> 
> So unless that pay for before 7:30 postage, i cant.
> 
> Oh, does anyone know if an 8800GT would work alongside an 8800GTS 320MB for folding?



For folding yes.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 20, 2009)

right, perfect.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 20, 2009)

Do they have a different number of shaders?
The lower end card will reduce the performance of the higher end one, the higher end card will perform the same as the lower end one. I suggest you make a post in the F@H forums to get a more detailed explanation.
Pyro


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 20, 2009)

Its not SLI


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 20, 2009)

I thought you were never meant to fold in SLI anyway? Meh, I be confused.
What's the whole different numbers of shaders on different cards in the same system thing about then?


----------



## Hysteria (Apr 21, 2009)

Out of interest, with regards modding the Antec 900, is the only way to improve cable management drilling through the motherboard panel?

Looking to still tidy up the cabling in my system to improve the air flow & keep it cool as last thing I want is my P5Q going pop for any reason. Plus I've got a 4890 inbound this week 

What's a good price for a 2nd hand, mint condition Sapphire 4870 512mb?

Never know where to ask price recommendations tbh


----------



## ace80 (Apr 21, 2009)

Liking the pics guys.
All you lot buying stuff is really starting to scratch my itch to buy someting, anything.



alexp999 said:


> Looks like we are all getting new cases


Must be the time of year, i was also considering a new case although i'm restricted for the size as it sits on my window sill and i still want daylight to get through.

One thing i'm defo looking forward to arriving is one of fits acrylic see through tops for my dtek fuzion


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 21, 2009)

Lol, i have a Sapphire 4870 512MB behind me on my table... Pitty someone already has dibs


----------



## Hysteria (Apr 21, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Lol, i have a Sapphire 4870 512MB behind me on my table... Pitty someone already has dibs



Yeah I'm looking to sell mine, just wondered on the average price for a 2nd hand one as I've looked on Ebay & they seem to go for around £100 +p&p.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 21, 2009)

Right, once again ... I need help.

Which PSU do i buy? (The TX750w isn't instock till next week)

Scan say they'll change my order.

*1000W Akasa AK-P100FG-BKUK V2 Powermax - £119*


> ATX 2.2
> 1 x 4pin ATX 12V
> 6 x 4pin Molex
> 2 x 6pin PCI-E Power
> ...



*750w Silverstone SST-OP750 - £99*


> ATX 2.2
> 1 x 4pin ATX 12V
> 6 x 4pin Molex
> 1 x 6Pin AUX
> ...



*850W Silverstone ST85EF Element - £107*


> ATX 2.3
> 1 x 4+4pin CPU +12V
> 6 x 4pin Molex
> 2 x 6+2pin PCI-E Power
> ...



*750W Silverstone ST75F Modular - £99*


> ATX 2.2
> 1 x 4pin ATX 12V
> 8 x 4pin Molex
> 1 x 6Pin AUX
> ...



*750w Silverstone SST-DA750 Modular - £102*


> ATX 2.2
> 1 x 4pin ATX 12V
> 6 x 4pin Molex
> 4 x 6pin PCI-E Power
> ...



*700W Tagan TG700-BZ PipeRock Modular - £109*


> ATX
> 1 x 4+4pin CPU +12V
> 6 x 4pin Molex
> 2 x 6+2pin PCI-E Power
> ...


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 21, 2009)

750w Silverstone Modular has my vote. Very solid units.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 21, 2009)

Ok, but which one?

750W Silverstone ST75F Modular
or
750w Silverstone SST-DA750 Modular


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 21, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Ok, but which one?
> 
> 750W Silverstone ST75F Modular
> or
> 750w Silverstone SST-DA750 Modular





Ketxxx said:


> 750w Silverstone *Modular* has my vote. Very solid units.



In other words, either one  You might find the unit with the 8 pin PCI-E more useful in the future though.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 21, 2009)

Right, ordered the 750w Silverstone SST-DA750 Modular.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 21, 2009)

I hope your not a typical geek , those Silverstone units are pretty weighty for PSUs


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 21, 2009)

Lol, you asking me whether im weak? haha.


----------



## morpha (Apr 21, 2009)

*Can I Join?*

P5Q (the basic one) rev 1.xx
Bios ver: 1306


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 21, 2009)

Alex will add you when he's online.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 21, 2009)

My god, shes naked! 

*Warning - you may make a "mess" *







Its strnagely more accesable. I like it open bench


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice, i loved it when my computer was on a bench. I built one for it. Looked / Cooled really good.

But the desk cools better 

Lol @ the PowerSW cable, MIIF's have a button on the Mobo.

And whats with the random 120mm Fan?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 21, 2009)

haha, the random 12cm fan was in my cupboard when I was digging through my cables for that random power switch  Thought id might as well put it to a bit of use haha.

Its actually the same temperature wise as my 690 was . . .


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 21, 2009)

haha, nice.

May get a picture of my MIIF, it's out of the desk... and damn it looks good.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 21, 2009)

Please do 

Oh and dont be freaked out when you get the case, im sending it in my Armor Jr's box 

Im sure Ive not included / left something in the case . . . but Ive taped it up now. ffs.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 21, 2009)

Lets hope it a 'Left something' in the case. 

Uploading now.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 21, 2009)

God damn. Those 4830's look gorgeous. And my little diamondback :3

Did you lap your 8600?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 21, 2009)

Came lapped. TheHaunted did it.

I've lapped my E2160 though. And E2200


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 21, 2009)

Can I ask - have you won the lottery as of recent? You seem to be splashing out on a lot of nice stuff


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't think i have...

I've come into some money (not alot), so i thought i'd treat myself. Also, it's not like i have any of the stuff i've upgraded from. All that was sold to help fund this.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 21, 2009)

At the minute all I can do is sell stuff to fund new purchases - the money from you buying my 690 is going straight to tigger for the V1000, so I have "upgraded" for free - I dare say the only thing I have properly splashed out on recently is that GTX cooler.

Still, it wasnt a criticism or anything, im just rather jealous of some of the stuff you have


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 21, 2009)

lol, well im jealous of people like Fits etc. They seem to have £2000 + Computers... 

I'm just smart in that i tend to only buy 2nd hand. Also, im able to build computers for mate, giving me money and the opportunity to upgrade my computer.

The only reason i can get that PSU now is because im putting my Hiper580w into a build for someone.

The CM690 build im doing is looking to be sub-£250. Purely because i have managed to get parts super cheap, and some things have been given to me for free. I'm getting an 8800GTS for £35 . Only thing i'm not sure about is the Motherbaord, i'm planning on running two cards on it, so i need x8 dual at least. Meaning i have to get X38+.

My HD4830s came around because a mate is getting my HD4870, and another mate wants two ATi cards in a month or two. So i bought them now (i've never had dual cards), and i'll sell them on later. Hopefully along with my Asus VH226H, then i'll get myself a 24"+ monitor for £200-£250.

Thats how it works with me, i may lose out about £10-£25 on each buy, but other incomes make up for that. I suppose it's a hobby that costs, but it's worth it.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 21, 2009)

Its not a hobby as far as im concerned, more of an addiction. Its the thought of making something better, look nicer, run faster, you know? I have spent close to £2000 in my (almost) 2 years of PC building, which is a price hard to swallow.

Let me know when you go for a larger monitor, I like the look of that ASUS - what connectors does it have?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 21, 2009)

I fully understand. But i've chosen a career in IT, so it's more than a hobby, like you say.

The Asus has: 1x HDMI, 1x DVI, 1x VGA, 1x 3.5mm.

It's going to a mate atm, but if anything changes, i'll let you know.

FFS, Scan have told me i have to ring them to add £1.33 to my order. They screw me over and they have the cheek to ask my for one fucking pound!


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 21, 2009)

Im off to college for 2 years after I have done this year at 6th form, doing an advanced IT hardware course, Ive been told that completing it will give me the equivelant to 3 A's at A level - couple that with the points I get from my AS Levels and I can walk into any university, even cambridge if I so chose. After that I can become an IT Teacher at like a secondary school, go into the Hardware repair and servicing area, whatever I want. Doing something I love and having the fleixibility to walk into any job in any area of IT I want? 

Ah that sounds pefect, just let me know if / when.

Scan tried to ask for £7 to ship a wire fan guard and a HDD adapter kit totalling £6.50 odd - I wanted to attack my screen haha. Its daylight robbery that you cant do a thing about :shadedshu


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow, that's awesome.

I'm in first year of College atm, doing a general IT course. But after you said that, i'm really interested in an "Advanced Hardware" course  . I wonder if anywhere near me does it. How close is the college to you?

Just rang them and paid it, against my will. They didn't even post the Xigmatek alone... so i have no computer till Thursday.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 21, 2009)

The college is like a 10 minute drive, im getting a scooter soon so that should be fun to ramble to college on 

Theres another college that does the course but thats further away. 

I couldnt be doing without my pc for more than a day or two, it would drive me mad.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 21, 2009)

Hmmm... I'd do it at the college im at now, but the teachers are really cheeky. Unless their abit more serious in the advanced stuff.

Gunna enquire tomorrow 

I went 4 weeks without her a week back. Now 2 days. I'm not doing too well.. lol. Full days off aswell! They were ment for GAMING!


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 21, 2009)

What are you using right now? Laptop or something?

Just had 2 weeks off, then the flu smites me. Havent slept / eaten in almost 3 days, I feel like Im dying. Keep downing pint after pint of water with ice in it.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 21, 2009)

No, the family computer. This HP slimline. Poor hardware, but the case is sexy. Luckily it can handle 720p, Heroes in 15mins!

I manage to get a cold/flu multiple times a year.

The second build has another reason, backup. lol.

Get some soup you spanner. lol

Edit: OMG SCAN!

I sent this:


> As for delivery, i can only collect items at these times:
> Wednesday : Before 8am, then after 4pm.
> Thursday : All day
> Friday : Before 9am, after 4pm.



So what do they do? post it today, for tomorrow.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 21, 2009)

Damn big companies 

Damn flu, lol.

Here is a teaser!  (And yes I have already checked and its not damaged, more to come!)


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 21, 2009)

I buy new stuff, but I'm just very thrifty. I won't overspend on anything nomatter what anyone says. I found a 22" LG thats pretty awesome for £125 delivered, it does the job


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice alex, looking forward 

Ket, There lots of Samsungs etc. in the £110 - £130 bracket now. 22" aswell.

At the moment im looking at that HansG 28", Or this LG 27" that has a TV Tuner, 1080p aswell. Very tempting. Wall mounted would be amazing.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 21, 2009)

Here is everything that arrived today.






These fans are so sexy!  and look even better in real life!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 21, 2009)

What I meant was I'll look for what I want, then find the cheapest manufacturer to meet my needs, not go and buy something for £200 when I can effectively get the same thing for £125


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 21, 2009)

Alex: I have the Smokey version oft those fans, their awesome.

Ket: Yea, i know. I was just saying. I do the same, i find what i want, then find it second hand.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 21, 2009)

I thought they were in the above pic.

So purdy 

Photos dont do them justice

Just getting the case customised for me now

Taken out HDD cage

Mounting 200mm fans on rubber mounts, etc.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 21, 2009)

nice, nice. Looking forward


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 21, 2009)

Might take a while, I'm a bit anal about cable management, lol.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 21, 2009)

haha, i'll be the same when the CM690 arrives.

Post 1,500.

Just been working out my other build, so far this is the Spec:

Intel Pentium Dual E2160
-- Need Motherboard (X38 + / 750i +)
-- Need RAM (2GB 800MHz +)
nVidia 8800GTS 320MB
Maxtor 80GB
CoolerMaster 690
CoolerMaster 470w
Windows 7 64bit

Not bad for sub £200 and a folder.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 21, 2009)

Oh yeah moon, let me know when you next try doing a bank transfer, I won't be able to check for the next few days.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 21, 2009)

I'll screen shot it, I'll try again after my dinner. Give me 30mins mate.

Would really make my day if you could get it all to me for Thursday, only day i have untill Saturday or next Tuesday.

Got everything else arriving then aswell : Heatsink, PSU, Case, Bundle


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 21, 2009)

I has RAM I can sell 

Although it is 675 MHz 4-4-4-12 rated, everyone said when I got it it can do 800 MHz,

But I wasnt much of an overclocker at the time


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 21, 2009)

Get ready to add me as a P5Q Pro owner!  I was gonna get a 750i FTW and go SLI later on, but I have decided to give ATI a shot again because I want the best motherboard platform ever made for LGA775 processors.  So my new plans are to get a P5Q Pro and eventually go with a CrossfireX setup.  I'll still be running my fake GTS250 for a few more months but, yeah, P45 here I come!


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 21, 2009)

Though it's actually possible that in 6 month's time I'll just be ready for a super powerful dual-GPU card from nVidia, we'll just have to see about the ATI part


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 21, 2009)

You can use a GTX295 on a P45


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 21, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> You can use a GTX295 on a P45



Oh, you mean, a super powerful dual-GPU card from nVidia?! It's like you read my mind!


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 21, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> I have spent close to £2000 in my (almost) 2 years of PC building, which is a price hard to swallow.



I've spent close to $4K this year alone. Tech Companys ->  <- Me


Its an obsession; a way of life even....not just for e-peen.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 21, 2009)

Studabaker, where you from?

Acid888, yea - theres a bit of e-penis involved  8====================D


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 21, 2009)

This is taking forever to do case! Want to see the mess I'm in?


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 21, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Studabaker, where you from?



I'm from a few places.  I live in Florida though.  Just moved down from the cold cold north.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 22, 2009)

Ah ok, nevermind then


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 22, 2009)

welcome to florida then Studabaker


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 22, 2009)

Got everything in my case  (Will get pics up later)

Just need some Blue CCFLs now to light the interior up a little more so I can see my hardware in the daytime, but the only CCFLs I want are on scan and they want £6.50 postage, dont suppose anyone is putting an order in soon? It would only cost about £1 to ship to it onto me


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 22, 2009)

me want PICS!
me want PICS!
me want PICS!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 22, 2009)

Well, Scan posted, and luckily it arrived before 10:30, so my brother collected it. Everything works / fits. Looks sexy. Massive amount of room, but now i have a guide line. Thinking either, another 92mm fan, or a BIGGER heatsink   .

Can get pictures. I want them to be good, and my proper camera is with the parents in Portugal.

Sorry Alex. I vow to never use Scan again.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 22, 2009)

HAHAHAHA, Just got a call from 'HSBC Fraud Center'. I got my brother to send my £145 (all my money is in my Paypal), and then i sent it onto Ketxxx. They wanted to check that no one was using my account.

Lol, I was like :O when he said 'Fraud'. lol.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 22, 2009)

Natwest did that to me, I ended up having to collect my desktop on christmas eve thanks to that, not impressed.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 22, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Sorry Alex. I vow to never use Scan again.



Fair enough but you'll soon find they are all as bad as each other. Tho scan is not my fav place to get stuff from now. I've gone back to whichever is the cheapest/fastest from the companies I trust.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 22, 2009)

Yea, suppose. But so far, Ebuyer, OcUK, ChilledPC and WcUK have been good to awesome.

And btw fellas, i thinking about giving up the Maximus. This NB thing is pissing me off, it may just be because of the E8600 though. Ran it with an E2160 and the NB was at 41c. With the E8600 im at 70+.

Would anyone be looking to get one? I'm willing to sell/trade as long as i get a good board at the same time. The board IS worth £201, and i've only had it about a month, less even. Condition is perfect.

I suppose if someone had the time, they could RMA it. But i just don't.

Anyone? Really interested in a DFI.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 22, 2009)

But then you'd be leaving this club,  for that. I dunno how to help with the northbridge issue apart from cooling it a bit more.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 22, 2009)

tried loads, swapped thermal paste twice.

I may just see how much i could get for my MIIF, E8600 and OCZ 1066MHz 2x2GB, then go i7. 

If i stayed LGA775, i'd stay P45.

Edit:

I found afew forums discussing the NB temps of the M II F. Apparently it's a bad batch. Somehthing about heatsink contact. They all have the same solution:



> You can try to put washer on the NB screw to reduce the temp of the NB..





> Heh, good advice to be sure! I found with mine, that two little rubber pads glued to the heatsink posts that the mounting screws went into, were actually stiff enough that they were suspending the whole heatsink/heatpipe assembly above the Northbridge so that it could not make contact. I removed them and found by looking at the transfer print of the thermal compound that the heatsink/heatpipe assembly now is making full contact across the northbridge. The NB temps have dropped at idle to the mid 40's and never rises much above mid 50's at full stress. The heatsink/heatpipe assembly now is warm when operating, which is what should happen. I am amazed that I did not experience any instability with the NB operating at 60+C idle and approaching 80c under stress. It did shut down one time when I had the NB thermal shutdown protection set at 80c, so I know it ventured up to that temp one time. At any rate, I'm glad it is finally resolved and look forward to some modest OC experimentation



I'm going to try it tomorrow morning. Really can't be arsed right now.

Also Alex. I may be looking to get 2 92mm fans sometime soon. So if you find a cathode and two 92mm fans (£5 - £9, Neon or coloured), tell me and ill get your cathodes for you.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 23, 2009)

Just making a post for the hell of it on my new 22" screen  When its all said and done this LG screen isn't half bad. Had to mess with the settings to get a good picture out of it, but for the money its not bad at all. 1680*1050 viewing also kicks arse


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 23, 2009)

try 1920x1080. Soooooooooo crisp. Especially with Win7. Beautiful.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 23, 2009)

1680*1050 is REALLY crisp on this LG, damn beautiful even. I would try a higher res, but 1680*1050 is its max.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 23, 2009)

oh, my Asus is 1920x1080 native. But 1680x1050 looks good too.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 23, 2009)

I was going to get a BenQ that could do that native, but I was too impatient to wait a extra day


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 23, 2009)

ketxxx
I know exactly what you feel like.
I also moved to a 22" from a 17"


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah its awesome  My old 17" wasn't exactly bad but this 22" is great! Talk about E-Peen ================================D


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 23, 2009)

Lol, check this then. Come June/July, i'll be selling this Asus and getting a 27" LG

TV Tuner
1920x1080
Wall Mountable
HDMI
20000:1
5ms

Can't wait. Means:

8=============================================D


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 23, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Really interested in a DFI.



Stay away from DFI P45 boards, I have one and its useless....88 codes all the way and no OCing...needs an RMA. :shadedshu



Ketxxx said:


> I was going to get a BenQ that could do that native, but I was too impatient to wait a extra day




I have the BenQ @ 1920x1080 and let me tell you, you should of waited!!! 


HIS 4870 1GB OTW guys, finally got a replacement for the one UPS stole...although they wont pay for it, bastards. I'll add a 4850 1GB later this year and get a bigger e-peen and 1.2 trilion fps in Crysis


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 23, 2009)

Lol... The P45 club is really showing off it's penis' now.

And Acid, theres nothing like throwing regret at someone... lol.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 23, 2009)

hey guys - sorry i have been away these past few days, havent been well enough to get up or anything, plus i have had1 meal in 4 days, as you can imagine im in a bit of a state. been to the hospital where i was told there was a possibility it could be meningitis (my 3rd scare in 10 years) however i have been told its just a strong strain of flu, so thats nice to hear. 

sorry again moon, ill get the 690 shipped asap, ill get out of bed and get that sorted.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 23, 2009)

I don't regret anything. The LG looks nice with my PC (moreso than the BenQ would of) and 1680*1050 is a very common gaming resolution, so its all good really


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 23, 2009)

Kyle,you should get your v1000 tommorow,the gidger came and picked it up about 30mins ago.

I have a 22" LG monitor too ket,mines a W2242s.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 23, 2009)

Thats the exact screen I have  I wouldn't call it great, but its not bad once you messed with the settings.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 23, 2009)

Its not too bad at all.I have mine fixed to my wall with a bracket,as usual the stand is a wobbly pos.


----------



## _jM (Apr 23, 2009)

Morn'n ladds 

How is everyone this fine thursday?

I just got a newer SAMSUNG 22 incher also... really nice LCD.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 23, 2009)

Hmmm... Maybe this should be the Asus P45 + 22" club?

Just installed the Win7 7077 build, and it's completly failing with audio. Apparently, theres no audio devices attached... and the installed that Alex gave me (BlackHawk) doesn't match my hardware...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 23, 2009)

P45 owners have 22"


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 23, 2009)

Im running 7077 with that driver I told you to download. It works fine, tho I must admit, I manually installed the driver first. Then ran setup.


----------



## Hysteria (Apr 23, 2009)

I've got 22" too.

To go with my 4890 that arrived today


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 23, 2009)

Am I the only one still stuck at 1024*768? Although there are two in that set-up and if I go crossfire I'll be setting up another two for laughs... (Who could resist a four monitor set-up?)


----------



## Mr.President (Apr 23, 2009)

oh! never saw this thread. Im a Proud P5Q onwer as well


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 23, 2009)

Am I the only one here with the SE/R?


----------



## Inioch (Apr 23, 2009)

I've got a HP 24" 1920x1200 and I'm loving it.
Getting a second 4870 from Polarman, then it's more love for me


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 23, 2009)

I would like to see 4890 + 4870 + 4850 + 4830 Crossfire


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 23, 2009)

Hmm... i have 2 4830s and one 4870 in my room. 

Anyone care to lend me a 4 x PCI-E x16 mobo and a 4850 and 4890?


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 23, 2009)

That'd be interesting to see, I rather doubt one of them exists though. (I may be wrong, and if I am then it'd be bloody expensive).


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 23, 2009)

http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MB-303-AS&groupid=701&catid=5&subcat=1050

All we need 

Anyone got one spare? lol


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow, I overestimated the cost, nice mobo though. You'd need to use single slot coolers so you couldn't overclock them as far right? If someone left one on your doorstep you'd abandon the ASUS P45 clubhouse correct?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 23, 2009)

Normal 4890, 4870, 4830. Then SingleSlot 4850.

I would abandon, i'd whip it on my folder and buy 4 nVidia cards


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 23, 2009)

I wanna see if I can sell my 4850s to see if i can get a 4890


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 23, 2009)

send one to the P45 experiment cause? lol. We'll give you... a small amount... haha.

I think my next change is to the ATi 5 series or nVidia equalivilent in June/July. If thats when their out. If not, something else.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 23, 2009)

There's a news thread on GT300 that went up today, I suggest you make your way there moonpig, Q4 release.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 23, 2009)

Money? lol.

I'm not that big a spender.

And it has to be July. These 4830s are going to a mate.

Ok, thinking of some LEDs instead of cathodes. Going for this look:







What you lot think?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 23, 2009)

My 250th post!

Anyways, bump for the fastest growing thread on TPU   

Does anyone have 4 x 5.25 bay from an old case, i need one. I'll pay a small amount + postage.


----------



## ace80 (Apr 24, 2009)

@ Moonpig,
Led lighting can look very nice, I did it about a year ago on an old rig. I did the 7 volt mod like on fans just to take the glare down a bit tho.

I should be posting some new pics up in a week or so, just got me a new case, everything is ripped out and i'm figuring out the best layout. Also got to order a few things.
Oh and fits Dtek acrylic top arrived yesterday and it looks awesome, fine craftsmanship.

Any of you guys in the U.K. got any UV tubes hanging around that you wan't sold?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 24, 2009)

As in Cathodes? If so, Alex sent me some, but im not sure about cathodes anymore. Wanting LEDs after talking with MKMods.

You just wanting the cathode strips? or the transformer etc. aswell?


----------



## ace80 (Apr 24, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> As in Cathodes? If so, Alex sent me some, but im not sure about cathodes anymore. Wanting LEDs after talking with MKMods.
> 
> You just wanting the cathode strips? or the transformer etc. aswell?


Just the cathodes. I'll shoot alex a pm tomorrow se if he's still got any. Cheers


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 24, 2009)

No no, i mean i have them. And if you want them...


----------



## ace80 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ah ok then, i'll send you a pm later just about to go to work now. Should be back between 10-11pm.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 24, 2009)

alrighty.

Got the second rig up and running Ket and Alex. Installing windows now.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 24, 2009)

I'm expecting 600FSB


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 24, 2009)

I'll see what i can do over the weekend.

This sound issue is annoying me, i'm gunna make a thread.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 24, 2009)

Still getting problems with the sound on your M2F eh?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 24, 2009)

yerp. Kinda depressing.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 24, 2009)

Send me a PM or something with as much details as possible, I'm good at hoodwinking things, might be able to come up with a custom W7 driver or something.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 24, 2009)

how about a thread?

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=92233


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 24, 2009)

Replied. Now go do what I said


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 24, 2009)

Just been doing some measuring. And it looks like the Scythe Ninja II will fit my desk. 

Gunna try it later on, if it does   . If not, i still have the Xigmatek.

Just thought, if sound doesn't work on 7100 - i'll just use the BioStar. Give this MIIF away.

There's that, and my new idea. Basically:

I need 2 x '4 x 5.25 bays'. Gunna put them in my desk, then fit:
1 x Blu-ray Drive
3 x 36GB or 2 x 74GB Raptor in Raid 0 for Games
2 x 250GB or 2 x 320GB in Raid 1 for Media
2 x 30GB SSD in Raid 0 for OS + Programs

I need 500GB+ for my Media. 60GB+ for OS and Programs. 80+ GB for Steam folder.

What you guys think?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 24, 2009)

Ooooo... Thinking of 5 x these for the desk. Then selling the Smokies. I want lights again 

Anyone got any 'in action' pictures?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 24, 2009)

Before you install Sound for Win 7 lmk, so I can talk you through how I did it.

And kyle had some of those XLF's pretty sure he has some pics somewhere.

And seems like a lot of HDDs for no reason. I have just one 640GB AAKS.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 24, 2009)

Yea, thing is:

I curious about Raptor Raid0 performance in games.
I need to have a media drive. I format alot.
The SSDs are quite pointless. Just if i can get them cheap. Prefere to use my 500GB Black for OS and Programs though.


----------



## ace80 (Apr 25, 2009)

My second rig has my P35 Asus Blitz Formula with the Supreme FXII sound card on pciex1, I'm running Windows 7 build 7000 and had only one prob installing sound, had to use the vista drivers. Haven't tried the Blackhawk control panel though.

Did you try running the installer in compatability mode?

I have the 3 of them fans on top of my rad, well the solid red coloured ones, absolutely love em', dead silent.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

You don't have the ones with the white LEDs?

I'm thinking of re-cutting some wood so there's only circles that show for the fans. Even Sexier.


----------



## _jM (Apr 25, 2009)

I agree that would look nicer as well


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

Doing the Cutting/measuring now. 

AMAZING : A CD = FAN CIRCLE SIZE :O :O :O :O

How amazing is that!


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 25, 2009)

I say don't bother with the Raptors unless you have the extra cash.


Go RAID0 with another 500GB WD Black and it will be more than enough for anyone's needs....you want extra storage then pickup a 1TB drive cheap and add that in there too.

Spending money on hard drives isn't such a good idea when you can pick up some aftermarket cooling for that damn NB of yours for little cash....keep the rest of the money you had planned to spend on Raptors and spend it on something for your LAN rig.

Another thing, why did you get rid of your loop? No air cooler will match it for temps.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

Because, Desk + Water Loop = Fail.

Good idea. I like that, i'll be getting the drives soon.

Only need afew things for the LANer.

Edit, Hows this sound?

2 x 500GB WD Black Raid0 (OS + Programs + Games)
1 x 500GB WB Black (Media)
LG GGC-H20L Blu-Ray Reader & HD-DVD
£196.85


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Apr 25, 2009)

*Can I join?*

ASUS P5Q Pro running Ketxxx modded Bios 1104 dated 07-31-08. Anyone know if the newer bios are any better?


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 25, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> ASUS P5Q Pro running Ketxxx modded Bios 1104 dated 07-31-08. Anyone know if the newer bios are any better?



look at the bottom
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=879257&postcount=1


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

Welcome Mr. Folder.

The 8800GTS just arrived  - Only need afew more things now.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hey Moon, you realise HDD dont affect FPS in games right? Just slightly boosts the loading times?

And even tho I format ALOT, I have an external HDD that I backup everything on to.

I was going to RAID some AAKS, but for the price, I would gain about 1-2 secs at boot and less than that loading a game. Seems pointless IMO.

I will still try it one day, but when the extra drive can be had for £30.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 25, 2009)

My 500GB drives do their job, they don't do anything more than the 640GB AAKS I have though...just more expense and issues when changing boards or when one goes wrong.

Save the cash it'd cost you and spend it on beer...you will enjoy it more.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

Yea, good point. Win7 runs and boots fast enough.

I NEED a CD/DVD Drive, so i thought io may aswell go BluRay now. I NEED a second HD of 500GB+, but their £40 minimum.

I'm looking at ordering from both OcUK and eBuyer. OcUK for the Sata Cable, and eBuyer for the BluRay Drive and Hard-Drive.

I'm looking at:
£130 if i get everything from OcUK
£116 if i get the Cable from OcUK and the HD + BluRay from eBuyer.

eBuyer:
"Pioneer BDC-S02 Blu-Ray Reader 12X DVD±RWDL/RAM SATA Black"
"Western Digital WD5000AAKS 500GB SATA II 7200RPM 16MB Cache"

OcUK:
"LG GGC-H20L Blu-Ray Reader & HD-DVD ROM Serial ATA Drive"
"Hitachi Deskstar P7K500 500GB SATA-II 16MB Cache"


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

Good choice of Drive, I will only ever by Asus or Pioneer drives now.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

edited.

I prefer the OcUK one. I know its £15 more, but that LG Drive reads HD-DVD aswell. Their like £2 each now :O


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 25, 2009)

Do you need Blu-Ray for the E-peen or for some other reason?

I don't see a need for it even in my HTPC as I stand by the reasoning that the PS3 still offers the best Blu-Ray drive out there...you get a gaming system and a movie player, win on both things.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

If you compare Drives to cars:

LG = Kia

Pioneer/Asus = Aston/Bentley etc

They are SOO quiet.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 25, 2009)

Nothing wrong with any of my LG's, they are quiet and do their job perfectly.

Even if they did make noise it wouldn't be so bad, I use it so little it makes no difference to me either way.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

It's not for e-penis reason. The family has just bought an LG 42" 1080p TV. And im going to start building a HTPC for it. I thought a Blu-Ray drive would be a sexy addition. You can get HD DVDs for seriously cheap now.

Yea, i get all my HD Films by other means, but a physical collection is great.

I like noise, means the computer is better  . Same with cars, silent ones are crap, you want some V8 muscle!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

Ever tried an Asus or Pioneer?

I always thought LG were really good till I did


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

I used to have an Asus Drive. Never tried Pioneer.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 25, 2009)

My HTPC has an Asus one in it, makes no more noise than the LG units to be honest...but like I said, I don't use them often enough to care so it makes little difference.

I buy whatever one is cheaper so long as its SATA. 

I still think Blu-Ray drives in PC's are a waste of time, get a PS3 and enjoy that 42" TV to the fullest...forget about HD DVD as its now as forgotten as Betamax and you will be just wasting your money.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

What ever ones cheapest? Your telling me to get a PS3 over a £57 BluRay drive.

lol.

I don't want a console anyways, too much money. Unless my brother chipped in with me. Doubt it though. PC's are just Soooooooooooooooooooo much better than consoles.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

Asus is made by Pioneer, so technically you have owned a Pioneer Moon. 

And like Acid said earlier, Blu-Ray or HD-DVD drives seems pointless. Unless you will actually use it.

And BR players start at about £100 now, £150 for a Sony.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 25, 2009)

Wasting 57 quid you could spend towards a cheap PS3 off fleabay or similar.

PS3 is also sweet for running Linux on and folding. 

I have a HTPC listed below but also have a PS3, I use the HTPC for music, PC games and so on and the PS3 for movies and games...works perfectly.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

Gah, i hate you two! lol.

CD/DVD it is then... FOR NOW.

From OcUK:
£43 Hitachi Deskstar P7K500 500GB SATA-II 16MB Cache
£18 Samsung SH-S223F/BEBE 22x DVD±RW SATA Dual Layer ReWriter
£70

Edit: Just burnt Win7 7100. Just moving files onto another drive, then i'll install.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 25, 2009)

A solid choice.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

Id still recommend getting a pioneer or Asus drive


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

x22 though..


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

I havent even seen discs that can do x20.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

lol. 

Im on 7100, ladies.

Installing ATi and moving some stuff, then i'll install the dreaded sound drivers.

Do you want any screenshots to ponder over before i install anything?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

When doing the sound drivers, I extracted the zip folder, then manually installed the driver, rebooted. Then ran Asussetup in Vista SP1 compat mode and all was good.

Try it with your MIIF sound drivers first. The 7mb package, I linked to in the other thread.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

Right ok, i'll give it ago in a mo. Off to play some Football.


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 25, 2009)

I decided to get the 750i FTW after all, and ... :shadedshu


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

If you were in the UK, i'd take that 750i from you.

Unlucky about the SATA though.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

Sorry, sarcastic roll, but my dad has a 750i FTW and I have the P5Q deluxe, I could have told you how bad the 750i FTW is. Admitedly it is the best NVIDIA board IMO, but the experience I have had with NVIDIA chips has put me off for life. They suck so bad! Mind you I got a free upgrade to a Q6600 cus of it 

Oh and just wiping my main rig now for Win 7 7100, got it all sorted on my laptop now, much better than 7000 which I had on here before. And my fingerprint logon works now!!!!


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 25, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Sorry, sarcastic roll, but my dad has a 750i FTW and I have the P5Q deluxe, I could have told you how bad the 750i FTW is. Admitedly it is the best NVIDIA board IMO, but the experience I have had with NVIDIA chips has put me off for life. They suck so bad! Mind you I got a free upgrade to a Q6600 cus of it



Hmm, I've seen you tout the 750i FTW as a decent board many times.  But I guess when you're talking about making a seriously serious build you wouldn't use it eh?

I guess I should be returning this to CompUSA and getting the P5Q.  It's gonna be a long day of copying data from my PATA drive and doing the dance all over again


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

Right, i think i understand the issue now. I don't think Windows recognizes the SoundCard. Ran AsusSetup from the MoboCD and this is the screen:







Before i had two audio installs.

What should i do? Is there anything in BIOS that i should check?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

750i FTW is the best NVIDIA board if you MUST have a NVIDIA chip. But as far it goes compared to Intel Chips, NVIDIA are crap. Especially when put with a quad.

Dont use the Install CD, it is usually always out of date,


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

So what now? The DeviceManager route?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

Gimme a min and ill write you up a nice walkthrough


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 25, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Sorry, sarcastic roll, but my dad has a 750i FTW and I have the P5Q deluxe, I could have told you how bad the 750i FTW is. Admitedly it is the best NVIDIA board IMO, but the experience I have had with NVIDIA chips has put me off for life. They suck so bad! Mind you I got a free upgrade to a Q6600 cus of it
> 
> Oh and just wiping my main rig now for Win 7 7100, got it all sorted on my laptop now, much better than 7000 which I had on here before. And my fingerprint logon works now!!!!



The only decent nvidia chipset I ever had was the NF590 SLI on my Asus Crosshair, before that I had a NF4 on a DFI SLI-D, that was such a unstable POS, as were my 3 NF2 boards I owned.


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 25, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Dont use the Install CD



Hell no, never.  I didn't even need to install drivers anyway.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

Right, i'll take this time to try the Scythe. Back in afew.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> The only decent nvidia chipset I ever had was the NF590 SLI on my Asus Crosshair, before that I had a NF4 on a DFI SLI-D, that was such a unstable POS, as were my 3 NF2 boards I owned.



Remove your request for win 7, I should technically give you an infraction for that 

Google is your friend, if for some reason google plays up Ill tell you how to use it


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 25, 2009)

What the hell? Really? W7 as far as I am aware is in the public beta stage


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 25, 2009)

The betas and RCs have been publicly released, have they not?  I dunno, didn't think it was piracy when it's not the official release.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

It is in public beta, but you are not allowed to request where to get builds not officially released 

Win 7 RC Build 7100 has been leaked. It wont become officiall until May 5th.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 25, 2009)

Thats bloody retarded its not illegal in any shape or form. Who come up with that dumbass rule? Even with 7100 not being official could just say its not official yet, only 70xx is.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

@Ketxxx It comes under this rule:

Don't ask for warez or other illegal activities. (ie piracy, porn) Threads will be locked or deleted. Discussion about these topics may be allowed at moderator discretion. The discussion of related issues are permitted within reason. 

We are allowing discussion so long as no links are provided of where to get it.


@MoonPig

Go here to download the latest Audio Drivers for the MIIF

Extract the files, then open Device Manager.

Right click on the sound device and click Update Driver

Click "Browse My Computer for Driver Software"

Browse to "...\SoundMAXAudio610X6480_Vista\Vista\amd64\Vista" and click next.

It should say installing driver.

Reboot

Navigate to the extracted files and right click on AsusSetup and go to properties. Set Compatibilty as Vista SP1. Apply then run AsusSetup. Follow through the setup and then reboot.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 25, 2009)

The rule seems very vauge IMO. People could easily get a infraction for a rediculous reason wheres theres no real harm done. Ask around, you will likely find a lot of users who already have gotten a infraction for trite reasons. In some ways, TPU is kinda becoming like EOCF with its rules, can't so much as take a virtual breath without tripping over a rule, and thats bad. :shadedshu


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

OMG the Ninja II fits. Nicely aswell. But i can only have one fan on it :-(

Downloading now.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

Thats why I always say nicely first. I dont think it is right to just dish out infractions straight away,


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFSSSSS,

Tried to update the driver, got this:







Added compatibility for VistaSP1, ran it and got the 'doesn't match Hardware' again!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

OK, NP, you need to point to the driver manually then. I couldnt remember exactly what I did 

Once you have done the:

Click "Browse My Computer for Driver Software" bit

Click Let me pick from a list

Then Have disk, and point to "SoundMAXAudio610X6480_Vista\Vista\amd64\Vista"

and open ADIHdAud

Then click Install and it see how that goes. If that works, carry on from reboot, and installing with Asussetup in Compat mode.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

Nope, same old story. 

Tbh, i'm wanting rid of this board.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

What does Win 7 say when you try and install from ADIHdAud


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

This:






But then it installs and asks for reboot. I do. I get back to desktop, get a message saying SoundMAX failed to load. Tried AsusSetup and it's not compatible.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

AsusSetup wont run even with Compat running?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

Nope. Not the downloaded one.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

Damn, I gtg for a bit, will help more in about an hr.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm putting this up for sale. 

Can't be arsed with it. 

May go i7


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

Send the bloody thing back, it overheats and the sound doesnt work. Grounds for RMA if you ask me.

You wont sell it very easy with the problems you have been having on the forums,


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 25, 2009)

Moonpig fixed the overheating. Didn't have any thermal paste on the HS. Does everything work as it should in Vista/XP? If it does, nuttin wrong with the board, just a case of waiting on drivers that work in W7.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

He fixed it, but it still gets hotter than it should. I have never seen my NB reach 40*C


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

The NB idles at 50c. Everything else is dandy. 

I don't have XP or Vista to test it with.

Also, because i've removed the HeatSink, i don't think OcUK will accept it.

I know the sound will work in Vista, as it worked in the first public Win7 beta for me. It's these newer ones.

I'm planning on selling the whole bundle and going i7... lol.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 25, 2009)

Whats your load temp? like 60c isn't it? That can easily be explained by a crappy surface on the NB HS, lap it and temps would likely come down to 50-55c load, which is bang on normal taking ambient temps and case airflow into consideration. Asus boards when voltages are set to Auto tend to overvolt by some way as well, so that can also account for higher NB temps. OCuk will take it back, just don't tell them you removed the NB HS. I would also be interested in your board, but that would be under the proviso of my own testing.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, i wouldn't have a board if i sent this away. So i'd need to see my options.

If your interested, i'm sure we could work something out.

Just making a FS thread now. Gunna get pictures in a sec.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 25, 2009)

If you need a emergency stand-in board This would do the job, cheap too, £40.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm running Crossfire. And im not willing to spend £40 like that.

I think i'd buy either this or this


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 25, 2009)

I'd say the p5q-dlx myself.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

I still think the sound can be sorted. Why waste your money on i7? Its pointless IMO.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

I know, but if i get an offer on all the Kit. I could upgrade now, rather than later.

Ket, you willing to buy the Maximus?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

But i7 is such a waste of money. If you are getting really pissed with it, just swap out your MIIF with Kets Pro plus cash or something.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 25, 2009)

Not without my own testing, something isn't quite right with the board. I would want to test it first to see if its a non-issue or not and to see if any problems arise with it. I7 as already said, it is pretty much a waste of money. Has some advantages, but not many.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

If it was me I would either get the sound working or RMA and get another P45 board.

i7 is good for benching and thats it.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, i would RMA it etc. If i had board to use in the meantime. But i don't. So it's a massive hastle for me.

I sanded a block down as it was concave (upwards :/ ). So i don't think it would be accepted for RMA. 

I really want another P45 board so i can play games again!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

Dam wish you lived closer, I really want to get that sound working.

I would start looking at the connection, make sure it is in okay. I know for a fact that the driver is compatible with Win 7, and you know the hardware can produce sound, so something isnt right.

Wish I knew how remote desktop worked, maybe I could get it working then.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

how about team viewer?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

which is?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm in for some remote battling with the sound driver as well.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

you can view and control my computer. Free and easy.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

Want to give it a go? Just looked at their site. Looks good.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

Pin me down and take advantage of me boys.

Let go for it.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

setting up now


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

log in to steam or give me your MSN


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

actually, Steam. Havn't installed MSN yet. Takes ages to install aswell.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

MSN link is under my avvy (little blue man icon). Im ready


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

Steam or we can use a .txt on my screen.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 25, 2009)

can we control your puter? its easier for me just to come in an go wham bam this that an this, restart. Than to type loads of stuff


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

Alex is doing it atm.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

Damn that is a good app!

I think I know the problem.

MoonPig was trying to install the Soundmax Driver onto the 4830s. He has two Sound devices in there, each must be for the HDMI outputs on the 4830s, as the Hardware IDs are not right for an ADI 2000BX.

Which presents us with another problem, its not showing up in Windows.

So either,

A: Its got disabled in BIOS

B: Its come loose (As his desk has no PCI supports)


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

How do i 'enable' it?

I've re-fitted it plenty of times. I can give it another go though. The light on it are on though.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 25, 2009)

Look in the BIOS for your on-board audio, make sure its set to enabled and is in HDA not AC97 mode.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

BIOS nearly always has an option under integrated peripherals or something similar to enable or disable the on board sound/HD audio.

Check that, too.

Like I say, its not showing up in Windows, so as far as its conecerned it doesnt exist. 

Ill do a bit of searching see if it is a common problem.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 25, 2009)

^^ I beat j00


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

Ino, lol.

@ MoonPig

You will know when it is working when you have three devices in the Device Manager under Sound.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

I have it set to HD audio in BIOS.

And the sound card is fitted fine.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

Which PCI-E slot is it in?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

This black on that it says put it in in the manual.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

WTH, Hmmm, something is stopping it being seen.

The only probs people have around on google are installing it in the white instead of black slots.

It cant be an OS conflict cus Win 7 is based off Vista. They can share drivers, hell I have installed XP drivers on Win 7.

Ok few things to try,

First go to device manager and disable both sound devices, and reboot, then check back to see if a new one has appeared.

Second, Do me a favour and take out one of your 4830s and see if it makes it appear.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

doing it now. brb


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

Ok, disabled. Shutdown. Removed one HD4830. Booted. Checked DeviceManager and theres One :

HD Audio Device


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

do you have anything plugged into the SupremeFX?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

Keyboard has two 3.5 mm Jacks. Speakers and Mic. Got them both in, then the speakers into the keyboard.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hmm, only thing I can think of atm, is taking it out, blowing the slot, cleaning the fingers on the SupremeFX and reseating it.

If its not in the device manager, its not an OS problem afaik


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

right, brb again them

Is there anything in the BIOS that needs to be a certain value?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 25, 2009)

As long as the on-board audio is set to enabled or auto and set to HDA, thats it. It could still be a W7 problem, which is why you deffinately need to try installing the drivers on XP or Vista.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

Well on mine it is HD Audio: Enabled.

Maybe you could take a photo of the page the Audio options are on.

@ ketxxx, I cant see how it can be a Win 7 issue if its not even showing up in Device manager. Other people round the net have it installed ok.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

ok, brb


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 25, 2009)

Detection issues are both hardware and software related. Which is why its important to try installing the device on XP or Vista to determine if its a software or hardware problem.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

These drivers worked fine on Build 7058 (or which ever was first). So i don't think it's driver related.

Want a go at controlling Ketxxx?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

I found one place where someone was saying it can come loose. Have you tried reseating like I said?

And another idea, have you tried while running on stock clocks?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

I reseated with a blowjob.. .lol. 

I'll stock clocks now.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

I reckon instability could be causing it. Its my last idea, really.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

Stock clocks. Still on 'HD Audio Device' in Device Manager.

What about a sound card? If i was to buy one, is it worth the risk?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

So you only have the one HD audio device. I.e the 4830?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

yep.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

Damn. I suppose you could pick up a sound card if you want to keep the mobo.

If it was me I would try as Ket says and install Xp or Vista (even if onto a USB or spare HDD)

Otherwise RMA if you can.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't have Vista or XP. And im not too keen on Formatting for the third time this week.

I think i should just get a sound card. Maybe an Asus, staying clear of creative.

RMA won't work, i sanded a heatsink so it was flat.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

The Asus Xonars are the cheapest good cards to get, otherwise its the Auzentech X-Fi Forte, if you want really good.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

and really expensive? lol

Would you even recognize the difference between a £60 soundcard, and a £120 one? I'd notice my bank balance.

Ket, hows that card treating you? And does it work well in Win7 7100?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

I highly doubt you would notice the difference, the Xonar should be fine


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

Right, Tuesday it is. 

The sound is the only thing that bothers me with the Maximus. The NB is fine, it doesn't get high enough to crash. Even in games.

Just that without sound, i can't play games... and thats why i have this computer!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

At this rate it would have been cheaper to buy new 
lol


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

Lol... experience though.

Haha.

And this way i stay in this club.

Lets just hope the Asus works under Win7... If not... Oh gawd.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

The SupremeFX works under Win 7, its just not showing up for some reason.

Which Xonar you getting?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

Non if i can get this working. 

Can i perform any tests to see what the issue is, Mobo or SoundCard.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 25, 2009)

Moon I have an X-FI Xtreme Audio you can have for free if you want it. My way of saying sorry for the mess around recently?

I also need your paypal email address matey.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

PM'ed

Any UKer got a spare:
320GB / 500GB / 640GB / 750GB / 1000GB
Hard-Drive that their willing to post Monday?

It's looking like £40+ in the shops, can you beat that?


----------



## _jM (Apr 25, 2009)

I have a 500AAKS sitting on my desk doing nothing. Tobad your so damn far away, I would send it to ya


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

Nar, i really want it soon. And im not sure about US > UK HardDrive shipping.. lol.

Thanks anyways.

Also looking for a RAM Cooler. OCZ or Corsair.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 25, 2009)

The OCZ XTC memory cooler is very good. You may wish to drill some holes bigger though for better fan flow over the memory.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

Right, Update homies.

This Scythe Ninja II is amazing. 42c without a fan on it :O
I'm getting the SoundCard from Kyle, Should arrive Tuesday.
Tigger, Kyle told me about that case... that's just weird man.

Here's the Desk at the moment:












Here's my Fan idea:






Here's my mates build. Thanks to everyone that helped with this one:






Here's the 8800GTS that's going in my Folder:






Here's my Pro room corner:


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 25, 2009)

My mobo... my RAM.. u stole em! Give em back!


----------



## Hysteria (Apr 25, 2009)

Scythe Ninja's are awesome.

Been using one for past 2 years on air, no fan & great cooler.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

Never! Not with how long it took to prise them from your paws, lol.

Trying to get a mobo now for the Folder. Need a CD/DVD drive too, if anyone has a spare SATA one.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 25, 2009)

Why you guys mess around with Win 7 and expect it to work right I don't know. :shadedshu

Stick with XP or Vista for now and when W7 is released then get on it then...by whatever means you want.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 25, 2009)

Cos it's cheaper ... lol.

I'm getting THE BEST version of Win7 when it hits the stores. Whoop!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 25, 2009)

Win 7 works better than Vista for me.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 26, 2009)

What you think of the Scythe, Alex?


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 26, 2009)

W7 may work better than Vista for some but for others its just a clusterfuck, I still say stick with retail versions or don't be shocked when something wont work right.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm shocked by the fact that my sound worked on 7058, but not on 7100. Grr...


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 26, 2009)

Theres talk of 7111 already, look that up


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 26, 2009)

Nar, can't format again till Tuesday. Need to get my New Hard-Drive.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 26, 2009)

Only another 30mins for me and I'll complete a certain u-task 

Woop! The fabled 6000 posts mark!


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 26, 2009)

grats


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey alex can you close This thread now? Its not needed with the new one up, ta


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 26, 2009)

Hey pig, I got that 780i board and will be slapping SLI 8800GT's in there for some fun....just need another E84/500 now for some 4GHz dumbness. 

PII rig marked as "Hers" for the most part will be moving to the HTPC....I'll be keeping my trusty Pro and getting a 4850 1GB sometime soon to put in it alongside my 4870 1GB....e-peen here I come!!!!!!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 26, 2009)

@ Ketxxx
Blue Mods can only close the threads they are assigneed to, unless its spam.

Green Mods can control any thread

Red Mods can do just about anything 

So report your first post asking for it to be closed.

@ MoonPig
So your advert last night  , But yeah the looks pretty sweet, how about 4 fans!

@ acid888*
I know what you mean with retail and what not, but Win 7 to me has felt better than Vista Retail since 7000, and 7100 is even better. I just want them to release it already, its such an awesome OS. And with my stubborness, there isnt anything I havent got working on it, that I couldnt get going on any OS before it


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 26, 2009)

Vista was always a dog....I have Ultimate x64 and it sucks..no faster (maybe even slower?) than XP SP2!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 26, 2009)

Vista was doefinetly slower than XP, I only stuck with it for DX10. But IMO Win 7, is faster than XP 

Running on my lappy, while I speak to you now. Feels nearly as fast as my desktop, unlike when Vista was installed before it.


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 26, 2009)

Win7 is the fastest thing I've used since I saw Win 3.1 running on a P3


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 26, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Vista was always a dog....I have Ultimate x64 and it sucks..no faster (maybe even slower?) than XP SP2!



I'm going to do a personal review on vista versus xp.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 26, 2009)

Win 7 should be faster than XP...Microshaft may have finally got it right with W7 and have made a product like they should have done with Vista, Vista just sucked from the get go and never worked like it should of...maybe this second try will work wonders. (lets hope)

What do you guys think about this card in Crossfire with my Koolance cooled HIS 4870? Thinking about ordering it now.....just need someone else to tell me my e-peen would grow from doing it.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 26, 2009)

Its a reference 4870 should be ok, and should reap a benefit what with you at 19x10

Much more effecient than those pills you get in spam emails


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 26, 2009)

Thinking of going or another BenQ later this year in the summer when I've moved into my new house.....should be fun and far better than those pills you refer to.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 26, 2009)

That card would be quite good  I personally would get an identical card for cosmetic reasons (and I'm a douche)


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 26, 2009)

Wont matter if it is WCd


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 26, 2009)

Using the HIS card as a second isn't such a good idea for me though, as it not only costs more but comes with the stupid whiney 100% all the time cooler. :shadedshu

Add to that I wont be able to get another block for about a month and in that time I'll of gone insane from the angry mopeds at the side of me in my Lian Li!


----------



## ace80 (Apr 26, 2009)

I agree with alex on win 7, been flawless and can't wait till they release it.
I'm gonna install win7 7100 tonight over build 7000 on second rig to see if my soundmax card still works.


----------



## DOM (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## alexp999 (Apr 26, 2009)

Okay now someone in here beat him!


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 26, 2009)

hey no fair that's not an ASUS


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 26, 2009)

Anyone know how to make a bootable Windows 7 DVD? I'm using Nero8. Google isn't really turning much up for me.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 26, 2009)

i thought the win7 iso was already bootable

at least mine were


----------



## DOM (Apr 26, 2009)

Nero Express>Image,Project,Copy>Disc Image or Saved Project


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a ISO image I burned to disk but Nero didn't make it bootable as it chould or I need to do something manually in Nero


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 26, 2009)

try using imgburn it's free

www.imgburn.com

with that program you can make it bootable


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 26, 2009)

I just downloaded the ISO and Win 7 burnt it for me


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 26, 2009)

Cool, I'm using imgburn now with the ISO I have, hopefully it'll work


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 26, 2009)

Right ladies. I've sent a support mail to Asus. I'm pissed off with them. They best replace this piece of shit.

As for now, i'm not going to have a computer till tuesday, at least, so don't expect anything from me.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 26, 2009)

Oof. I feel that man, my XFX 4830 has just decided to commit suicide, so thats got to have a RMA as well. On a lighter note the W7 DVD is working, so I'm going to install it now


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 26, 2009)

Using W7 right now. How do I turn off that admin stuff so I can install whatever I want?


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 26, 2009)

good to see Omgburn worked for u


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 26, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Right ladies. I've sent a support mail to Asus. I'm pissed off with them. They best replace this piece of shit.
> 
> As for now, i'm not going to have a computer till tuesday, at least, so don't expect anything from me.



So you have decided to try and get the SupremeFX sorted instead of buying another carD?

You know Asus will not likely help as it is B-grade.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 26, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Using W7 right now. How do I turn off that admin stuff so I can install whatever I want?



Cpanel>user accounts>UAC


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 26, 2009)

Worth a try Alex. Not like they'll know it's B-Grade. It came with everything for retail.

TBH, at this stage, i could cry.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 27, 2009)

I bit the bullet and got a XFX 4870 1GB coming along with 2L of Feser fluid in UV Purple.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 27, 2009)

You all have quads with healthy OC's so run WCG for TPU and help us get somewhere. 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=85784

You can pick the times you want it to run/how much CPU resources to use so its not even an issue while gaming.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 27, 2009)

Ad campaign ? lol


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 27, 2009)

Got my Logitech X-230s setup, all I can say is


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 27, 2009)

Pictures?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 27, 2009)

Nothing too special, you'll have to wait till 2moro, when I have cleared up 

They are only on about a quarter bass, but OMG!


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 27, 2009)

lol, then it's not enough bass


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 27, 2009)

My Z2300's are pretty much always dialled to 100% bass - bear in mind the subwoofer is 100W+ alone 

Its a beefy system, I love it, best christmas present ive had in a long time.

Guys, what can I buy? Im bored and want something


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 27, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Guys, what can I buy? Im bored and want something



A good ol' whore.

Erm tbh idk get another gtx260 or something ... or another monitor


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 27, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> A good ol' whore.
> 
> Erm tbh idk get another gtx260 or something ... or another monitor



too expensive (unless shes willing to negotiate for a half baked session )

Something under £50.

*edit*

Could do a RAM upgrade? (brand wise) http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MY-184-CS


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 27, 2009)

Some front panels ? or some bling

Maybe new ram ?


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 27, 2009)

Am I missing something Kyle, your sys specs say you've got DDR2@1066 with pretty much the same timings as those corsairs you linked to, why go for the lower speed kit?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 27, 2009)

brand upgrade  its just an idea, im getting itchy and need to spend  oh and its an 800Mhz kit in my specs, just overclocked.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 27, 2009)

Ah right, didn't know that bit, might be an upgrade then yeah. I'd have suggested keeping your card in your wallet in your trousers but since you've got the spending itch it sounds like a plan. I had it until I ran out of cash...


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 27, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> brand upgrade  its just an idea, im getting itchy and need to spend  oh and its an 800Mhz kit in my specs, just overclocked.



what about a £50 mousemat ?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 27, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> what about a £50 mousemat ?



lol - got a steelseries mat, its great, no need 

Any keyboard recommendations?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 27, 2009)

What are you doing about the case then?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 27, 2009)

Refunded moon, waiting for a refund from tigger then the Lian Li is going back. Back to the good 'ol 690


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 27, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> lol - got a steelseries mat, its great, no need
> 
> Any keyboard recommendations?



I love my G15 like a child. I've got two  A blue and an orange one  albeit the orange one was a shipping mistake but I still love it just as much. The G18 comes out soon though but its expensive. Has a colour lcd on it for watching videos and stuff.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 27, 2009)

Only thing I can see you (kyle2020) need to upgrade to in your system specs is Win 7 Build 7100.

I'll keep thinking tho, maybe if I make you buy stuff I wotn need to


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 27, 2009)

G19 

I had a G15 before, it now belongs to Alex 

If I can get one cheap I might go back to one . . .


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 27, 2009)

I love this G15, wouldnt be without an LCD keyboard now!


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 27, 2009)

he needs a better souncard!
especially with those speakers

EDIT: anyone in this club want a spare Battlefield:Heroes key?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 27, 2009)

You could buy my love for £50. Half price week.

I think about selling my Asus to you Kyle, but how much thinking of paying?


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 27, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> he needs a better souncard!
> especially with those speakers
> 
> EDIT: anyone in this club want a spare Battlefield:Heroes key?



Its out ? I'd swap you 3dmark vantage for it


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 27, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Its out ? I'd swap you 3dmark vantage for it



it's still in beta and i already have one key.
btw I already have Vantage


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 27, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> it's still in beta and i already have one key.
> btw I already have Vantage



How about a cookie ? 

Erm far cry 2 

GRAW 2 ? 
GRAW 1 ?


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 27, 2009)

Can you just play GRAW 2 with downloaded files and a licence key? If so I'll have a hunt round for my copy of it and give someone here my licence key, the disk didn't work when I tried to install from it, I ended up repurchasing the game with all the others on steam for a tenner a couple of months ago.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 27, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> How about a cookie ?
> 
> Erm far cry 2
> 
> ...



already got
FC2
grwa1 and 2


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 27, 2009)

You'll be just wasting money buying that Corsair RAM..and to be honest you don't even need an upgrade.
Your Vipers are running at 1066@1.8v...take them to 2v and they should see 1150 without problems..Vipers usually clock like animals. 

BUT...if you really wanted to upgrade to something then stop wasting time looking at OCUK's poor selection of RAM and have a look at THESE HERE, they will do 1200mhz 5-5-5-15 @ 2.2v and you can even take them to 2.3v and still be covered. Here's the product sheet CLICK


And yes, it is an ad campaign so put your idle cores to use and join! http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=85784


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 27, 2009)

^ cheers for the link / suggestion acid, shame its a 2GB kit.

Oh, and these vipers top out at just over 1100, darent push them higher


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 27, 2009)

Cant see the point in 1200 MHz ram unless you want to try and reach 600FSB, I doubt it will give any improvement in games or real world use with the extra 100 MHz.

There really isnt anything you need, I'm all done now I have my speakers, buy some games, or spend it on something else. Myabe even save it! 

I had probably better start now for my GT300/i5 rig, lol.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm blind, I thought they said 2x2GB. 

Either way, very nice RAM kit and its almost the same as my FlexII kit...and the point of 1200mhz is the higher read/write speeds, it does help in a lot of things but gaming wont much take advantage of it and that's a shame. 

Plus you'll never have to worry about your RAM not being able to do 1:1 dividers. 

I have the Z-5500's hooked up to HTPC and they sound amazing.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 27, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> ^ cheers for the link / suggestion acid, shame its a 2GB kit.
> 
> Oh, and these vipers top out at just over 1100, darent push them higher



Go for it there good for something like 2.3 volts before they get damaged.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 27, 2009)

I looked on ebuyer some more and have come up with the following 3 kits: 

Corsair Dominator 4GB 1066MHz 5-5-5-15 @ 2.1v - £58 _with_ free delivery
Kingston HyperX 4GB 1066MHz 5-5-5-15 @ 2.2V - £45 _without_ free delivery
OCZ 4GB Reaper HPC Edition 1066MHz 5-5-5-18 @ 2.1v - £57 _with_ free delivery

I expect the Corsair to clock the best and the OCZ to be a close second..the HyperX's always seem to have issues and usually don't clock as well as they should...its about personal preference really but I think I'd go with the Corsair units.

All should clock to at least 1100mhz 5-5-5-15 without much trying though. 

*Edit:* Review of Corsair kit from TPU - http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Corsair/TWIN2X4096-8500C5DF/


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 28, 2009)

get these

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227406
or a sound card


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 28, 2009)

He's in the UK...prices suck here for RAM like the ones above. :shadedshu

*Edit:* I said "here" like I was still in the UK   Currently in Canada so prices arent that bad.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 28, 2009)

Prices ain't that bad, my 4GB PC8500 aXeRAM kit arrives later and that cost me £60, should stomp all over those poxy Reapers too.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 28, 2009)

Got them from erock? 

Damn nice price for that RAM and they will sit at 1200mhz all day long without worries.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 28, 2009)

Nope, bought them from Ballicom UK  *£20* cheaper than Memoryc


----------



## ace80 (Apr 28, 2009)

I wish i had a p45 ddr2 mobo to stick my Reapers in, which definately aren't poxy, well mine anyways. When i get my main rig up i'll post screenies.

Also i installed Win7 build 7100 last night on rig 2. I didn't have to install any drivers at all, picked everything up including my Nova T tuner. Supreme FXII sound card worked straight from the off too.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 28, 2009)

Thats what I'm using atm as well, I was surprised with it. Even picked up my ZyXel wireless adapter and Quickcam Pro 4000, pretty impressive. Just a shame about messing with software to get it working right.. fighting Nero and Diskeeper atm. Reapers are poxy in comparison to aXeRAM too


----------



## ace80 (Apr 28, 2009)

Scambles to find pic from anywhere...
This was a year or so ago, never really played with them fully as mobo at the time was real flaky. Brought them back to life a few months ago in this running well below stock values.


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey guys, what is the heat like on a P5Q?  I still have the option of trading in this 750i, and I'm thinking of doing it today, like as soon as CompUSA opens up.  I am finding this board to be slightly unstable, and one major thing I hate about it is the heat generation.  Dear god is it hot!  Plus the 'optional' NB fan is supposedly necessary (I believe it, how hot this thing gets) and it blows hot air out straight onto the CPU's heatsink and fan.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 28, 2009)

My NB temp is 25*C right now 

But its usually around 36*C after its been on a while, never seen it go above 40*C. I believe the Pro is a little hotter, but you should never exceed 50*C on a P45.

P5Q Pro is the lowest board to get, and only buy above that (not the E) if you can justify the price for the extras you get.

I have to admit tho, the ADI 2000BX on my Deluxe coupled with these X-230s makes for some great sound.


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 28, 2009)

They just have a regular P5Q.  Problem?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 28, 2009)

Anything below a P5Q Pro is pretty rubbish TBH


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 28, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Anything below a P5Q Pro is pretty rubbish TBH



Why I thought the P5Q was just like a P5Q pro but only one vid card slot...


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 28, 2009)

Yes and no, it lacks a lot of stuff that makes the P45s good, anything below the Pro also has awful power connector placement. I spent ages looking, and more recently too, and Pro is the lowest P5Q to get IMO.

With the cost of the 750i, you should have change from a Pro.


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 28, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Yes and no, it lacks a lot of stuff that makes the P45s good, anything below the Pro also has awful power connector placement. I spent ages looking, and more recently too, and Pro is the lowest P5Q to get IMO.
> 
> With the cost of the 750i, you should have change from a Pro.



I'd have to return the 750i for my $172 cash back, go back the crap board and wait for the Pro to come in from Newegg, something like this, maybe:







That was gonna be what I was originally gonna get...


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 28, 2009)

The Xigmatek Dark Knight offers no more returns than the regular HDT-1283...get that one instead.

Want more from your HDT1283 then slap some high cfm fans to it and it will cool pretty much as well as the TRUE. The fans I use are 110cfm Scythe Kaze-Jyuni's and my load temp at current voltage and CPU speed is no more than 45'C...that's in a Lian Li that has no front intake for the CPU unlike my A900 case, only has a single 140mm for the HHD cage.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 28, 2009)

so the TRUE performs better than the S1283?


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 28, 2009)

The Dark Knight comes with the $9 mobo bracket, so it's a better value overall.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 28, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> so the TRUE performs better than the S1283?



Barely, not enough to justify the price tag, or weight

THe S1283 is much lighter. I would never feel safe with the True.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm not in the club anymore 

I sent the Maximus to OcUK this morning.

I'm, mobo-less


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 28, 2009)

The bracket for the HDT-1283 took about 3'C off my load temps...worth it I guess, for $9 more...I paid $23 Can for the cooler, $12 each for the two fans and $12 for the bracket.

Was worth it like I said.


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 28, 2009)

I think I'm gonna do this.  I was just reading another known build quality flaw of these boards.  EVGA puts too much thermal paste on their nb and sb, people report 10C lower board temps when they re-do their nb/sb with less paste.  I don't want to re-do the paste, I just want a high quality board dammit!!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 28, 2009)

ace80 said:


> Scambles to find pic from anywhere...
> This was a year or so ago, never really played with them fully as mobo at the time was real flaky. Brought them back to life a few months ago in this running well below stock values.



Meh, for back then especially thats pretty crap, now its average. OCZ have always sold under par, usually overpriced, memory in comparison to the competition. I've owned a lot of OCZ kits always trying to never give up on them, but bottom line is Cellshock, Mushkin, Crucial and the like all offer better at usually lower prices.



Studabaker said:


> Hey guys, what is the heat like on a P5Q?  I still have the option of trading in this 750i, and I'm thinking of doing it today, like as soon as CompUSA opens up.  I am finding this board to be slightly unstable, and one major thing I hate about it is the heat generation.  Dear god is it hot!  Plus the 'optional' NB fan is supposedly necessary (I believe it, how hot this thing gets) and it blows hot air out straight onto the CPU's heatsink and fan.



My NB with a 40mm fan on it barely gets warm.. so I'd guess 25-30c, and thats with 1.4v going through it. The P5Q uses different cooling though. To get it running good lapping the heatsinks and using AS Ceramique is going to be mandatory. The cooling on a P5Q looks good, but isn't.


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 28, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> My NB with a 40mm fan on it barely gets warm.. so I'd guess 25-30c, and thats with 1.4v going through it. The P5Q uses different cooling though. To get it running good lapping the heatsinks and using AS Ceramique is going to be mandatory. The cooling on a P5Q looks good, but isn't.



Cool man, I'll wait it out and go for the Pro for sure.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 28, 2009)

Wise choice, it will not disapoint  On a unrelated note my 4GB aXeRAM has just arrived  and ebuyer are taking my HD4830 back as it committed suicide (as good as anyway), life is peachy


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 28, 2009)

What you getting now Ket? I have two 4830s i thinking of passing on.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 28, 2009)

Pig needs a slap..someone go over to his place and beat him with his own arm.


You just got the 4830s and now your wanting to sell them?? You seem like you have money to burn and if that's the case, send me some. :shadedshu


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 28, 2009)

lol, I've aquired an 8800GTS that i want to use to fold. So i don't really want 2 cards anymore. Kinda fancy one BEEFY card. Their practically brand new and i've replaced the stock TIM with MX-2, so i dont expect to sell them for much less than RRP.

Since Xmas i've gone through:
ATi 3870
nVidia 8800GTX
ATi 4870
ATi 4830 x2

Anyways, i don't even have a motherboard at the moment. So if i could sell at least one of these 4830s, i could fund the worst case scenario of my RMA.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 28, 2009)

I would buy another 4830, but I've spent way too much money lately.. about £300 all on my puter


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 28, 2009)

Keep the 4830's, you will just end up getting something else in a months time when the 320mb 8800GTS pisses you off.

Remember, you dont always _need_ the performance, but often you _want_ it*....keep them!

_* for e-peen reasons._


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 28, 2009)

Its without question the HD4830 is a better card than the 320MB 88GTS, but some people cream over CUDA :\


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 28, 2009)

This 8800GTS is purely for folding. I highly doubt it'll piss me off.

If i was bothered about my e-penis, i'd of bought i7, loads of SSDs and a 4870x2/GTX295 (the 295 is a major rip off, i look down on anyone who purchased one at RRP).

YOu know you wanna Ket. What's £65 (posted 1st)?? lol


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 28, 2009)

Your GTS will suffer  and try and takes its own life like Ket's card if your going to try and play @ 1920x1080...for the purpose of this post I'll assume you do in fact game.

I still say keep the 4830's as I know for a fact you will swoon for something else very soon if you get rid of the XFX cards. :shadedshu


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 28, 2009)

ARGH!!!

Right, the 8800GTS is not for gaming! It's going into a folding rig im building. It'll only have Windows7 and F@H installed on it.

As for my Rig (The one with two 4830s), i thinking about selling ONE of the 4830s so that i have money spare if OcUK don't accept my Maximus and i have to buy a new fucking motherboard.

If they do accept it and it comes back shiney and new, i may still sell ONE 4830 and use the 8800GTS is the PCI-E2 slot as JUST a folder. This way im only powering one rig. My 4830 will play all my games.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 28, 2009)

You dont need to justify each thing you do moon, if you want to sell one, go for it!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 28, 2009)

No no, i'm only pondering the idea. I do this alot. I was considering i7 and SSD afew days ago... That's bad.

I'm just trying to make Acid understand my idea.

Edit: MY TABLE OF EXTREME MONEY :


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 28, 2009)

Don't poison W7 with nvidia drivers, its a good OS, it doesn't deserve that


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 28, 2009)

I understand fully, I've just seen you buy/sell things for not a lot of reason before and I'm trying to make you see sense that losing money ever month selling stuff for a loss isn't a smart idea.

If you wanted to fold then you could of had a nVidia chipset board with a pair of 512mb 8800GTS cards for relatively cheap instead of the Maximus and the random collection of cards over the past few months. How many PPD will that 320mb GTS do anyway? I expect that the pair of 4830s will come pretty close, fold/game on one rig is cheaper so it works both ways.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 28, 2009)

Moon did you get that scythe ninja off of ket? I think thats my old HSF


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 28, 2009)

Forgot to add, I have a Ninja+ rev. B like the one pictured below and its cooling my HTPC at the moment with a toasty E6750 in it....does a good job for not a lot of money.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 28, 2009)

Yea, i did Kyle. And it keeps my 4GHz E8600 at 30c idle and 45c load, without a fan!

Acid, i sell alot of stuff on here. But i also sell stuff privately, and i think im only £50 - £100 down since Xmas. WHich to say how much stuff i've gone though, isn't bad at all. I got this E8600 for £110 (lapped and basically new). This Maximus was £100. 4830s cost me £148. 8800GTS was £30. 

I may be getting an 8800GT 512MB off a mate soon, for very cheap. So that'll be working along side the 8800GTS.

As soon as my Rig is running, properly, i wont be buying for abit. Unless theres a really good deal.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 28, 2009)

I could never get it to return decent thermals with my 5000+BE, had to shift it on. Sounds like you got some cracking results mind


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 28, 2009)

Yep, i am (or even, was)

I'm getting a G31 Gigabyte tomorrow as a temp untill my Maximus gets sorted. Then when i get the Asus back, i'll be putting this in my Folder/Lan/server (maybe).


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 28, 2009)

Did Asus accept the RMA then? If so use my "snip" approach on the board to be sure Asus don't send you the same board back with nothing done to it, their terrible like that.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 28, 2009)

OcUK accepted it, for inspection at least. Sent it this morning. 

I think i'd know if it was the same board... lol.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 28, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> OcUK accepted it, for inspection at least. Sent it this morning.
> 
> I think i'd know if it was the same board... lol.



They did that with my mates board. They sent it back saying they fixed it and it broke again.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 28, 2009)

if that happens...

I don't like that Asus told me to send it to OcUK first. So many horror stories and strict rules. I inspected the Maximus before i posted it, and it was flawless. Looked brandnew. Only thing i changed was the NB.

Actually, i hope no OcUK technicians use this site... and have seen this thread :O I'd be screwed.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hmm, anyone got a PSU for sale? 600W+? Modular?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 28, 2009)

I recommend the SilverStone i have, it's sexy 

Why you wanting a PSU anywhos? Thought it was Monitor first.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 28, 2009)

Meh, checking out my options . . . 

Linky?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 28, 2009)

It's on Scan.co.uk unfortunatly.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 28, 2009)

100% modular? nice. Ill keep this one in mind, got driving to pay for first, waiting for my refund from tigger ffs


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 28, 2009)

It is nice. Long cables aswell. If you want any pictures, tell me.

Btw, did you post that sound card?


----------



## Birowsky (Apr 28, 2009)

so, um.. im going nutz here..
obtaining the magic 533fsb is my problem
i have p5q pro and all i can get is 500fsb by tweaking the skews
(e8400 eo, corsair xms2 1066 cl5)
ive managed to post with 533 even with 9x multi, but cant boot vista

thoughts???


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 28, 2009)

kyle, why you need a new PSU


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 28, 2009)

I dont


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 28, 2009)

Birowsky said:


> so, um.. im going nutz here..
> obtaining the magic 533fsb is my problem
> i have p5q pro and all i can get is 500fsb by tweaking the skews
> (e8400 eo, corsair xms2 1066 cl5)
> ...



What Volts?

Lol, Kyle. Got the Need-to-spend itch?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 28, 2009)

That I do


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 28, 2009)

Buy me something 

Just found out my Maximus went on a ParcelForce48. Costing £10.99. Had to insure it for £150. I thinking of signing up to one CityLink, UPS, DHL or DPD for posting big things. Anyone had experience with them?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 28, 2009)

Only ever used Royal Anal, so I cant suggest any . . . for sending large things like cases mind, use senditnow.com, awesome site, like £13 for a case to be sent next day delivery!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 28, 2009)

You can sign up with any of the big couriers, only way to use them is through someone like Parcel2go.

And If you are going to buy something new kyle, buy something that will improve your PC  lol.

Thats why I bought new speakers. tho I only cant find anything for you to get, lol.

Oh and I found out Crysis Warhead can nowbe deactivated from a PC (i.e unlimited installs)  Its gonna be my next ame purchase once I have finished the original.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 28, 2009)

fuck sake Alex, stop editing! Its hard to read! lol


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 28, 2009)

How do you deactivate warhead?!?!?!?!?! 

Oh and, heres the question of 1000 truths: "If you had my system, what would you improve / why?"


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 28, 2009)

Guys, Do you reckon i should sell my 4830s and buy MRCL's 4850s? Their at £170 inc. shipping.

Kyle, I'd buy my 4830s.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 28, 2009)

Depends how much you can sell your 4830s for.

Here you go kyle  http://common.ea-europe.com/warhead/lang/warhead_cs_en.html

And if I was upgrading your system:

Potential; UNLEASHED. 
Processor: Q6600; 3.2Ghz @ 1.20V / 3.6Ghz @ 1.320V 
Motherboard: ASUS P5Q Pro (Intel P45)  
Cooling: HDT-S1283; AC MX-2 & Crossbow Bracket 
Memory: 4GB Patriot Extreme Vipers; 1066Mhz, 5-5-5-15 @ 1.8V - *Possibly to 1200MHz, becuase you can, but not much point really*
Video Card: Gainward GTX 260 @ FTW Bios; HR-03 GTX & AC MX-2 
Harddisk: 500GB Samsung Spinpoint & 80GB Ghost Drive - *Possibly to a 320GB platter drive if its not already*
CD/DVD Drive: Samsung WriteMaster Lightscribe - *Asus/Pioneer if you're desperate to buy something*
CRT/LCD Model: Samsung Syncmaster 22" TFT / HD T.V 
Case: CM 690; Modded (Airflow & C. Management) - *Window* 
Sound Card: Onboard; Logitech Z-2300 & Creative Fatal1ty Headset 
PSU: Corsair HX520W; (Powerful little bastard) 24 pin modded. 
Software: Windows 7; Build 7068 x64 - *Windows 7 Build 7100*
Benchmarks: 3DMark '06 - Q6600 @ 4.05Ghz - 19,273


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 28, 2009)

Got them for £150 and their practiacally new, with new MX-2 paste aswell.

Potential; UNLEASHED. 
Processor: Q6600; 3.2Ghz @ 1.20V / 3.6Ghz @ 1.320V 
Motherboard: ASUS P5Q Pro (Intel P45)  
Cooling: HDT-S1283; AC MX-2 & Crossbow Bracket 
Memory: 4GB Patriot Extreme Vipers; 1066Mhz, 5-5-5-15 @ 1.8V - *OVERCLOCK*
Video Card: Gainward GTX 260 @ FTW Bios; HR-03 GTX & AC MX-2 - *2 XFX 4830s*
Harddisk: 500GB Samsung Spinpoint & 80GB Ghost Drive - *Raid?*
CD/DVD Drive: Samsung WriteMaster Lightscribe - *Asus/Pioneer - Sell me your current one*
CRT/LCD Model: Samsung Syncmaster 22" TFT / HD T.V 
Case: CM 690; Modded (Airflow & C. Management) - *Window*
Sound Card: Onboard; Logitech Z-2300 & Creative Fatal1ty Headset 
PSU: Corsair HX520W; (Powerful little bastard) 24 pin modded. 
Software: Windows 7; Build 7068 x64 - *Windows 7 Build 7100*
Benchmarks: 3DMark '06 - Q6600 @ 4.05Ghz - 19,273


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 28, 2009)

You will probably be down £50 then, no point.

And I think those Vipers are OC'd 800MHz


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 28, 2009)

True... argh!

I could look at it as, down £25 on each card... lol.

*cough*Kyle, buy them


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 28, 2009)

what about a sound card?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 28, 2009)

Depends whether you are an audiophile or not. My onboard sounds great, mind you ADI chips are supposed to be good.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 28, 2009)

well at least i can tell the difference.
I'm actually thinking about upgrading my sound card lol


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 28, 2009)

I have no sound... i don't even have a motherboard. But i loved high quality sound, and yes, you can tell.

Wow, i have 344 posts in this thread... lol


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 28, 2009)

501 

But yeah, maybe sound card, especially seeing as he has some expensive speakers.

Maybe pick up a £50 Asus Xonar or something.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 28, 2009)

+1 on the sound card. Unless you want to get some 4830s. Well would you look at that, whats the chances, i have 2 that im thinking of passing on :O


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 28, 2009)

Audios fine, my current DVD/RW is fine, could get a better brand one though . . . and the windowed side panel is a must for me now, the original has been bent out of shape by my father using it as a cushion one too many times 

So basically a better HDD / windowed side panel? Not much eh  If I went with the HDD upgrade id want to sell my spinpoint on too.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 28, 2009)

Well my Window Panel will be going up for sale, would have to cofirm postage tho.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 28, 2009)

Let me know


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh and alex, any pictures of the storm in all its glory yet?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 28, 2009)

Going to tomorrow, need to tidy up, I have finally finished lectures at Uni, so its all revision and assinments now.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 28, 2009)

u need to update your specs alex


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 28, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> u need to update your specs alex



Done


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 28, 2009)

Ahh.. I might buy one of your XFX cards moon, will have to check funds. You tried OCing them?


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 28, 2009)

It may be a late note, but its a note all the same...DO NOT USE UPS.

The bastards stole my HIS 4870 1GB then refused to pay for a replacement. 

Even Royal Mail doesn't fuck you over like that.....use any other company but UPS.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 28, 2009)

UPS is supposed to be the best courier bar taking it there yourself in the UK.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 28, 2009)

I'd take it there myself.


Don't forget, I am English...I just live in MTL.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 28, 2009)

I always wondered what England/Montreal meant.

Still UPS IS supposed to be THE best courier. I think it can be really heard to decide between companies for anything, none can get it right all the time. 

Microsoft use UPS for the 360s. Stuff is handled ALOT better with UPS, but that doesnt mean there policies are as good


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 28, 2009)

Now you know what it means.....originally from the Derby area. 

Microshaft may use UPS for their 360's, but it doesn't stop some sneaky chav bastard digging into your box and taking something. :shadedshu

I had an entire rig shipped via UPS and everything made it, apart from the HIS box...then they proceeded to tape the box back up with about 7 rolls of tape and send it on its way again. Best part is when you open the package in the UPS pickup place, tell them something is missing they give you some BS about ringing someone at the UPS head office and basically don't give you the time of day.....so you go back home, ring UPS all pissed off and then they tell you its not their problem and the box must have had something taking out of it when not in their care.

Explain to me how it isn't in their care until they bring it to you? Total idiots, and they try an blame the seller of the items too....I'll never use them again....Triptex MTL had his XFX 4870 stolen by UPS too.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't like UPS, it takes them all bloody day to deliver to me, whereas City link gets to me by 11:30 latest 9.5/10. For me City link are the best, never a lost/late or damaged delivery and I've used them A LOT


----------



## Dice (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey guys,
I was wondering if anyone has used a Thermalright IFX-14 on a P5Qpro/e/delux?
http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_page/cpu/ifx-14_intel_bp/product_cpu_cooler_ifx-14-intel.html
Do you think im likley to loose a ram slot like in the thumbnail?
loosing ram slots makes me


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 28, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I don't like UPS, it takes them all bloody day to deliver to me, whereas City link gets to me by 11:30 latest 9.5/10. For me City link are the best, never a lost/late or damaged delivery and I've used them A LOT



My Dad has worked for City Link. You have been lucky.

Mind you that said I have never had anything lost or damaged either, Parcelforce on the other hand :shadedshu


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 28, 2009)

Dice said:


> Hey guys,
> I was wondering if anyone has used a Thermalright IFX-14 on a P5Qpro/e/delux?
> http://www.thermalright.com/new_a_page/product_page/cpu/ifx-14_intel_bp/product_cpu_cooler_ifx-14-intel.html
> Do you think im likley to loose a ram slot like in the thumbnail?
> loosing ram slots makes me



This may be an old board, but it shows clearance.






So long as the fan doesn't block the slots you should be find with the P5Q.


----------



## Birowsky (Apr 28, 2009)

dooode..
fan goes in the middle


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 28, 2009)

Double Post because I cant be bothered to edit my last one.

Here's some idiot using a IFX and a P5Q....he blocked the two left RAM slots with the fan....I wouldn't mount a fan there, just one in the middle and one on the left near the exhaust fan....you wont have any issues then. 







He also has no cable management and has his Dominators in single channel. :shadedshu


----------



## Dice (Apr 28, 2009)

HaHa cable management FTMFW!!
The dominators are what im worried about, and if i got that cooler id have to put more than one fan on it, id want one by the rams and one in the middle. maybe three even....


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm keeping this 750i SLI FTW.  It'll eventually power my 2nd system, which will be my downloading system, and also SLI folding rig   It'll be this exact system with SLI.

Soon enough I'll get that P5Q Pro with the Dark Knight, run THIS crappy setup on it for a while, then get a ~E8400/Q9550, 4GB good RAM, and a decent case (Coolermaster or Antec), then build that system as my main system while turning this system into my 2nd system all at the same time.

It's gonna happen, Spock.


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 29, 2009)

Can any of you with an XFX 4830/4850 help me out?

do a close-up macro from that area:





And say the markings on that chip.


http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=3755516&postcount=1532

Thx!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 29, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Double Post because I cant be bothered to edit my last one.
> 
> Here's some idiot using a IFX and a P5Q....he blocked the two left RAM slots with the fan....I wouldn't mount a fan there, just one in the middle and one on the left near the exhaust fan....you wont have any issues then.
> 
> ...



This is the stupidest pic I've seen since seeing a pic of how a HDD was put in a case because the user didn't know any better... That particular pic the poor HDD was mounted upside down and held in with brown stickytape :shadedshu


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow, id like to slap the owner of that pc - how can you possibly allow your system to look like that?


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 29, 2009)

Quoted specs are Q9xxx and 4GB of Corsair 1066mhz stuff if I remember correctly....idiot even seems to have a decent power supply and he has no skills with cable management. 

Noobs eh?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

Those two fans so close will actually be doing more harm than good, one big fan in the middle is all that is needed in that setup.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 29, 2009)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=92416&page=2

FFS. Ket, i need to sell one of my 4830s to fund a new motherboard. When you want it? I can post tomorrow. Oh, i havn't tried overclocking either.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 29, 2009)

I don't know  Haven't had time to check my account to see whats in it.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 29, 2009)

Aww ffs! I can't believe OcUK. My last month:

WcUK send my the wrong barb for my Loop, takes 3 extra days to have a working computer
Scan delay my order, takes an extra day (and beyond-belief cheekyness) to get a working computer
OcUK Receive, Reject and Repost my Motherboard within 7mins.

I now have to buy a new motherboard, sell a 4830 and reinstall Windows7 as it corrupted when my PC fucked up. Yey.... I HATE THIS!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 29, 2009)

OCuk are scam artists, make sure if you have to buy from them at all its simple things.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 29, 2009)

Yea, but who do i buy from now? Theres only eBuyer left.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 29, 2009)

Right, i should be getting the Maximus back tomorrow. I'll then take it to my local computer store and get them to check it over. If it's truely fucked, i'll contact Asus. 

Depending on tomorrows outcome, i need to buy a new motherboard. I want to stick with P45 and i'm not going to be using Xfire as:

ATi XFX HD4830 512MB - One Week Old - Replaced TIM with MX-2 - £65 posted.

and possibly:

Asus Maximus II Formula P45 - Month old - Presumed Broken - Great play toy - £ Offers.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

WTF OcUK are absolute f*cking tw@s, maybe I should give myself an infraction for this, but what has happened to you Moon has really f*cked me off.

They make sh*t up, I knew they were bad, but this is f*cking ridiculous. Take it up with Asus, cus I take it there is no way any pins were bent. Their retareded technicians probably bent it trying to take the protector off.

FFS! I would get everyone involved, Asus, Financial Ombudsmen, trading standards. What scamming f*ckers



/ rant over


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm pissed off, bad.

It's so obvious that they received it, realised it means giving my a £200 item, and broken a pin to save them money. This is my Gmail account:






How can a company receive my motherboard, check the whole board, and send it for posting within 7 mins?

This is complete bollocks, but how can i prove it? All i can do now is contact Asus and get even more pissed off. 

Now, if a technician purposly broke a pin so that they didn't have to replace it, and then Asus won't either, i hope that guy dies. Slowly, painfully and in mass humiliation. The fucking joke.

£100 wasted. What a great fucking month.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

Dont let it go yet, I wouldnt. Get onto Asus.

And how did you pay for it?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 29, 2009)

HSBC Debit. 

I'll be telling Asus as soon as i get it back.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

Damn you should have done credit card or Paypal.

Oh and Asus were really helpful when I had a problem with my Deluxe


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 29, 2009)

Not old enough for Credit Card, OcUK don't accept Paypal.

Asus were good afew days ago. Lets hope their as good, if not better.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

Get someone else to pay in future then, I used to use my Dad's credit card and transfered him the money till I was old enough for a credit card.

I have probably said this before, but I have had credit card charges reversed twice, I'm currently in the process of sorting out Payments CCP games (Eve Online) are taking without my consent, and I rang play.com yesterday about an order and am getting a refund, I got my postage refunded form ebuyer on that case...etc

I always get my money back, it aint over till its over! 

So what you going for now? Good old P5Q pro (what I told you to get in first place  ) lol.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 29, 2009)

Wake up and hope it's a nightmare.

If that fails. See what Local shop says about Maximus / I look at the Maximus. Then buy a P45 from eBuyer.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

What? 

You mean you are going to pay a local shop to look at the Maximus?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 29, 2009)

Moon, on a brighter note, the X-FI is on its way to you


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 29, 2009)

Not pay, i'll be there. More advice. 

Kyle, thanks, but im too depressed :-(


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

Off the back of that, he has no way of using it 

And at this rate he will end up with a new board that works such that he wont use it 

Did you ever ship the CF vinyl kyle? And no i dont have pics yet, not quite sure what happened to today.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 29, 2009)

I think i'm going to give up on computers 

Lol, 
New motherbaord = Happy. 
Maximus Replaced for Free = :O then Mega-Happy
OcUK sued and demolished = Pinch me.

What Motherbaord then fellas? Getting it from eBuyer.

Also, Who wants this HD4830?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

Whats your budget?

Oh and I'm unsubscribing from OcUK and going shopping


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 29, 2009)

lol, thanks man 

Erm, £150 max. Looking for a long timer.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

Long timer?

P5Q Pro or P5Q Deluxe. With the latter you shouldnt need the X-Fi and it has enough slots to do Crossfire + Physx, or single @ x16 plus physx for example.

Depends what you want out of the board really. But its got to be a P45 IMO. Oh and if I can forgive ebuyer after a year, you can probably forgive scan. They are the only teo retailers I use now, unless one of the others has a stonking deal. (Not OcUk now tho)

Are my edits annoying?


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 29, 2009)

Get the Deluxe if you can afford it, the Pro is damn good but the Deluxe offers another PCI-e slot and the MOSFET/NB cooling is better.

I've used eBuyer for years and I have never had an issue..spent well over 1500 quid with them over the last 18 months alone an they have been speedy and helpful when something went wrong....best etailer in the UK in my view.

On a note of RMA's; take many pictures of the board before you send it, they cant argue with pictures of it when they fuck something up....sorry for you look, Pig, with such a shitty company. :shadedshu

On a positive note, my XFX 4870 and Feser fluid just came.....3040 miles in ONE DAY!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 29, 2009)

I wasn't looking at the page. Was talking to a very pissed of Mother. 

P5Q Pro or Deluxe it is then. 

Scan... given time. The charge of £1.33 is holding me back. 
eBuyer... nothing against them. Their CustomerService was amazing. Delivery was great. Their getting ALL my orders from now on.

Oh, and i'm going to make a topic about all this. Gunna try get more people to avoid them.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

Most people know about it on here anyway, most other people dont listen.

Plus you can get infractions for starting "hate" threads, so be careful.

I love my Deluxe, glad I bought it over the Pro


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 29, 2009)

If I could guarantee it would work, even if it was just to fill out the time between ou getting a resolve on your maximus, id send you my old Premium moon to tide you over. It started getting flakey with my quad, not sure if it would fare better with your dual.

Either way, I have nothing but good to say about the P5Q Pro - Best £110 spent in a long time, this board will hold me in 'till i5 easily.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 29, 2009)

Who said a 'hate' thread? I'm purely looking for answers on the Forum. lol.

I need fuel for ranting at them tomorrow. Fuel ME!

Kyle, that would be AWESOME. I wouldn't overclock it, so no worries there. Tell me how much you want, and i'll pay you now.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

Okay I need some ideas on what/how many cathodes/lights etc to get.

Now I dont want this too look like a light show or some chavs nova, but I want to try and get an even spread of light over my case so I can see all the stuff I have spent too much money on.

Here is the case (sorry its not my own pic), note I have removed the HDD cage






Here is an idea I had using 12" and 4" cathodes:





Here is where I reckon cathodes can go:





@MoonPig, thats why I put hate in "" , all i meant was dont start a thread which is only about how crap OcUK is 
And if you buy now the board could be there on Friday


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 29, 2009)

ebuyer are great for 99% of things, only thing they really fall down on is a good memory selection, solution for that: Memoryc


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 29, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Who said a 'hate' thread? I'm purely looking for answers on the Forum. lol.
> 
> I need fuel for ranting at them tomorrow. Fuel ME!
> 
> Kyle, that would be AWESOME. I wouldn't overclock it, so no worries there. Tell me how much you want, and i'll pay you now.



Mate, cover shipping and say a tenner and shes yours - I have no guarantee it'll work though, so dont hold me to anything!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 29, 2009)

can you test it? I don't want three broken Motherboards in my room (I have an MSI mATX from ages ago that was attacked by Feser... lol)

Alex, Best off getting 2 12" and 2 4" then testing. Same colour aswell. Also, what about a different colour. Blue, Red and Green are common.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 29, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> can you test it? I don't want three broken Motherboards in my room (I have an MSI mATX from ages ago that was attacked by Feser... lol)



Not without ripping my rig open, and Im kinda reluctant to do that


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 29, 2009)

What happened before you swapped? Did it actually fail?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

I want to stick to blue as the LEDs on the fans are blue, these are the ones I want to get, a nice sexy Dark blue, no cheap blue neon looking colour. But I'm restricted to scan for those, ebuyer only sells cheap crappy CCFLs.






I also thought about getting 2 4s and 2 12s and playing about, then I found for another £2.50 you can get 4 12s, but I doubt I can even fit two in, lol.

EDIT:

I also plan to mod the wiring and switches so I can control the cathodes with the same switch for the LEDs on the fans


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 29, 2009)

No I just couldnt overclock my Q6600 anymore, ran it on stock until I could afford a new board.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hmm, just found white ones, Now I dont know which to get. White would light up the interior, showing everything off better, but would it clash with the blue leds?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 29, 2009)

Blue is such a common choice, go for white or purple


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

Tried UV before, they dont give off a lot of light, only good if you have UV reactive stuff. Wish they had the XLFs in stock, I want one on my S1283 if I go with white.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 29, 2009)

Damn my sound driver is a messed up and I can't get a hold of an older version


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

Why is it messed up?

And there has only ever been one version


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 29, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Why is it messed up?
> 
> And there has only ever been one version



Really I thought they brought out a new version. Anyway it doesn't recognise the audio ports properly. It seems like they have been mixed up.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

Are you using Windows or BlackHawk?


----------



## Scrizz (Apr 29, 2009)

what's wrong with the P5Q-E?


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 29, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Are you using Windows or BlackHawk?



Yep. Works fine with standard audio drivers that vista downloads automatically.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah but have you tried controlling the ports with the BlackHawk Control Panel?

What exactly is going wrong?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 29, 2009)

Right Kyle, i'll take it. Can you post it tomorrow? 

And how much you want?

Also, Alex, Get White. I always wanted them, they CAN look amazing.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 29, 2009)

Okay they way its set out is a cable connects the monitor to the pc through the green audio jack on the back of the pc. When I plug it in the green jack it says I've plugged it in the blue jack above it. Also the front panel green jack is recognised as the back line in.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

Have you tried a reinstall of the drivers and made sure its definetly using the soundmax driver in the Device Manager


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 29, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Have you tried a reinstall of the drivers and made sure its definetly using the soundmax driver in the Device Manager



Yeah i've reformatted and everything.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 29, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Right Kyle, i'll take it. Can you post it tomorrow?
> 
> And how much you want?
> 
> Also, Alex, Get White. I always wanted them, they CAN look amazing.



Im thinking £20 posted? If it craps out on you ill refund you all but shipping, id feel like I was ripping you off 

Tomorrows difficult, I have a full day at college, then im straight to work afterwards, and I finish at 8  Friday would be easier?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

@ DrPepper

What does it say in the BlackHawk Control Panel


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 29, 2009)

@ Kyle

Yea, ok. Sure thing. I'll send the monies now.

Edit: Sent.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 29, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> @ DrPepper
> 
> What does it say in the BlackHawk Control Panel



Erm I've uninstalled it so I don't remember  I'l try find a fix and will be back on later.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 29, 2009)

Off now, talk tomorrow ladies.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

Okay I got this so far, what else could I get? Need about £5 more (or £10 if I drop the compressed air)


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 29, 2009)

An early start, but rock solid....I'm hoping it can do higher but it may take my block being fitted to it for that.






Temps are great with this leaf blower; 39'C idle @ 37% fan and 8 passes of FurMark after each other the card is at around 60'C...not bad for my poor Lian Li case with very little GPU airflow.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

Nice OC, tho I dont get why GPU-Z cant differentiate between a 4850 and 4870.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 29, 2009)

Its a start...more to come later.

For now, I need to go to my new house I just signed papers for last week.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 29, 2009)

Alex, fancy letting me drop a few things into your basket?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

Feel free, as long it doesnt cost too much, I want to jazz this case up a bit, (Note I said jazz not chav  )


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 29, 2009)

Im looking at a 5.25" conversion kit? Its like £6?

http://www.scan.co.uk/Product.aspx?WebProductId=887797


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

So then I send it on to you?

The Sharkoon one is much better, I spent ages finding a good one


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 29, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> So then I send it on to you?
> 
> The Sharkoon one is much better, I spent ages finding a good one



this one?

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Shar...mate-Low-Noise-solution-for-35-HDDs-(IDE-SATA)

I like the look of that akasa one though . . . its aggressive styling


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

This one yeah:

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Shar...ate-Low-Noise-solution-for-35-HDDs-(IDE-SATA)

When I looked into it the akasa sticks on with crappy double sided, I wanted something that actually felt like it was gonna securely hold onto my drive, that and I wanted to be able to take the drive out without taking the other side of the case off.

Up to you tho anything else you want, saves me wasting money on stuff I dont need


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 29, 2009)

Ok ill have one of those sharkoon mounts . . . and thats it really. Thanks mate 

I have a problem mind. My trip to the bank hasnt been updated in my online setup yet, I took all my money out and transferred it to a new account - when are you ordering?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 29, 2009)

Ordering tonight or tomorrow. For del friday.

Just depends how long it takes me to get enough in my basket. I keep changing my mind thinking, no I dont need that.

the two white cathode kits are the only constants atm (mind you they were blue not long ago), lol.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 29, 2009)

well as long as you dont mind me holding off on paying you until it updates, im all for it, whenever you want to order 

Ill send you £10 to cover my end shipping.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

ok cool. Just trying to decide whether or not to get the can of air or not. Seems a waste of money IMO, it was handy the last time I had a can but I have made do, why should I pay £7 for something that is all around me.

The XLF fan would be in my basket now and I would have ordered if it wasnt out of stock!


----------



## ace80 (Apr 30, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Okay they way its set out is a cable connects the monitor to the pc through the green audio jack on the back of the pc. When I plug it in the green jack it says I've plugged it in the blue jack above it. Also the front panel green jack is recognised as the back line in.


 I had the very same prob with rig 2 using the soundmax card in windows media center a while back, kept telling me it was in the wrong jack. Tried so many things to get it working to no avail. Then when win 7 came out switched to that and not a problem. Sorry i have no solution for you.

I really feel for you Moonpig, i've not used ocuk since they bent me over. Think i sent my old Asus Commando back 4 times with no solution and had to pay shipping. In the end i upgraded to the blitz and had to pay the difference. Also they used to have quite good pricing but not now.

I've not used the main rig since last week, after buying new case a stuff for the water cooling. Got the case as i picked that up but delays with everything else i ordered. Got an email telling me the tubing was out of stock when it wasn't when i ordered and to top it all off they don't know when their getting new stock. So i check every e-tailer i know of for the same tubing (Tygon 1/2" ID clear) and they are all out of stock  
How long will i have to wait to use my pc again!!!


----------



## Hysteria (Apr 30, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good 120mm case fan (preferably blue) that's got good air flow & quiet.

Looking for one to stick on the side panel of my Antec 900 to keep my 4890 & internals cool? Even 2nd hand I don't mind as I've only got some Coolermaster 92mm ones which don't fit.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

What part of the world you from?

Cm fans are really good


----------



## Hysteria (Apr 30, 2009)

Sorry, I'm from East Yorkshire. UK.

Must update my details 

<<<< trots off to do now


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

Hysteria said:


> Can anyone recommend a good 120mm case fan (preferably blue) that's got good air flow & quiet.
> 
> Looking for one to stick on the side panel of my Antec 900 to keep my 4890 & internals cool? Even 2nd hand I don't mind as I've only got some Coolermaster 92mm ones which don't fit.



AC Ryan. I would give it a thumb up, but its yet another smiley missing.


----------



## ace80 (Apr 30, 2009)

Here's a few pics of the new case. Its a Novatech/Hiper custom OSIRIS:
http://www.novatech.co.uk/novatech/specpage.html?NOV-HIPERC

















It was an impulse buy really, was looking at the Antec 900 rev2 but couldn't afford the extra £30 odd. I also saw the Antec 1200 and man its first time i've seen a case that big in the flesh, its friggin HUGE (and pricey).


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

I've been considering a new case, but I have better things to dump £90 on.


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 30, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I've been considering a new case, but I have better things to dump £90 on.



like cwossfire


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

That, and Vodka


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 30, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> That, and Vodka



oooo vodka


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

Vodka is my friend  Some very hot girls I know like to drink it trying to show they can keep pace with me, of course, they can't, but what do I care? They are hot and once they sunk a Vodka or 2 they insist on me playing with their breasts


----------



## DrPepper (Apr 30, 2009)

I can't drink much  I see that as an advantage because I have to spend less to get drunk  I blame my skinny ass and the fact I dont eat much.


----------



## ace80 (Apr 30, 2009)

True, i could of spent the money on other stuff but my other cases have been ripped apert and were never assembled fully. I wanted something that didn't need to be modded heavily for my needs. 
Next upgrade will be ati's new gen cards then thats it, i'll try to be happy for a while with what i got.
I'm also in 2 minds atm about parting out rig 2. 

I agree with you on the smilies Ket, they really need updating/adding to.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

I tried getting smilies added, but had a few "pro professional" people start whining. Even after pointing the very fact out this forum is NOT professional, nor will it ever be for 3 main reasons. 1. You don't see any name in the url like Asus, Mushkin, BOC, etc. 2. This forum was originally created as a *enthusiast* forum, forgetting their roots is not the way to go. 3. People can either choose to use smilies or not to, have them there for those who want to use them, and those who don't won't. Despite all that it still fell on deaf ears.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 30, 2009)

Alex,if you must buy cathodes,buy the optx ones from scan,they are really very good,also they do some great leds.They have 3/6/9/12" cathodes,they are much better quality than any others i found,and i think have a 12mth warranty.






I'm loving my new Lian Li PC-201B,i've already cut a window in the panel.This thing is huge.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a ebuyer cathode in my case, its very good quality. Been using it for months and its not dimmed or showed any signs of burning out.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 30, 2009)

I've tried lots of differant cathodes,the best ones with no doubt are the optx ones.They sell a cool little molex powered box too with 4x 12v outputs,makes it so easy to power mulitple tubes from one molex,its switched too.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

The ebuyer cathode I have came with a box you can power 2 cathodes from which is all most need, and thats switched as well.


----------



## Hysteria (Apr 30, 2009)

Must look in my box of junk in the loft, fairly sure I've got some cathodes in there that I bought about 5 years ago.

Multi colour jobbies too <spew>


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

Ew! Were you stoned at the time of purchasing them by any chance?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm using 12v optx car modding leds in my case now,they dont dump no heat,are really bright and use very little juice.


----------



## Hysteria (Apr 30, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Ew! Were you stoned at the time of purchasing them by any chance?



I must have been... sure I've got some tri-colour fans to go with them.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

tigger said:


> I'm using 12v optx car modding leds in my case now,they dont dump no heat,are really bright and use very little juice.



ebuyer cathodes are 12v and kick out little in the way of heat. Try some next time you need some. Their not THE best quality, but the cathodes are very good.



Hysteria said:


> I must have been... sure I've got some tri-colour fans to go with them.



Want to post a pic of them so people know what not to buy?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

@ Tigger, I was looking at the Optx stuff but couldnt find the transformer anywhere 

Anyways I have ordered them now, I have found the sharkoon ones to be great, much deeper colours than ebuyers Extra Value ones


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 30, 2009)

Did some further testing....I expect I'll be moving to the PII rig with these 4870's (other on the way) as the E8400 bottlenecks ONE card let alone two....need the power of 4 cores not 2. 

Anyway, this SS is after playing 4 hours of CoD4 @ 1920x1080, rock solid and not even a hickup.







Temps are very good to say the fan is only @ 23% (!!) I also have a block to fit to the next card as its coming without any clothes on (no fan) so it will be water all around then.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Why not get a quad? And bottlenecking will only occur if the game wants more than two cores. GTA IV is the only game I have played to warrant the need for more than two.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 30, 2009)

Already have a Quad, see SysSpecs. 

I don't have the money for a Intel Q as if I was going to get one it would be the Q9550 or I'd just say fuck it and go i7.....either way..the PII is more than capable and will keep up with a Q9550 all day long.

*Edit:* This damn stock ATI cooler is a leaf blower...by far the best stock cooler I've ever seen....moves so much air @ 50% it even puts my GTX+ to shame when the + is at 100%!!!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah I saw, but IMO a Phenom will bottleneck in games more than an E8400


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 30, 2009)

Whats that opinion based on?

That method of thinking is like saying your Quad is slower in games than my Dual...my Dual may clock higher but it wont match your quad for power.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

A Quad is only good if the game can use that many cores, 90% of the games I own would do better with a Dual @ 4 GHz than my Quad at 3.6 GHz

Or at least make no difference.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 30, 2009)

PII is a proven clocker, it will do 3.8 very easily and on relatively low volts, 4GHz is in there with a minimal voltage hike.

Don't worry though...my beloved P5Q Pro and E8400 won't go anywhere if I do decide to use the PII....she will get them and tweaking will continue.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

I still think you will be suprised, in games that dont need/use more than two cores, Intel clock to clock are faster.

I really wish AMD would step up their game tho, sure they are cheaper, but it would be nice to try something different.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

Right, i'm up ladies.

DPD havn't arrived yet. Starting to wish i had taken pictures before i sent it. 

Acid, My 4870s fan was good two. And as for clocks i can remember, but i got them pretty high. If you see tempes getting big, buy a T-Rad2 and two 92mm fans. Best thing for a 4870.


----------



## Hysteria (Apr 30, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Want to post a pic of them so people know what not to buy?



I was young, I was naive! 

If I find them (fairly sure I palmed them off) I'll post a piccy for humour sake 

Anyone got a 120mm fan (clear or blue) for sale?

Wish I'd bought one when I got the PQ5 mobo.... bloody forgot.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

Hysteria, where abouts in Yorkshire you from? I'm near Wakefield.

I have afew 120mm fans for sale mate. Give me a sec to check what i have.


----------



## Hysteria (Apr 30, 2009)

Bridlington.

East coast, little seaside town. Full of tourists


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

OMG, i used to love going to Brid to Caravan. Gran sold it though. It was near the Links (If that's right, was awhile ago) Golf Course. 

Brid is amazing.

Fans:
1 x CoolerMaster Blue Neon
1 x Scythe Ninja II Fan
4 x Akasa Silent Smokey Fans.
All 120mm. £2.50 each. Posted.


----------



## Hysteria (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah, the Links golf course, just outside Brid, near Sewerby.

Brid is amazing - You're lucky you don't live here. 

As for the fans. You've made me realise I do have a 120mm fan.... I've got a Scythe Ninja II cooler...lol. (Must find the box!)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 30, 2009)

I stayed in brid for a few weeks a few years ago,while i was working near there.You need a pc there to fight off the boredom imo


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> @ Tigger, I was looking at the Optx stuff but couldnt find the transformer anywhere
> 
> Anyways I have ordered them now, I have found the sharkoon ones to be great, much deeper colours than ebuyers Extra Value ones



I've tried sharkoon, their cathodes aren't deep colours, their just dim. To each their own I guess.


----------



## Hysteria (Apr 30, 2009)

tigger said:


> I stayed in brid for a few weeks a few years ago,while i was working near there.You need a pc there to fight off the boredom imo



Couldn't agree more.

I used to work just outside Hull, at Dunswell but I venture into Hull very rarely and tend not to stop


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

Ket, you wanting this 4830? 

I'm gunna make a FS/FT topic in abit.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 30, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Acid, My 4870s fan was good two. And as for clocks i can remember, but i got them pretty high. If you see tempes getting big, buy a T-Rad2 and two 92mm fans. Best thing for a 4870.



I can't see a reason for a T-Rad for two reasons; the stock cooler is amazing, it cools my 4870 down like no other stock cooler I've ever had/used/seen.

And second, I have this:








I'm sure it will beat any stock/aftermarket air cooler out there. 

My second 4870 will be naked like I said, so I will use the block on that one then buy another block later on for the XFX one...can't beat some good water. 

I also have this as well:  






Just never got around to installing it. :shadedshu


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> @ Tigger, I was looking at the Optx stuff but couldnt find the transformer anywhere
> 
> Anyways I have ordered them now, I have found the sharkoon ones to be great, much deeper colours than ebuyers Extra Value ones



I've tried sharkoon, their cathodes aren't deep colours, their just dim. To each their own I guess.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I've tried sharkoon, their cathodes aren't deep colours, their just dim. To each their own I guess.



You've already said that 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1353777&postcount=1994


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

Acid :O

I have an EK 4870 Full Cover spare. Want it?

@Alex, Emphasis? lol


----------



## Hysteria (Apr 30, 2009)

Well mounting the 120mm fan didn't work on the side of the 900 side panel.

It fouls on the top of the Scythe cooler, so I can't close the panel. lol

Oh well, shame I can't mount a 92mm one as it'd miss.

bugger it.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

2000th post, nice one Moon!


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 30, 2009)

Forget the side mounted fan on the A900...wasting your time; it messes the airflow up and you will only make the temps rise.

Seeing as I'm a person of pictures today, hes another one.






My rig...see how I mounted the fans to the Xiggy? I did the same to my HTPC's Scythe Ninja rev.B and it works great. 


@Pig, PM me with more details.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

How did you mount that second fan?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

GLUE!!! lol.

Im curious too...


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

Thats looking as sexy as the insides of my system  I got a all black PSU, mobo, soundcard, and graphics card when its back from RMA. All built around a nice copper cooling vibe with the only thing mismatching a bit are the heatspreaders on my aXeRAM. Oh and moon, I'll have to hazard a guess I have enough funds for one of your 4830s, but if you gimme your bank details and I do have the spare funds I'll do a transfer there an then an give you a PM to let you know when/if I do. If you could check what memory both your cards use that would be cool


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 30, 2009)

Voodoo! 

Same way I do with all of the heatsinks I have, cut the end of 4 tie wraps and thread two cutoff parts (the bits with the ridges) into the fan mounts and threw the heatsink...then put the end back on the tie wrap for a tidy job. 

If you blow the picture up you can see it...I was idle on this one and only cut two tie wrap ends off and left the other ones intact....best to use black tie wraps as they look the best.


I have newer pictures of my PC with the 4870 in it..I will post them soon.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh I think I see, and has the Pro got three front USb headers??


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 30, 2009)

Yes.

Specs:

3 x USB Header
1 x S/PDIF Out
Audio Header
Chassis Intrusion Switch
CD-in/Aux-in Connector


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Seems like a bit of a waste, unless you have a card reader I suppose.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

Ket, how you want me to check the memory?


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 30, 2009)

I dont use any of them....useless to me but I'm sure someone has them all filled up and are in need of more...Asus think of everything and thats why I buy their boards.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

Best way is to take the HS off, and write the numbers down from one of the memory ICs on each card, I can tell whats what by those numbers


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

I only have two headers, the third is used by the Express Gate SSD.

Thankfully my new case has 4 usb ports. Life saver!


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 30, 2009)

With my Lian Li having a custom top it has 'lost' its top mounted USB ports, but its not an issue as I have a 6ft USB extension cable I can plug anything into so I don't have to go round the back of the PC.....even if I do need to go round the back its on the top of my desk so its pretty easy.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Its just I have an external drive which needs two usb ports, and I often want to plug my camera or flash drive in at the same time, so its really handy having 4 

I will get pics up soon, I promise, I really dont feel up to it atm. and you really dont want to see the state Im in atm


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

Hmm... I don't have much TIM left. I only think i can manage one card. Pick, left or right.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 30, 2009)

Should buy packs of 10 like I do, Pig, never run out of TIM again! 


*currently has 6 tubes of OCZ Freeze*


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

Do both  if your good you can salvage enough to re-use. May sound cheap, but it works and if the paste is relatively new then theres no detrimental effects. Pay a visit to shiny hardware, they sell MASSIVE tubes of arctic silver ceramique. I currently have something like 50g of the stuff I got for about £6


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

Shiny Hardware?

I'll check the Mem now.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

Yep. http://www.shinyhardware.co.uk/prods/showprod.asp?pid=692 price has gone up now, but still not a terrible price for 22g. Just plonk the numbers in this thread when you got em.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

Ket, Its tiny... lol. I cant read that text!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

So hold it in some light or use a eyeglass dammit  I can read that text with just my eyes! Alternatively take some high quality macros with ur camera.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok, first one:
Samsung 828
K4J52324OH-HJIA

I think.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

Ok the first one is actually HJ1A, and is a 1GHz part. Next card please


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

second one:
Samsung 825
K4J52324OH-HJ1A


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

Same, 1GHz parts. Looks like XFX forgo fitting the 800MHz parts which a lot of manufacturers overvolt. Thats good and bad, good as its a higher spec part, bad because XFX don't volt that part as they should, typically its about 1.74v, where the HJ1A parts should be @ 1.9-2v. I can only assume XFX don't volt the memory properly to limit OCs, which is kinda gay. Can you fire up each card on your current system and run overdrive to see where each card settles?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

Nope, i have no computer.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

That sucks man, I feel for you  Hows the RMA going with Asus?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

Waiting for mobo back from DPD.

But i've been looking through the Trading Standards site, and OcUK are in the wrong. 

Gunna wait for OcUKs responce before i tell Asus.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 30, 2009)

My XFX seems to clock well, but it is GDDR5 so I guess that's in another department for memory.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Waiting for mobo back from DPD.
> 
> But i've been looking through the Trading Standards site, and OcUK are in the wrong.
> 
> Gunna wait for OcUKs responce before i tell Asus.



OCuk are ALWAYS in the wrong. Manufacturers have a agreement with any retailer/etailer that the first year of warrenty is handled with the retailer/etailer, after that it goes to the manufacturer. OCuk are at least breaking 2 contracts in their behavior. If I looked into things, I'd probably find about 10 rules/contracts their breaking.



aCid888* said:


> My XFX seems to clock well, but it is GDDR5 so I guess that's in another department for memory.



Yes it is


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

Could you? the more fuel i have, the better.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 30, 2009)

Drinking beer at 9:08am is a bad sign.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

lols...


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 30, 2009)

Chrysler is bankrupt....thank fuck for that.

No more crappy Minivan's...god help all America!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

HAHAHA!! with them bankrupt I bet pollution will half across the US 

Moonpig, I'll try to have a look at things when I can, busy sorting some paperwork out for my business atm. Give trading standards a email, they can cause OCuk no end of headaches insisting to look as far back as 10 years of customer/account records.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

I've sent a webnote to OcUK. 

I've used alot of TradingStandards quotes, and said i'll contact them for a personal opinion if needed.

This should be fun


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

If you really cant get anywhere with the retailer, the manufacturer *should* step in. I know they have to if a retailer goes out of business.

Then again that could go out the window cus it was B-grade 

Keep on fighting, I just got my money back from Mastercard from the unauthorised payment from CCP Games


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> I've sent a webnote to OcUK.
> 
> I've used alot of TradingStandards quotes, and said i'll contact them for a personal opinion if needed.
> 
> This should be fun



Threats will do little with OCuk, their complete twats. Go straight to trading standards, at the very least they should send OCuk a rather stern letter and give someone at OCuk a rather uncomfortable phonecall to deal with.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Trading Standards will have wanted you to try what you can first, once you get a completely unhelpful response, then they will step in


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 30, 2009)

For pig and alex.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 30, 2009)

How did you manage to slap a second fan on your S1283?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

If Im looking at it right, you have threaded a cable tie through one fan, through the Heatsink then through the other fan, then cut off the end of another cable tie and secured that on to the end, and trim the excess.

Rinse and repeat, right??


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thats a really good idea actually . . . any temperature benefits vs. a single fan?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice way to use zip ties.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

I would have thought with the rear exhaust so close it could make things worse, but i could be wrong.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 30, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> If Im looking at it right, you have threaded a cable tie through one fan, through the Heatsink then through the other fan, then cut off the end of another cable tie and secured that on to the end, and trim the excess.
> 
> Rinse and repeat, right??



Correct. I use just two tiewraps as its enough. 


Load drops about 5-7'C (better airflow in A900 than my Lian Li) with two fans, but these are 110cfm Kaze-Jyuni fans, not the stock 75cfm~ crap....works wonders with the backplate too. 

*Edit:* Rear fan helps, I had 2x110cfm fans strapped together in the back of my A900 sucking the air out...worked amazing, but it was ghetto.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm gunna try OcuK first. 

This is the Socket, just got the board back:






I don't see how that would happen, if it was at the edge, maybe, but where it is doesn't make sense.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Whats the green stuff, and where is the bent pin


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

green stuff?

I can see one at the top left.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 30, 2009)

What is the green gunky stuff?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Still cant see no bent pin, maybe you could circle it, and there is green stuff in the bottom left of the socket in that pic.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 30, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Still cant see no bent pin, maybe you could circle it, and there is green stuff in the bottom left of the socket in that pic.



I see the green stuff too...unless its his cam....I don't see a bent pin though. 


Some eyecandy to try and lighten the mood:







Redid the CM and tried (failed) to make it cleaner...I also love how XFX put the logo upside down.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

I see green stuff, and possibly where a pin is outright missing on the top left, apart from that nothing. I wouldn't put it past OCuk to of deliberately damaged your board. Their known for doing that too.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

There are no pins missing, what you are loking at is the alignment notches 

And @ acid, dont you hate how fingerprints and dust only ever show up in photos


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

Hold on, i'll get another picture.

I think the green stuff i Feser. Which is weird as i fitted the kit before i put it on this board... and that was over two weeks ago...


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 30, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> And @ acid, don't you hate how fingerprints and dust only ever show up in photos



Yep, I hate that...but what I hate more is this Lian Li picks up prints so much easier and faster than any other case it appears...pain in the ass. 

One of your links on the front page is broken too;
[ur=http://forums.techpowerup.com/member.php?u=41716]BUCK NASTY[/url] - P5Q PRO - m1104

Missing that "L" in there, Alex.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Yep, I hate that...but what I hate more is this Lian Li picks up prints so much easier and faster than any other case it appears...pain in the ass.
> 
> One of your links on the front page is broken too;
> [ur=http://forums.techpowerup.com/member.php?u=41716]BUCK NASTY[/url] - P5Q PRO - m1104
> ...



Fixed thanks


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

OcUK just send me a reply that said their in no way responsible.

Even though this clearly states they are:
http://www.tradingstandards.gov.uk/advice/problemswithgoods.cfm


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

How can they not be responsible for a faulty product.

Its trading standards time!


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

waiting for next email.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 30, 2009)

I forgot to ask, I'm getting (what I think anyway) low scores in 3DM06 with my 4870 @ 850/1100 and my E8400 @ 4.5GHz....15500~ at default resolution, this seems low as my GTX+ used to do 17100~ with the E8400 at the same speed and I have no idea why my 4870 cant outscore it when its obviously faster.
;confused
Anyone got any ideas? 


My BIOS is m2002 if you want to add it to the list, Alex.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

Make sure to save all correspondence you have with OCuk moon, especially that one stating they are in no way responsible. Send trading standards that and they will have a field day over it.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

It's all in my Gmail


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> I forgot to ask, I'm getting (what I think anyway) low scores in 3DM06 with my 4870 @ 850/1100 and my E8400 @ 4.5GHz....15500~ at default resolution, this seems low as my GTX+ used to do 17100~ with the E8400 at the same speed and I have no idea why my 4870 cant outscore it when its obviously faster.
> ;confused
> Anyone got any ideas?
> 
> ...



GTX 260 is faster (in terms of performance) than a 4870. Those scores seem bang on the button


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> I forgot to ask, I'm getting (what I think anyway) low scores in 3DM06 with my 4870 @ 850/1100 and my E8400 @ 4.5GHz....15500~ at default resolution, this seems low as my GTX+ used to do 17100~ with the E8400 at the same speed and I have no idea why my 4870 cant outscore it when its obviously faster.
> ;confused
> Anyone got any ideas?
> 
> ...



Thats just ATi. Their phillosophy is very different to nvidias. ATi focus most of their time in giving the user real performance gains in real games, not benchmarks. Where nvidia focus quite heavily on increasing benchmark scores to make their products appear better than they actually are in real games.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

OOOOOOoooo... Let the FanBoy war begin.

lol


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> GTX 260 is faster (in terms of performance) than a 4870. Those scores seem bang on the button



No their not, OCd that 4870 should score 17k or so, maybe more. The reason it doesn't is as I said, ATi focus on gains in real games, where nvidia like to focus on benchmarks for corporate penis size reasons.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 30, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> GTX 260 is faster (in terms of performance) than a 4870. Those scores seem bang on the button


Your score is as quoted: "3DM06: 18904"   Your card isn't 3500~ faster than my 4870, I think Ket's idea may be more like it though....my old GTX+ is only 1800 points behind that 260 of yours, and that's a lesser card.



Ketxxx said:


> Thats just ATi. Their phillosophy is very different to nvidias. ATi focus most of their time in giving the user real performance gains in real games, not benchmarks. Where nvidia focus quite heavily on increasing benchmark scores to make their products appear better than they actually are in real games.



We will see how fast these 4870's really are when I'm running two of them!


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> OOOOOOoooo... Let the FanBoy war begin.
> 
> lol



No fanboy, just from my own experiences from both sides. I'd see massive benchmark gains with nvidia and see very little improvement in games, where with ATi benchmarks might look low, but game performance goes up quite nicely. I know what I'd rather have


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 30, 2009)

My e-penis suffered a 3500 point loss. 

*Edit:* Off to bed, done an all nighter and its now 10:33am.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

lol, nighty night.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Any chance we could see these replies your getting from_ bunch*O*f*C******UK*_ ?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

Only one so far:


> Dear Sir,
> 
> The board has quiet clearly been damaged as such all warranty upon the board is no void, No where in the sales of goods act does it say that we much replace goods that have been damaged by the customer as such no refund or replacement will be offered.
> 
> ...



Waiting on next one.

I havn't actually edited that, i don't think he can spell...


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Wtf, its not cus of that green stuff is it? How can they say its damaged when it clearly isnt?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm uploading some pictures now. They should help.

Thing is, i did some googling and if a socket has 3+ damaged pins, it doesnt work... so how come mine worked before i sent it?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)




----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Any chance you could get a camera with Macro mode? Cant really see on those pics 

And did you not check for bent pins when you bought it?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

I glanced it. Never really thought about it. Will do from now on though.

I don't think i have a camera with 'macro' mode.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

most cameras have macro mode, its represented my a flower icon normally. Lets you focus real close.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

I've taken afew picture with that mode, but it doesn't really help. I can see one definate pin with a missing top.

My question is, how did that happen with the computer on? I woke up and it was broken...


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Like I tried to convince you before, OcUK is crap and its B-grade for a reason, they probably sold you the board like that, got £100 out of you and are now using their policy on bent pins not to return it.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

surely Trading Standard won't enjoy that. 

Still waiting on a repl from OcUK

I'm not buying from there again, i've told them. From now on it's ebuyer.com and scan.co.uk (given time).


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Trading Standards wont like it, but it will be a bitch to prove if that is the case.

You heard back from Asus yet?


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

Havn't told them anything yet. 

I'll send a message now.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Good, good, no point involving trading standards if Asus are good enough to take over. Explain everything, including the fact about maybe not checking for bent pins, even tho you should have to.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

I still don't see any bent pins, just the green stuff. Regardless of being B grade or not, the product itself still has to be in working order and of merchantable quality, if indeed the board was shipped with a broken pin, OCuk likely already knew about it. Nomatter which way you spin this OCuk are in the wrong.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

I think the NB is enough proof. I have screenshots from that.

Ive just sent an email to Asus. Still no word from OcUK.


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

You have to get trading standards involved a lot more or this will go on forever.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

I agree to get Trading Stanards involved but Asus might get a new board to Moon quicker


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

Yea, gunna see what Asus' and OcUK's reactions are before i involve TradingStandards.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

Still no word from OcUK. Looks like tomorrow then.

Just out of interest. Whats better:
OCZ Platinum XTC 1066MHz 2x2GB
or
Buffalo Firestix 1066MHz 4x1GB

Also, you looking for a "640GB Western Digital WD6400AAKS", Alex?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Might still be why? 

Oh and in theory firestix could OC better, but OCZ requires less of NB as its only two sticks


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 30, 2009)

Do I go for an EK-Supreme (acetal) someones selling quite cheap and delve into the world of H20 again? If I do Ill mount a triple rad off the back using some rad mounts, remove the HDD cage and slap a pump there, etc? Im tempted. Very tempted.


----------



## Hysteria (Apr 30, 2009)

Finally been here 2 weeks & can offer up some of my gear to you fine folks.

Got my piccies all sorted, some DDR2 800Mhz ram,Belkin KVM & 4870 up for grabs soon in the B/S/T section

Need to pay for the P5Q & 4890 somehow


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

WC is such a waste of money IMO, and poses way too much risk for my liking. The performance to cost ratio really isnt worth it if you ask me.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 30, 2009)

But it looks awesome and load temperatures are seconded only by phase and all that 

If I can get the supreme cheap ill consider it.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

What would you WC?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 30, 2009)

CPU and maybe NB.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

What made you give it all up last time?


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 30, 2009)

The case I was using - that cosmos was awful, and my pump placement meant I couldnt use the bottom intake - the only intake in the case. My GTX didnt like it at all, plus that case was huge.

Just won it for £15.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

So your going WC then, lol.

Just on CPU and possibly NB?

If it was me Id just do a double rad and put it in the top, nice and neat 

Mind you I like sticking to air. I'd be crapping myself something would leak or the pump would fail etc.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 30, 2009)

As long as you take your time, nothing will go wrong 

Ill have a look at a double up top. Ill probably end up merchanting this EK off anyway.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Air ftw!  lol.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 30, 2009)

It is amazing what air can achieve for how much you pay, but water just looks . . . well.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

I prefer the look of a Heatsink TBH. Each to their own


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 30, 2009)

Ay 

Meh ill end up selling it on no doubt. Pre lapped, 1/2" barbs and mounting kit - not bad for £15 really. Someone on here will probably see it to a new home  either that or ill keep it and buy a loop bit by bit over a the course of a few months, so it doesnt seem like im dumping alot of money at once.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Lol,

Damn I wish MoonPig was online, he may have found me another WD6400AAKS 

I want him to reply! Gonna screw things up a bit tho, means I need another Sharkoon 5.25 kit, and I dont know where I would fit it if I did, cus I have no spare 5.25 bays left with my 120mm fan bay adaptor


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

lol. Alex. I'll keep it.

Kyle, I think Erocker is selling an Asus NB heatsink.

Hysteria, give us a link when it's up.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 30, 2009)

hmm . . . 

ALEX, GET SOME FREAKING PICTURES UP GOD DAMN IT! 

Oh and ill be able to pay you tomorrow matey for that HDD mount 

Moon, ill get the premium sent tomorrow and alex the CF vinyl, completely forgot about it


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

Kyle, what are you like... lol.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 30, 2009)

Lol, Im a bit all over the place at the minute, driving coupled with exams and lots of stuff happening at home = funtimes.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Pics will come I havent felt like tidying up the last couple of days. Plus I have been dragging it out so I can get my white cathodes


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

Gah, you two. lol. Where was the project log Alex? lol.

Looks like im selling both my 4830s, EK WaterBlock and maybe RAM - then getting a £200 GFX (or less depending on the motherboard result) and some Firestix ;-)


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

You go through hardware likes its going out of fashion MoonPig 

Forgot about Project Log, wasnt much reason to do one TBH, only good for complete system overhauls


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

Meh, i change my mind alot. The whole Crossfire thing is over-rated. It hardly scales. So most of the time i had 10fps more than one 4830..

I think i'll try nVidia this time. Best card i've had from them is an 8800GTX, so i'll see how they've improved.

The RAM thing is very unlikely. I don't think i will. I like my OCZ's. I just want a cooler for them so i can go MHz crazy.

I still have the EK block from my W/C venture, it's just been sat on my table.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Thats why I bought a GTX 260, most of the time one powerful GPU triumphs over two lessers


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

Thinking of selling it? I was considering a GTX275. But the HD4890 is just better for less. 

GTX260 would be good though. PhysX was fun. I've always found nVidias to be alot louder and hotter than ATi's though.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

I bought the GTX 260 on driver preference. Got sick of ATI drivers.

Not for sale, I like it too much


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

Grrr... 

nVidia GTX 275 - PhysX but £210
ATi 4890 - Cooler/Quiter and £190

ATi i think it is...


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

I wouldnt agree with the 4890 being cooler and quieter, lol.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

If it's anything like every other ATi card, it will be.

My 3870, 4830 and 4870s have been ALOT quieter and cooler than my 8800GTS and 8800GTX


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

I thought the 4870 is quite loud and hot?

Anything will be cooler and quieter than an 8800GTX 

There is prob not much in it TBH, go with whatever drivers you prefer. I love the fact with NVIDIA you can have different settings for each game.

Oh and Physx


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

I think it's a 4890, unless the B/S/T give me a better option. 

Hysteria is putting a 4870 up, if it's cheap enough, i might jump on it and get another later on. I know a mate that wants crossfire when he gets back from Norway (going in a month or so for abit). Could sell them on at a nice price to fund my ATi 5 series buy.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

Lol, the Antec300 is £45 on eBuyer. And i need a quite case for my other build (which i'll later sell on, so the case has to be good). So that along with 2 CD/DVD Drives is only £79. Score.

Pioneer drives aswell Alex.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

2 drives??


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

One for my Rig, one for the other build.

Alex, i'm insterested in your FS Ram.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 30, 2009)

Antec 300's are fantastic. BIG +1 on that descision


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

gdgd, apparently those sticks can do 800 MHz but I never tried.

Everyone wanted me to OC them at the time, but I was too noob 

They are stock: 675 MHz 4-4-4-12 1.9v

I see no reason for them not to do 800 on 5-5-5-15 2.1v

Got to get my new FS thread sorted, all that stuff is going back inot the new one, plus my case and all the fans.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 30, 2009)

Did you price up shipping on the side window mate?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

It should be about £5 to ship it.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 30, 2009)

How much do you want for the side panel then my man?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Would like about £10 for it, but that takes overall cost to that of a new one, comes with a new CM fan on it 

£12.50 shipped ok?


----------



## Ketxxx (Apr 30, 2009)

As this thread has kinda turned into a "flog your spare stuff" at the moment, I'll bring up my 3870s I'm willing to sell for £55 each including postage . I can get 3dmark results up and crysis warhead benchmark results if people want verification these cards are  solid performers still.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 30, 2009)

Call it £20 with the HDD mount posted? 

And ket, thats a high price for such old cards . . .


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 30, 2009)

I know the 3870s are sold performers. I loved my old one. If they did well on F@H id take them. But i got an 8800GTS instead.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 30, 2009)

I have a Antec 300 and it sucks. :shadedshu


It's harder to work on than the A900, less airflow and shows its cheapness in build quality....in my opinion you'd be better off spending less money on a more generic case with a single 120mm fan at the front and cutting all the nasty and unnessersary shit out of it.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Call it £20 with the HDD mount posted?
> 
> And ket, thats a high price for such old cards . . .



Done


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 30, 2009)

Here, pig;
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/115480#

Noobs will buy anything that's silver and has a blue fan at the front so its good for resale and cheaper than the A300.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 30, 2009)

The black / blue version of that case was going to be my first case, ah the memories :3

And Alex, ill sort you out with payment tomorrow, big day in terms of shipping, banking, driving, cleaning, haha.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

I had that case, all I can say is :shadedshu

Scan have the Silverstone PS01B-W on sale for about £35

VERY nice case.



I have had a lot of cases, lol. 


I had a generic biege one
Then a generic biege and gold one
Then a generic black one
Then this one w/window: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Then this one w/window: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Then this one w/window: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Then this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Then this w/window: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And now this:


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 30, 2009)

My case history?

Antec 900 - modded.

Thermaltake Armor Jr (still have it, got it off alex) - modded.

CM 690 - modded.

Brief stint with a filthy Lian Li.

Back to the 690.

Next up - HAF 922?


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

There is a possibility I *MAY* get another WD6400AAKS, thing is, if I do, wtf am I going to put it


----------



## Studabaker (Apr 30, 2009)

You need to get a couple of 250 or 320 AAKSs for RAID0!


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

Whats a 250 or 320 AAKS, when I could RAID 0 two WD6400AAKS 

(not aimed at you but the drives, lol)


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Apr 30, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> My case history?
> 
> Antec 900 - modded.
> 
> ...



It's all about the ATCS 840, I want that case so bad. Soon it will be mine.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

I like that case but its WAY to expensive.


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 30, 2009)

Looks like a toned - down 690 to me. Cooling wise.


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

It has a front 230mm fan, two top 230mm fans and a bottom 140mm fan. If that had a window, I would have had to physically restrain myself from spending another £75-100


----------



## kyle2020 (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh, looks pretty much the same as the 690 to me. Ill read up a bit more before I speak in future


----------



## alexp999 (Apr 30, 2009)

lol.

I still prefer my Sniper and I'm glad i got it, but that ATCS 840 does have a few things I love, like removable fan filters for the PSU and bottom fan which you can get to without removing the fans/PSU.

I think its great value for money, but I cant warrant the cost (if that makes sense)


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Apr 30, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> It has a front 230mm fan, two top 230mm fans and a bottom 140mm fan. If that had a window, I would have had to physically restrain myself from spending another £75-100



That window can be modded in my friend, and it will be. Thats my next toy. Your also forgetting about the 2 120mm fans that can be mounted on the end of the hard drive bays to blow on my memory and vrms on my video card.  It's all Aluminum, too. The more I look at it the more I start to think my Antec 1200 is ugly.

How is that Sniper, btw?


----------



## alexp999 (May 1, 2009)

Yeah but I cant mod to save my life.

And sniper is great, I'll get some pics up once I have got the cathodes installed


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 1, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Yeah but I cant mod to save my life.
> 
> And sniper is great, I'll get some pics up once I have got the cathodes installed



Nice, I can't wait. I acctually just heard of it for the first time a couple of hours ago and it has a very clean design. I like it.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 1, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Yeah but I cant mod to save my life.
> 
> And sniper is great, I'll get some pics up once I have got the cathodes installed



You stick cathode lights in and say you can't mod to save your life.. even something as simple as a cathode light is classed as modding


----------



## _jM (May 1, 2009)

Well guys my new Cooler Master Cosmos S case arrived today (yes i have the window too) I just got her all set up. Man this case is freakin HUGE!! Compared to my 900, I can almost fit the 900 inside this case lol! I'll take some pictures soon for your eyeballs 
  Right now Im not doing anything as far as modding goes. Im going to wait for till I get the cash for my water loops that Im installing. There will be a 360mm rad on the top inside, and maybe another 240mm rad in the front 5.25 bays for the VGA(s). When I get all of that stuff, I will be painting the inside either black or red. My tubing is going to be all black with red coolant  And Im removing the red cathodes and installing white ones instead. Pic coming soon!

EDIT: I forgot to mention that I am also a proud owner of a new CORSAIR HX1000W PSU (this psu is huge aswell, almost weighs as much as the case did empty!)

Should I keep the old case and PSU as "back-ups" or just sell it. They are both right at 5 weeks old~give or take a few days.


----------



## _jM (May 1, 2009)




----------



## _jM (May 1, 2009)

Oh yea.. i was wondering somthing...

I have this Q9550 running @3.83Ghz w/1.33v compared to the norm 2.83Ghz w/1.25v. You think thats good.. or could I go lower on the volts and be good to go?(I ran 2hours of prime95 blend tests and it is stable)


----------



## Studabaker (May 1, 2009)

_jM said:


> Oh yea.. i was wondering somthing...
> 
> I have this Q9550 running @3.83Ghz w/1.33v compared to the norm 2.83Ghz w/1.25v. You think thats good.. or could I go lower on the volts and be good to go?(I ran 2hores of prime95 blend tests and it is stable)



I'd definitely lower them notch by notch til ya hit the one that crashes.


----------



## alexp999 (May 1, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> You stick cathode lights in and say you can't mod to save your life.. even something as simple as a cathode light is classed as modding



By modding I mean cutting up the case, lol.


----------



## aCid888* (May 1, 2009)

To do that case justice you have to leave it stock on the outside and black on the inside....it'll look dapper then. 


But on a note of the case; why did you update it? And for that matter, why did you update the PSU too? (aside from the huge e-peen it gives you)

You old parts aren't as good, we all know this, but why spend more money (a lot of it at that) on new stuff when the old (5 weeks!?) parts did the job.


----------



## aCid888* (May 1, 2009)

Wow...a silent P45 club! 


Who'd believe it!


----------



## Ketxxx (May 1, 2009)

My PC is near silent.. an will be even quieter when my 4830 comes back an I put the VF900 back on


----------



## MoonPig (May 1, 2009)

My ... desk is silent. Helps when im sleeping


----------



## kyle2020 (May 1, 2009)

My 690 is pretty quiet, just the "whoosh" of the air from the fans 

Its lit up like a christmas tree though due to the 2 ble LED fans in it. Ill have to replace them, they do my head in when im running her overnight.

Oh and moon, premiums on its way to you


----------



## MoonPig (May 1, 2009)

Cool, thanks a bunch matey.

I have 4 of these spare if you want 2, £2.50 each


----------



## kyle2020 (May 1, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Cool, thanks a bunch matey.
> 
> I have 4 of these spare if you want 2, £2.50 each



They are 3 pin connectors arent they?


----------



## MoonPig (May 1, 2009)

yerp.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 1, 2009)

Is there any way of wiring 2 fans together so that they can run off one power source? like just splicing the wires togther? Its just I have no spare 3 pin headers on my motherboard, and I dont want to have to buy adapters.


----------



## MoonPig (May 1, 2009)

I have 3pin power splitters. I use them on my front and back fans. I can give you one of these aswell.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 1, 2009)

This is what i use-










http://www.virtual-hideout.net/reviews/streetglow_ pc_neon/index.shtml

4 fans powered from one molex,with a switch.


----------



## MoonPig (May 1, 2009)

Can someone find me a simple case on ebuyer that matches this:
- Less that £50
- PSU at the top
- Good Airflow
- Prefably no LEDs
- Black or a stylish silver
- mATX and ATX
- 4 x 5.25, at least

Thanks boys.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 1, 2009)

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/151368
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/159009
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/143854

Best imo upto £50

Theres a black one that looks like an alienware case too.


----------



## MoonPig (May 1, 2009)

I want the antec300. But the PSU at the bottom isn't good with this build...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 1, 2009)

The chieftecs not bad for the price.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 1, 2009)

Explain what the splitter is? And Ill take 2, they look good fans, I nearly got some when I had my cosmos.

*edit*

Is it a single fan header cable that has 2 connectors on the end? One of those would be spot on.


----------



## MoonPig (May 1, 2009)

It's this.

I don't like the look of the Chieftec


----------



## aCid888* (May 1, 2009)

I use this for my S-Flex fans mounted to my rad:







Apart from mine is a 3 port one and much, much longer. 


But, you can splice wires and it works just as well.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 1, 2009)

ooh, if you will, please include one moon  £2.50 each then?


----------



## aCid888* (May 1, 2009)

Pig, pm me about that block, also, buy the "Coolermaster Elite 335" as the looks alone are better than the A300 and its 20 clams cheaper.


----------



## alexp999 (May 1, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> ooh, if you will, please include one moon  £2.50 each then?



Dont connect one of the RPM sensor wires or it will screw with your mobo sensor readings. just pull it out and tape it up or something.

Got the Vibe fixer. Going to start getting my cathodes in now. Can you wait till Tues for me to send side panel. Not sure whether I will get to PO tomorrow.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 1, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Dont connect one of the RPM sensor wires or it will screw with your mobo sensor readings. just pull it out and tape it up or something.
> 
> Got the Vibe fixer. Going to start getting my cathodes in now. Can you wait till Tues for me to send side panel. Not sure whether I will get to PO tomorrow.



Im not fussed about rpm readings, they are only 18db at full tilt, and im partial to anything over 22, so they will be fine 

Sounds fine to me


----------



## alexp999 (May 1, 2009)

No I mean i dont want it to screw with your mobo. Not sure if it could fry the sensor with twice the rpm reading voltage or some crap like that


----------



## kyle2020 (May 1, 2009)

Oh - erm yeah.  Not sure what to do then. I have a molex to 3 pin adapter running at the minute, I could use that and plug that fan into the motherboard instead.


----------



## alexp999 (May 1, 2009)

You also have to watch you dont overload the fan controller on the mobo.

Why not just plug them into the PSU?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 1, 2009)

Thats what ill do, run them off a molex adapter.

Moon, can I buy 2 off you then my man?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 1, 2009)

I run all my fans directly from the psu,theres no point stressing the boards power system any more than nessecary.


----------



## MoonPig (May 1, 2009)

Sorry Kyle, been busy.

Right, i'll post the Fans either tomorrow (If i can) or Tuesday (definate). I will tell you when i've posted them.

Acid, I'll be finding out a 6pm. I'll PM you.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 1, 2009)

My psu is at the bottom in my pc-201b,but as the boards upside down its cool for the wiring.


----------



## MoonPig (May 1, 2009)

Anyone got a spare heatsink they can sell me. LGA775. For an E2160.


----------



## aCid888* (May 1, 2009)

Use the stock one. (I my need to shoot myself now)

Take the chip as far as it will go on stock volts and it will be fine. 


I'll be in bed by 6. lol


----------



## MoonPig (May 1, 2009)

I don't have a stock one :-(

Anyone got a stock LGA775 they fancy posting to me.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 1, 2009)

I would but im scraping all my funds together until monday time, fucking barclays being idiots. I have like £3 on me haha.


----------



## MoonPig (May 1, 2009)

Lol, btw, i'm not asking for a free LGA775 Stock Cooler. I'll pay postage + alittle extra.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 1, 2009)

I have budgeted for:

Shipping on the premium (spent)

Buying that EK Supreme (Paid for)

like £6  in my bank account for some reason (2 of your fans, need to get it sorted to pay alex)

and like £5 on me (to pull me through until whenever barclays get their act together).


----------



## MoonPig (May 1, 2009)

sell a kidney?

Or .... Downgrade


----------



## kyle2020 (May 1, 2009)

haha, no I have (last time I added up) £305 floating in the nether world whilst barclays transfer everything over. I have two accounts - one for paypal, the other for my direct debits and general saving, however my main account had to be closed as an ATM ate my card, so its all being changed and god knows what.

*edit*

I stand corrected, that £20 you sent has cleared moon. So I can pay everything off that I owe 

Moon, pm me you paypal email address, you too alex.


----------



## MoonPig (May 1, 2009)

PMed. 

Might not need a cooler. I have an AC Freezer7Pro that has not clips. So i'm gunna bolt it to the board. lol.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 1, 2009)

Zip ties ftw


----------



## Hysteria (May 1, 2009)

I'll have a look & see if I have a stock cooler that came with my C2D E6600 still Moon. Not sure I still have it though.

Also, posted up my stuff for sale

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=93011

Hopefully I did it right.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 1, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> I don't have a stock one :-(
> 
> Anyone got a stock LGA775 they fancy posting to me.



I have the stock cooler from my Q9650 and I also have an Artic cooling freezer pro 7. You can have either one for pretty much the cost of shipping. Where would you need it shipped to? My heatware is under BababooeyHTJ. They're sitting around collecting dust.


----------



## _jM (May 1, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> To do that case justice you have to leave it stock on the outside and black on the inside....it'll look dapper then.
> 
> 
> But on a note of the case; why did you update it? And for that matter, why did you update the PSU too? (aside from the huge e-peen it gives you)
> ...



Well the PSU was a gift. And the case was bought so I can set up for watercooling loops. I needed a case that is bigger than my 900.  There will be 2 rads installed in this case, 1 360mm rad on the top inside and a 240mm rad in te 5.25 bays. as well as a 400ml res and dual pumps. There is no way that could fit inside a 900. I'll be selling the other parts to a friend of mine when he buys his mobo cpu and ram'


----------



## alexp999 (May 1, 2009)

Anyone know what voltage LEDs are on fans? I was hoping to use the seperate power switch for the leds on my sniper, but it doesnt seem to be enough to start the cathodes, I was hoping it was 12v but I now have a feeling it was 5v. Do the fans step the voltage down before powering the leds?


----------



## MoonPig (May 1, 2009)

Sorry mate, i don't.

I have two more of them Akasa Fans if anyone wants some.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 2, 2009)

Jack Daniels FTW!


----------



## kyle2020 (May 2, 2009)

Moon, you best keep an eye out mate, im on my way to Bridlington today 

And Ive just realised how early it is.


----------



## aCid888* (May 2, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Jack Daniels FTW!



Drinking Jose Cuervo Tequila, Limited Production run in a leather bottle holder. 


5:34am


----------



## Ketxxx (May 2, 2009)

10:41am, I've just woken up


----------



## MoonPig (May 2, 2009)

Kyle, the Asus didn't arrive 

12:23 - Early for me.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 2, 2009)

Perks of running ur own business - you make the hours  last few weeks or so I've made £1400, w00t!


----------



## MoonPig (May 2, 2009)

Perks of having no working computer - ... non.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 2, 2009)

I hear that. Life is so... boring, without a computer.


----------



## MoonPig (May 2, 2009)

Building a temp computer at the moment. Basically the Folding on in my Sig. Only issues are, can't seem to get it to post. And on top of that, i have no CD/DVD drive at the moment and my Maximus Incident Corupted my OS... So i can't boot anyways. There was 80GB of games (Virgin will kill me if i download that again), 100GB of TV programs, 100GB of Films (HD) and over 20GB of Music. Along with my Documents and evidence of my NB being at 85c on boot...

Hopefully it'll of just corupted the systems files, so i'll be able to copy stuff using another computer.

Right, Next week :

4 x Xigmatek 120mm XLF-F1253 1500RPM - White LED
Arctic Cooling MX-2 Thermal Compound
Samsung HD502HI 500GB Hard Drive SATAII - OEM Green Drive (Gah, Green...)
2 x Pioneer DVR-216DBK 20x DVD±RW

And possibly:

Sapphire HD4870 512MB


----------



## alexp999 (May 2, 2009)

You should really backup your downloaded games. Every game I buy digitally I backup to dvds


----------



## MoonPig (May 2, 2009)

I was about to buy a 500GB Hard drive for all my Media. Then this happened, like the most unlucky thing ever.

I normally would back things up. But i've formatted that much recently, and i don't have a CD/DVD drive at the moment.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 2, 2009)

If your going to get a 4870, get the 1GB model. 512MB on a card like that won't do it justice, its meant for super high res gaming.


----------



## MoonPig (May 2, 2009)

I had a 512MB 4870 before and managed to play all my games (Source, UT3, Fallout3, Stalker) at 1920x1080 and near enough max. 

I'm getting this card to hold me till ATi 5*** or GTX3**. Unless the 4890/GTX275/285 fall alot in price.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 2, 2009)

Those games don't have high res textures in that way though. Run Crysis/Warhead at max settings in DX10 and the difference is easily 7-10FPS between a 512MB and 1GB model.


----------



## alexp999 (May 2, 2009)

GTA IV is the real texture killer, I disabled the restrictions and locked up my PC


----------



## MoonPig (May 2, 2009)

Great, But i don't have either Crysis or GTAIV. So i guess that doesn't apply.

I also don't plan on buying them.


----------



## Hysteria (May 2, 2009)

I've played Lord of the Rings Online (LOTRO) for the past 10 months on Ultra high textures (kicks the shit out of most cards) but the 4870 512mb flew through it.

Best value for money card I've owned, and I'm not just saying that 'cos I'm selling one, it really is an amazing card.


----------



## MoonPig (May 2, 2009)

+1 on that. I loved mine.

Also, got an email from Asus. They say that because the pins are damaged, my warrenty is void. Email:



> Dear Danny,
> 
> Thank you for contacting ASUS Customer Service.
> My name is Lyn and it's my pleasure to help you with your problem.
> ...



And, more bad luck. WcUK have changed their policy on Free Delivery. I used to qualify as i had 30 posts on overclock.net. But now i need 100posts. So that £4 on delivery when i buy my fans... fs.


----------



## alexp999 (May 2, 2009)

Were pins damaged before you sent it off/received it? i.e was it you or OcUK?


----------



## MoonPig (May 2, 2009)

I'm damn sure they wern't but i have no proof. 

However, surely my computer wouldn't of worked if they were damaged before i sent it.


----------



## alexp999 (May 2, 2009)

I wouldnt of thought so no.

Either that or claim on royal mail. Say it has been damaged in transit. You sent it all working okay other than sound, and now you have it back with bent pins and it doesnt work at all. Thats what I would try.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2009)

YO ALEX!!! ADD MEH!!! xD  P5Q Pro - Still got my hands full with vista right now so no over clocking yet - but I did have a random test & yes. my rig can boot up at 4ghz....Unlike my Biostar Tpower I45 ¬_¬ man what a peice of shit, 449Fsb wall

will start overclocking later in the day

::EDIT:: 

I forgot to add the bios version....

2002


----------



## MoonPig (May 2, 2009)

Could do, i did insure it for £150... 

I'll ask my Dad, he knows this stuff.


----------



## MoonPig (May 2, 2009)

No, i can't claim from Royal Mail. This is why:

I don't have the box i sent it in (To show box damage)
I can't prove how well i packaged it (Mainly this as they have to agree it was packaged well)

So now it's down to overclockers.co.uk.

I wish i could show you a decent picture. I tried that 'Flower' mode this, but it's still blurry.


----------



## alexp999 (May 2, 2009)

I take it you are holding in the button half way to allow it to focus first? Macro mode (little flower) is usually set for a distance of about 10-30cm depending on the camera


----------



## MoonPig (May 2, 2009)

Yep i'am.

I'll keep trying.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> No, i can't claim from Royal Mail. This is why:
> 
> I don't have the box i sent it in (To show box damage)
> I can't prove how well i packaged it (Mainly this as they have to agree it was packaged well)
> ...



shadedshu:shadedshu I......work for Royal Mail........ seriously...I do lol


----------



## MoonPig (May 2, 2009)

Any chance of a TPU help out? I could do with the insurace. lol


----------



## MoonPig (May 2, 2009)

Hows this one boys?


----------



## alexp999 (May 2, 2009)

Is that the bent pin the very bottom corner of the pic, its the only one I can see.


----------



## MoonPig (May 2, 2009)

lol, i can't even tell amymore.

Gunna send OcUK another message. They havn't replied to my last one, sent 2pm Thursday.


----------



## alexp999 (May 2, 2009)

You wont get anymore responses till Tuesday now


----------



## MoonPig (May 2, 2009)

I can still send them messages. I don't expect a responce. But iam going to say that if i don't receive a responce by 1pm Wednesday, then i'm emailing Trading Standards.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 2, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> GTA IV is the real texture killer, I disabled the restrictions and locked up my PC



GTA isn't a texture killer, the game just loads the same texture multiple times for each thing that uses it, thats what cripples performance in that game.


----------



## DrPepper (May 2, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> I can still send them messages. I don't expect a responce. But iam going to say that if i don't receive a responce by 1pm Wednesday, then i'm emailing Trading Standards.



I used the trading standards thread and the guy didn't even flinch he said I had to wait to get my gpu back from RMA. I would get trading standards these bastards are at it.


----------



## alexp999 (May 2, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> GTA isn't a texture killer, the game just loads the same texture multiple times for each thing that uses it, thats what cripples performance in that game.



Performance was quite good, but I ran out of memory due to it trying to load about 1.5GB of textures onto a 896MB card (At least thats how the settings said it was, lol)


----------



## MoonPig (May 2, 2009)

With OcUK?

And i have my Asus back, had it since Thursday.



DrPepper said:


> I used the trading standards thread and the guy didn't even flinch he said I had to wait to get my gpu back from RMA. I would get trading standards these bastards are at it.


----------



## DrPepper (May 2, 2009)

Yeah with ocuk. Get trading standards anyway there douches.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2009)

Right just a little update on whats going on - 

Im now running Bios: 2002m

heres what seems to be my 'best' 

THIS so far....I cant seem to hit 3.9..... I could add a little more Vcore n see what that does. but at one point i was running 1.5V to try n hit 4Ghz but it was kicking out over 70'c so Im not going that high until winter.

this has to be my best O/C with the Q9550. - I might try some of the other bios's to see if their better


----------



## MoonPig (May 2, 2009)

You going for FSBs or a general clock?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2009)

General clock  It has been one of my many dreams to have a Q9550 @ 4Ghz 24/7 - I dont care about going above 4Ghz all i want is 4.0


----------



## DrPepper (May 2, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> General clock  It has been one of my many dreams to have a Q9550 @ 4Ghz 24/7 - I dont care about going above 4Ghz all i want is 4.0



Have you got LLC enabled and what volts are you using ?


----------



## MoonPig (May 2, 2009)

what's the max multi?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Have you got LLC enabled and what volts are you using ?



LLC?? 

 multi is at max 8.5 - I did drop it to 8 & see if i could hit 4ghz just by FSB but it didnt like that


----------



## DrPepper (May 2, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> LLC??
> 
> multi is at max 8.5 - I did drop it to 8 & see if i could hit 4ghz just by FSB but it didnt like that



Sorry I meant load line calibration. Gets rid of v-droop.


----------



## MoonPig (May 2, 2009)

+1 to LLC. Very useful.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2009)

Yeah i got that enabled!!!


----------



## alexp999 (May 2, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> Gets rid of v-droop.



Its supposed to, seems to work better on some boards than others. When I turn it on I quite literally get zero vdroop tho


----------



## DrPepper (May 2, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Its supposed to, seems to work better on some boards than others. When I turn it on I quite literally get zero vdroop tho



Me too thats why I had no idea what vdroop was until I got that dfi board.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2009)

alex whats the best bios for the Q9550's???


----------



## MoonPig (May 2, 2009)

im guessing the newest one.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 2, 2009)

LLC works great on all but the P5Q-E, it doesn't seem to work at all on that board for some reason


----------



## alexp999 (May 2, 2009)

Doesnt work at all on a particular Gigabyte X38 board either,


----------



## MoonPig (May 2, 2009)

lol ^^ ...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> im guessing the newest one.



Modified one??

Im starting to think that my Q9550 hasnt got that much potential as i thought it had, my Tpower I45 held it back. but the P5Q Pro is so overclockable It cant eat that much FSB......


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2009)

Roar....the frustration!!!!! max o/c with the Tpower was 3.81Ghz Ive done better then that by a massive fuck off 25mhz..........


----------



## Ketxxx (May 2, 2009)

Opposite with me, I have the most craptacular E7200 on the planet.. needs 1.45v for 3.6GHz an nomatter what I try anything over 426FSB isn't stable even tho I can boot up to like 500FSB.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2009)

Guess im going to have to mope around at the 4Ghz border till I get use to the board abit more & working out all the tweaks.


----------



## MoonPig (May 2, 2009)

want a broken Asus Maximus II Formula? lol.

Spend time with her, increase the FSB by 1 or 2 everytime.


----------



## alexp999 (May 2, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Guess im going to have to mope around at the 4Ghz border till I get use to the board abit more & working out all the tweaks.



iirc 45nm CPUs need more of the tweaks (ref voltages, fsb, mch, etc) than the 65nm counterparts. Especially the Q6600s you just pump it full of juice and up it clocks!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> want a broken Asus Maximus II Formula? lol.
> 
> Spend time with her, increase the FSB by 1 or 2 everytime.



that depends,

Is she still under warranty?


----------



## alexp999 (May 2, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> that depends,
> 
> Is she still under warranty?



Yeah but it allegedly has a bent pin so Asus and OcUK are saying its void 

Hopefully MoonPig will get trading Standards involved for selling him shuch a shoddy board (Not MIIFs in general)


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Yeah but it allegedly has a bent pin so Asus and OcUK are saying its void
> 
> Hopefully MoonPig will get trading Standards involved for selling him shuch a shoddy board (Not MIIFs in general)



so the package arrived damaged???

OcUKs popularity has been dropping over the years. I keep hearing bad things about their after sales service. but they were good once upon a time


----------



## alexp999 (May 2, 2009)

Not arrived damaged but somehow between MoonPig sending it back and OCUK receiving it some CPU pins got bent, even though that was not the problem he sent it back for.

I wouldnt past it past them, if they sabotaged it and set it arrived like that. Of course as trusting as MoonPig was, he didnt take any pics of the state of the board before he sent it off


----------



## kyle2020 (May 2, 2009)

You shouldnt have to take pictures beforehand, Im disgusted at ocUK and Ill personally never use them ever again :shadedshu

Ive heard nothing but bad about them, used them once and payments got messed up over some tracers, but I just ignored it. Screw that :shadedshu


----------



## alexp999 (May 2, 2009)

I dont want it to be an "I told you so" but I did try and tell MoonPig not to buy from them.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 2, 2009)

Im just thanking my gut feeling that I didnt buy that very maximus.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2009)

Definitely should have taken pics.... I know what happens inside R.M as i work for them & lets just say your lucky you recieve your letters at all....

Ive seen the way how some workers treat peoples letters, packages & parcels. its no wonder their losing money....

Im not allowed to say anymore then that unfortunately as im bound by contract....


----------



## Kursah (May 2, 2009)

I updated my bios to 2005 official asus release. Even though it didn't erase them, I had to create new OC profiles. easy enough to do. Dunno why I even updated, I forget what the listing said the updates were lol. But I'm running stable, crunching on the cpu, folding on the gpu. In this HAF 932 my NB temps are about 10C cooler than the Antec 900 too, so that makes me quite happy.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I dont want it to be an "I told you so" but I did try and tell MoonPig not to buy from them.



I stopped recommending them about 2-3years ago. Ebuyer, Scan & Novatech are my online retailers.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 2, 2009)

aria are also spot on, so are yoyotech and ginger6 (the odd time)


----------



## alexp999 (May 2, 2009)

@ Freedom

So does it actually say in your contract not to divulge anything about how crap the royal mail is and/or isnt


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> @ Freedom
> 
> So does it actually say in your contract not to divulge anything about how crap the royal mail is and/or isnt



not exactly - im just not allowed to talk about what goes on inside where i work. & im already overstepping the mark. but they can bite me for all i care.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2009)

yoyotech are awesome. their my main guys for non-E-tail hardware. I get a lot of stuff from them & always had great service from them with any questions or returns that i might have.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 2, 2009)

Royal Mail SUCK. You guys are always breaking/damaging/losing my stuff even on the rare occasions I have absolutely no other choice. :shadedshu


----------



## alexp999 (May 2, 2009)

Royal Mail isnt that bad in the south. The redirection service has been great. Parcelforce on the other hand :shadedshu


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Royal Mail SUCK. You guys are always breaking/damaging/losing my stuff even on the rare occasions I have absolutely no other choice. :shadedshu



Im not the one you should be complaining to  but there are hundreds of things that arent right with R.M


----------



## Scrizz (May 2, 2009)

what do you guys think about this PSU

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817812006


----------



## alexp999 (May 2, 2009)

Id rather have a corsair  But I'm pretty sure Mushkin are okay. About the same as OCZs


----------



## MoonPig (May 2, 2009)

Parcel force are twats. I got a mobo from the US, Parcel took it and charged me £17 handling, i paid it (reluctantly) and selected the Friday for delivery. Friday, nothing. Monday, nothing. Tuesday, nothing. I email them tuesday, they say it was a mistake and it'll arrive Wednesday. Wednesday, nothing. Call them, it'll arrive Thursday. Thursday, arrives at 3pm. 

I payed them the handling charges + £2 for delivery on Friday. I never got refunded.

Beat that.. lol. I HATE them, not as much as OcUK though.

And i never thought of taking pictures as i didn't believe that such a thing could happen. Twats.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 2, 2009)

You do know parcelforce are part of rm right?


----------



## alexp999 (May 2, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> You do know parcelforce are part of rm right?



Yep. Hopefully TNT will sort out RM.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Yep. Hopefully TNT will sort out RM.



Dont forget DHL too! I use to work for them also!!


----------



## alexp999 (May 2, 2009)

Yeah but TNT were supposedly going to buy a section of the sorting department. Or something like that.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2009)

> The company has come under extensive criticism from disgruntled customers, dubbing it "Parcelfarce" in colloquial terms for its reliance on automated call handling and perceived failure to meet acceptable service levels for the safe delivery of parcels and all their contents. In February 2006 Royal Mail was fined £11.4m after more than 14 million letters and parcels were lost, stolen, damaged or tampered with in the previous year
> 
> In recent years the company has won industry awards for Information Technology *and Health and Safety*



Damn they stopped doing suicide delivery runs....


----------



## kyle2020 (May 2, 2009)

Companies need kicking into touch from time to time.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Yeah but TNT were supposedly going to buy a section of the sorting department. Or something like that.



& I can confirm that, thats not happenin.....at least not anytime soon


----------



## alexp999 (May 2, 2009)

FreedomEclipse said:


> & I can confirm that, thats not happenin.....at least not anytime soon



Yeah damn eco crysis is putting all TNTs plans on hold. My Dad works for them, lol


----------



## Scrizz (May 2, 2009)

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Mushkin/XP-800AP/


----------



## alexp999 (May 2, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Mushkin/XP-800AP/



I Would still buy a corsair unless that is a particularly good price?


----------



## Ketxxx (May 2, 2009)

Not likely. A LOT of RM workers are ex cons. So go figure how so much stuff handled by RM gets "lost"/damaged :\


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Not likely. A LOT of RM workers are ex cons. So go figure how so much stuff handled by RM gets "lost"/damaged :\



now that, isnt true. all R.M workers arent/werent allowed to work until the security checks came in clean.

but there are those who join the service then change & start stealing things. R.M has a Zero Tolerance policy on stealing & they will prosicute & take you to court if you are caught stealing, & in my 6months ive been with them Ive already seen 3 people frogged marched out of the building by police. so its not a matter that R.M takes lightly. - LOCAL COUNCILS & Nurserys hire Ex-Cons, not R.M.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 2, 2009)

No, RM do hire ex cons I've seen it/heard it, and Despatches reported on it 1-2 years ago.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 2, 2009)

Well i dunno about 2 years ago. i wasnt working for them then but they have stepped their game up since. - at least in my experience. but who knows if there are still ex-cons that are still in the service.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 2, 2009)

Whatever internal tweaks have been done, RM still suck. DHL or City link all the way for me


----------



## aCid888* (May 3, 2009)

Any idea why the Pro drops to 490x8 when I open apps?


----------



## Scrizz (May 3, 2009)

Eist?
C1e?
Wth?


----------



## aCid888* (May 3, 2009)

Well if it was any of those it would drop the multi first, but it just drops to 490fsb instead only when I open an app/doc/so on.

I think you got it right with 'wth'.


----------



## alexp999 (May 3, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Well if it was any of those it would drop the multi first, but it just drops to 490fsb instead only when I open an app/doc/so on.
> 
> I think you got it right with 'wth'.



I take it you are set on 500FSB then?


----------



## aCid888* (May 3, 2009)

Yes, SysSpecs is always up to date.


----------



## alexp999 (May 3, 2009)

I have never heard of FSB dropping. So it doesnt drop under load/ stress tests/gaming?

Just docs?


----------



## aCid888* (May 3, 2009)

Never while I game, or when I run P95, only when I open an app, say winamp, it will drop to 490fsb while the app is loading....then when its done, go back up to 500.

I only noticed this because I had cpuz open tonight and saw it drop when I opened RealTemp.


----------



## alexp999 (May 3, 2009)

Have you run P95 recently to check its not dropping for that now?

And have you got any of the thermal saftey settings enabled in the BIOS? TM1 TM2? stuff like that. Its the only things I know that can change FSB on the fly.


----------



## aCid888* (May 3, 2009)

All turned off, not the issue.

I have also ran P95 and it doesnt drop one bit....no ideas on my end.


----------



## alexp999 (May 3, 2009)

Get another prog running that shows you live FSB, make sure its not CPU-Z thats reporting it wrong or some crazy thing like that.

Everest, Coretemp, etc.


----------



## aCid888* (May 3, 2009)

I'll give it a go in a minute.


----------



## alexp999 (May 3, 2009)

Do you still live/sleep to UK times or something, just seen its 5:30 *AM* in Montreal


----------



## aCid888* (May 3, 2009)

My schedule isn't too busy at the moment so I can pretty much sleep when I want....I play CoD4 most nights too as I pick up random scrims and so on against noob teams who live in America. 

Plus, its summer and I'm a night/early morning person....love to watch the sun come up in a morning. 

CPU-z may well be bugged, it doesnt appear it drops to 490 on anything else other than that one thing...who knows eh?


----------



## alexp999 (May 3, 2009)

Try an older version of CPU-Z

Or newer if you're not using 1.51


----------



## aCid888* (May 3, 2009)

It reports correct other than that so I may as well keep the version I have now until I get lazy and feel the need to update it. 

On another note, hows this looking?


----------



## alexp999 (May 3, 2009)

Nice, try CPU-Z 1.51 and see if it fixes the problem tho.


----------



## aCid888* (May 3, 2009)

Still does it.


----------



## alexp999 (May 3, 2009)

Wierd, maybe its just a CPU-Z thing.


----------



## aCid888* (May 3, 2009)




----------



## alexp999 (May 3, 2009)

Get realtemp running too, and core temp, lol.

If they all agree accept CPU-Z and your rig is stable, I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## aCid888* (May 3, 2009)

They do all agree, checked that and rechecked now I've just rebooted....I know my rig is rock solid at its settings I just find it very strange cpuz is reporting wrong....never seen it do that before.


----------



## alexp999 (May 3, 2009)

Nor have I, maybe its too sensitive. I know FSB fluctuates a bit, but usually only +/- 0.5 MHz


----------



## jgagnon1 (May 3, 2009)

*Can I Join*

P5Q PRO
m2002

I've got a 9450 at 450 FSB for my 24/7 - overclock CPU V.: 1.1875 ;D

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=559138


----------



## Ketxxx (May 3, 2009)

I would guess software bug, either in CPU-Z or BIOS code.


----------



## MoonPig (May 3, 2009)

Ladies, i need some advice.

Basically, im still using an old 12" (guessing) box TV. Been meaning to get a 26/32" TV for the last 6months. But, i have an idea. Why don't i get a Monitor/TV. Save loads of money.

It'll be wallmounted where my Monitor is now, so i'll only be afew feet from it. That makes me think 26" will be enough.

Now, i don't want to spend alot. So i'm looking at:

Samsung T-Series T240HD 24" LCD TV/Monitor
LG M2794D 27" Monitor/TV 1920x1080
Foehn & Hirsch 26" HD Ready Widescreen LCD TV

I like the last one the most. But you have to realise, i'll be selling my Asus (Only abit old and cost me £160. Great Condition, so i'll be aiming for £125 for that) so you'd have to make a good arguement for me to get the more expensive ones.

Advise me!

Edit, Forgot to add, birthday is in 4 weeks (2nd June) so i'll be able to push abit further.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 3, 2009)

Wall mountings a mint idea . . . might look at doing mine. 

+1 for the good idea


----------



## Hysteria (May 3, 2009)

I've got a 19" HDTV to stick on a wall mount once I get some decent video senders 

Sit it just above my 22" LCD so I can watch footy/sport/pr0n  & still use the pc...lol


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (May 3, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Wall mountings a mint idea . . . might look at doing mine.
> 
> +1 for the good idea



Same here, great idea. Thanks


----------



## Ketxxx (May 3, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Forgot to add, birthday is in 4 weeks (2nd June) so i'll be able to push abit further.



You should come down my way  3-4 of my m8s bdays are in June, their having a massive joint party, you could be another of the many


----------



## MoonPig (May 3, 2009)

Lol, it's abit of a trip.. haha.

What you lot think of the "Foehn & Hirsch 26" - It comes with a discount for a Wallmount.

I also think the 720p for a PC would be good, means i could Max games out with EASE. No expensive GFX's.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 3, 2009)

My 22" monitor is wall mounted above my desk.much more room on my desk now,and i dont have to put up with the wobbly stock stand.The screws that went into the wall for the mount were massive,about 3" long.


----------



## alexp999 (May 3, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Lol, it's abit of a trip.. haha.
> 
> What you lot think of the "Foehn & Hirsch 26" - It comes with a discount for a Wallmount.
> 
> I also think the 720p for a PC would be good, means i could Max games out with EASE. No expensive GFX's.



720p will looks pants on a 26" sitting that close. I sit about 4 feet from my 720p 32" which is just right. I sit about 2 foot from my 1680 x 1050 22", which is also just about right 

Use this, its what I used 

http://myhometheater.homestead.com/viewingdistancecalculator.html


----------



## kyle2020 (May 3, 2009)

Theres a 28" beast on novatech that I want, that said I only sit like 2 foot away and it may look a bit crap haha.

Still, I like the thought of wall mounting . . .


----------



## MoonPig (May 3, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG, My asus has VESA Wall mounts :O :O :O

Gunna mount this instead.

100m VESA Mounts, £15 - Link


----------



## kyle2020 (May 3, 2009)

Wonder if mine can go on mounts . . . would free up quite a bit of space desk wise.


----------



## Dice (May 3, 2009)

im infront of a window, how easy is it to drill into glass?


----------



## crazy pyro (May 3, 2009)

If it's double glazing it'd be a cow, you need special drill bits for glass. (It'd also look like shit from outside).


----------



## Ketxxx (May 3, 2009)

I think Dice was being sarcstic


----------



## kyle2020 (May 3, 2009)

Me too haha.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 3, 2009)

This is my wall mount.






From argos-
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/catalogId/1500001501/partNumber/5349539.htm


----------



## kyle2020 (May 3, 2009)

Is it sturdy?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 3, 2009)

Too right it is,it would take a 32" screen i reckon.It has pretty large 65mm long screws and plugs holding it to the walll.


----------



## aCid888* (May 4, 2009)

Pig, I'll wire you that over today.  


Sorry for the delay my man, I've been busy.


----------



## alexp999 (May 4, 2009)

FS Thread is finally up! 

[FS/FT][EU] alexp999's MEGA Clearout - CM690, 140\120\80 Fans, RAM, Faceplates, 9600Pro + More!!!


----------



## aCid888* (May 4, 2009)

Just thought I'd post a few pictures of the XFX 4870 I have if anyone is interested in seeing it.






Gotta love the black PCB and red DVI ports. 








Closeup shot of the PCB, it has 4 red LED's on the top near the PCI-e connectors to show you errors. 








A picture of a dusty GTX+ at the side of the new and shiny 4870, the nVidia card is about 2" longer than AMD.


And finally, a shot of it in its new home. 







Soon to come: water and another 4870 1GB.


----------



## alexp999 (May 4, 2009)

Look forward to more pics. I cant take some of mine now.


----------



## aCid888* (May 4, 2009)

I have plenty more, just didn't want to crowd the thread....a few at a time is great for me. 


Post some pictures, its always good to see other peoples rigs...that goes for everyone!


----------



## _jM (May 4, 2009)

damn that card looks  sexy~! I want one soo bad.. well actually 2 to be precise!


----------



## aCid888* (May 4, 2009)

I will have another 4870 1GB here shortly, just not another XFX unfortunately.

I love the red and black design, best part of it really and one of the best ref design 4870's out there. 


However, both will be under water as soon as the other gets here....Purple UV Feser fluid looks great.


----------



## MoonPig (May 4, 2009)

Lol crazy pyro, that was amazing.

I'm torn between this atm:
500GB - £44.27
640GB - £51.05
750GB - £58.28
1000GB - £69.99

Do i spend more now to get more and spend less later?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 4, 2009)

go in the middle and get the 640GB.


----------



## alexp999 (May 4, 2009)

I want another 640GB 

I still keep coming back to it. Then it would free up that Fan bay adaptor


----------



## MoonPig (May 4, 2009)

Great pictures Acid. 

But then it's only £7 for the 750GB, then £11 more for the 1000GB...

Silly pricing.


----------



## alexp999 (May 4, 2009)

Yeah but when do you stop?

Also dont forget to look at drive performance, the 640 GB is two 320 GB platters 

Assuming its the WD6400AAKS u are looking at.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 4, 2009)

Basically, how much space will you ever use? This 500GB drive is spot on for me, as Ill probably only fill like a third of it.


----------



## alexp999 (May 4, 2009)

I dont need 640GB, but I wanted the performance of the 320GB platters.

And I keep going between wanting and another to Raid with, then convincing myself I dont need it


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 4, 2009)

I only have 2 250's and a 160 for steam,and the 250's still have space on them.


----------



## MoonPig (May 4, 2009)

Well, need 500GB for my media. 80GB for my Steam folder and then theres Win7 and programs.

I want to run my Media on another HD so that everytime i format, i don't need to move hundreds of Gig's.

So i either:
Buy a 500GB+ for media
Buy a 320GB of OS + Programs + Steam. Use current 500GB for Media
Buy 2 160/250GB Drives and Raid0 them for the OS + Steam + Programs. Use current 500GB for Media


----------



## alexp999 (May 4, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Well, need 500GB for my media. 80GB for my Steam folder and then theres Win7 and programs.
> 
> I want to run my Media on another HD so that everytime i format, i don't need to move hundreds of Gig's.
> 
> ...



Id go for that. Try your luck with a WD3200AAKS, they _should_ all be 320GB platter drives now


----------



## MoonPig (May 4, 2009)

Ok, but here's the puzzle:

My current 500GB WD Black has corupted since the Mobo incident. So how do i move over 320GB of stuff so i can format it? Or do i just install my OS on the 320GB one, then go to MyComputer and manually delete the system files and keep the Media?

Hold on. The 320GB AAKS is only £6 cheaper than the 500GB version.


----------



## alexp999 (May 4, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Ok, but here's the puzzle:
> 
> My current 500GB WD Black has corupted since the Mobo incident. So how do i move over 320GB of stuff so i can format it? Or do i just install my OS on the 320GB one, then go to MyComputer and manually delete the system files and keep the Media?
> 
> Hold on. The 320GB AAKS is only £6 cheaper than the 500GB version.



Like I say where do you stop 

But yeah you should be able to just install oS on new drive and delete system files


----------



## Ketxxx (May 4, 2009)

250GB is plenty for me, I'm just replacing the drive because its old... and slow. The 500GB Black will last me another good 5 years I reckon. The extra space is mainly just because I can.. and I have a friend with a lot of porn and I'm the only person he knows with a large enough HDD for him to copy an sort it all out on


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 4, 2009)

Which is the fastest drive upto 640gb? i could do to replace my old 250's but i dont need masses of space.


----------



## alexp999 (May 4, 2009)

WD6400AAKS is the fastest 640GB harddrive as it has 320GB platters.

The WD3200AAKS sometimes has a 320GB platter, sometimes two 160GB platters. its 50/50 (or at least is was)


----------



## MoonPig (May 4, 2009)

I think i'll go for the 500GB WD. Seems a waste to put only media on a WD Black...


----------



## Ketxxx (May 4, 2009)

I can't wait to have a new HDD, but crossfire 4830s is more important


----------



## MoonPig (May 4, 2009)

Do you think this is a good idea for my Asus? Will it show at the sides as its 23"-37" ?


----------



## alexp999 (May 4, 2009)

Surely it wont fit cus your monitor is 22"?


----------



## MoonPig (May 4, 2009)

It supports my monitor though:

VESA 100

Also, it'll give me room for updating later on.


----------



## alexp999 (May 4, 2009)

A lot of money tho, this would be better:

http://www.scan.co.uk/product.aspx?ProductId=20024

Down to £4.59 in today only.


----------



## MoonPig (May 4, 2009)

Can that tilt though? And these's like NO info about it


----------



## alexp999 (May 4, 2009)

Do you need it to tilt?

Here is the product page:

http://www.philex.com/parts/show/28071R


----------



## MoonPig (May 4, 2009)

Well yea, as i move my chair around.. I don't sit on a sofa... lol.


----------



## alexp999 (May 4, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Well yea, as i move my chair around.. I don't sit on a sofa... lol.



That one you linked to only tilts up and down tho.


----------



## MoonPig (May 4, 2009)

That's what i need.

I just want to know whether it will show at the sides of my monitor, if it will - i'll go for the Scan one.


----------



## alexp999 (May 4, 2009)

Ok, get it then, lol.

Dont understand the point in it being able to tilt tho personally.


----------



## MoonPig (May 4, 2009)

I don't know anymore. I havn't even got a computer. And this won't get wall mounted for afew weeks anyways...


----------



## alexp999 (May 4, 2009)

No just thinking if you are sitting at your desk, it doesnt really need to move up and down, can understand a tilt for a TV, if say you wount it above a fireplace and need it to tilt down towards the sofa


----------



## MoonPig (May 4, 2009)

Well, i'm jumping ahead anywhos. 

There's no reason in my buying this WallMount now. I'll get it in afew weeks.

Thanks for the help boys.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 4, 2009)

Gah! Don't give links to bloody ebuyer, they still have my 4830 I don't love them atm


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 4, 2009)

My wall mount dont tilt,i just fixed it at the right height,and the viewing angle on modern lcd's is good,so no tilt dont matter.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 4, 2009)

Hey tigs you figured out the contrast ratio stuff on your panel? If theres a way I'd prefer to "set in stone" the 8000:1 ratio without using the crappy presets.


----------



## MoonPig (May 4, 2009)

Ooo, looks like i'll have my computer (With Kyles Asus) and my second build running on Wednesday or Thursday


----------



## kyle2020 (May 4, 2009)

Has it arrived yet mate?


----------



## Ketxxx (May 4, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Ooo, looks like i'll have my computer (With Kyles Asus) and my second build running on Wednesday or Thursday



I'm hoping I'll have my CF setup by then  I'll be transferring funds to you tomorrow at some stage for the 4830


----------



## MoonPig (May 4, 2009)

Kyle, No. I'm guessing RM was being lazy and didn't post it Saturday. It should be here tomorrow.

Ket, 4830 CF was good. And i'm looking forward to it. How come you don't do internet banking?


----------



## alexp999 (May 4, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Kyle, No. I'm guessing RM was being lazy and didn't post it Saturday. It should be here tomorrow.
> 
> Ket, 4830 CF was good. And i'm looking forward to it. How come you don't do internet banking?



When was the board posted?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 4, 2009)

friday, so im assuming he will get it tuesday now (fucking bank holiday).


----------



## Hysteria (May 4, 2009)

Someone buy Moons 4830! 

He's just nabbed my 4870 & fairly sure he'd like some cash back 

He'll have a sweet system again soon


----------



## Ketxxx (May 4, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Kyle, No. I'm guessing RM was being lazy and didn't post it Saturday. It should be here tomorrow.
> 
> Ket, 4830 CF was good. And i'm looking forward to it. How come you don't do internet banking?



Just not as secure as directly depositing the funds. Besides, if I do it myself, I know no 3rd party is going to fuck something up 



Hysteria said:


> Someone buy Moons 4830!
> 
> He's just nabbed my 4870 & fairly sure he'd like some cash back
> 
> He'll have a sweet system again soon



Its MINE


----------



## MoonPig (May 4, 2009)

Lol, i kinda trust HSBC.co.uk... lol.

Ket, I have two remember 

If i don't sell the 4830 by Wednesday, i'll trial it in Xfire with the 4870. Still want rid of it though.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 4, 2009)

Shame my Pro doesn't have a 3rd PCI-E slot or I might of bought both of your cards


----------



## MoonPig (May 4, 2009)

Hmmm... We have to find you a 3 x PCI-E board... lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 4, 2009)

My p5q-e does,shame no.3 is 4x though.The best combo is x8/x8/x4.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 4, 2009)

2 PCI-E slots is good enough for me. Once ATi get their arse in gear properly one card will do graphics, the other physics, leaving the CPU free for Ai.


----------



## alexp999 (May 4, 2009)

Depends what you are using the x4 slot for. And dont forget its, PCI-E 2.0 8/8 and then a PCI-E 1.1 x4.

Worked great for physx tho./


----------



## kyle2020 (May 4, 2009)

I just love the fact that regardless of lane speed, when folding a card will not be limited by the lane its in - hell, in a x1 slot it would still crank out the same performance as the same card in a x16 slot. Every budget folders dream


----------



## Ketxxx (May 4, 2009)

Screw folding. I'm fighting for the technology for us to go to mars in the space of a few days not 4 months  Unlike most short sighted humans, I embrace and encourage risky exploration. Without risk and the desire to explore... you simply aren't human.


----------



## alexp999 (May 4, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Screw folding. I'm fighting for the technology for us to go to mars in the space of a few days not 4 months  Unlike most short sighted humans, I embrace and encourage risky exploration. Without risk and the desire to explore... you simply aren't human.



Amen to that


----------



## Ketxxx (May 4, 2009)

Far too many people are short sighted. Ideas that were once considered are now outright dismissed with no proper thought. Yet those people dismissing something are the very ones who are short sighted.


----------



## alexp999 (May 4, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Far too many people are short sighted. Ideas that were once considered are now outright dismissed with no proper thought. Yet those people dismissing something are the very ones who are short sighted.



Very philosophical tonight Ket 

I think its crazy there was such a race to get to the moon then that was it, e-penis stunt done (assuming it was for real). I want to see the first man on Mars FFS!

Anyways, thats getting off topic, lol.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 4, 2009)

Not at all. I'm always in deep though. The problem is that I tend not to express my thoughts as there are far too many narrow minded people who do not / will not / refuse to understand something well thought out or a different idea in general. Either because they don't fully understand the mechanics of the idea, or because they wern't the first to think of / consider / say it.

Anyway, back to Mars. Its entirely possible we could land there somewhen in 202x  All it takes is for Nasa to get thair lazy arses in gear, the ESA to get more money, and Russia in their typical style just to think "fuck it, throw a few cosmonauts in a metal tube" The Russians make me proud. Their the only people left on this planet who still have their balls attached and are willing to take some risks for potentially massive gains. NASA and the ESA on the other hand, think venturing into space and other planets should be as safe as stepping out into your own back garden


----------



## aCid888* (May 4, 2009)

tigger said:


> My p5q-e does,shame no.3 is 4x though.The best combo is x8/x8/x4.



My M3A79-T Deluxe has 4 PCI-e slots; 16x16x - 16x8x8x or 8x8x8x8x.


I doubt I'd ever use them all though....unless I get another 4xxx card to slap in with my 4870's.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 5, 2009)

Your a dirty, dirty man running a Phen 2 and bringing it up in this club of all clubs! *sneers at aCid*


----------



## aCid888* (May 5, 2009)

Gotta support both camps. 


Value for money, ket, value for money!


----------



## Ketxxx (May 5, 2009)

Value for money = buy ATi


----------



## aCid888* (May 5, 2009)

Value for money isn't just in the form of GPUs from ATI/AMD, it also comes in the form of AMD's PII lineup....very nice price on mobo/CPU package and the value is great.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 5, 2009)

My intel setup cost more than your AM-Poo setup


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

ATi is better value than nVidia, and you get similar/same performance.
AMD is cheaper, but it shows... lol. 

*Please note, my last AMD rig was an AMD Turion 64 1.8GHz.

And i also sneer at Acid. P45 man! I'm in here and my P45 doesn't even work!

Oh, had an idea. Anyone want to raid a RM van? I fancy insuring my MIIF for £500 and posting it, then getting it stole (Like writing "This is worth £500" on the box), then claiming insurance. lol.


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

Dont suppose you can claim on accidental damage on your families contents insurance?


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

I'll bring it up, but my Dad isn't being very supportive of me.

Oh, funny news. Got two emails from OcUK. I sent them one on Sunday saying i want a reply or i'm talking to trading standards. They've sent me two emails:



> Dear Sir,
> 
> The board has quiet clearly been damaged as such all warranty upon the board is no void, No where in the sales of goods act does it say that we much replace goods that have been damaged by the customer as such no refund or replacement will be offered.
> 
> ...



and



> Dear Sir,
> 
> The board has quiet clearly been damaged as such all warranty upon the board is no void, No where in the sales of goods act does it say that we much replace goods that have been damaged by the customer as such no refund or replacement will be offered.
> 
> ...



No, i havn't copied the same email twice. And no, i havn't edited them at all. I think it's trading standards time.

Oh, and i found the screen shot of everest showing my NB at 85c. Yey.


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

Sweet thats your proof.

I find it really funny how they're automated repsonses have typos.

That also constitutes an inpersonal and unhelpful post as they have sent you the same thing twice.

Definetly Trading Standards time. Probably part of their normal working day, having to fight with OcUK 

You just need to reiterate the point with them that it was working fine in terms of the CPU when you sent it off. And now it wont work at all because the pins are damaged.

All you sent it off for was the sound and overheating then it comes back with bent pins. TW@s!


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

But i said in the RMA request that my computer wouldn't boot one day...


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

Yeah but if CPU pins are broke it would never boot. It would be consistent.


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

True. Ok, after the Win7 RC has downloaded, i'll send them an email.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 5, 2009)

The problem is,its going to be impossible to prove they broke the pin,and impossible to refute(is this a real word? lol) their claim that they recieved it with the pin broken.I'm on your side moonpig,but you have to look at it realistically.They will just stick to the story that they recieved it broken,and you will say it was'nt....stalemate.Imo just fuck ocuk off and get another board,a shitter i know,but i dont see any other option.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 5, 2009)

You may also find it useful doing some reading on the financial ombudsman website. Oh and I'm off into town in a hour or 2 to transfer you the funds moon, you better ship that 4830


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

It's already been posted. lol.

Maybe not with the Socket, but i have a screenshot of the NB being at 85c. And theres a whole thread on here about it. That alone is enough.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 5, 2009)

Ah ok  I think both 4830s may turn up tomorrow I got a email from ebuyer, my replacement card has been shipped  You might find it useful if its the case, to mention about the plastic pin guard 775 boards come with, if the board did not come with one of those in the beginning, it yet again makes OCuk entirely responsible as it was THEIR responsibility to the best of their ability to ensure the board did not get damaged in any way during shipping.


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

Can someone give me the email that i'm ment to use to contact TradingStandards? I on their site but i can't tell which one to use...


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

This looks like the right channel:

http://www.consumerdirect.gov.uk/contact?action=complain


----------



## Dice (May 5, 2009)

tigger said:


> The problem is,its going to be impossible to prove they broke the pin,and impossible to refute(is this a real word? lol) their claim that they recieved it with the pin broken.I'm on your side moonpig,but you have to look at it realistically.They will just stick to the story that they recieved it broken,and you will say it was'nt....stalemate.Imo just fuck ocuk off and get another board,a shitter i know,but i dont see any other option.



No way! Don't let em off sounds like they need a  besides maybe what your going through now will help future generations in their quest for decent customer service.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 5, 2009)

^^ Yep that looks like the one to me as well. GL moon. If you can it may be worth storming down to OCuk yourself and having it out with them.


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

it's about 1:30 hours from my house... lol. Plus i don't drive... I'm 16...

I've sent a message to ConsumerDirect, had to edit my original message i wrote out in Word as it was 2006 characters too long... lol


----------



## Ketxxx (May 5, 2009)

16? I thought you were 18


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

lol no. As my Dad says "Don't think", i never understood that one as i live on the Main road from Wakefield to Doncaster (VERY busy) ... lol.

I'm 16, 17 on June 2nd.


----------



## Hysteria (May 5, 2009)

Christ, Moon's making me feel old.

I'm 34.


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

Tut, you oldie. How old is everyone btw?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 5, 2009)

I'm 40


----------



## kyle2020 (May 5, 2009)

17 myself. 18 on valentines day then the majority of my time will be spent in our local.


----------



## DrPepper (May 5, 2009)

17  18 in september.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 5, 2009)

People get major butthurt when I try to explain that my rig has recieved no funding from my parents or anything, all from my £50 a week shop job


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

I'm 20.

20th Feb 

And all my stuff in my room is self funded, except maybe a bit of birthday money


----------



## kyle2020 (May 5, 2009)

you may be 20 alex, but I still call you youth 

Most people refuse to accept that its possible for a 16 year old (time of proper completion) to have such a rig . . . not blowing my own trumpet or anything.


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

Oh you cant see the stuff I have in my room thats not for my PC.

Even some of my family couldnt work out how I could afford stuff on my own, when I was younger.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 5, 2009)

65 squids paid into your account moon, thats a good number of beer tokens right there


----------



## kyle2020 (May 5, 2009)

FUUUUUUUUU-

Barclays need to get their fucking act togther.

Sorry for the language but Im super pissed off. I cant pay for tiggers lian li to be picked up because this bank are shit.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 5, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> you may be 20 alex, but I still call you youth
> 
> Most people refuse to accept that its possible for a 16 year old (time of proper completion) to have such a rig . . . not blowing my own trumpet or anything.



Oh its entirely possible.. mainly because at 16 you have nothing else to spend money on  

and I'm 24. Old enough to do anything, and go anywhere without being considered old


----------



## kyle2020 (May 5, 2009)

Hey, driving lessons at £18 a time, transport to and from school - £5 odd a day, and my computer addiction. Its not fun. and 17 is an awful age, you can drive, you've been able to have sex for a year (legally anyway ) but you still cant legally drink . . . its just horrible waiting to finally posses that trio of awesomeness.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 5, 2009)

18 ain't much fun either, still not a lot of money, most your m8s still act with the maturity of 13 year olds, and teres still a BUNCH of stuff you can't do like get into over 21s/23s/25s bars. Hell, Even I'm not quite at the apex yet


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

Lol Ket. 

Yea, i bought all my Computer stuff myself, and i make the money for new parts by building computers for people. Been looking at doing web development, but don't have a computer... lol.

I'll take pictures of my room when i have my computer back, but it's nothing AMAZING. It works as a bedroom though


----------



## Ketxxx (May 5, 2009)

Bet it works as a "wank station" for you too


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

I'll get some pics of my room too when I tidy up AGAIN. Tore it apart looking for a box 

Oh and I loved the fact my Dad was a driving instructor


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Bet it works as a "wank station" for you too



lol? .... haha

My room has loads of boxes in it at the moment. I need somewhere to store them... lol


----------



## kyle2020 (May 5, 2009)

I have a fucking Lian Li in the corner of my room thats blocking almost everything up. Tiny room + big boxes = fail.


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

Best thing, i built a table as i had loads of PC Parts and a gap in my room. Only took 1:30hours to make from scratch. If you can look past the odd slaps of paint, it's great.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 5, 2009)

Wish I had room, my dad has promised me when we have a week off together we can do my room, ie remove all this built in wardrobe storage crap, buy a new wardrobe and build a huge desk - itll probably be 1/2 again as long and 1/2 again as deep, so I dont have to have my rig on the floor anymore  Then ill probably go H20. My EK get here today too. Shame no one was in.


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

Why dont you do your room yourself if you've got some free time. I would (have to) lol.

I do most of the DIY round the house.

EDIT:

No wait I do all of the DIY round the house


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

I do the DIY that effects me... kinda selfish... lol.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 5, 2009)

I would but my mum would get anal if it didnt look like what she wanted it to.


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> I would but my mum would get anal if it didnt look like what she wanted it to.



Get her to help you then.

Or use your powers of persuasion


----------



## kyle2020 (May 5, 2009)

Its a bit of a task for myself, the wall will most likely need re-skimming after removing these built in units, which I cant do, then I need to go to B&Q or the likes to buy a worktop, with what, the bus service?


----------



## crazy pyro (May 5, 2009)

16 and 11 september, I'll probably put some pics up of my room and the final desk arrangement in a month or so's time (apparently the moderators aren't coming for another month to look at the projects and the school needs to put the projects on display).


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

Yey, i'm back in my room with a computer. Managed to steal the CD/DVD Drive from the family computer to install Windows on my Folder. 

Pictures coming in afew mins.


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

That fan should be with you tomorrow Moon


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

Lol, ok. Sexy Colours aswell tomorrow then.

Ok, tomorrow:
500GB HD
2 CD/DVD Drives
15m ethernet Cable
Spare Keyboard
AC TX-2
Thermaltake Lanbox
CM Green 120mm
ATi 4870
Geil 2GB

lol... Pitty im not in. t'mother is in though. But i will be in at 5pm to BUILD IT ALL!!!! YEAH!!!


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

Is there ever day that you dont have stuff arriving (exc Sunday)

I thought I was bad

(Like christmas everyday I call it  )


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

Lol, most of them are returns from fecking overclockers... haha.

I want to get all the TPU members in the UK to send me something small. The delivery guy would HATE it.. haha.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 5, 2009)

Missed out on my delivery today  Im assuming it was my EK supreme and those Akasa fans. Got to wait 'till saturday now 

I hope im in for the arrival of the sidepanel, ill face-palm if I miss it.


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

Should arrive Thursday


----------



## kyle2020 (May 5, 2009)

Missing that one too then, got a full day at college. Snap!


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

Lol... Great thing about my week:
Monday : Dad in
Tuesday : Im in
Wednesday : Mums in
Thursday : Im in
Friday : No one... lol.


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

My Mum works from home all week, and atm I am on revision weeks


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

Revision... pah. My two college years involve ZERO exams... haha. lol


----------



## Hysteria (May 5, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Lol... Great thing about my week:
> Monday : Dad in
> Tuesday : Im in
> Wednesday : Mums in
> ...



Yeah Moon, I've delayed delivery of the ram & 4870 until Friday... hope you're in to accept the parcel.

Oh wait... you're not! bugger.


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

Man, you had me going then... lol.

You tit... haha.


----------



## Hysteria (May 5, 2009)

Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

Anyone fancy getting this Maximus II Formula off me, maybe spend some time testing it or whatever? 

Then if you get it working i'll give you a small sum of money for your services?


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

does it not boot at all now then?


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

Well, i havn't tested it since i got it back. I'll have a look.

I was think Ket might like it.


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

Well fine then.


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

lol, do you want it?


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

If Ket doesnt want to try and get it working I dont mind having a go

What exactly do yo want done with it? Just make sure it still works?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 5, 2009)

If anyone says no, ill happily have a tinker


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

you could all pass it around. lol.

I dno, you could just mess around and see if you can get it working.


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

If it doesnt cost anything other than my time and electricity I dont mind fiddling about with it, get the damn sound working.

That said what state are the cpu pins in? Are they bent or just sheared off?

If its the latter there is not going to be a lot any of us can do


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

well, im going to test it now. If it doesnt work, we'll see.


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

But what physical state are the pins in?

If any have sheared off you are f*cked TBH


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

they look alright. No super bad patches. Give me a sec, i'm setting it up now


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

Ok, with the following connected:
Maximus
CM 460w
1 stick of OCZ 1066
E8600
ATi 4830

I boot it and it just keeps restarting after like 5 seconds...


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

do you get a picture?


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

nope/


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

so what exactly is wrong with the CPU pins?

I think this is a case for Trading Standards. You send it off working other than a few things, it comes back and has bent pins and doesnt even boot. :shadedshu


----------



## kyle2020 (May 5, 2009)

Reset cmos? could be jamming it all up.


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

It didn't work before i sent it. I woke up and found my computer on but the monitor mouse and keyboard off.


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

Damn, stupid POS (board in particular)

Why couldnt you listen and get the Pro 

Well if you are sure CPU pins arent sheared off only bent, I dont mind having a fiddle with it and seeing if I can get it working, proceed with Trading Standards tho.

Unless you would like to try Ket first


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

Ok, from pictures i've just taken, i can only see one pin with the gold bit missing. I'll upload it in a sec


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

Here you go.







The Green is Feser... lol.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 5, 2009)

ooh I can see it now!

Seems the board is pretty much fubar.


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

It looks like half a pin... lol.


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

Right whats happening in these spots. Hard to tell without it in focus


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

1 = missing gold bit
3 = a bit of hair i think. Looks like skin haha. Nothing to do with the pins
2 = dimmer gold bit using my eyes.


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

abit clearer


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

So there is just the one problem. Now is it a broken pin or bent pin?


----------



## aCid888* (May 5, 2009)

Looks about right to me.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 5, 2009)

^ Lmfao.


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

Ok, i've got that no.3 out. Looks like rubber... maybe TIM.

The pin looks ... damn it i need a magnifying glass.


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

balls. My family doesn't own a magnifying glass... lol. Might be able to get one tomorrow though.

Btw, that does the plus mean?



> MoonPig, aCid888*+, Hysteria, jgagnon1


----------



## alexp999 (May 5, 2009)

Plus means he's your fwend


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

fwend *tilts head* ... lol.

Thanks, always wondered.


----------



## MoonPig (May 5, 2009)

2,500!

This is kinda radical, but can you swap the Socket from an LGA775 board to another?

I can see you Ketxxx  You know you want to try it...


----------



## Ketxxx (May 6, 2009)

8:15am.. one of the 4830s has shown up


----------



## MoonPig (May 6, 2009)

lol, Mine?


----------



## Ketxxx (May 6, 2009)

Nope, replacement from ebuyer... itching to rip the stock cooler off it as XFX put way too much paste on the core, but at the same time I want to see how cool it runs but I can't because I'm DLing something at a painfully slow rate and it won't finish for another hour or so


----------



## Studabaker (May 6, 2009)

Hey guys, are all P45 boards missing tRC?  Why is it gone?


----------



## Ketxxx (May 6, 2009)

Its been replaced on most boards with a form of clock twister, which does a similar job. If you want to edit TRC directly you will have to use spdtool.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 6, 2009)

has anyone tried using mr. muscle window cleaner on their tft/lcd before? I just noticed some nasty splodgy streaks on my flatron and I'm out of screen wipes.


----------



## alexp999 (May 6, 2009)

Be careful with that stuff, you are not supposed to use anything other than a damn cloth of LCDs.


----------



## Studabaker (May 6, 2009)

I just use a damp paper towel followed by a dry one and mine always looks great.


----------



## Dice (May 6, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Bet it works as a "wank station" for you too



Dosn't sound like Moonpigs the one with the crusty screen Ketxxx


----------



## Tau (May 6, 2009)

Question for you fellows since google is failing me... either that or 3:33AM is catching up...

P5Q-e  the esata port on the back of the motherboard does it support port multiplication/replication?

Also with e-sata is it a single 300Gb/s bus?  so if i split the port all the drives would be sharing a single 300Gb/s bus?


----------



## Ketxxx (May 6, 2009)

Studabaker said:


> I just use a damp paper towel followed by a dry one and mine always looks great.



I tried using just water then drying, its left faint water smears. My screen isn't "shiny", its a matt finish.


----------



## Hysteria (May 6, 2009)

Moon's gonna be a happy bunny when he gets home.

I've tracked the 4870 I sent him & it's been delivered (hopefully in one piece!)


----------



## Ketxxx (May 6, 2009)

moons 4830 just turned up  Gonna CF em later.


----------



## Scrizz (May 6, 2009)

oooo can't w8


----------



## MoonPig (May 6, 2009)

Right, long day.. College dragged on. But i got this email:



> Dear Mr Reall
> Thank you for your enquiry to Consumer Direct dated the 5th May 2009.  Your reference number for this case is YH 560183 and should be quoted in all further correspondence regarding this case.
> I understand your query relates to a motherboard you purchased from Overclockers UK on the 28th March 2009 and paid £112.98 by debit card.  When the goods arrived you found them to be faulty, contacted the trader but then after viewing information about the trader on the internet decided to repair yourself.  The motherboard failed again and you returned the item to the trader who has confirmed that the motherboard has suffered misuse and will not assist you further.
> I would advise that you have statutory rights for items under the Sale of Goods Act 1979 (as amended), all goods supplied by a trader to a consumer must be of a satisfactory quality, fit for their purposes, and as described.  However this act does not cover any items which may fail due to wear and tear or misuse.
> ...



As for you lot, glad to hear it Ket. And yea, its here Hysteria, but i seriously can't be arsed building my computer yet.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 6, 2009)

Its as we thought moon, your up shit creek without a paddle. Getting a result out of your situation at the very least would require some... "creative" information and thinking. Its underhanded, but OCuk are twats and need a hammering so heres what I suggest; Find somebody who has your board who can take some digital pictures (without watermark dates) of various things like the CPU socket to "prove" it wasn't damaged prior to sending it to OCuk. Taking things to a last resort would be to take OCuk to the small claims court.


----------



## MoonPig (May 6, 2009)

jM_ has my board. Hmmm... I'll get in touch.


----------



## alexp999 (May 6, 2009)

just dont forget if they are not watermarked it still records the date/time/camera in the details of the pic


----------



## MoonPig (May 6, 2009)

not if he uploads them and i then download them. Or does it?

I just sent a message to Lyn at Asus asking whether me replacing the TIM would VOID the warranty.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 6, 2009)

I have 284 posts in this thread


----------



## Ketxxx (May 6, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> not if he uploads them and i then download them. Or does it?
> 
> I just sent a message to Lyn at Asus asking whether me replacing the TIM would VOID the warranty.
> 
> I think we should edit these posts so that they don't mention the idea. Just incase. Anything me about it, use Steam or PMs. Please.



I hope you said the board had no TIM on the NB in the first place..


----------



## MoonPig (May 6, 2009)

hmmm... whats the difference? There was a super small amount.


----------



## MoonPig (May 6, 2009)

Guys, can you edit the posts relating to me and _jM. 

Just incase OcUK look.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 6, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> hmmm... whats the difference? There was a super small amount.



Point is if you tell them there wasn't any TIM it makes your removal of the NB HS in the eyes of Asus "more justifyable"


----------



## MoonPig (May 6, 2009)

hmmm ok

We'll see anywhos.

Oh, hows the 4830 matey? Want another for tri-fire?


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

Finally. here goes


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

lol, i was just watching that episode. Gunna watch Scrubs now.

The White Cathodes look great. Tempted to get some...

And is that TV / Setup in your room?


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> And is that TV / Setup in your room?



Yes


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

Lucky git... Give it afew weeks/months and i'll top that!

*note to self* Need to start robbing people for money.

HOLD ON! Is that Theme Hospital!?????!!!??!!??!?!?!?!


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

My TV is bigger than main lounge TV 

Not for long tho, they will hopefully be getting a 42" by christmas

And yes thats Theme Hospital, one of only two big box games I have. You cant see my DVD rack for my PC in any of those pics.


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> My TV is bigger than *main lounge* TV
> 
> Not for long tho, they will hopefully be getting a 42" by christmas
> 
> And yes thats Theme Hospital, one of only two big box games I have. You cant see my DVD rack for my PC in any of those pics.



You have more than one Lounge?

Damnit, right. Tomorrow, i'll tidy my room of boxes, build my computer and get some pictures


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

No only one lounge, I meant:

Main*,* lounge TV.

We have about 4 TVs in this house not including PC screens.

Oh and you should see the pic I have above my bed  (nothing rude/disgusting, lol)


----------



## Dice (May 7, 2009)

F*ck me those are some sick pics, what camera are you using??


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

Dice said:


> F*ck me those are some sick pics, what camera are you using??



Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ3.

And they have been reduced 50% and compressed


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

Add it  ??

Lol, the demestos (sp) advert was just on. I love the line:



> Oh, it's so thick



...lol


----------



## Ketxxx (May 7, 2009)

Theme Hospital FTW!


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

And do you think I should change my avy to this?


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

Hmmm... I don't think it's big enough to show it off.... Whack it on and we'll see.


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

What do you think??


<----


----------



## kyle2020 (May 7, 2009)

gorgeous alex, im very impressed  

love the cathode placement to, it highlights just the right ammount of case without looking floodlight-esque, if you get me. bloody good cable management too, thats coming from C.M addict himself haha  

Glad you decided to stick around too, you understand


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

I modded one of the cathodes as I was getting glare off the side mesh filter.

Want thoughts on my new avy  Tis my favourite pic out of all of them above.


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

I like it, tis bigger than the one you posted.

Oh, btw Alex. I hooked up the Green 120mm alongside my Blue 120mm and all i can say is.. I don't need room lights anymore.


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

Really nice fan that CM one. I like the LED placement on it too 

Now, for me I'm thinkinh I really need on of these to finish my cooler off:






I have a few ways of doing this:

- Buy a 120mm XLF fans (Non PWM)
- Buy the Achilles of Fit if he will ship to me
- Buy the Achilles for £10 more in the UK
- Buy the Red scorpion, nick the fan and sell the new HSF on with my original fan


----------



## Dice (May 7, 2009)

Theme Hospital FTL :shadedshu


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

Dice said:


> Theme Hospital FTL :shadedshu



Blasphemy, its an amazing game!


----------



## Ketxxx (May 7, 2009)

Quick! Somebody shoot Dice for what hes just said!


----------



## Dice (May 7, 2009)

Did work experiance in yr 10 at bullfrog, thought i'd hit the jackpot. baaaad times.

Was testing a very early version (nowadays it would have been released and patched later) it was a complete waste of time, they were trying to use me as a free playtester on a 1/3rd inished game. went for 2 days and had the rest off the week off in protest FTW!!


----------



## Dice (May 7, 2009)

literally load game, crash, reeboot crash, load crash, crash crash etc.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 7, 2009)

Should of given it a chance. Companies often have the new fodder doing mundane crap to test their abilities.


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

Hey testing out games even if they crash is much better than making the tea!

Would anyone in here be interested in a Xigmatek Red Scorpion but with a S1283 fan?

You are basically getting an S1283 with nickel plated heatpipes.

Its the best option I have for getting one of those Xigmatek White LED PWM fans.


----------



## Dice (May 7, 2009)

I was only going to be there for the week, when i complained to my parents my mum phoned them to see if my job would vary. hence 3 days holiday.


----------



## Dice (May 7, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Hey testing out games even if they crash is much better than making the tea!



YOU wernt there man! you don't kow what it was like Man, i saw bordom like you would'nt belive Man!!

sits staring into space, shivering.


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

You dont know boredom till you have worked for Hampshire County Council

And in other news,

I'm trying to resist buying the Xigmatek Dark Knight


----------



## Ketxxx (May 7, 2009)

Stop whining. Grown up life is boring, and most jobs are MUCH more boring than the chance you had  Way to prove your worth too, getting your mummy to phone them instead of you asking yourself lol.


----------



## Dice (May 7, 2009)

thats a little harsh l was 13 at the time....


----------



## Ketxxx (May 7, 2009)

lol I was the same age when I went on work experience. I had to have a chat with a few people to get things sorted out as they had me doing real boring shit, I went there to build PCs not arrange books.


----------



## _jM (May 7, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Really nice fan that CM one. I like the LED placement on it too
> 
> Now, for me I'm thinkinh I really need on of these to finish my cooler off:
> 
> ...



I have 6 of those that have never been opened and a X-Fi Titanium card too....(i need moneys) Great fans non the less. I think I have decided to go ahead and keep the interior of the case the way it is and use white lighting instead of this "red"... looks more like an orange to me.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 7, 2009)

I did my work experience at work 

Just got paid a normal wage and got a cracking write up from my boss.

Erm alex, if you go for the achilles I may have the HSF off you, Im thinking of doing a black & white theme in my 690 and fancy a change - thats if I dont go H20. either way that bloody HDD cage is getting ripped out this weekend


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

The S1283 is actually better than the achilles, or I would be using it myself.

I am now VERY tempted to pick up the Dark Night and just sell the complete S1283 and backplate. With any luck it will only cost about £10 for the "upgrade"


----------



## kyle2020 (May 7, 2009)

Get it done youth, itll match the rest of your case / theme.


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

Its so sexy, mmm black HSF :drool:

Then main reason is that I have a dark spot under the CPU cooler and the only way I can fix that without it looking ridiculous is with a LED fan on the cooler.

But I want a PWM fan, and the only white LED PWM fans you can get are Xigmatek ones, but they only come with their coolers.

So its now a decision between:

Get the Red scorpion or Achilles and sell the base on with my original fan

or

Get the Dark Knight and sell the S1283

But the funny thing is, the S1283 is still the best Heatsink out of all the Xigmatek ones. The Dark Knight is said to be a touch behind at slow fan speeds due to the Nickel plating. That said it makes up for it on load temps, for the fact its Nickel plated and the fan shift  ALOT more air.

Decisions, decisions....


----------



## kyle2020 (May 7, 2009)

Dark knight . . . slap some Christian Bale in it


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

I'm getting the Xigmatek 120mm. They've just come back instock on WaterCoolingUK.com, I used to have free postage there....


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

My multimeter has arrived!


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

lol, why? haha


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

I can now read the voltage that the LED switch is outputting, so I can by the corresponding relay switch to control my cathodes! 

Oh and Dark Knight is ordered, should be here tomorrow 

And I also got the new style of Core 2 Quad sticker arrive today, just to decide where to put it...


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

Jesus... Pimp my Sniper...

lol


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

WTF, the led switch is outputting 12v. I expected it to be much lower as the cathodes wont light up. I guess it must be limiting the current instead somehow.

Just asked in my thread about it, so hopefully someone will be able to tell me what relay i need.

I also love the fact it is 12.00v Corsair FTW!


----------



## aCid888* (May 7, 2009)

I got ed and was bored.


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

They are my two favourite pics, lol.

What you do to them?


----------



## aCid888* (May 7, 2009)

Have a look at your original images and you tell me.


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

They just look a bit darker and fuzzier


----------



## aCid888* (May 7, 2009)

First one is 'fuzzy' but the second one should be sharper, all intended.


Cant go showing too much off, add a bit of mystery to things and give it more shade.


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

I will be updating those pics when my Dark Knight arrives 

EDIT:

Seems they are sending the V, which means I will be Core i7 ready!


----------



## aCid888* (May 7, 2009)

I need ideas on how to make my Lian Li look better.....any ideas?.

Model in SysSpecs.


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

Window?

Top fan?

Dont know how good you are at modding

Oh and is that a 640GB AAKS you have XP on? Hit me up if you ever decide to sell it


----------



## aCid888* (May 7, 2009)

Top is modded to fit the Feser on it (see pic below)

I can buy a window for the side, cutting them out on anything but a CNC machine isn't so easy to make look good. :shadedshu

Paint it?
More CM?
Anything?

And yes, its a AAKS....also have Vista Ultimate like the other RAID0 drives.....works well, but I've not long just got it so I don't think I want to sell it just yet. 








AAKS at the side of the case.


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

Window, extra intake at the front?

Paint the inside...


----------



## aCid888* (May 7, 2009)

That's the window, I'd sooner buy one as it only costs about $25....

As for more airflow at the front, it only cools the HDD's and its a 140mm fan @ 900rpm.....painting the inside would work though but what colour?

Just got my new PC starter. 


*Edit:* No block though yet.


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

Oooo, nice. Colours up to you matey.

Has the 4870 block arrived?


----------



## aCid888* (May 7, 2009)

Edited last post.


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

Wow that got there quick! 

LMK if you have any problems using my modded cable in there.

Thats a sweet ass side, definetly get that. And Id paint the inside black (if I didnt suck at painting  )


----------



## MoonPig (May 7, 2009)

Oh, ok. Hopefully soon 

Here you go guys: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=93581


----------



## aCid888* (May 7, 2009)

Hows the damn modded cable work anyway?   And Alex, I have to say, thats some bad wiring my man!


It even smells nice too. 


I thought about black....but its so...plain? Everyone seems to use the same colours and I want something else if I'm gonna start spraying it....burple maybe?


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Hows the damn modded cable work anyway?   And Alex, I hav to say, thats some bad wiring my man!
> 
> 
> It even smells nice too.
> ...



Smells nice? Bad wiring?


----------



## aCid888* (May 7, 2009)

The starter smells strange....like perfume. 

And the wiring for the modded cable belongs in the Ghetto Modders Clubhouse. 


Good gadget anyway, I made my girlfriend go and get it after I'd woke her up to go get the door....needed her signature. 

Needless to say, I am popular with her now......but I do have a nice new toy and I'm happy about that.


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

It works, lol. I dont have any of the tools to make it professional. And I dont know why it smells of perfume, has spent most of its life in that box, lol.

You'll see that the power LED connector will force you to unplug your case power led, so I made that to allow me to have both running. Just plug the power led connector of the jump start into it


----------



## aCid888* (May 7, 2009)

PCI blank wont look nice in my Lian Li so I'll whip out the Dremel tonight and chew up a stock Lian Li blank, it'll look so much nicer. 


Or.....I could use the WC holes in the top of the case to feed this in....cable management would be a lot easier that way. 


*Edit:* Whats with the resistor on the modded wire, Alex?


----------



## alexp999 (May 7, 2009)

Power LED headers output about 3v. So it steps down the voltage to not fry the led 

I used the WC holes to feed it into my chassis.


----------



## MoonPig (May 8, 2009)

This must be the longest this thread has had no posts...

Anyways, i need some PSU cable sleeving. I'm not going to mod it wire by wire, but i'am doing each separate wire collection. I'm thinking a UV Red to match the mod ideas (this is for my Lanbox btw). Wheres the best place?

Oh, and i might replace the PSU's fan with a RED LED one.


----------



## aCid888* (May 8, 2009)

Get on it moon. 


eBuyer are pretty useless for modders stuff but you could give them a try I guess.

When I get on the laptop in a few minutes I think I have a good place for you to check...


----------



## MoonPig (May 8, 2009)

I like ChilledPC for modding stuff. They don't have RED Braid though, might do black braid and Red heatshrink


----------



## aCid888* (May 8, 2009)

That was the place I was going to link you too, didn't know if you used them already.


They have a nice selection of modders stuff and personally, I like the white sleeving, it looks so nice. 

*Edit:* Still no block.


----------



## MoonPig (May 8, 2009)

Oooo... I really need the 60mm fans now. Chilled PC have the OCZ Ram  cooler in black without fans. So i get to choose colour, or just go for the plain (This is for my PC). So i need:

2 x 60mm fans RED
2 x 60mm fans BLACK


----------



## MoonPig (May 8, 2009)

damn, hope something hasn't happened mate. I've got the receipt here if you want a picture.


----------



## Hysteria (May 8, 2009)

I sent your 4870/Ram the same day as I sent the other 2GB of ram to Th0rn0 & his still hasn't arrived by the looks of it.

Bloody posties!

Even using the tracking number it's still showing as received at the PO but after that, nowt


----------



## MoonPig (May 8, 2009)

His has arrived, i was talking to him last night.

Acid, i didn't put a tracking number on the block as it cost a bomb with it.. Starting to wish i had. Details:

Sent: 01/05/2009
Type: Int Airmail Sml Pk
Cost: £8.35
Weight: 0.650kg


----------



## aCid888* (May 8, 2009)

I wish I had a tracking number for it, but either way...I hope it turns up.


----------



## MoonPig (May 8, 2009)

Reet, off to college. Lets hope it turns up today


----------



## aCid888* (May 8, 2009)

I still think that would look great and show off my Purple Feser fluid i got for the loop....it would surely look a lot better than the stock side panel anyway. 


Only problem is, I cant seem to find it for sale in Canada......and importing one from the US would be hard work...

Help me find this sexy side in Can please so I can show some nice pictures off soon!.


----------



## MoonPig (May 8, 2009)

Links to Canadian sites?


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 8, 2009)

*Can I join?*

Asus P5Q SE Plus Bios 2002 (just updated a couple days ago).  Also, screen shot of CPUZ. ^_^


----------



## kyle2020 (May 8, 2009)

According to your sys specs you wont be around long


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 8, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> According to your sys specs you wont be around long



Prolly not =(  The board was a bit of a hassle to get going, but I managed - after that, the Via audio deck was causing my PC to slow to a crawl (both Via's and the Asus ones) so I am usingthe generic Vista driver, and also the driver for my Via PCI IDE card (non-RAID) causes BSOD. The board is great though ^_^


----------



## alexp999 (May 8, 2009)

And kyle, you got that side panel yet?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 8, 2009)

Did someone splash out on next day delivery? 

Not yet mate, I have those 2 Akasa fans, my EK supreme and your box of goodies being re - delivered some time tomorrow. Then I mod.


----------



## alexp999 (May 8, 2009)

I dont do waiting 

I take it it got carded then, at least it made it to your front door once, lol.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 8, 2009)

Yeah, got carded whilst I was at college. Fun fun fun! 

Installed the Dark Knight yet?


----------



## alexp999 (May 8, 2009)

No, I keep getting given things to do. Spent most of the day installing Windows 7 x64 7100 on my Dad's rig and getting it back to full operation.

Go to take dog out, hoover house and feed the animals, then if its not tea time I can install it. Otherwise it will be later.

I am so glad I have this case, I can change the cooler without taking anything out!


----------



## MoonPig (May 8, 2009)

Lol Alex, what was wrong with the Xig? lol.

Is there a switch for different colours?

How i've spent today: Went to college, got home on high school bus (packed with kids...), checked paint (missed some spots so i added a FULL second layer), install BrokenSteel for FO3 (It fails after the "two weeks later") ... yey...


----------



## alexp999 (May 8, 2009)

Its exactly the same cooler as I have now, but this time its nickel plated :drool:

And on the new one, it has a slightly faster fan, but the main, point, white LEDs!


----------



## Scrizz (May 8, 2009)

hurry up install and take some pics


----------



## kyle2020 (May 8, 2009)

Guess who's on Linux 

Only running it off the CD, keep your pants on lads


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2009)

*full monty music* /moons kyle


----------



## kyle2020 (May 8, 2009)

haha.

Im shocked at the resource usage - with firefox open and my music open im using just 9% of my ram 

Its damn snappy too. We may be looking at my new temporary main OS boys


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2009)

Firefox is big evil, even with just 3 tabs open FF is eating 80MB :shadedshu Just when the hell do they intend to fix the memory leak? Its been going on for about 2 years now...


----------



## MoonPig (May 8, 2009)

Using Safari 

Did use Chrome, untill i moved to Win7, it was fail with the first Betas. Duno what it's like now...


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2009)

I hate chrome, mainly because google aren't cool anymore they want to "watch" you in far too many ways.


----------



## _jM (May 8, 2009)

Hey moon.. I have to wait for my father in-law to come back from Japan tomorrow so I can get those pictures for ya, I forgot that I let him borrow the camera...


----------



## kyle2020 (May 8, 2009)

Google Chrome wouldnt work for me in win7, so Im on IE8 and I think its alright. I used safari a year back or so and couldnt get it to run stably - as in ever minute or so "safari needs to close" and all that crap. 

Anyone got any watercooling gear going cheap? Im looking for a pump, maybe a res and a rad. Let me know!


----------



## MoonPig (May 8, 2009)

I have 2 black clips. I'll give you them, i don't need them... lol.

_jM, tis good. Waiting on Asus anyways


----------



## kyle2020 (May 8, 2009)

What like tube clips? haha.

Did you test the Premium? I was so nervous when you said you had got it, im hoping against hope that it works.


----------



## MoonPig (May 8, 2009)

I'm using it now. Been whoring FO3 on Ultra with it 

Millions of thanks for it matey. 

I'm worried about my membership to this club. I own a P45, but it's fucked... lol.

Kyle, tubes clips. 1/2


----------



## kyle2020 (May 8, 2009)

Mate, more than happy to have helped you out, you were in a pinch and it was just lying in its box, if anything I shouldnt have charged you for it.

Must have been struggling with my Quad then, bless its little cotten P35 socks 

Hmm . . . 1/2" is the tube diameter I used previously, its if I want to go any thinner . . . 2 tube clips are in the balance here, come on kyle, think! 

Sure ill take them


----------



## MoonPig (May 8, 2009)

Lol. Tell me when you want them and i'll post em.

This P35 is decent. I was worried when sliding it into my .. desk .. for the position of the Socket and the Ninja's closeness to my desk. Luckily it's the exact same as t'Maximus.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2009)

G31 isn't a proper P35, its cut down and crippled


----------



## MoonPig (May 8, 2009)

I have a G31 Gigabyte, P35 Asus and a P45 Asus 

Oh, hows the 4830 Ket? Fancy another?


----------



## Hysteria (May 8, 2009)

Out of interest.

Has anyone had any issues with M$ keyboards with the P5Q pro mobo?

The reason I ask is that I used an M$ Wireless Ergonomic keyboard with an wireless Intellimouse on my old motherboard (eVGA680i) but I can't get it to work with the P5Q. Just doesn't work. Or if it does you have to hit the key about 5 times to actually register a keystroke.

Worked perfect on the 680i but not on the Asus for some reason. Now had to revert to an old wired Logitech keyboard and my old Logitech G7 laser mouse too.

any ideas?


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> I have a G31 Gigabyte, P35 Asus and a P45 Asus
> 
> Oh, hows the 4830 Ket? Fancy another?



Its good  I have decided to name both the cards "The Twins". They both clock EXACTLY the same  If I had another PCI-E slot I may take you up on the offer, but I do not. 2x 4830s @ 710/2.05GHz is hardly a bad setup though


----------



## MoonPig (May 8, 2009)

We need to find you a 3 x PCI-Ex16 board...


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2009)

I'm quite happy with the Pro  my next buy will be the WD Black HDD, then a quad CPU of sorts.. those things are damn expensive.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 8, 2009)

Hysteria said:


> Out of interest.
> 
> Has anyone had any issues with M$ keyboards with the P5Q pro mobo?
> 
> ...



You checked your USB options in the BIOS? Make sure legacy usb is set to enabled and try both fullspeed and hispeed options.


----------



## MoonPig (May 8, 2009)

I have the WD Black. Can't say it's much different from my Spinpoint 500GB. Slightly higher MB/s moving data between HD's though.


----------



## alexp999 (May 9, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Guess who's on Linux
> 
> Only running it off the CD, keep your pants on lads



Linux is great till you want do to anything that isnt web surfing, mail or IM.

I would love to run Linux if I could play games and run my CAD and office apps on it properly 

Oh and I'm going to install the Dark Knight tomorrow (well later on), on the off chance my relay switch arrives, so I dont have to pull everything out twice in the space of 12 hrs.


----------



## aCid888* (May 9, 2009)

Block here.


----------



## DrPepper (May 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Linux is great till you want do to anything that isnt web surfing, mail or IM.
> 
> I would love to run Linux if I could play games and run my CAD and office apps on it properly
> 
> Oh and I'm going to install the Dark Knight tomorrow (well later on), on the off chance my relay switch arrives, so I dont have to pull everything out twice in the space of 12 hrs.



I'd use linux more if they had normal installers like windows and not those complicated sudo apt stuff.


----------



## crazy pyro (May 9, 2009)

I'm using it more than windows but that's because 95% of my usage at the minute's word processing, surfing and IM oh and DVD playback too (on the netbook).


----------



## Hysteria (May 9, 2009)

Tried my keyboard again & bloody thing's working...lol.

Seems an update help somewhere along the lines as it didn't work when I first re-installed Vista on the P5Q.

Ah well, can't grumble


----------



## aCid888* (May 9, 2009)

So, I made the mistake of not checking this before I said I'd take it, but the block I got from pig doesn't lineup with the Koolance one I have.....so I cant bridge them. :shadedshu


That is, unless someone can come up with an idea how to connect the two blocks?? They miss by almost an entire 1/2"...I don't know how I'm gonna make this work... 


Idiot me.


----------



## MoonPig (May 9, 2009)

Lol... you spoon. Run them with a small bit of tubing inbetween, or another Rad inbetween.

Btw, you like my custom packaging?


----------



## aCid888* (May 9, 2009)

Your packing leaves a lot to be desired, but it did the job. 


I cant run them with tubes between as the barbs connecting each card miss each other by about 1/2", they don't line up and to make them would force me to bend the tube and no doubt put a serious dent in the performance of my loop.


----------



## alexp999 (May 9, 2009)

Can you not get some sort of 90* connector?

Oh and Dark Knight is installed. Just want to get my relay working before I close it all pu and take pics 

EDIT:

The Dark Knight has taken 10*C off my load temps with Linpack! (Intel Burn test)


----------



## kyle2020 (May 9, 2009)

Hurry up alex 

Got 3 packages today  My Supreme, Fans (thanks moon) and my side panel + goodies (cheers alex) 

Fans are in, EK has been in a vinegar bath and is ready to be sold, and the side panel doesnt fit 

Im guessing its my chassis, we'll see 

And thanks for sending the HDD kit and those few other bits alex, that mini USB cables dead handy


----------



## aCid888* (May 9, 2009)

I thought about that...but I don't see it working as 90 degree connectors wouldn't have enough space to connect the blocks.


----------



## alexp999 (May 9, 2009)

Why doesnt the side panel fit? 

I still cant get over a 10*C drop.


----------



## Richieb0y (May 9, 2009)

hey guy i want to OC abit after a small time running stock 
but tthe crapy mobo dont let me OC any more i tryed everthing but nothing works i did mange to boot once at a oc of 333x8 but then after a reboot it did not post anymore i want it to run 333x9 but tehn it wont post

this is what settings i use 

MP 09.00x
fbs 333
fbs to mem 400
memory 886mhz cl4 
volt i tryed differt volts for cpu nb sb and some ohter options 

i tryed 4 pin cpu power in place of the 8pin power but that did not work ether


i am clue less now do u guy know something


----------



## alexp999 (May 9, 2009)

An easy OC for that chip should be:

All on defaults except

FSB: 400
Memory 800 MHz
CPU Multi: 8
CPu voltage 1.35v
RAM voltage: (whatever it needs to be)
Load line calibration enabled


----------



## aCid888* (May 9, 2009)

Come on guys, I need ideas about these blocks.


----------



## alexp999 (May 9, 2009)

Can you take a pic so we can see the situation?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 9, 2009)

Side panel wont slide all the way to the front, theres an inch gap and it will not go any further forward. It may have been twisted during shipping, ill have a look at it later, its no big deal


----------



## alexp999 (May 9, 2009)

You have to make sure it catches all the tabs and slots properly, and on my new Sniper, I have to help the panel past the pad lock slot.

That side panel doest fit differently to the original panel. It made it easier for me, just got to be bang lined up.


----------



## MoonPig (May 9, 2009)

Acid, my packaging was awesome! lol.

As for the loop, i think another Rad as you'll have two 4870s... they need the cooling.


----------



## aCid888* (May 9, 2009)

My Feser will do the job, it has three 110cfm Kaze-Jyuni fans on it now...plenty of cooling potential...aside from the fact I cant afford another loop.

I will take a picture as soon as I can...wont be yet as the other half ran off with the camera the other day and has proceeded to lose it......


----------



## kyle2020 (May 9, 2009)

Got any spare watercooling stuff acid?


----------



## alexp999 (May 9, 2009)

It seems it really hard to impress Acid, lol.

He didnt like my modded led power cable.

Im about to get my cathodes modded now. The relay switch works how it should


----------



## MoonPig (May 9, 2009)

So Acid has his Water Loop, Alex has his HS and Led Cable, Kyle has his Window and goodies, and i have my Lanbox which i'm going to start building now... 

Good day all round, ish.


----------



## aCid888* (May 9, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Got any spare watercooling stuff acid?


No. I will even end up buying more stuff for this loop. 




alexp999 said:


> It seems it really hard to impress Acid, lol.
> 
> He didn't like my modded led power cable.



 Admit it, it was ghetto modding, Alex!  I didn't use it anyway..didn't see a need really. 

But, the starter works a treat and does it job well. 


Still looking for ways out of the mess with the block....I really am thinking of getting rid of either the EK or Koolance block in favour of another of the same kind...it would make this a lot easier.


----------



## aCid888* (May 9, 2009)

http://www.thecoolingshop.com/product_info.php/manufacturers_id/169/products_id/3270

I need two of them....I just cant find them in Canada.


----------



## alexp999 (May 9, 2009)

Go me, the relay switch works! 

Now to get it back together


----------



## _jM (May 9, 2009)

Here's a shot of my wiremanagement  

















Its a temp set up till i can buy the WC parts....


----------



## MoonPig (May 9, 2009)

God i hate you.... lol. Showing off with your WORKING MIIF!!!

Damn nice though matey.

What's them Xig fans like? I'm thinking of getting some.


----------



## _jM (May 10, 2009)

They actually are surprisingly good. They could be quieter, but thats what you get with air cooling right? Either way the fans are really good and Im LOVING the white LEDs and orange fan.. f'n awesome!
  Im just glad to have my cables all cleaned up! Was getting to be annoying.


----------



## alexp999 (May 10, 2009)

How about this for some eye candy/sexy hardware.

Hope the pics do it justice, this is such a sexy cooler!


----------



## Scrizz (May 10, 2009)

alexp999: very nice m8

_jm: what mods have you done to your case?
       looks good!


----------



## _jM (May 10, 2009)

none really.. other than the hole I cut behind the mobo for cable management. And attaching the mesh to the other side panel so I can take off the fan with out the mesh falling off ( used hot glue)


----------



## Scrizz (May 10, 2009)

very nice i like the hole behind the mobo tray

w8, you're in FL too?


----------



## _jM (May 10, 2009)

look under my avatar.. Im in Ocala.. google-map this zip: 34473  45 mins north of Orlando off I75
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=s&utm...a-us-bk-gm&utm_medium=ha&utm_term=google maps

Marion Oaks baby!

To be exact..... 

  THIS IS WHERE IM AT.....


----------



## _jM (May 10, 2009)

Here's a few shots in the dark..mmm love'n those Xiggy XLR's + white CC's FTW!!


----------



## MoonPig (May 10, 2009)

Gawd, whats with the thread dying !!!???

Anyways, new FS boys: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=93901


----------



## kyle2020 (May 10, 2009)

Posted already moondawg


----------



## MoonPig (May 10, 2009)

lol, noticed. haha.


----------



## alexp999 (May 10, 2009)

Wow, you didnt keep that fan long then 

And what you doing about a board?

Gonna have to bundle you out the back door soon, your pass is expiring


----------



## MoonPig (May 10, 2009)

Bit too bright for sleeping... lol.

I just want to sell the board onto someone so they can tinker/argue with OcUK. 

What you mean about the bundle?


----------



## alexp999 (May 10, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Bit too bright for sleeping... lol.
> 
> I just want to sell the board onto someone so they can tinker/argue with OcUK.
> 
> What you mean about the bundle?



Throw you out?

This is an exclusive club to P45 owners after all


----------



## MoonPig (May 10, 2009)

Ah, yea... suppose. I'll make visits every now and again. 

When you make the i5 club, i'll be joining that with you. 

But don't throw me out yet, it's gunna take some shifting.


----------



## _jM (May 12, 2009)

Here's some shots of my new X-Fi card and my custom backlighting for the mobo.


----------



## Scrizz (May 12, 2009)

_jM said:


> look under my avatar.. Im in Ocala.. google-map this zip: 34473  45 mins north of Orlando off I75
> http://maps.google.com/maps?f=s&utm...a-us-bk-gm&utm_medium=ha&utm_term=google maps
> 
> Marion Oaks baby!
> ...



lol so u live ~2hrs away.
I'm in Brandon 33511  


ooooo ur xfi logo lights up
I just have a big red F lol


----------



## _jM (May 12, 2009)

Nice... maybe we can hook up some time and break some shit!


----------



## Scrizz (May 12, 2009)

sounds good


----------



## Ketxxx (May 12, 2009)

Does anyone have a spare 13.5/14cm (with 13.5cm screw holes) red, green or blue fan kicking about they don't need? I want to pretty my PSU but cant find a 13.5cm fan or a 14cm fan with 13.5cm fittings.


----------



## alexp999 (May 12, 2009)

I have a blue 14cm fan with 13.5 cm fittings but you're not having it! 

I can tell you where to get one from tho


----------



## Ketxxx (May 12, 2009)

Where?


----------



## alexp999 (May 12, 2009)

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/140m...-with-adjustable-fittings-for-135mm-and-130mm

Such a pretty fan. Really.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 12, 2009)

That fan has kinda crap airflow... know of any others that have 35CFM+ airflow?


----------



## alexp999 (May 12, 2009)

Its damn quiet tho.

You are so hard to please 

Its the first fan I have ever come across that actually has 13 or 13.5mm mounts.

Cant you ghetto mod or zip tie or something?


----------



## MoonPig (May 12, 2009)

http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/index.php?cPath=75_89 - 140mm ones there.


----------



## Scrizz (May 12, 2009)

u should just drill your own holes


----------



## Ketxxx (May 12, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Its damn quiet tho.
> 
> You are so hard to please
> 
> ...



Well, scan quote 23CFM, but other places I checked state 47CFM 



MoonPig said:


> http://www.chilledpc.co.uk/shop/index.php?cPath=75_89 - 140mm ones there.



Nice fans, but not 13.5cm fittings


----------



## alexp999 (May 12, 2009)

Its 47, there is no way that fan is only doing 25. Must be an error.

Official site says 47:

http://www.akasa.co.uk/akasa_english/spec_page/fans/spec_ak_195_bl.htm

Better yet, I'll get the box! (Only bought that fan from scan a few weeks ago)


----------



## Ketxxx (May 12, 2009)

Sweet, lemme know what the box says


----------



## alexp999 (May 12, 2009)

It doesnt 

But its got the same model number as the one I linked to. So it must be 47


----------



## Ketxxx (May 12, 2009)

Lets hope so cos I'm gonna grab one in a few mins  hopefully not from scan.. they anal rape you on postage.


----------



## alexp999 (May 12, 2009)

They dont if you know how


----------



## kylzer (May 13, 2009)

P5Q SE here on the 901 bios xD


----------



## _jM (May 13, 2009)

Welcome to TPU and the P45 Club kylzer!

I fixed the LEDs under the mobo and finally got the lighting in the case/mobo "perfect".. check it out and give me some feedback on this one fellas


----------



## Scrizz (May 13, 2009)

looks pretty sweet
although are you going to place leds by the power connectors?


----------



## _jM (May 13, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> looks pretty sweet
> although are you going to place leds by the power connectors?



I was thinking of doing that.. like a couple above the 24pin kinda up in the corner, and just below it the same fashion.. not sure yet though. If I decide to do it, I will have to move some wires around and some of them aren't meant to be moved!


----------



## MoonPig (May 13, 2009)

Hey guys, do you think i should get this? Looks about £65.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89581

The Asus P5Q-E

I could raise near to that by passing on Kyles blessed P5K and selling my Maximus.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 13, 2009)

I have a p5q-e moonpig,its a great board,does at least 500fsb,and mine has been superbly reliable.I say go for it.


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

Apparently the E isnt supposed to be the best P5Q board, and it has bad port placement.

Ketxxx always says not to get it. I very nearly did, but got the Deluxe in the end.

And how can you sell the P5K for that? Its not worth that much, especially as it has a histroy of being faulty.


----------



## kylzer (May 13, 2009)

Most P5Q boards will do 500.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 13, 2009)

Don't get the P5Q-E. One of its bigger problems is with LLC, everything I have ever heard with LLC and the P5Q-E, either it doesn't work right or at all. Get the P5Q Pro or Deluxe.


----------



## Scrizz (May 13, 2009)

waddya mean
It's working fine on my -E


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 13, 2009)

I dont see the problem with the -E,bad port placement,were? and llc works fine on mine too.I think its worth the extra over the -pro.It has dual giga lan which i found very useful,and better vreg cooling.


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

tigger said:


> I dont see the problem with the -E,bad port placement,were? and llc works fine on mine too.I think its worth the extra over the -pro.It has dual giga lan which i found very useful,and better vreg cooling.



Thats just what I had been told, but looking at the PCB layout I cant fathom that statement either  lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 13, 2009)

Fair enuff there is one sata port that is unusable with a long gfx card,but thats not so bad considering it has 7 useable ones.I did'nt like the look of the -pro,i thought it looked cheap.


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

tigger said:


> Fair enuff there is one sata port that is unusable with a long gfx card,but thats not so bad considering it has 7 useable ones.I did'nt like the look of the -pro,i thought it looked cheap.



I think they all have that problem but I have overcome that on my deluxe with one of the included 90* SATA cables


----------



## Scrizz (May 13, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> I think they all have that problem but I have overcome that on my deluxe with one of the included 90* SATA cables



same here a 90° sata cable fixed the problem 

and also the eSATA comes in nicely over the pro


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 13, 2009)

I always spend upto my budget,i never look at the cheaper option.


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

My budget is a bit fluid 

I'll wait if I have to. My actual reasons at the time for the Deluxe, where the SB heatpipe, 16 phase VRM, and Express Gate SSD. Now the only thing I really like about it over the cheaper options is the audio codec, lol.


----------



## Dice (May 13, 2009)

Mines good, never used the E bit though-left it in the box.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 13, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> waddya mean
> It's working fine on my -E



On very few -E boards LLC does work, but 99% of people I talked to with the -E LLC doesn't work properly or at all. Best to avoid a potential problem rather than taking a punt IMO.


----------



## Scrizz (May 13, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> My budget is a bit fluid
> 
> I'll wait if I have to. My actual reasons at the time for the Deluxe, where the SB heatpipe, 16 phase VRM, and Express Gate SSD. Now the only thing I really like about it over the cheaper options is the audio codec, lol.



don't the deluxe and the -e have the same audio codec


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

Not afaik.

I have an ADI AD2000B SoundMAX BlackHawk, u?

(^Same as on the Supreme FX)

EDIT:

Just looked it up and you have the same.

The E uses EXACTLY the same PCB as the Deluxe, all you have missing is the Express Gate SSD (although the connection and outline is present), and SB heatpipe.

So in theory, the E should perform no less than the Deluxe.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 13, 2009)

I would have got the -dlx,but could'nt quite stretch my budget to it at the time.I've been very happy with my choice though.


----------



## Scrizz (May 13, 2009)

same here
my next mobo is gonna be a giga though


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

Hey, after looking at the P5Q-E download page, Asus has released a load of Win 7 drivers! 

Chipset and Audio! 

Nothing yet on Deluxe page tho 

Also some new BIOses, keep an eye on the second post


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 13, 2009)

Thanks alex,i just grabbed the Win7 chipset and audio drivers for my board 

Btw,how good is the adi2000b onboard sound?


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 13, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Apparently the E isnt supposed to be the best P5Q board, and it has bad port placement.
> 
> Ketxxx always says not to get it. I very nearly did, but got the Deluxe in the end.
> 
> And how can you sell the P5K for that? Its not worth that much, especially as it has a histroy of being faulty.



why is the e bad?


----------



## Ketxxx (May 13, 2009)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> why is the e bad?





Ketxxx said:


> On very few -E boards LLC does work, but 99% of people I talked to with the -E LLC doesn't work properly or at all. Best to avoid a potential problem rather than taking a punt IMO.



Thats why. Asus may of fixed the issue with a BIOS update, but the LLC issue isn't the only thing people complain about on the -E, something about misreading sensors as well, hence why its best to get the Pro or Deluxe.


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

But Ket, the E uses the same PCb and components. The only thing missing is the Express gate and SB heatpipe.

So provided BIOS is ok, they are no different.

My Deluxe had misreading sensors till this Jan too.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 13, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Thats why. Asus may of fixed the issue with a BIOS update, but the LLC issue isn't the only thing people complain about on the -E, something about misreading sensors as well, hence why its best to get the Pro or Deluxe.



LLC is line load corrector or something, i have an e but due to exams i cant touch it yet


----------



## Ketxxx (May 13, 2009)

Their not 100% the same boards, some things are missing on the -E, and depending on how those components are all tied into the PCB, it can cause minor bugs elsewhere when said components are removed.

LLC = Load Line Calibration


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 13, 2009)

have any bioses for e?


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

Right second post is updated with latest BIOS links and links to Windows 7 audio and chipset drivers 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1285409#post1285409


----------



## Scrizz (May 13, 2009)

it seems alot of ppl who had problems with the -e were on very early bioses
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=188031

and the -e can do over 600 fsb
http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=378621


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

Wow the new SoundMax control panel is really nice!


----------



## Scrizz (May 13, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Wow the new SoundMax control panel is really nice!



screenie


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## DrPepper (May 13, 2009)

Wasn't it always like that ?


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

No it was this crappy confusing thing last time:


----------



## MoonPig (May 13, 2009)

I've decided against the P5Q-E. It came to £88 to get it to the UK. 

P5K is great for now.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 13, 2009)

Looks cleaner than the other thing TBH.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 13, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> I've decided against the P5Q-E. It came to £88 to get it to the UK.
> 
> P5K is great for now.



Get a Pro, I've seen them for about £70



Scrizz said:


> it seems alot of ppl who had problems with the -e were on very early bioses
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=188031
> 
> and the -e can do over 600 fsb
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=378621



One board is hardly a accurate representation of a entire series. No chunk of sillicon is made equal.


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Looks cleaner than the other thing TBH.



Yep and its much easier to use and access.

I swear it sounds better too . I dont have any enhancements on (just turned em on to show in pics)

Right now BIOS update time.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 13, 2009)

Is that on win7 alex?

I'm tempted to ditch the audigy4 and try my onboard now with that new driver.


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

tigger said:


> Is that on win7 alex?
> 
> I'm tempted to ditch the audigy4 and try my onboard now with that new driver.



Yeah thats the new driver for the P5Q-E for Windows 7, got links ot it in my second post in here under the BIOS links.

But Asus use the same drivers for all boards above and including the E. Just the E is the first d/l page to get the 7 drivers.

I'm really impressed with the sound of this chip even more so with better speakers.


----------



## MoonPig (May 13, 2009)

Hmmm... Anything like this work with the P5K's Audio?


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

P5K Premium uses a ADI AD1988B so no.

Get a P5Q you know you want to


----------



## Scrizz (May 13, 2009)

thx for the pics m8
might have to try onboard.... 

nah


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 13, 2009)

I just took my audigy 4 out and am using the onboard sound.I'm using a digital co-axial out to my sony amp,and it does sound very good,maybe better than the audigy4 did.


----------



## Scrizz (May 13, 2009)

tigger said:


> I just took my audigy 4 out and am using the onboard sound.I'm using a digital co-axial out to my sony amp,and it does sound very good,maybe better than the audigy4 did.



traitor


----------



## kyle2020 (May 13, 2009)

I want a new case


----------



## MoonPig (May 13, 2009)

Got the Moon/Alex buying fever? 

Is there better audio software for my Board?

Also, is this good? / Is there a better one for the P5K?


----------



## Studabaker (May 13, 2009)

I would switch to on-board audio, as it sounds just fine.  But that's if I had an external equalizer, as Realtek's software has no multi-band EQ and just a bunch of presets; F that, my system sound hasn't sounded flat since I got an SB Live!


----------



## kyle2020 (May 13, 2009)

yes moondawg, I have


----------



## MoonPig (May 13, 2009)

build one! Get some UV acrylic and go mental !!!


----------



## kyle2020 (May 13, 2009)

nah, cant be bothered


----------



## MoonPig (May 13, 2009)

lazy git!

Budget?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 13, 2009)

erm . . . lets say £100. I wouldnt mind a full tower too, but nothing tacky.


----------



## MoonPig (May 13, 2009)

This or this or this? 

lol.


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

Not just about budget.

Need your requirements as to what the case has to do. Thats how I decided on the sniper


----------



## MoonPig (May 13, 2009)

My 'Case' allows for standing of monitor, speakers, mouse, keyboard and storage  lol


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

Yeah but rubbish if you try and move it


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 13, 2009)

What about this kyle-
http://www.ebuyer.com/product/164848

its very stylish


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

Zalman stuff always seem like such a rip off. A great start then just meh. I mean I love the cable management holes on that, and that, but then it just a bit meh, especially from the outside.

And for that price you could buy a Storm Sniper


----------



## kyle2020 (May 13, 2009)

lol moon.

Right, what do I want . . . Plenty of room. Plenty of fan placements / airflow. room for internal H20 set up (when and if)

NOT TACKY! hate shitty looking cases lol. That scout looks gorgeous though . . .


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

Size restrictions?

Fan requirements?

Window Panel?

Filters?

Full Tower, mid Tower, Jumbo Mid Tower (Cm storm are Jumbo mid Towers  )


----------



## kyle2020 (May 13, 2009)

Size wise, apart from height, as close to the 690, if not less please, it sruggles to fit on my desk as it is.

Fan requirements - at least an intake and an exhaust. lol.

Side window - not required but nice to have one.

filters - please.

full tower, mid tower, large mid tower, etc.


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

As for struggling to fit you mean depth?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 13, 2009)

yeah - looking at the 932, it does seem to fit the bill . . .


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

932 has no filters.

be prepared to clean out that beast weekly.

Oh and it will probably fall off the front of your desk if the Cm690 only just fits


----------



## kyle2020 (May 13, 2009)

Your right alex. ffs.


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

Cm Storm Sniper! 

(Needs less depth of desktop than the CM690)


----------



## kyle2020 (May 13, 2009)

Too expensive.


----------



## alexp999 (May 13, 2009)

£120. Thats no expensive, if you can reach £100. Dont forget you can make some money selling the case and fans like I have.

I love the fact that one push of a button on the top and all the lights go out, one twist of a knob and its either silent or extreme cooling.

I could go on.... 

I'm glad I pushed the boat out.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 14, 2009)

IGNORE THE FACT IM ON OCUK! THEY JUST HAVE A LARGE SELECTION! I IN NO WAY ENDORSE, WILL EVER USE OR RECOMMEND THIS AWFUL E-TAILER!

http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-157-LL&groupid=701&catid=7&subcat=

Nice case but damn expensive.

And alex, stop it . . . 

Did you sell your 690 in the end?


----------



## Scrizz (May 14, 2009)

get a 932 and make your own filters


----------



## alexp999 (May 14, 2009)

Certainly did. Now to carry on 


Fan Controller controls every fan in the system from one knob, set on a beautiful aluminium backed I/O panel, with 4 USb ports, FW, ESATA. A big easy to use and access power switch.

Gun metal paint finish, 2 x 200mm fans, with seperate controls for LEDs, black painted base and top

Removable HDD cage

Side mesh panel, which is also filtered

Feet positioning allows a huge case to take up a small footprint, adjustable feet

Hole in the back of the mobo tray (i LOVED this when I got my Dark Knight!  )

Extra LED switches allows easy mod to control cathodes from same switch

Can have a side 200mm fan AND a huge cooler

Proper Carry handles

No crappy plastic mesh to cut out

Front fan filter is removable without opening up the case, or unscrewing anything, removing the fan, etc.

Excellent cable management, profiled side panel to allow room for cables to sit behind tray without being crushed
I'll think of more for ym next post


----------



## kyle2020 (May 14, 2009)

Too big scrizz, my 690 overhangs by an inch and a half, so anything bigger is a no - no


----------



## alexp999 (May 14, 2009)

You seen my post above! 

Footprint depth is only 330mm 

But from say a wall (giving 100mm "breathing space"), you need 550mm


----------



## kyle2020 (May 14, 2009)

Im ignoring it alex 

Im thinking . . . Antec 900 . . .


----------



## alexp999 (May 14, 2009)

wtf? Why you want to go back to that old thing?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 14, 2009)

Hells yeah! 

Not 100% on anything yet though


----------



## alexp999 (May 14, 2009)

Ok, ask yourself this.

Why dont you want the Cm690 anymore? What makes you want to change it.

Thats how I drew up a list of improvements I wanted.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 14, 2009)

appearance more than anything.


----------



## alexp999 (May 14, 2009)

Like what? Thats a really vague statement, lol


----------



## kyle2020 (May 14, 2009)

I think its ugly. I prefer boxier cases and I hate that top mesh panel thing, does my nut.


----------



## alexp999 (May 14, 2009)

Suit you sir 

Go for what you want then.

I'm giving a 4870X2 some serious consideration 

Is it much better than my GTX 260?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 14, 2009)

Dont even bother with that kiln of a card. What size / resolution is your screen?


----------



## alexp999 (May 14, 2009)

1680 x 1050 22".

Just its such a good price atm


----------



## DrPepper (May 14, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Suit you sir
> 
> Go for what you want then.
> 
> ...



I wish I got my benchmarks finished and I could have shown you  Erm I'd say it was definately better but why not swap your mobo with someone and get a second GTX260.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 14, 2009)

Im sorry but even a 9800GTX can max most games out at our resolution / screen size, its a waste of money, unless you can afford it then go for it 

How much can you find them for?


----------



## DrPepper (May 14, 2009)

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/158876# <-- tasty.


----------



## alexp999 (May 14, 2009)

Oh please thats not cheap 

http://www.scan.co.uk/Product.aspx?WebProductId=958977

Novatech is £258!


----------



## DrPepper (May 14, 2009)

^^ No wai !!!


----------



## alexp999 (May 14, 2009)

No you see why I want one.

Its has been the card I always wanted, but I ended up getting a GTx 260 after the pricing for the 4870X2 was released.

I really dont know now. 

Its so cheap, really hard to resist!


----------



## kyle2020 (May 14, 2009)

jesus, I was expecting around the £230 mark, I couldnt spend that much on a graphics card IMO.

And Alex, thats your answer then  buy one you muppet!


----------



## DrPepper (May 14, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> No you see why I want one.
> 
> Its has been the card I always wanted, but I ended up getting a GTx 260 after the pricing for the 4870X2 was released.
> 
> ...



Do it and give me the gtx260 for free of course


----------



## alexp999 (May 14, 2009)

Its about £100 cheaper than it should be. £150 than first launch.

I dont really have the money, and there is only one game I will see a benefit in.

That and I will loose physx.

But Im a sucker for a great deal.

AHHHH!!!!


----------



## Mr.Amateur (May 14, 2009)

*Can I join?*

P5Q Pro-1613m bios

Why must euros be more than the dollar


----------



## DrPepper (May 14, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Its about £100 cheaper than it should be. £150 than first launch.
> 
> I dont really have the money, and there is only one game I will see a benefit in.
> 
> ...



Buy it, Sell it for more and make some monies


----------



## alexp999 (May 14, 2009)

Hey how much do you reckon two 8800GTS 640s are worth?

Just thinking I could swap my dad for his 8800GTS 640s then sell em. So we both get an upgrade 

EDIT:

Damn even both arent worth as much combined as my GTX 260.

God damn it, my head is saying no, my "heart" (well my computer bug, DO WANT voice) is saying yes


----------



## Hysteria (May 14, 2009)

I love my Antec 900 case, even with it's lack of cable management features.

If I felt adventurous & brave enough I'd try to mod it but time & money constraints just don't allow but I'd love a near silent case with excellent airflow as I hate noise. Even my 4890 is peeing me off at times due to the fan noise.

What's a good alternative case that I can drool over before I upgrade it


----------



## alexp999 (May 14, 2009)

Sod it, I'm not doing it, just realised its cheaper or the same price to get to 4870s.

AMD are just using the 4870 to charge more even tho its cheaper to manfacture than two 4870s.

That and the benchmarks arent really that impressive

Looks like I'm keeping my OC'd GTX 260 

(Once again on the verge of clicking buy, then half an hour later I dont want it  )


----------



## Scrizz (May 14, 2009)

lol benchmarks aren't everything

what do you guys think of this case
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/Storm_Scout/

EDIT:
alexp999: I just realized your cpu needs a crapload of volts

Q6600 3.6GHz @1.40v LLC


----------



## kyle2020 (May 14, 2009)

ha! thats nothing, 3.6 @ 1.32V here


----------



## alexp999 (May 14, 2009)

Scrizz said:


> lol benchmarks aren't everything
> 
> what do you guys think of this case
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/Storm_Scout/
> ...



Yeah I dont know why it needs that many volts, it was one of the first batches of G0 chips so...

And when I said benchmarks I really meant game FPS comparisons, lol.


----------



## aCid888* (May 14, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> *IGNORE THE FACT IM ON OCUK! THEY JUST HAVE A LARGE SELECTION! I IN NO WAY ENDORSE, WILL EVER USE OR RECOMMEND THIS AWFUL E-TAILER!*
> http://overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=CA-157-LL&groupid=701&catid=7&subcat=
> 
> Nice case but damn expensive.



I have that exact case apart from the side window (I'm looking for one!) and the thing is amazing to work on, best build quality you will find and I assure you, it wont disappoint. 


Just got myself a E8500...its said to do 4.7GHz+on 1.4v...we shall see how far I can take it on my Pro that will boot windows @ 530fsb.


----------



## MoonPig (May 14, 2009)

Kyle, why don't you just buy and case and then buy some filters. Their very cheap. You could even buy some meshX and use that with some filter to make some.


----------



## alexp999 (May 14, 2009)

The problem with after market filters is that they have to be put between the chassis and fan, so you have to remove the fan to clean them up.

Just getting to the fan screws can be a chore on some cases.


----------



## MoonPig (May 14, 2009)

I have mine behind the fans on my desk. And their in two parts so you just clip off the sponge bit, clean it and place it back on.


----------



## alexp999 (May 14, 2009)

Filters work better when they are on the outside of the fan normally.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 14, 2009)

Filters arent the deciding point on my new case choice, it would just be a nice feature, that said like Alex has mentioned I dont want to be removing a fan each time to clean them.

That Lian Li is nice though. Just want acid to post some pictures when he gets on / home


----------



## alexp999 (May 14, 2009)

how about this then?

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Antec-Nine-Hundred-Two-Plastic-Steel-ATX-Case-Window-without-PSU


----------



## aCid888* (May 14, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> how about this then?
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Antec-Nine-Hundred-Two-Plastic-Steel-ATX-Case-Window-without-PSU



 No A900 is worth the money, all of them suck to work on and they have no style at the side of the Lian Li range.



Shot of the case with a 9800GTX+.







Front with Feser 360 mounted on top.





Inside look from the bottom with the XFX 4870.






And finally, a shot of the new layout from the front.






This IS the best case I have ever owned, it has the highest build quality and I wouldn't even consider any other brand for myself anymore after having this case.

I got bored of all the blue LED fans and crap like that, this is more subtle and that's how I like it.


----------



## alexp999 (May 14, 2009)

Fingerprints 

lol

Nah I hate the Antec 900, but kyle seems to love it, so I thought i would suggest that.


----------



## aCid888* (May 14, 2009)

Finger prints on this case is the only downside, but then again, they ain't hard to clean off (I'm lazy - too stoned usually) 


A900 wins on air flow, no doubt, but I don't think its worth anywhere near 100 clams, the Lian Li is the same price and actually allows you to have good cable management...take note Antec!


----------



## kyle2020 (May 14, 2009)

Acid - in your picture it shows the feser rad mounted up top but no pictures of the case running a H20 loop?


----------



## aCid888* (May 14, 2009)

Old picture.

It also doesnt show Crossfire 4870s either but I guess you didnt notice that. 

Other 4870 OTW and the loop will be installed again soon.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 14, 2009)

How did you manage to mount that rad on top? I take it some form of bracket and 2 holes for the tubes?


----------



## aCid888* (May 14, 2009)

I will take a few pictures when I get chance, but the top is cut out in the shape of a fan grill, it allows you to mount the fans inside the case and the rad on top....no small holes for things to get snagged on then. 

It looks very much like this, but on the top panel....I also have the stock top for it if I didn't want to put a loop in the rig. 
http://media.photobucket.com/image/feser grill/hhk213/Diabolic/IMG_0411.jpg

The MCP355 and XSPC restop sit on top of the DVD drive and connect to the rad with 1/2 tubing that is about 3" long...I also have Bitspower compression fittings so nothing slips off.


*Edit:* A nice review of the Lian Li case for you. It goes on to say it can get a little cramped inside, but all cases do apart from full-size beasts and you wont have any issues fitting in even pretty big cards, my GTX+ fit perfectly. 
http://www.cpu3d.com/review/6064-1/lian-li-pc-60f-aluminum-chassis/introduction.html


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 14, 2009)

I'm with ya on the full size beasts bit,my li li pc-201b is enormous(but i love it) and looks pretty good.I am fitting 2x140mm fans in the top for more ventilation,and possibly a 2x140mm radiator up there at some point.

Your setup looks very nice,and i fully agree on the quality of li li cases.Theres no other brand for me now.


----------



## aCid888* (May 14, 2009)

It will look even better with Crossfire 4870's and a blocks on everything.


----------



## MoonPig (May 14, 2009)

I really want to get a decent case now for a watercooling project.

Needs to have the PSU at the bottom. I fancy a metal mod... lol


----------



## Ketxxx (May 14, 2009)

Anyone have a VF900 their not using? I wanna stick one on the other 4830 so it looks all nice an matches my other 4830


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 14, 2009)

Get something big moonpig,a full tower if you can.The more room you have for watercooling,the better as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## MoonPig (May 14, 2009)

Yea, that's what i wanna do.

FUCKING HELL. Scan postage is daft, 2 x 120mm fans = £6.99 postage... That's more than one of the fans!


----------



## alexp999 (May 14, 2009)

Scan postage aint daft they just only have one option. £6.99 to send through City Link next day, is cheap. Trust me.


----------



## Scrizz (May 14, 2009)

Full tower cases FTW!


----------



## alexp999 (May 14, 2009)

Or jumbo mid towers! 

I cant fit a full tower under my desk


----------



## MoonPig (May 14, 2009)

But for two fans! RM can do it alot cheaper!

Gunna have to wait abit and order more stuff. Make it worth it. £6.99 is more than one fan!


----------



## aCid888* (May 14, 2009)

I just sold my E6750 so the E8400 in my SysSpecs will be moving to the HTPC.






It even clocked pretty well too.


----------



## alexp999 (May 14, 2009)

Pink!


----------



## aCid888* (May 14, 2009)

Was her PC before the HTPC, its mainly red but when your not on the window it looks pink. 

Look at her gaming name, you'll see why!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 14, 2009)

My 6750 is at 3.6ghz/1.41vcore 24/7,but i did get 4ghz out of her


----------



## MoonPig (May 14, 2009)

E8600 manages 4GHz at 1.2v  24/7


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 14, 2009)

too much $$ for me though,i will keep my 6750 until i change to I5 now.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 14, 2009)

Screw I5, my next upgrade after a new HDD will be a nice shiny quad. 775 is far from dead, and I5/7 really don't offer that much over C2D/Q, I'll be waiting for the next step.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 14, 2009)

Mebbe i can wait an get a 775 quad when the prices drop a bit then.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 14, 2009)

Intel CPU prices are *guaranteed* to drop in price. That suit AMD filed against intel for anti-competative practice paid off big time, the EU has fined intel 1 billion 60 million euros, to be paid within 3 months


----------



## MoonPig (May 14, 2009)

Ooo... Might take this time to swap my E8600 for a Quad.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 14, 2009)

fancy a swap?


----------



## alexp999 (May 14, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> fancy a swap?



DO IT!!! 

Get some 4 GHz+ goodness.


----------



## MoonPig (May 14, 2009)

Maybe, but they'll have to be some cash. I need money for a P45 board.


----------



## alexp999 (May 14, 2009)

Christmas everyday! Yay! lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 14, 2009)

I'd keep the E8600 myself.


----------



## MoonPig (May 14, 2009)

nar, i've never had a dual. Fancy seeing what a quad can pull out.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 14, 2009)

Most quads can do 3.6GHz and about 450-470FSB.


----------



## MoonPig (May 14, 2009)

Hopefully CyberDruid will offer me the QX9650. Then i'll get a P45 again!


----------



## Ketxxx (May 14, 2009)

*a moment to disturb everybody* Moonpiggy... would you like to see my gay pigshack? Theres a bed in there already for you


----------



## alexp999 (May 14, 2009)

What!


----------



## MoonPig (May 14, 2009)

....



....




....


Come again? (not literally)


----------



## kyle2020 (May 14, 2009)

She has the room to do 4.2, maybe higher . . .


----------



## MoonPig (May 14, 2009)

i dno... 

Depends on what Cyber Druid says. I'd prefere yours as i gain money... lol. But a QX9650...


----------



## Ketxxx (May 14, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The _Piggyshack!_  Ket will make you sqeeeeeeeeeeeeeeal


----------



## alexp999 (May 14, 2009)

OMG, no more ket, plz!


----------



## kyle2020 (May 14, 2009)

Someones been on the jack . . .


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 14, 2009)

I wanna see the piggyshack,sqeeeeeeeeeeeeeeel piggy


----------



## Ketxxx (May 14, 2009)

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek! moonpiggy has been violated, as requested by tigger. Don't ask him to sit down for a while 

ok I'm done disturbing people now


----------



## MoonPig (May 14, 2009)

I'm scared. Ket knows my address....


----------



## Ketxxx (May 14, 2009)

Hellooo hunny


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 14, 2009)

ketxxx,is that rolly your smokin or is it herbalized


----------



## Scrizz (May 14, 2009)

tigger said:


> ketxxx,is that rolly your smokin or is it herbalized



I don't know, but whatever it is I want some


----------



## Ketxxx (May 14, 2009)

Jus a lil help from my friend magic mushroom.


----------



## Scrizz (May 14, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Jus a lil help from my friend magic mushroom.



I'll pay shipping 
how much


----------



## kyle2020 (May 14, 2009)

Good news everyone! (that sounded like futurama in my head lol) 

Ive been accepted by my local college onto their 2 year systems support course!  Ill be doing 18 work units, covering network management, systems analysis, IT Technical support, Web design, blah blah blah and is worth 3 A levels upon completion!  

Afer that im considering going on to the level 4 course (this one is level 3) to do a foundation degree OR going to university to become an IT teacher or something


----------



## Scrizz (May 14, 2009)

gratz


----------



## MoonPig (May 14, 2009)

Kyle, whats that course called?

Im on an 18unit IT course that covers all that and is worth 3 A-Levels...


----------



## kyle2020 (May 14, 2009)

Its called National diploma in systems support.


----------



## MoonPig (May 14, 2009)

Ah, mines sommot like IT support for practitioners .. or sommot.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 14, 2009)

I was going to go to Surrey university to become the unquestionable force on all things PC some years back, but after initially saying I got on the course they rejected me for reasons unknown.  Guy who interviewed me was really old though and didn't seem to like me demonstrating my knowledge. Only after this interview did I find out the stupider somebody acts the more chance they have of getting on the course.


----------



## MoonPig (May 14, 2009)

Kyle, i think it's the same course. If it is, it's piss. My first Assignment was to describe all the parts of a computer system  lol. EASY!

IT Support is the hardest, you have to write ALOT.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 14, 2009)

Thats all easy stuff. Tinkering with hex code, modding BIOS code, explaining how a sine wave works, now THATS hard


----------



## DrPepper (May 14, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I was going to go to Surrey university to become the unquestionable force on all things PC some years back, but after initially saying I got on the course they rejected me for reasons unknown.  Guy who interviewed me was really old though and didn't seem to like me demonstrating my knowledge. Only after this interview did I find out the stupider somebody acts the more chance they have of getting on the course.



I'm assuming you followed that up with a firebombing  I got rejected from mcdonalds for some reason TWICE and found out that I wasn't picked because they took an idiot instead of me :shadedshu


----------



## alexp999 (May 14, 2009)

Yeah dont forget the guy at the Drive Thru has to be a retard (not literally), or it wont fit with their company profile


----------



## DrPepper (May 14, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Yeah dont forget the guy at the Drive Thru has to be a retard (not literally), or it wont fit with their company profile



Well at least I didn't end up working there my entire life like the women who interviewed me


----------



## Ketxxx (May 14, 2009)

Funny thing that.. whenever I had a woman interview me for a job I got it... try not to read into that


----------



## DrPepper (May 15, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Funny thing that.. whenever I had a woman interview me for a job I got it... try not to read into that



I knew it ... I should have had her on that interviewing table thats what I forgot


----------



## Ketxxx (May 15, 2009)

Depends.. if said woman is ugly, fat, and old. Don't torture yourself, thers more jobs out there.


----------



## DrPepper (May 15, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Depends.. if said woman is ugly, fat, and old. Don't torture yourself, thers more jobs out there.



The second manager was nice about 25ish. Doesn't matter now going to the navy where its a sausage fest


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 15, 2009)

There are bints on uk navy ships now,seen it on tv.Dont you dare think about touchin' 'em though.I think they cut ya balls of for it.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 15, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> The second manager was nice about 25ish. Doesn't matter now going to the navy where its a sausage fest



Don't bend over in the shower 

EVERYBODY SING ALONG NOW!

"In the Navy..."


----------



## DrPepper (May 15, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Don't bend over in the shower
> 
> EVERYBODY SING ALONG NOW!
> 
> "In the Navy..."



I'll have you know I developed new highly advanced gay resistant soap picking up techniques


----------



## Ketxxx (May 15, 2009)

Buttplug?


----------



## DrPepper (May 15, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Buttplug?



Even less invasive  Shower while sitting down, however that leaves your mouth vulnerable which can be solved by a hockey mask. Or just dont use soap.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 15, 2009)

I can't resist 

"In the Navy!"

"...join our fellow man!.."

just waiting for somebody to sing some


----------



## DrPepper (May 15, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I can't resist
> 
> "In the Navy!"
> 
> ...



Your so bloody evil


----------



## Ketxxx (May 15, 2009)

Calm down sailor


----------



## DrPepper (May 15, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Calm down sailor



 I'm genuinely laughing (not fake internet loling)


----------



## Ketxxx (May 15, 2009)

I'm running out of gay navy innuendos here somebody else needs to step in soon  oh wait theres another one! 

DrPepper: "Which end do I load this torpedo?"
Naval crew member: "Mmm.. come here sailor and I'll show you how to load a torpedo _in-your-endo_"

Get it?


----------



## DrPepper (May 15, 2009)

Sounds like something the todd would say from scrubs


----------



## Ketxxx (May 15, 2009)

How can you say that? I'm far more perverted than the todd  Somehow thats reminded me of some girl Danielle I'm seeing tomorrow, cute, and great tits.


----------



## DrPepper (May 15, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> How can you say that? I'm far more perverted than the todd  Somehow thats reminded me of some girl Danielle I'm seeing tomorrow, cute, and great tits.



While you are more perverted the todd is bisexual  He wins the game of sexuality trumps.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 15, 2009)

My exit hole will never become my entry hole!


----------



## MoonPig (May 15, 2009)

Lol, i'm not sure how relevant DrPeppers navy adventures are to an Asus P45 club... lol.

I think i should put this train back on the tracks...

CyberDruid pulled out, he only wants money. So now i have to choose whether i swap for a Quad + money, or sell my E8600 and but his QX9650. £250 though...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 15, 2009)

I say buy the QX,its a lot of chip for the money.


----------



## aCid888* (May 15, 2009)

Keep your dual in all honesty.

Nothing at the moment offers value for money if your looking for an 'upgrade' from your E8600..like you said, the logical move is to a quad; but, that only works if you get one at the right price.

I wouldn't buy any QX, why bother when you can get an i7 cheaper and slap the whole QX range silly??

If you sold your CPU, RAM and mobo you could put another 100-ish clams to it and go i7.

*Edit:* eBuyer has the i7 920 for 225 clams, Gigabyte EX58-UD3R can be had for 156 notes and a cheap set of triple channel DDR3 can be picked up for 36 quid.....447 brand new....you may even be able to find things cheaper and this setup would be cost effective and means you wont need to update for a while.


----------



## sapetto (May 15, 2009)

Yesterday i got my P5Q-E and oc'ed the E2180@ 3.2GHz(400x8) stable. I clicked in control panel System and got this: Vista reads my CPU @ 4Ghz


----------



## kyle2020 (May 15, 2009)

Come on lads, lets keep it on topic. :shadedshu

Vista has always read my cores speed wrong - she sits at 3.2 but vista / 7 reckons its running at 2.4, silly windows


----------



## alexp999 (May 15, 2009)

Really?

When mine was at 3.2, Vista/7 always reported 3.6 GHz

It measures the bus speed and multiplies it by the "normal" multiplier


----------



## kyle2020 (May 15, 2009)

Yeah, strange that 

If I was to want to run her at stock, which would produce less heat or whatever? 266 x 9 or 6 x 400?


----------



## crazy pyro (May 15, 2009)

Test it... You've given me an idea for that one...


----------



## kyle2020 (May 15, 2009)

Im at college at the moment, ill have to have a tinker tonight and see - id like to see power usage too, I mean at the minute im playing runescape again so I dont need 3.2Ghz of processing power to run a java game and my music haha.


----------



## crazy pyro (May 15, 2009)

I'm 40 miles away from any real degree of processing power that i own. I'll have an experiment with it over the weekend (if I go home, looks like i'm living with my gran through the exam period).


----------



## kyle2020 (May 15, 2009)

Im having a breather from revision now - I have a 3 hour psychology exam at half past 1, fucking bricking it 

Im glad that my college course doesnt look at my AS levels, im failing quite badly at them if I be honest. Roll on 2 and a half days a week of a subject that I love!


----------



## crazy pyro (May 15, 2009)

Sit back and read a book or somethin', I winged my chemistry exams in january and got 98 and 100 UMS marks in them after reading watchmen, only got 80 and 83 in the biology ones (although that may have been the thought of a german lesson after the biology ones).


----------



## alexp999 (May 15, 2009)

I kinda wish I had gone into computers but was advised by school and parents not to 

I have a 2 hr exam Monday morning which i havent revised for, in a subject I know f*ck all about


----------



## kyle2020 (May 15, 2009)

what subject?


----------



## crazy pyro (May 15, 2009)

Don't worry, I have biology and English lit I've not even looked at yet, I'm sorted for maths though (done 20 odd past papers in the last month, only revision I've done though).
If you've got a textbook just sit and read it, sure you'll get some crap you don't need to learn but you'll get most of what you need to know.


----------



## alexp999 (May 15, 2009)

I have no text book. No revision guide.

This is Uni


----------



## crazy pyro (May 15, 2009)

Then read your notes, there's gotta be something to revise from, surely.
Otherwise you're SOL, if that's the case then I'm sorry.


----------



## alexp999 (May 15, 2009)

Notes 

They are useless lecturer's, the main guy can barely speak english FFS. I have been really disappionted with this course.


----------



## Dice (May 15, 2009)

Get some past papers hanging out pronto!!!!


----------



## Ketxxx (May 15, 2009)

Alex.. just for you....... dundundundundundundundundunnnnn


----------



## alexp999 (May 15, 2009)

lol, is he wearing shades?


----------



## aCid888* (May 15, 2009)

I found this picture and it gave me some hope that the two different blocks I have will work together.







What do you guys think??


----------



## MoonPig (May 15, 2009)

Go for it Acid.

Kyle, that is my course. I do 2 and a half days a week. lol. Welcome.

How much you ya'll think i could get for my E8600?


----------



## alexp999 (May 15, 2009)

I'd say its worth about £165 max retail boxed.

Probably closer to £150.

Depends on the condition, use/age and whether OEM or retail


----------



## Ketxxx (May 15, 2009)

£120 maybe. The E8600 is a overpriced CPU to say the least. Most would much rather get the E8400. I doubt anyone would pay £165 for it as you can get a E8600 brand new for £190, and a Q9550 for about £200.. so yea, your looking at around £120 really.


----------



## MoonPig (May 15, 2009)

Ok, thanks.

Kyle, yhpm


----------



## _jM (May 16, 2009)




----------



## kyle2020 (May 16, 2009)

YOU MADE A NICE LOOKING WAY TO STOP THE COSMOS BEING CRAP AT INTAKING AIR!!!


----------



## _jM (May 16, 2009)

Lowered overall temps 8c-12c  and it looks better too  Im not finished just yet, Im waiting on the screws i need(i have it tacked down with hot glue!) and im waiting on the fan grills and the rubber trim to go around the fan holes.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 16, 2009)

Id just pop rivet it in? Looks awesome though - the intake problem was the reason I sold my Cosmos, my 260 just couldnt handle it.


----------



## _jM (May 16, 2009)

Yea, Im having the same problems with this 280 and the NB. Wasn't enough air flow. I just wanted a way to bring the fans closer to the mobo and shit for better cooling untill I get my WC Loop installed. There will be another 2 holes cut for the tubing from the rad that's going beind those fans. Also I made use of the back panel, when I got the window.. I put the mesh on the other side. The ALUM. you see there came from the other panel! When all my stuff gets in, you will never be able to see any of the ruff edges. Im using screws instead of rivits, that way I can move it around when I go over to WC.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 16, 2009)

I've just done a HUGE, LOOOOONG, LOUD fart, that, strangely, doesn't smell


----------



## _jM (May 16, 2009)

Are you sure that didn't come out of your vagina?


----------



## Ketxxx (May 16, 2009)

hahaha the seat vibrated way too much. It was like a jet engine starting up


----------



## _jM (May 16, 2009)

ASUS's new M2F BIOS is bull shit guys. Flashed it last night  before bed. Rebooted and made sure everything was A-Okay. Woke up and had an all black screen (I don't use sleep mode or let the LCD shut off) so I rebooted and got back to windows, 5 minutes later BSOD at idle WTF!! It rebooted again and so I set everything to the default settings in the BIOS for shits n grins (but i set my ram settings and all voltages manually) When I got back to my desktop... it went about an hour or so and BSOD.. again. Then I started thinking it was the memory, because when reading about the new 2104 BIOS  release. It says that the only thing they did was add memory support. So from that I tried all the settings for the ram and still BSOD's all fucking day today:shadedshu. (sorry for the language, but im pissed) I then took out 4GB of RAM... BAM the PC is fine.. wont let me run 8GB!??!! wtf ASUS!
Anyways I flashed to the previous version (1901) and everything is back to normal.. man what a horrible experience...eek:

Oh and Im running 2 sets of these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145214  less than a month old...and i ran mem test like 3 days a go or so. and they passed, so i know it is the BIOS ...


----------



## kyle2020 (May 16, 2009)

Flashing the bios of any mainboard, be it mother or graphics is only meant to be performed if the current one is malfunctioning / corrupted, not as a regular maintenance / shits & giggles type process. I havent touched the bios on this Pro and to this date ive had zero problems with it and thus wont be flashing the bios well ever I suppose


----------



## alexp999 (May 16, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Flashing the bios of any mainboard, be it mother or graphics is only meant to be performed if the current one is malfunctioning / corrupted, not as a regular maintenance / shits & giggles type process. I havent touched the bios on this Pro and to this date ive had zero problems with it and thus wont be flashing the bios well ever I suppose



I always like to keep the BIOS up to date, I'm glad I do, cus now the CPU temp readings have bee fixed.

Oh and WTF where you doing up at 3:29 *AM*


----------



## MoonPig (May 16, 2009)

I got a message saying "Must stay up, Killing Floor soon" from Kyle... lol.


----------



## alexp999 (May 16, 2009)

wtf is Killing Floor anyway? And is he waiting to D/L it or something? Or has he gone to one of these overnight shop opening s for the release of it?


----------



## aCid888* (May 16, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> wtf is Killing Floor anyway? And is he waiting to D/L it or something? Or has he gone to one of these overnight shop opening s for the release of it?



Don't tell me you don't play games, Alex??


It was a mod for UT, Steam got the rights publish it and Tripwire have made a game, with the help of the original modders....that pretty much says it all.


----------



## MoonPig (May 16, 2009)

Alex... Has this gaming computer and never games!


----------



## alexp999 (May 16, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Don't tell me you don't play games, Alex??
> 
> 
> It was a mod for UT, Steam got the rights publish it and Tripwire have made a game, with the help of the original modders....that pretty much says it all.



Thats why I have never heard of it. I dont like UT games.

Unreal was amazing, but bots/map games do nothing for me


----------



## MoonPig (May 16, 2009)

tut. It's the fast game play i love. I love suspense 

Anyone here got CoH OF?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 16, 2009)

Lols, I only just got up - was going for an all nighter with a friend but I assume he fell asleep at his computer or something, it said in his steam chat window that he was typing a message for about half an hour straight 

And Alex, killing floor, its like a british rip off of L4D but with slow mo and stuff. Gonna have to give it a full play today.


----------



## alexp999 (May 16, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Lols, I only just got up - was going for an all nighter with a friend but I assume he fell asleep at his computer or something, it said in his steam chat window that he was typing a message for about half an hour straight
> 
> And Alex, killing floor, its like a british rip off of L4D but with slow mo and stuff. Gonna have to give it a full play today.



Maybe he fell asleep on the keyboard 

gggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg....


----------



## kyle2020 (May 16, 2009)

Hes not online yet, so I assume he woke up, realised he had the indent of a keyboard on his face and got in bed


----------



## DrPepper (May 16, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> tut. It's the fast game play i love. I love suspense
> 
> Anyone here got CoH OF?



I got CoH OF.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 16, 2009)

I was up until 4am this morning, whats wrong with that?


----------



## alexp999 (May 16, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I was up until 4am this morning, whats wrong with that?



Yeah but we all know thats normal for you


----------



## Ketxxx (May 16, 2009)

Hey just because I'm a vampire it doesn't mean I don't need to occasionally sleep too


----------



## Ketxxx (May 17, 2009)

*wakes up*

Urgh.. I drank too much last night.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 17, 2009)

Ive been at work since half 7 you lazy bugger


----------



## DrPepper (May 17, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Ive been at work since half 7 you lazy bugger



Same story as ket for me


----------



## kyle2020 (May 17, 2009)

tut tut! Im not really able to relax at the minute, early night last night for work this morning, early night tonight for an exam tomorrow at 9 . . . its just all happening at once!


----------



## Ketxxx (May 17, 2009)

What I drank last night was a leathal mix

Quarter of a litre bottle of Russian Standard (40%)
Beer (5%)
Sailor Jerry (Rum, 40%)


----------



## alexp999 (May 17, 2009)

I have an exam tomorrow too, will have to get up at about 5:45 to get there on time


----------



## Ketxxx (May 17, 2009)

haha


----------



## kyle2020 (May 17, 2009)

Just looking at the element S case . . . my gawd its sexy.


----------



## DrPepper (May 17, 2009)

I had some jack daniels thats about it.


----------



## alexp999 (May 17, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Just looking at the element S case . . . my gawd its sexy.



Is it?

Looks like a suitcase withsome air holes in it 

Each to their own tho 

It took me ages to find a case I liked and did everything I wanted it to do. I still choose the Sniper for functionality over looks. I'll admit its not a pretty case


----------



## Ketxxx (May 17, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> I had some jack daniels thats about it.



I'm surprised I walked out of Danielles last night and not carried


----------



## DrPepper (May 17, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Is it?
> 
> Looks like a suitcase withsome air holes in it
> 
> ...



I can't find a case I really like thats functional. I got the cosmos then hated the cable management and cooling, Then got the antec 1200 which was too heavy and bad cable management. Then this p182 and its got great cable management and is very light but not very accessible  I'm quite hard to please tbh I like those really cheap generic laid out cases because I know all the secrets to them.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 17, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Is it?
> 
> Looks like a suitcase withsome air holes in it
> 
> ...



Yeah I like it - plus its shorter than my 690 so it will fit better on my desk 

Looked at the 922, thats too long. The storm looks nice too, thats even shorter than the element . . . plus red LED's make me dribble


----------



## Ketxxx (May 17, 2009)

Pervert


----------



## MoonPig (May 18, 2009)

C'mon fellas! Keep this club active!

Ready for some great news? ...

Sold the Maximus, bought a P5Q-E. It'll be here tomorrow! OH YEAH!!!


----------



## alexp999 (May 18, 2009)

Back in the club!


----------



## kyle2020 (May 18, 2009)

Nice one moon! 

You know the drill, pictures, pictures, and more pictures!


----------



## aCid888* (May 18, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Just looking at the element S case . . . my gawd its sexy.


That damn case is disturbing, it looks so bad I think the designer of it drank what Ket did before coming up with it.

Ugly case and over priced.



kyle2020 said:


> Yeah I like it - plus its shorter than my 690 so it will fit better on my desk
> 
> Looked at the 922, thats too long. The storm looks nice too, thats even shorter than the element . . . plus red LED's make me dribble



Get the Lian Li I have, you wont regret it. 



*Edit:* A quote of myself from the S case review.



aCid888* said:


> Why anyone would buy this case for around $150 I have no idea. You could pick up this (see below) for the same price and other Lian Li's for far less.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112198
> 
> ...


----------



## kyle2020 (May 19, 2009)

Heres my comparison - pro's & cons of the 690. Ill begin a proper search for a replacement tomorrow.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 19, 2009)

yeah yeah, spelt removable wrong 

And the bit about the HDT - when I had my 900, I had a scythe ninja (rev. B) and it would touch the side window when it was on. Ill check measurements but at a glance, my immediate choice is the 902 . . . it seems to fit the bill quite nicely. But, again, ill do a thorough look up tomorrow.

Just give me your thoughts, views & opinions please.


----------



## viczulis (May 19, 2009)

Just bought a P5Q SE2 at micro center for 66.00 open box.  Can you tell me about express gate I have USB wireless, has anyone found a way to make it work. Hard wire and it works.


----------



## alexp999 (May 19, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> yeah yeah, spelt removable wrong
> 
> And the bit about the HDT - when I had my 900, I had a scythe ninja (rev. B) and it would touch the side window when it was on. Ill check measurements but at a glance, my immediate choice is the 902 . . . it seems to fit the bill quite nicely. But, again, ill do a thorough look up tomorrow.
> 
> Just give me your thoughts, views & opinions please.



Just dont forget no tool free system will hold a GTX 260


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 19, 2009)

Tool free or not,i always put screws into the pci cards,tool free would not hold my 4850 with the full cover block on it up.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 19, 2009)

I have narrowed it down to the following - again ignore that Im on OCUK, they just have a decent selection.

Antec 300. Has a large dust filter on the front, bottom mounted power supply, top exhaust fan, plenty of space + decent cable management from stock (used 4 of these cases to date). No LED rubbish. Decent button placement. Bad things about it, however, are that its a bit bland looking, has that awful primed interior, no removeable HDD cage, and I dont know if my HDT will fit inside.

Coolermaster Storm Scout case - I really like the look of this one. It may have LED's in it but they can be turned off, plus red LED's look sexy IMO. Has a painted black interior, removeable HDD cage, Excellent button placement, HSF backplate access without removing the mobo, gorgeous, big carry bars that are well integrated into the design, bottom mounted psu. Negative wise there are no fan filters, it does look a bit gamer-esque, the side panel looks out of place with the strange plexi design, and correct me if im wrong but there isnt a top mounted exhaust fan. Still, so far, one of the race leaders.

The Element S - I have quite a soft spot for this case, however the more I look at it, the stranger it gets. Ill let you have a look but it fits the bill almost spot on.

And, finally, my 2 main choices - both Lian Li's, the PC60FW and the PC-7FW. As far as I can tell they are the exact same case bar the front panel design. Gorgeous cases, however they are expensive. 

So, I need some feedback on my choices. Quickly broken down, the Antec 300 is my budget choice with the Scout being the expensive one. Favourites from the list are the PC60FW and the Scout.

Please, I need feedback on this, as much as possible, I cant make such a decision on my own 

And yes, unlike some (I could name a few ) this is on topic as my Pro will be in it


----------



## alexp999 (May 19, 2009)

Get the Scout! All black interior!  All black case!

And it has a 140mm fan in the top as standard (Sexy gloss black one)

Also:



			
				Darksaber said:
			
		

> Dust filter for the entire front of the chassis



IMO, Lian Li, dont cool that great, and are fingerprint loving and expensive.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 19, 2009)

Yeah, I think that may be my choice. Who knows? Myabe someone will come along and show me something thats better than all my choices and cheaper?


----------



## MoonPig (May 19, 2009)

Cheaper? That's easy, make one.

I like the CM build quality. So aim for that. But Antec's have something about them. 

That element case does, and i quote, look like a suitcase...

I say the Scout.

What's wrong with the CM690 though?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 19, 2009)




----------



## MoonPig (May 19, 2009)

Your picky... lol. How did you manage to spell something wrong with it being underlined and a print screen?

I reckon you should go for a benching table 

OR!!!!!

Drill the wall and mount everything on there. Like the Mobo flat to the wall!


----------



## kyle2020 (May 19, 2009)

Meh, it was late and I was rushing haha.

Id like an open bench setup but I cant find any benches or anything that are cheap, plus I dont swap parts about enough to warrant using one.


----------



## alexp999 (May 19, 2009)

Antec Skeleton!


----------



## kyle2020 (May 19, 2009)

HSF issues with anything around the size of the freezer pro, so it rules that one out


----------



## alexp999 (May 19, 2009)

Waste of money for a dust collector anyway. Its the only openbench type case i know of. 

Get the scout!  My Sniper remebers the settings its been left on for the leds, and i can show you how to connect other stuff off its control


----------



## aCid888* (May 19, 2009)

I'd take the Lian Li cases over any of the others you posted; the A300 is hard to work on (bad CM), the Scout is just another "supadupa1337pr0g4mer" case, and if you wanted something like that get the A900 as it will kick the Scout in the balls cooling wise.....and then we have the Element....not even worth talking about as the case is just damn ugly.

I own the A300 and the A900 and both are decent but by no means easy to work on as they have no real cable management options.

The Lian Li I have has been nothing but a pleasure, and while Alex is right about it not cooling as well as the A900 or Scout it will be a whole lot easier to work on as the cable management options in the Lian Li are second to none and that is worth the 2 - 4'C rise in temps due to the airflow not being as good as the chavmagnet A900.

Here's the Scout:





Here's the Lian Li PC60F:






I wouldn't ever buy another case like the A300, A900 or Scout, they are far too annoying to work on and can be a problem (huge one at that) with the general layout and cable management, aside from the fact your paying 80 quid for a case made of pressed steel that has little class or style....pay the extra 20 notes and get something with a little class and a whole lot of e-peen value.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 19, 2009)

I'd say the PCF-7w myself.I dont like the scout,too much plastic for my likeing.The element s is nice but cacky plastic door,and the antec 300 is too small.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 19, 2009)

Thats a strong arguement acid, youve given me a lot to think about.


----------



## alexp999 (May 19, 2009)

Thats a very biased pic for the scout Acid :shadedshu

Ill find a better one.

See it has CM holes, that allow routing behind the mobo tray:






Corsair has really long cables too. Otherwise you could get an extension kit, or add more holes if you really needed to.


----------



## aCid888* (May 19, 2009)

Why bias? 

Both are the first pictures I came across, and you cant argue that the Scout, at the side of the Lian Li, has no style and is pretty much another A900 styled case...I will not pay 80 quid for a case made of nangkangditchfinder pressed steel...I will however pay 100 for a classy aluminium case and a distinct lack of pastic.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 19, 2009)

I agree.


----------



## aCid888* (May 19, 2009)

At least me and tigger see sense.


----------



## alexp999 (May 19, 2009)

My point was that you posted a pic of a Lian-Li where someone had spent time to make ti look good, againts the scout which is evident no-one has even tried to make it look neat.


----------



## aCid888* (May 19, 2009)

The simple fact is, you have to work to make the Scout look nice....the picture of the Lian Li I would guess took about 10 minutes worth of effort....I'd like to see a Scout look the same with that much time.

Either way, it ain't much about the cable management, though that does play a huge roll; its about the quality....if you want something made of cheap, ugly pressed steel from China with bits of old Nissan dashboard glued all over it in the shape of "Gamer 1337 Plastic" then the A3/A900/Scout and most other cheaper cases out there are for you.

But, if your like me and you love quality and value it over anything else then the Lian Li is for you...no plastic, no pressed steel...these cases just scream "BUY ME I'M SEXY!!!!".


----------



## alexp999 (May 19, 2009)

I know it all personal preference and i respect that. I'm not going to start slating the Lian_li, I just wanted it made clear that those pics arent a fair comparison


----------



## MoonPig (May 19, 2009)

lol, the P45 club is now the Case club... 

100 pages

I think i'll lighten the mood with my pictures. Give me a mo


----------



## aCid888* (May 19, 2009)

Your cable management does the Scout justice, but it took you a fair amount of time and the case is still the same on the outside....personally, I'm just bored of the damn cheap cases that charge you a premium because they say "Gamer" someone on them or they have too many blue LED's.

I guess I'd just sooner take a Bentley over a Skyline with a 7" ricer fart cannon on the back.


----------



## crazy pyro (May 19, 2009)

You know what, that's the perfect analogy here, not as high performing but it looks better while doing it.


----------



## alexp999 (May 19, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> Your cable management does the Scout justice, but it took you a fair amount of time and the case is still the same on the outside....personally, I'm just bored of the damn cheap cases that charge you a premium because they say "Gamer" someone on them or they have too many blue LED's.
> 
> I guess I'd just sooner take a Bentley over a Skyline with a 7" ricer fart cannon on the back.
> 
> http://www.xtreme2k2.com/images/funny/ricer.jpg



Do you have any idea what warrants the price on some of these cases. You can clearly see where the money has gone, my *SNIPER* easily feels double the quality of the CM690.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 19, 2009)

I dont want alex or acid falling out with me over my case choice 

At the end of the day im leaning away from the gamer look, but the Lian Li I had off tigger, I can imagine brand new would just be an absolute masterpiece. The Lian Li looks good, and that hair line brushed aluminium is just amazing. The scout is gorgeous but Im fed up of, and I like the way acid said it, "Gamer 1337 Plastic" because im getting more mature in myself and I want my room to look simplistic, not sat with a machine with 80 fans and flashing LED's in the corner 

Still, id like any more opinions you guys have.


----------



## alexp999 (May 19, 2009)

kyle how about this?

http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Silv...Tower-Case-Black-Aluminum-with-Window-w-o-PSU

All Alu, sexy black interior, top fan


----------



## MoonPig (May 19, 2009)




----------



## kyle2020 (May 19, 2009)

God damn that boards sexy moon, and you got the same amazing box as I did - that box is better than any case I have ever used haha.

Are you installing everything to it today?


----------



## MoonPig (May 19, 2009)

yea. But proper install tomorrow. Getting a Windows7 disc form Cpt. Alex  and a Coaxial cable for uber-audio!


----------



## aCid888* (May 19, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> kyle how about this?
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/Products/Silv...Tower-Case-Black-Aluminum-with-Window-w-o-PSU
> 
> All Alu, sexy black interior, top fan



That case is really nice, I've always liked them...but damn its expensive!

Black Alu.....sexy side.....big case....winner???


----------



## alexp999 (May 19, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> That case is really nice, I've always liked them...but damn its expensive!
> 
> Black Alu.....sexy side.....big case....winner???



Id say so, kinda makes me wish I had bought it, lol.

2 x 180mm fans!

Its like the best of a Gamer case and Lian-Li all in one!


----------



## kyle2020 (May 19, 2009)

Its nice but far too expensive.


----------



## alexp999 (May 19, 2009)

Thought you had up to £100 for it?

Dont forget the sale of you 690. And you could sell the TT Armor Jr too

And like I said earlier, dont end up kicking yourself, "wishing you had", if the case for you is just that bit more.

Its not expensive for what you get.


----------



## MoonPig (May 19, 2009)

You have an armor aswell?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 19, 2009)

Yeah this 690 and an armor Jr in the loft, but its been sprayed and isnt of the best quality IMO. 

That silverstone is nice mind.


----------



## MoonPig (May 19, 2009)

how about one of them Mountain Mods cases?


----------



## sapetto (May 19, 2009)

Ive got my P5Q-E for a week now and i love it 
And yes its sexy


----------



## alexp999 (May 19, 2009)

Do it kyle! Tis only £10 more than my sniper. (and much better in many ways)

IMO its actually quite cheap for what you get, sound insulated side panels, 2 x Silverstone (mine were dead silent) 180mm Fans.

No metal mesh, they use open holes and fan gaurds instead. 180mm fan has a fan guard! 

Dust filters on all intakes

PSU even has its own little dust filter ffs, lol.

Oh and did I mention its got an all black aluminium interior!

Silverstone also say they have used as few rivets as possible to make it more adaptable


----------



## aCid888* (May 19, 2009)

Its still damn expensive though....but you cant deny aluminium is the way forward.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 19, 2009)

In a toss up, however, between the Silverstone and the PC60FW, id choose the lian li. Dont hurt me


----------



## alexp999 (May 19, 2009)

Its your choice. I wanted to put a case out there that gave you the Lian-Li look, AND cooled well.

Im not bothered what case you get. I respect everyone has a personal preference. I dont believe alu is the way forward. It depends on the needs of you and your case


----------



## aCid888* (May 19, 2009)

Cooling ain't an issue for me as this is Canada after all and I've ran the HDT all winter with the window open...outside it was anywhere from -20 to -35'C. 


Water is the way forward for LL cases......everything is rubber mounted so the noise from your case is minimal with a loop in there.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 19, 2009)

I feel the same as acid,i have had lots of cheap ass pressed steel cases with cack plastic fronts on.Then i got the li li v1000 and the differance in quality is a country mile.Li li's dont even come in a fancy box,coz they dont nned to put flashy looking pics all over it,the cases speak for themselves.

That silverstone case is very nice,but you certainly gets what you pay for with certain cases.

My fave two cases are-
Silverstone TJ07
Mountain mods UFO2
But both are too expensive for me,i think i payed about £120 for the v1000 when it was new.

Kyle,just find something you like,and dont fret if you have to pay a little more than you intended.You just gotta make sure you dont buy a case and then sit there wishing you'd bought a differant one.


----------



## alexp999 (May 19, 2009)

tigger said:


> Kyle,just find something you like,and dont fret if you have to pay a little more than you intended.You just gotta make sure you dont buy a case and then sit there wishing you'd bought a differant one.



My point exactly


----------



## kyle2020 (May 19, 2009)

Yeah, I understand tigger, but put it this way - I earn £45 a week. That not much when you factor in that I have to pay for transport per day - so lets say £5 there and back. Thats £20 a week gone straight away. Ill be getting a ped soon so that will bring the price down - 100mpg on that thing, so id say £10 a week petrol. Either way, I have to save quite a bit to afford these nice things - my rig has received no funding from anyone else as it stands in my stats, so I have to make sure each thing I buy is spot on prior to purchase, so I end up doing days of research haha.

Lian Li's have excellent build quality, but are quite expensive. Obviously you pay for what you get, but Id like to make 100% sure I want "x" case before I buy it.

Also, do the PC60FW or the PC-7FW have a removable HDD cage? I cant tell from the pictures


----------



## aCid888* (May 19, 2009)

No they dont.

They do however have removable HDD bays....dont need screws to hold the HDD in and its rubber mounted.

This is the "cage":






And here is what the HDD mounts in:


----------



## MoonPig (May 19, 2009)

Well, it's for sale. C'mon Kyle.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 19, 2009)

Pfft, no chance moon 

You know the 60FW and the 7FW, the only difference is the front fan guard design right? Ive looked at must be 20+ reviews and cant see a single difference besides the front?


----------



## ldarthard (May 20, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I can do 382x10.5



How about if I didn't want to OC ? At it's base settings, which is better, IYHO ?
I know the clock speeds are different, I just wanna have a feel which is better, say for
Video Editting (Adobe Premire, Vegas) , opposed to Music Remixing (ACID, Fruity Loops)?
Are the Core 2 Duo's better than The Dual Cores, at base settings ?


----------



## alexp999 (May 20, 2009)

What exactly is your Q Idarthard 

Core 2 Duo are dual core processors, however, a quad core is much better suited to video editting and music remixing, etc.


----------



## crazy pyro (May 20, 2009)

I think he's asking for a pentium D Vs Core 2 Duo comparison.


----------



## alexp999 (May 20, 2009)

Pentium D is dual threaded not dual cored, i thought.

EDIT:

No wait I stand corrected. No wonder they were such hot beasts!


----------



## DrPepper (May 20, 2009)

Hello p45'ers where can I get p5q deluxe drivers for win7 ? or do I use x64 vista drivers


----------



## Ketxxx (May 20, 2009)

Vista drivers should work. Asus did have W7 drivers up on their site.


----------



## DrPepper (May 20, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Vista drivers should work. Asus did have W7 drivers up on their site.



Sadly there gone now


----------



## Ketxxx (May 20, 2009)

Odd.. I can't even find them on the FTP.


----------



## DrPepper (May 20, 2009)

The reason I'm using win7 is because the audio drivers for vista and xp are buggy with me


----------



## Ketxxx (May 20, 2009)

Buggy how?


----------



## alexp999 (May 20, 2009)

DrPepper said:


> The reason I'm using win7 is because the audio drivers for vista and xp are buggy with me



My links to the Win 7 drivers still work in my second post 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1285409#post1285409


----------



## DrPepper (May 20, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Buggy how?



When I unplug my speaker which is in the green jack the audio doesn't work at all. I thought they changed the driver but they haven't so I'm trying it on win7. Also when I plug anything in the front port it isn't recognised properly.


----------



## alexp999 (May 20, 2009)

Port detection works as it should with those win 7 drivers. It did for me at least.


----------



## marianz (May 20, 2009)

Here a new P45 Owner Club with asus p5q cool Club!! Had read some pages and cool info here, thanks!


----------



## Ketxxx (May 20, 2009)

Erm.. I'm not surprised your audio doesn't work at all when you *unplug it from the green jack*


----------



## DrPepper (May 20, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Erm.. I'm not surprised your audio doesn't work at all when you *unplug it from the green jack*



Well I meant to say when you plug it back in. I need to reinstall the driver when I plug it back in. I was going to change that post but I'l leave it for you guys to lol at.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 20, 2009)

and lol I shall  But yeah, def sounds like buggy drivers.


----------



## DrPepper (May 20, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> and lol I shall  But yeah, def sounds like buggy drivers.



Well there working now  and now I can use my microphone woo.


----------



## alexp999 (May 20, 2009)

The drivers i linked to work now then?


----------



## Scrizz (May 20, 2009)

so which case have you decided on kyle?


----------



## MoonPig (May 20, 2009)

Lads, do i install Windows 7127 or Server 2008?

I get Server 2008 free as i'm a student


----------



## alexp999 (May 20, 2009)

how you get server 2008? 

I can get Vista Ultimate for £39.99 

Oh and Windows 7 is better than Vista Server IMO


----------



## DrPepper (May 20, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> The drivers i linked to work now then?



Indeed thanks alex


----------



## MoonPig (May 20, 2009)

Microsofts Dream Spark. Gives all students free software 

I got VB for class.


----------



## alexp999 (May 20, 2009)

Ah so its cus your college course has signed up for it or something?

Still 7127 would be better.


----------



## MoonPig (May 20, 2009)

i think so. Just pick from the list of schools/colleges/unis and enter your Username and pass. Then it gives you the serial and downloads.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 20, 2009)

Anyone know whats changed in W7 7127?


----------



## alexp999 (May 20, 2009)

Bug fixes.

7100 was a release candidate, aka feature complete. All we should see between 7100 and rtm is bug fixes.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 20, 2009)

I havent seen any bugs in 7100, although after a windows update that installed itself, thus i didnt see what was updated, W7 7100 BSODs if you let the system enter a hibernate state


----------



## alexp999 (May 20, 2009)

I alway disable hibernation on my PCs.

But it works fine on my laptop


----------



## Ketxxx (May 20, 2009)

Hibernate worked perfectly for me as well until that surprise update.


----------



## aCid888* (May 20, 2009)

I said I would post a picture of the custom top for the Lian Li I have, so here it is, Kyle. 







Its a little rough but it does the job well....I also have the original top too.


On a good note, I just got some more tubing and my second 4870 1GB card...this time a HIS variant.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 20, 2009)

Where did you buy the "spare" top from?

And thanks acid


----------



## MoonPig (May 21, 2009)

Acid, wtf did you cut that with? lol.

Come ladies, give me a quad!

Also, anyone got a Mobo+CPU combo that can play 1080p? spare.


----------



## crazy pyro (May 21, 2009)

Looks like he used a hacksaw or something about untidy as that. Deburr that man, it'd look so much nicer.


----------



## MoonPig (May 21, 2009)

Angle Grinder... lol. Got one otherday... very fun!


----------



## crazy pyro (May 21, 2009)

Sounds it, pupils aren't allowed to use the school's one as "It's a savage bit of kit and can do a lot of damage in the wrong hands" said by the man who let it loose on my desk's frame, I spent 6 hours getting rid of the massive ruts he'd left in the material.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 21, 2009)

My radiator hole cutting skills are leet,you will see when i post pics of my pc.I've nearly finished it now,just waiting for the radiator grill.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 21, 2009)

Did you mount it in the top or the bottom in the end?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 21, 2009)

Its in the bottom,i got a 120.2 rad plate for a tj07.The rad is fitted to the plate(which is fixed to the bottom) then the rad screws to the outer side panel,so the warm air from the rad is vented right out of the case.If i need the side panel off,i just remove the screws from the side panel and take the panel off,leaving the rad in place fixed to the rad plate.I got some xigmatek white led fans for all fan spots.Its looking very pimp now,i'm quite pleased with how its turrned out.I'm gonna make my custom psu plate today,which is gonna have the psu at the bottom with a 120mm fan above it,and my hdd's above it fitted to some MM hdd plates screwed to the 120mm fan.






With this grill on the outside


----------



## kyle2020 (May 21, 2009)

Sounds like on hefty project - make sure you post some pictures


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 21, 2009)

I will do,when its finished 

I had to order another 6ft of tygon,this case is bigger so the pipes i had were too short,so i have joins in them,which i dont like.


----------



## aCid888* (May 21, 2009)

I didn't cut it, it was already done when I got the case......if I had done it, I would of taken it to a guy I know with a water CNC machine and he would of cut it out to perfection. 

On the note of the top, I have no idea where he (ascstinger) got it from, but it is pretty useful to have both tops if you ever plan to sell it or go back to air.

This case is an ongoing project, I will tidy it up some more when I get the time but for now it does the job. 

I will get some pictures up later of some random things, if you want more of the case or the stock top let me know and I'll post them up for you.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 21, 2009)

i'm guessing the rad was on the outside,it dont look like it would firt on the inside.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 21, 2009)

Anyone running CF and get a Code 10 (device cant start) on W7 with just the standard vga driver installed? I never noticed it before so just curious


----------



## MoonPig (May 21, 2009)

When i was, i never got any errors...


----------



## Ketxxx (May 21, 2009)

This is just with the standard vga driver installed, not catalyst. I only noticed it cos I got a odd BSOD, both cards run fine individually.


----------



## alexp999 (May 21, 2009)

When did he say he was getting one of those!


----------



## kyle2020 (May 22, 2009)

Alex, my bad, wrong person haha.


----------



## aCid888* (May 22, 2009)

tigger said:


> i'm guessing the rad was on the outside,it dont look like it would firt on the inside.



Its on the outside but it may fit inside, but then the fans would have to go on the outside and that wouldn't look as nice in my view....then I would have to move the res as it sits on top of the DVD drive and I don't think it would look too good at the bottom of the case.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 23, 2009)

I took a traffic cone home with m tonight


----------



## ace80 (May 23, 2009)

I've finaly got my main rig back up, parts i've been waiting for ages all arrived yesterday.
However, i now have 2 problems.
1. My 40gb sata drive that held all my programs and games cannot be accesed, cannot be formatted and windows thinks its 74gb 
2. Expressgate ssd no longer works at all. I've tried updating it and it says it has but still nothing.

Any clues?

I'll post up some new pics soon aswell


----------



## Ketxxx (May 23, 2009)

Bring a traffic cone come, it'll solve ALL those problems!


----------



## ace80 (May 23, 2009)

lol, if only i'd been out drinking. Got back from work about an hour ago.
I remember a few years back my bro brought back them big yellow flashing light things, 3 of them. looked cool in a pitch black room


----------



## Ketxxx (May 23, 2009)

ol is like tradition in my family  my dad swiped a flashy light thing and a jcb wrench, I have added a traffic cone and expect my son to add a road sign


----------



## ace80 (May 23, 2009)

Here's the pics











Fits custom acrylic dtek top 






My phones camera doesn't do justice to the actual uv colour


----------



## Ketxxx (May 23, 2009)

Now the big question is.. whos sexier? That setup or the girls of FHM? Cast your votes now!


----------



## alexp999 (May 23, 2009)

ace80 said:


> I've finaly got my main rig back up, parts i've been waiting for ages all arrived yesterday.
> However, i now have 2 problems.
> 1. My 40gb sata drive that held all my programs and games cannot be accesed, cannot be formatted and windows thinks its 74gb
> 2. Expressgate ssd no longer works at all. I've tried updating it and it says it has but still nothing.
> ...



Are you overclocking at all?

And what BIOS you running?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 23, 2009)

Just a quick mention lads - my 690's up for sale, link in my sig.


----------



## ace80 (May 23, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Are you overclocking at all?
> 
> And what BIOS you running?


I am running a 24/7 oc, not massive, but even if i return to stock both problems still exist.
Whenever i do any sort of flashing i always run stock to be safe.
Running latest bios 2004. No one in the asus forums has ever posted this sort of problem, i will try returning to an earlier bios later.
The hard drive prob doesn't bother me too much, got a spare and there weren't too many apps on it really, i will do a fresh install of xp soon aswell.


----------



## aCid888* (May 23, 2009)

I got my second 4870 installed yesterday and I have to say, its pretty bad cooling-wise.

Its the HIS 4870 1GB "Fan" version (see below) and the VRM's get to 104'C while running FurMark...that's 6'C more than the stock cooler. :shadedshu







Why companies come up with these aftermarket coolers for them to perform worse than the original factory fitted version baffles me.....on the good side though, the Zalman-like cooler strapped to the core does an OK job of cooling, thankfully they made the core of the cooler out of copper so its pretty much like the old LGA775 cooler that came with the 65nm Conroe's.


I guess this doesn't really matter as the cards wont even get to that temp in games and they will be fitted with blocks anyway.....talking about blocks, here is a picture and I'm sure Pig will like it.


----------



## MoonPig (May 24, 2009)

Ahhhh, she looks nice on there.

I'm wanting build pictures, Acid.


----------



## aCid888* (May 24, 2009)

I'm not sure when I'll have time.....moving in a few weeks and need to pack.


----------



## MoonPig (May 24, 2009)

Back to the UK?


----------



## aCid888* (May 24, 2009)

Nah....to a house me and her just paid 180k for. 

I'm already backrupt, in reply to your PM!


----------



## MoonPig (May 25, 2009)

180k £?

Staying in Canada then?


----------



## aCid888* (May 25, 2009)

$180k.....and it certainly looks like I'm staying here. 


On another note, Assassins Creed 2 will be released very soon, Ubisoft MTL just called me in for a session so expect it around late June time.


----------



## MoonPig (May 25, 2009)

Meh, Assassins Creed 1 was abit boring.

HL3, now that's what i want.

Or Co-op Fallout3


----------



## alexp999 (May 25, 2009)

AC2 isnt due out till christmas. Havent you seen all the adverts?


----------



## MoonPig (May 26, 2009)

Who here has HL2, EP1 and EP2?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 26, 2009)

I do.


----------



## alexp999 (May 26, 2009)

We're thinking of doing a big co-op HL2 session with the Synergy Mod.

P45 Club goes all Half Life 2


----------



## crazy pyro (May 26, 2009)

Ooooooooo, I do!
When?
I know i'm meant to be revising but this sounds more fun...


----------



## MoonPig (May 26, 2009)

Me and Alex were just playing. Very fun. 

Also, if anyone has a mic, i'll happily go on Vent with them.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 26, 2009)

mmm might be fun.

I even have sin episodes emergance.My mates think my steam account is sick,my install is 95gb and thats only half the games i have installed.


----------



## crazy pyro (May 26, 2009)

I've not got the space on the spare laptop right now, dick of a dad's downloaded too much crappy music... I'll be on later in the week though.


----------



## MoonPig (May 26, 2009)

well, everyone add me:

_moonpig_

Then we'll arrange some thing. Need someone with a decent net too.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 26, 2009)

what to host?


----------



## alexp999 (May 26, 2009)

If you are going to host the server you have to have an open/forwarded port. (fortunately I already had an open/forwarded port)


----------



## MoonPig (May 26, 2009)

yea. Alex's net coped with me and him, not sure about more than that though


----------



## alexp999 (May 26, 2009)

Bandwidth of mutliplayer really isnt much TBH.

Us 5 could have a game now/in a bit/this eve if everyone's up for it. (plus anyone else between now and then)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 26, 2009)

I'm just installing the synergy mod now,95%


----------



## MoonPig (May 26, 2009)

Right. Well, ill be eating at 7:15pm. So either before or after that is fine for me. Im not at college all week, so im dandy.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 26, 2009)

Done,

I'm up for it.I'm old so i might be a bit slow for you nippers ;P


----------



## MoonPig (May 26, 2009)

sweet. We'll get 4 people, then carry one from where me and Alex left off. 

It is a laugh, i nearly pissed myself afew times.


----------



## alexp999 (May 26, 2009)

Right we're (me and MoonPig) carrying on from where we left the game earlier at 8pm this evening, so anyone who wants to join us then, let me know, if soon after let me know before 8 so i can set the server for the right amount of people.

My steam id is:

*AL3X P*

Look forward to seeing as many as poss there! (well up to 16  )


----------



## etrigan420 (May 26, 2009)

*Can I Join?*

I'm a little late to the party, but I'll join the club 

P5Q Deluxe 
2005 BIOS

Haven't even attempted to OC yet, but once my Xiggy Dark Knight arrives that will probably change!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 26, 2009)

Added you AL3X  

I'll be up for it at 8.


----------



## alexp999 (May 26, 2009)

etrigan420 said:


> I'm a little late to the party, but I'll join the club
> 
> P5Q Deluxe
> 2005 BIOS
> ...



Welcome to the Club, I have a Dark knight, OMG, so sexy!


----------



## MoonPig (May 26, 2009)

Yey, people!

Damn it, can't get Win7 Gadgets + Everest to work reet!

It's only displaying 5 items, even if i tick 10, 20 or even 30! Help?


----------



## MoonPig (May 26, 2009)




----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 26, 2009)

Strange,everest and the gadget works fine for me.


----------



## DrPepper (May 26, 2009)

Where did you get those icons from


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 26, 2009)

I have my everest display on my G15's lcd though.


----------



## MoonPig (May 26, 2009)

Works fine, once again Alex fixed it for me 

Talking to me DrPepper?


----------



## aCid888* (May 26, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> AC2 isnt due out till christmas. Havent you seen all the adverts?



You will get it before Christmas, I can assure you of that. 


@Pig: Nothing much new, same crap pretty much...I wasn't much a fan of the first one so the second just didn't hit the spot for me.

More testing next week, maybe I can get into it more then.


----------



## DrPepper (May 26, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Works fine, once again Alex fixed it for me
> 
> Talking to me DrPepper?



yess they icons were badass


----------



## MoonPig (May 26, 2009)

rocketdock + deviantart =


----------



## DrPepper (May 27, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> rocketdock + deviantart =



F-R-I-C-K-E-N   A-W-E-S-O-M-E

Sorry I just couldn't help myself


----------



## Ketxxx (May 27, 2009)

Anyone know where the drivers are located after extracting the W7 build 7100 iso? I switched to 7127 and it doesn't have drivers for my Quickcam Pro 4000, where build 7100 did


----------



## MoonPig (May 27, 2009)

lol, sorry no.

Can you not find them on the nets?


----------



## Ketxxx (May 27, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## alexp999 (May 27, 2009)

Try here, its what I used to get my networked HP Printer going:

http://catalog.update.microsoft.com


Otherwise I found the 64-bit Vista software from logitech here:

http://www.logitech.com/pub/techsupport/quickcam/qc1051enu_x64.exe


----------



## MoonPig (May 27, 2009)

lol, Alex. Your probably the best person for finding things.


----------



## DrPepper (May 27, 2009)

Hmm do you guys know the best ways to save on HDD disc space like compressing etc ? 

I'm trying to maximise the space on one of my HDD's and I've started compressing videos and games etc with winrar even on best compression it doesn't reduce it much, mostly because it is lossless information I guess. Any idea's ?


----------



## alexp999 (May 27, 2009)

Bigger HDD?

I dont like compressing, its usually better to have a good sift and get rid of any crap you dont need.

Run diskclean up make sure there are no excess temp files

Maybe turn Hibernation off if you dont use it.


----------



## MoonPig (May 27, 2009)

Yea, just get a bigger Harddrive, or a second one. Their quite cheap. Got a 500GB Sammy Green as my Media one, its 21c.... IN A DESK!!!


----------



## DrPepper (May 27, 2009)

No monies and two HDD's died a few days ago  Trying to make do til I get some.

This av is quite bad quality too  can't get it right.


----------



## alexp999 (May 27, 2009)

Well like i say best you can do is sift and de-crap

Turn off hibernation if you havent already that should free up a gig or so.


----------



## MoonPig (May 27, 2009)

hmmm ok. You've filled two 500GB HardDrives?


----------



## DrPepper (May 27, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Well like i say best you can do is sift and de-crap
> 
> Turn off hibernation if you havent already that should free up a gig or so.



Turning off hibernation should save 4gb. Erm I'm just searching looking for useless stuff.

Filled 3 and one died.


----------



## MoonPig (May 27, 2009)

Lol, with what! 1500GB of ????? lol

I have 1TB total and have filled only 400GB. That's having everything installed aswell. 

You might have to delete some porn etc.


----------



## alexp999 (May 27, 2009)

I'm just trying to work out whether or not to get another 200mm fan for the side panel on my case, what do you think guys?

http://www.cmstorm.com/en/products/accessory/force200_blue/


----------



## DrPepper (May 27, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Lol, with what! 1500GB of ????? lol
> 
> I have 1TB total and have filled only 400GB. That's having everything installed aswell.
> 
> You might have to delete some porn etc.



No porn on it  Well 1.5tb accounts for all my games/music/films/pictures and backup stuff for a few other people 

Oh and another fan never hurt anyone alex


----------



## Ketxxx (May 27, 2009)

Vista drivers won't work on W7, already tried em. I'll have a look at the MS thing, hopefully that will have the drivers.


----------



## alexp999 (May 27, 2009)

Right we're having another Co-op HL2 session at *8pm* UK Time (7pm GMT)

You need the synergy mod (available free through steam) with at least the original Half life set up in its game list.

Hopefully we will get some more people today, as usual my steam ID is:

AL3X P


----------



## MoonPig (May 27, 2009)

My Steam ID : _moonpig_

Also, anyone got any sexy looking RAM? Like the Corsair's. I want to swap my OCZ 2x2GB 1066MHz for with 2x2GB or 4x1GB. Bored of it's shiny-ness ...


----------



## crazy pyro (May 27, 2009)

Gah, spent all day buggering round trying to install windows 7 from a memory stick, epic fail.
Result of this is no p45 owners synergy


----------



## alexp999 (May 27, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> Gah, spent all day buggering round trying to install windows 7 from a memory stick, epic fail.
> Result of this is no p45 owners synergy





Starting up in a few mins.


----------



## crazy pyro (May 27, 2009)

I needed to clear out the hard disk and I thought installing seven would be simpler than removing all of my dad's crap manually. Apparently not, damn the lack of DVDs.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 27, 2009)

Fu*k yeah, lets play some HL2 boys


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 28, 2009)

Dont forget to vote on my case guys,i finally got some pics up in the gallery. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2163.html


----------



## Scrizz (May 28, 2009)

ooooo

Is that supposed to be red, or orange?


----------



## aCid888* (May 28, 2009)

_I'll post it here for you people to make some cash first before I make a thread..._

*WTB:* S775 chip; anything considered...if you have something, drop me a PM.


----------



## crazy pyro (May 28, 2009)

Nice set up there tigger!


----------



## Scrizz (May 28, 2009)

tigger said:


> Dont forget to vote on my case guys,i finally got some pics up in the gallery.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2163.html



what are your temps like with that 240rad


----------



## aCid888* (May 28, 2009)

How you like that MCP355 + XSPC top, tigger??

I have one and its sexy.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 28, 2009)

Tbh my temps are good.my cpu is about 32c idle and 42ish running a game and my gpu is about 30ish idle and 50max.







The pump has been really good,its actually a modified apogee drive,which has the top on and the solder mod to make it a 18watter not 10w 

The light in the bottom is red,its hard to tell though on the pics.The fans are orange i guess,they are xigmateks with the white leds.


----------



## ace80 (May 29, 2009)

I managed to sort my problems out that i posted a few days regarding express gate.
Downgraded bios which sorted it. If you want to upgrade to the lastest version of express gate and bios, then upgrade EG 1st, reboot and flash the new bios straight away, reboot then happy sailing.

Nice rig Tigger and temps. You running an oc?
I never even realised you could mod the pump, may do mine. 
Did you see any improvement from it?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 29, 2009)

Heres a piccie of how to do the mod-





My chip is oc'd from 2.66 to 3.6ghz at 1.41vcore.Tbh i did the mod straight away,never ran it as a 10 watter,but i guessed what the hell,its gotta be better as a 18watter


----------



## MoonPig (May 29, 2009)

Well, yea, but it'll put more heat on the water.

Nice rig tig 

Acid, want a E8600? lol


----------



## kyle2020 (May 30, 2009)

Folder / Cruncher is in . . . Specs in sys specs . . .


----------



## MoonPig (May 30, 2009)

You'll never beat me Kyle! NEVER!


----------



## kyle2020 (May 30, 2009)

pfft, this babys SLI, might get 2 9600GSO's and rape F@H with them


----------



## MoonPig (May 30, 2009)

In that case, i'll get a decent 8/9/GTX2 series card and use it in this rig, 24/7 folding. Muhahaha


----------



## kyle2020 (May 30, 2009)

Being childish moon? 

Nah a single GSO / GS / GTS / GT is going in it once I find it a better place to go in my room. Ill also but a Freezer Pro for the little X2 to chill under. 

All for £30! not bad eh?


----------



## MoonPig (May 30, 2009)

everything in your specs for £30?

Kyle, im 132, your 153... Muhahaha. 1st here i come! lol.

Gunna be making a WTB next week, got to get some stuff, including a Folding Card, hehe


----------



## kyle2020 (May 30, 2009)

everything in my folding specs for £30. So I now have £70 to spend on a card / decent cooling for that and the CPU. Was crippled in my budget by the fact that I thought I needed a PSU, but the Hiper unit is rock solid.

Im 153rd because I can only run in bursts of a few hours :shadedshu I forgot to run her today, missed out on 9 hours worth :shadedshu

Anywho, first dibs on this card your selling if its any good - info?


----------



## MoonPig (May 30, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> everything in your specs for £30?
> 
> Kyle, im 132, your 153... Muhahaha. 1st here i come! lol.
> 
> Gunna be making a *WTB* next week, got to get some stuff, including a Folding Card, hehe



WTB... lol.

I need to get a card... haha. Might see if i can push out the boat and get a 9800GTX or sommot... lol.

Gunna check some PPD charts and see whats best Price/performance.


----------



## MoonPig (May 30, 2009)

9800GT looks best tbh.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 30, 2009)

hmm, a 9800GTX would be good. Saw a thread where someone in the US found a deal at newegg or something, GT250's, so practically 9800GTX's for $65 each. Im raging.


----------



## MoonPig (May 30, 2009)

Mail-In Rebate though?

Also, image the difficulty doing that from the UK... lol.


----------



## kyle2020 (May 30, 2009)

MIR yes. And I wasnt thinking about getting them shipped across the pond lol, imagine of it got here and it was damaged / broken. 

Time to comb ebay . . .


----------



## kyle2020 (May 30, 2009)

Oh, and see here  your slacking moon, get on it!

Anyone selling an 8 / 9 series Nvidia card, get on to that link! Go go go!


----------



## alexp999 (May 31, 2009)

Hey kyle, I see you have the Silverstone in your specs now, something your not telling us?


----------



## kyle2020 (May 31, 2009)

haha, not really, just added it there to see how it looks in my specs 

Ordering it this week, as soon as the cash for my 690 clears.


----------



## alexp999 (May 31, 2009)

Sweet!

Look forward to pics


----------



## kyle2020 (May 31, 2009)

Thats only if no cards are going cheap on the bay


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 1, 2009)

Kyle, and other P45 Members, fancy folding for Asus P45?

We could get high in no time. I get like 5000 PPD. You'd get similar, plus the new build. Plus anyone else that decides to help.

Just a thought.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 1, 2009)

Thats actually a cracking idea!

Count me in


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 1, 2009)

Just dont forget to crunch for TPU's WCG team.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 1, 2009)

Already am on 2 rigs


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 1, 2009)

Good man.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 1, 2009)

Meh, i'll crunch soon.

Anyone want to help the "Asus P45" folding?

Or will it be "Kyle and MoonPig" folding?


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 2, 2009)

Yey, It's my Birthday ! 17 boys.

Muahahahahahhahahahahahaha


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 2, 2009)

looks like we are flying solo birthday boy!


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 2, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Yey, It's my Birthday ! 17 boys.
> 
> Muahahahahahhahahahahahaha



Happy Bday mate 

Tho still a year to go till your fully legal on everything,


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 2, 2009)

Another year? Don't tell me hes not been doing everything since 14 like everyone else in England! 

Happy Birthday, Pig...hope you got wasted. 


Here's a screenshot...fixed my issues, tigger!







More to come..higher clocks....


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 2, 2009)

I take it crossfire doesnt scale well with 06?


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 2, 2009)

My CPU score is holding me back, and usually, nVidia banches better on 06.

I expect to get a better score when I get my new stuff in.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice one acid 

I'll stick my mates E8400@4ghz back in and take you brutally 

What was the problem? just clocks?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 2, 2009)

New stuff? whatcha having acid?

And that was damn lucky on your part tigger, a 4850 for £25 . . . jesus.


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 2, 2009)

E8500 coming in that will bench @ 4.75GHz on relativly low volts. 

Both these cards will do 850c|1100m so I expect around 23,000 when I get the loop setup and that will be when I move in a week or so. 


The problem was with 06, not my setup, thats fixed now once I woke up from my red-eyed ways and remembered what I did wrong.  :shadedshu


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 2, 2009)

06 doesnt like GPU increases it likes CPU increases hence why 3.6 to 4 Ghz with a GTX 260 netted a 2,000 point boost, but a gtx260 to 285 only netted a 500 point boost.

Vantage is the complete opposite, lol.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 2, 2009)

Vantage will be a new test as soon as it arrives.

06 seems to be getting phased out, but I still like it


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 2, 2009)

I should drop these on the 945 rig @ 4GHz and see what the score is....


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 2, 2009)

Ahhh... Got myself a nice b'day prezzie  Pictures etc. will come when it arrives.

No telling Alex and Kyle (If you know).


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 2, 2009)

Is it blonde with big knockers


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 2, 2009)

when "it" arrives... lol

Wouldn't mind a Blonde with Big Knockers.... lol. I know some, and one made the mistake of stripping on webcam... Muhahahaha.

It's more computer related.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 2, 2009)

You'll go blind looking at websites like that


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 2, 2009)

No no, it actually happened. Ask Alex... lol. 

My Sig kinda gives it away.


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 2, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> *No no, it actually happened. Ask Alex... lol. *



You and Alex finally got it on and had some sticky sex???


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 2, 2009)

oh yea... lol. Was my Birthday prezzie... haha.

No, he just knows what i mean.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh dear. Happy birthday Moon.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks matey


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 2, 2009)

tigger said:


> You'll go blind looking at websites like that



Now that reminds me of a customers PC I fxed today.. somehow this person nuked the boot sector and MBR on his HDD, easy fix, but after spending 10 mins sorting that I figured I would make sure everythig was up to date in the OS, so I left it running and went off to do my own thing, I come back and find a screensaver with all kinds of old porn pictures  Funny but also kkinda creepy as the customer is an old guy probably in his 60s hahaha.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 2, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Now that reminds me of a customers PC I fxed today.. somehow this person nuked the boot sector and MBR on his HDD, easy fix, but after spending 10 mins sorting that I figured I would make sure everythig was up to date in the OS, so I left it running and went off to do my own thing, I come back and find a screensaver with all kinds of old porn pictures  Funny but also kkinda creepy as the customer is an old guy probably in his 60s hahaha.



Why creepy, dont tell me you wont (still) have a screensaver like that when your his age


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 2, 2009)

lol. 

Why does it seem that every 'older' member of this Forum works in a computer job...

And thats abit creepy... maybe it wasn't his...


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 2, 2009)

How do you mean older? He's only 4 yrs older than me.

I'm not in a computer job.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 2, 2009)

lol it won't be creepy then cos I'll probably still drool over some pics of women who by then will be like 65, but in the meantime I'm young and find it very creepy someone that old still pervs  and the PC is deffinately his, I built it for him about 2.5 years ago


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 2, 2009)

your in education. Doesn't could.

And by older, i ment out of education.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 2, 2009)

Depends when you leave education, I could have left 4 years ago, lol.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 2, 2009)

ah, not anymore. Don't you HAVE to stay on till 18 now?


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 2, 2009)

Pretty sure it's not that yet, my year (current year 11) may be the last for that though.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 2, 2009)

"Children, Schools and Families Secretary Ed Balls today set out the building blocks that will underpin government plans to raise the school leaving age (education participation age) to 17 by 2013 and 18 by 2015."

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Nl1/Newsroom/DG_071319

Get out while you can!  j/k


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 2, 2009)

Nar, best to do College. It's free.... lol.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 2, 2009)

Meh, I'd have been staying either way, if I left at 16 I'd:
A. Be crucified by my parents
B. Probably end up joining the army (I'll probably do this after uni anyway just it'll be as an officer).


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 2, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Nar, best to do College. It's free.... lol.



Sixth form is free too lol.

All further education 16-19 is free.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 2, 2009)

Except private schools... (Seriously hoping I can keep the bursary going otherwise my life's gonna change ALOT.)


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 2, 2009)

Your at private school?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 2, 2009)

Private school boy.. GET IM! Pyro


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah, my mum decided for me when I was in year 7, when I moved to my dad's they gave me a massive bursary, they've said that if my GCSEs aren't good enough I get no bursary next year (no way in hell my dad either would or could pay). So yeah, apparently as long as my results aren't a piss-take as in nothing below a B, mostly As or A*s.
It's gonna be pretty difficult to get that though, I do at least know what to concentrate on (ancient greek set texts, my mum made that choice for me...).


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 2, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> Yeah, my mum decided for me when I was in year 7, when I moved to my dad's they gave me a massive bursary, they've said that if my GCSEs aren't good enough I get no bursary next year (no way in hell my dad either would or could pay). So yeah, apparently as long as my results aren't a piss-take as in nothing below a B, mostly As or A*s.
> It's gonna be pretty difficult to get that though, I do at least know what to concentrate on (ancient greek set texts, my mum made that choice for me...).



Please dont take anything I say personally, but I'm a firm believer if you dont go to a mixed state school your really missing out on some "reality" and "life" lessons.

i.e working with and meeting people from both sexes and all walks of life.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 2, 2009)

So, thats build 7100 installed. Been putting it off for weeks, the heat pissed me off so I decided "fuck it, gonna get it out of the way". Im going to be up all night too hot anyway so why not?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 2, 2009)

I went to a all boys school... and I know more women than men


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 2, 2009)

Fair play, I was in state between reception and year 6, one of the main reasons I'm hoping to stay is my group of friends, they're a great bunch of guys. Also it means I can stay in the CCF (Combined Cadet Force) contingent without breaking a bunch of different rules and regulations and that is pretty much what my life operates around, to the extent that I'll spend my lunchtimes in the mess, friday nights on parade and a weekend every month out training.
Not to mention the girlfriend being incredibly persuasive asking me to stay.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 2, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> So, thats build 7100 installed. Been putting it off for weeks, the heat pissed me off so I decided "fuck it, gonna get it out of the way". Im going to be up all night too hot anyway so why not?



I have my ceiling fan fixed.

Now its actually bareable to leave comp on in this weather, last night was horrible. 

Must play more FO3


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 2, 2009)

well, thats put my cruncher / folder off the rails big time :shadedshu

In a nutshell? Im not allowed to run a second rig. Anyone want to buy it?


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 2, 2009)

I thought your family had an electricity allowance which they weren't anywhere near reaching the cap on?


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 2, 2009)

Thats not me, might be moon.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 2, 2009)

Hmmm, saw someone mention it on here. Unlucky mate.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 2, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> well, thats put my cruncher / folder off the rails big time :shadedshu
> 
> In a nutshell? Im not allowed to run a second rig. Anyone want to buy it?



So parents have banned you running two pcs?

Id have the same 

and @ crazy pyro Im pretty sure you are thinking of Moonpig.


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 2, 2009)

Ah right, I knew I'd seen someone from this club mentioning it. I'd try and persuade my gran to let me but she'd moan about space and noise (wouldn't matter if it was on a silent watercooling system). I can't leave the main rig on for extended periods of time due to the power consumption (my dad has a good long moan about it, I end up just going downstairs and watching the telly instead which uses more power...).


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 2, 2009)

crazy pyro said:


> Ah right, I knew I'd seen someone from this club mentioning it. I'd try and persuade my gran to let me but she'd moan about space and noise (wouldn't matter if it was on a silent watercooling system). I can't leave the main rig on for extended periods of time due to the power consumption (my dad has a good long moan about it, I end up just going downstairs and watching the telly instead which uses more power...).



My dad doesnt seem to be too bothered about me leaving my PC on a lot.

He doesnt argue with me much, I think faster than he can and prove him to be a hypocrit a lot of the time


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 2, 2009)

Not banned me as such, just said that they would prefer if I dont run 2 rigs - plus that Silverstone is screaming at me to buy it, and I need the funds haha.

FS thread will be up shortly.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 2, 2009)

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1412447#post1412447


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 2, 2009)

Dont double post!

Edit and delete second post plz.

And I know what you mean when they say "I'd prefer you didnt"

Even tho not said they dont want you to directly, you just know, and its not worth going against it, never hear the end of it.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 2, 2009)

Your room = your rules, thats the way I look at it


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 2, 2009)

If your refering to the electricity, it might be your room but it if your parents have the deeds and are paying for all the juice going into it, then you cant really argue.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 2, 2009)

sure you can, a media pc wont eat that much extra juice. individuals perogative what they do and all that.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 2, 2009)

Id rather A. Not have them down my throat when the bill hits the doorstep and B. have that Fortress case.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 2, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> Id rather A. Not have them down my throat when the bill hits the doorstep and B. have that Fortress case.



Agree and TOTALLY AGREE 

Order now!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 2, 2009)

Cant lol. I *WILL* (like 90% sure) order it next week. stripping everything out of the 690 tomorrow. sad times 

Good news though! Dont know if anyone can remember me telling them this, but I got scammed on ebay in '07 for £115 - well its been tossed around by the police until my dad got involved a few months back - he just happened to pass the officer who was meant to be sorting it in FHQ carpark, and roasted him on the spot haha. So everything got looked at, and guess what? They are arresting the fraudulant prick either tomorrow or thursday!

I MIGHT GET MY £115 BACK!!!!!!!


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 2, 2009)

Did a paypal dispute not sort it?

Now you've said I need to know more 

lol.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 3, 2009)

ffs, steam's died again.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 3, 2009)

Yey, i have Kyles Folder. 

Just need a 9600GT, or similar, card to go with it


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 3, 2009)

Wana buy a 3870? Its well good cheap


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 3, 2009)

lol, but folds poor 

and the board is SLi... so no future Xfire


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 3, 2009)

BOINC are working on ATi GPU folding, AFAIK its not too far off now judging by their roadmap.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 3, 2009)

Hey ketxx,did you see the xbox360 natal video i posted in the games section? its really amazing i think.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeah thats some very cool stuff, though I doubt how good the voice recognition actually is. MS have always sucked at writing voice recognition software that works. Software takes a real long time to "learn", headsets would still be better in that area.


----------



## DarkEgo (Jun 3, 2009)

I am out of the club, my Q9550 has moved on to moonpig. Hopefully I will be back later!


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 3, 2009)

DarkEgo said:


> I am out of the club, my Q9550 has moved on to moonpig. Hopefully I will be back later!



Ahh 

I strip you of your coveted status, now GET OUT! j/k

Feel free to hang around, help us out with any problems we might get


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 3, 2009)

But... hes not a 45er anymore!  You have betrayed us DarkEgo


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 4, 2009)

New chip..high volts as its still being tested.

Currently @ 1.32v BIOS for 4GHz and I'm sure it can do better.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 4, 2009)

VID of it acid?

Very nice score btw


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 4, 2009)

It reports 1.1. 

It can do lower volts, that I'm sure of.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 4, 2009)

wow, very nice! 

Set 5 as an aim, im sure it can hit that.


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 4, 2009)

I want to keep the chip not kill it! 

Saying that, my E8400 did 4.954GHz for a SS...forgot to get it validated though like an idiot. :shadedshu

*Edit:* E8400:


----------



## _jM (Jun 5, 2009)

screw your E8400 !!!  Damn you and your near 5Ghz clocks!!!!!!! hehe j/k  Im stuck @ 4.5Ghz on this Q9550 untill I get my water loop installed.(witch will not be happening any time soon )


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 5, 2009)

_jM said:


> screw your E8400 !!!  Damn you and your near 5Ghz clocks!!!!!!! hehe j/k  Im stuck @ 4.5Ghz on this Q9550 untill I get my water loop installed.(witch will not be happening any time soon )



I'm in the same boat: going water but not anytime soon.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 5, 2009)

I'd love to get a E8400 to treat to my water loop.


----------



## Igorokk (Jun 11, 2009)

*The ASUS P45 Owners Club*

Yo,

I am trying to figure out how to determine the argument size to pass to the GX_BeginDispList and the nbytes to pass to the GX_CallDispList.

Looking through the source code, I see that most Graphics functions are simply writes to a FIFO buffer.  Am I safe in assuming that the size to allocate in memory for the display list is 4 bytes  number of fifo writes?  

Are these two arguments the same? Also, what is the importance of the return value in GX_EndDispList?


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 11, 2009)

erm.... Don't ask me... lol

Yey, club has been revived.

Alex, post the SS pictures!


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 11, 2009)

Igorokk said:


> Yo,
> 
> I am trying to figure out how to determine the argument size to pass to the GX_BeginDispList and the nbytes to pass to the GX_CallDispList.
> 
> ...



Are you sure you posted in the right place?

Whats this got to do with Asus P45s?


----------



## _jM (Jun 12, 2009)

lol.. i was thinking the same thing... maybe he has an ASUS board and thought this would be a good place to start..? Either way.. i have no F!@king clue to what he's saying.. I mean.. I know hes talking about something memory related.. but its still jibberish to me!


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 12, 2009)

0 posts?


----------



## _jM (Jun 12, 2009)

The post's you/everyone make in the "Other" subforum on TPU do not count twards your post count   (i.e.  Gen. Nonsense..TPU Club forum..etc..) 
  If it did.. hell... I would be in the 1500+ range by now lol


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 12, 2009)

I would have more to say in here... but I'm truely stuck with my E7200, its craptacular as far as E7200s go, cant even do 3.8GHz.


----------



## alexp999 (Jun 12, 2009)

You may have noticed I havent been all that active here, thats because along with the help of MoonPig and kyle2020, I have started up my own small forum.

The main description is that it is a Relaxed place to talk about all things gaming and computers. Think of it a bit like mixing GN, TPU and GPU up into one. Now the main focus is more around the users, than hardware, so I'm not expecting it to get filled with your hardware and software problems, thats what TPU is for.

If you want somewhere a little more laid back to chat, talk to friends, post pics of your games/setups/cribs/mods/projects etc, or maybe get a bit over excited about something you want to buy or have bought, this is the place.

Its called the Elite Lounge, or elounge for short, it has been running about two weeks now while we work out all the sections, permissions and rules etc, and now we feel it is ready to start taking in members.

This is initially a pilot, to ease things in, and only 20 members from the Asus P45 Club and the UK Clubhouse will be permitted entry. This cap will be lifted within a week, possibly sooner depending on how things go.

For the pilot to work, all registrations must be approved by me, therefore once you have registered, PM me here on TPU with your elounge username and I will activate your account.

Well enough chat, here is the link!

http://elounge.forums-free.com/


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 12, 2009)

If anyone has any doubts about joining the lounge, I really must stress it is a cracking forum, despite its infancy - I myself have been quite absent from TPU as of late, and the elounge is just a much more relaxed place to be, plus the theme is bloody sexy 

The 3 of us have spent quite a few days / nights getting it ready, testing it ourselves and so forth - we would really love some more members to join, and hopefully see it become an active and lively place. Of course, all your suggestions / criticisms are welcome, well encouraged, as the lounge is focused, like alex said, around the member, so we need to know how you feel about it to make it better


----------



## etrigan420 (Jun 14, 2009)

*@ alex...*

That's a great idea!  Let us know when you open it up.  I'd register now, but don't think I'd be able to be a very active member as of yet (temporarily single parenting 4 kids and what-not) and wouldn't want to take up a slot when the supplies are limited.  My wife gets back from Kuwait sometime around the second week of July.

*@ everyone...*

I need some help choosing some aftermarket VGA coolers for my 4850's.  The reason that I ask here is because my #1 concern is which coolers will fit, so I figured if anyone would know which coolers can and can't fit on an Asus P45 board that this would be the place!

The S1 Rev2 is kind of a no-go for me, because I don't want to have to do anything wonky to get the crossfire cable to reach both cards...but everything else is on the table.

Price is not really an object, I just don't want to drop $100 on a couple of coolers only to find out they wont fit!

Thanks for any guidance/opinions!


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 15, 2009)

How much room you got for the coolers, etrigan420?

Good news, getting my Camera back today. That means pictures of the P45 + Dark Knight. Then some shots of the Media Center


----------



## etrigan420 (Jun 15, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> How much room you got for the coolers, etrigan420?



That's what I'm not too sure of...guess I'll just have to pop off the side and take a measurement.  Just wondered if anyone had gone aftermarket on CF setup and had any ideas.


----------



## Inioch (Jun 15, 2009)

I've got 2 4870s in CF, reference Visiontek w/AC Twin Turbo (3 slot) on top slot and Sapphire Silent Efficiency (2slot) on the bottom. It fits okay. The fanguard of the TT is in contact with the lower cards hs screws, but it doesn't matter.

I could fit a TT on the bottom card too, but the cooler is good enough as it is. It's a matter of can your case fit it for the lower card as the TT takes 3 slots.

I really like the Twin Turbo as it is quiet and efficient, although you I had to use another heatsink for the vrm's. 4850 are not as bad I think?

Hope it helps.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 15, 2009)

Used to have a T-Rad2 and two silent 92mm fans on my 4870. Temps were ambient and load was 10c above... thats pretty damn good if you ask me.

If you can fit that, go for it


----------



## Inioch (Jun 15, 2009)

How many slots did it take Moon? I was looking at the same kind of setup at one point, but it cost too much for me then. TT was 29e, T-Rad 59e + fans. I'm cheap too


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 15, 2009)

Can remember. I think the T-Rad2 makes it just over double slot. Then the fans make it 3.

You could run them without fans 

Or a HR-03 (or whatever), and put them behind the card.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 15, 2009)

etrigan420 said:


> *@ alex...*
> 
> That's a great idea!  Let us know when you open it up.  I'd register now, but don't think I'd be able to be a very active member as of yet (temporarily single parenting 4 kids and what-not) and wouldn't want to take up a slot when the supplies are limited.  My wife gets back from Kuwait sometime around the second week of July.
> 
> ...



If your budget allows, grab a few Zalman VF1000 coolers, they do a real good job.


----------



## ace80 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey guys, got me a new toy to play with this morning   Thanks to Marcam923 for the sale.
Unfortunatly i'll be out most of the day but hopefully later tonight i'll be able to push her a little.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice chip  i love mine.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 26, 2009)

I has some news to report fellow P45ers! I have been.. "experimenting", with some BIOS code, and maybe its just my system, but for the hell of it I selected the 400FSB strap to play with my memory, and to my surprise Everest results are bang on what they should be for the settings I'm using! No more slow 400 strap   Latency is kinda lazy @ 63ns, but thats down to caution on my part, my TRFC is @ 60 and Clock Twister is set to Light as its 2x2GB sticks I'm using now. Just ruling a few settings out while I experiment really. Once I'm done TRFC and Clock Twister will be tightened back up.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 26, 2009)

Shameless pimp post. Is anyone looking for some cheap PC gear? I still have some stuff I'm looking to sell off for as good as peanuts just to get rid of it.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 26, 2009)

Id have commented but I really dont understand what youve posted tbh.

What kind of PC gear? draw us up a list


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 26, 2009)

2x HD3870s 512MB £43 each inc. signed for delivery, or £72 for both.

If memory serves both have their GPUs @ 850MHz, one is GDDR3 the other GDDR4, hence one has a memory clock of 2GHz I think it is, the other 2.2GHz. I can check exact details if anyone wants. Both cards come retail boxed but only one has a CF bridge as the GDDR3 model didnt come with one. Their pretty good cards still, I could play Crysis Warhead at nice settings with one of these. Only thing to note is due to how I modded the BIOS of the GDDR3 3870, it MUST be used as the primary card.

2x1GB Cellshock PC8000 Micron D9GKX Dunno, £50 inc. signed for delivery?

Tested to work perfect at their rated 4-4-4-12 1GHz. Ran them @ 2.1v on my P5Q Pro no probs. Being Micron ICs, I do recommend a fan sitting over them, they get hot under load.

E4400 £30 inc. signed for delivery

This thing did 3.2GHz 400FSB in my old AW9D-Max, I forget at what voltage though. E4400 itself I have tested @ defaults so guaranteed not DOA, the IHS has also been lapped and the chip itself de-lidded for those who like that kind of thing. IHS is of course included for those who need it.

Alternatively, tell me what stuff you have kicking about for trades


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 26, 2009)

your prices are optomistic at best mate 

I doubt anyone will pay £50 for a 2GB kit, and the 3870's just arent worth that anymore.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 26, 2009)

Erm.. do you have any idea how sought after Micron ICs are? Go ask on XS lmfao. £43 for a 3870 isn't bad either, compare that price to any other graphics card for the same money.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 26, 2009)

I got a 2GB kit of Firestix with Micron D9's for £20 . . .

Also, you regularly see 8 series nvidia cards selling for £30 now, and with ATI cards failing at folding I doubt they will be that desirable.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 26, 2009)

Their just Firestix tho, my Cellshocks were made in that magical week where people can hit 1400MHz with em, and regardless of folkind, £43 inc. signed for delivery still gives great bang for your pound vs. other stuff you can get for the same money.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jun 26, 2009)

So what did you achieve on the cellshocks? And personally, a £30 8800GTS 320mb kicks the shit out of a 3870, not just performance but re sale value and also folding ability.


----------



## afw (Jun 26, 2009)

guys need some help with my maximus 

check this thread  .... 

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=1448850&posted=1#post1448850

appreciate ur help


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 26, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> So what did you achieve on the cellshocks? And personally, a £30 8800GTS 320mb kicks the shit out of a 3870, not just performance but re sale value and also folding ability.



I never really tried pushing my Cellshocks but they did boot 1300MHz with no real effort. A 88GTS might of beaten a 3870 in the beginning, but ATI sorted their drivers out some time ago, the extra frame buffer tends to give games on the 3870 a nice edge from what I've seen, especially at higher resolutions..


----------



## ace80 (Jun 27, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I has some news to report fellow P45ers! I have been.. "experimenting", with some BIOS code, and maybe its just my system, but for the hell of it I selected the 400FSB strap to play with my memory, and to my surprise Everest results are bang on what they should be for the settings I'm using! No more slow 400 strap   Latency is kinda lazy @ 63ns, but thats down to caution on my part, my TRFC is @ 60 and Clock Twister is set to Light as its 2x2GB sticks I'm using now. Just ruling a few settings out while I experiment really. Once I'm done TRFC and Clock Twister will be tightened back up.


Thats good news, do you think you could getting working for the p5q3?
When i select 400 strap the first 2 dividers work fine but the others don't, also depending which bios i run even some of my 333 strap dividers become picky.

On a side note i absolutely love my e8600 
Last night i set voltage 1.20625v in bios and passed 3 hours of orthos @ 4.1Ghz before i ended it (needed sleep).
idle - 1.184v
load - 1.192/1.2v






Tried 4.2Ghz and it failed in under a minute, so i've upped the voltage 1 notch and so far so good (4 mins in).


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 27, 2009)

I could poke around with the P5Q3.. but right now I'm far too hung over


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 27, 2009)

My E8600 is solid at 4.3ghz/1.3vcore

Idles around 31c,load about 53c


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 27, 2009)

Ohh all this talk of voltages and Gigahertz sexes me up. Take me home Tigger!


----------



## ace80 (Jun 27, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I could poke around with the P5Q3.. but right now I'm far too hung over


Cool man, if you could that would be sweet.



tigger said:


> My E8600 is solid at 4.3ghz/1.3vcore
> 
> Idles around 31c,load about 53c


Nice, i'm getting slightly higher temps, not sure if the sensors are a bit off or i need to reseat my waterblock or rearrange the loop but my 8500 ran way cooler than this. 
Is yours lapped and have you played around with the pll voltage at all?
So far at 4.2ghz i've had to increase vcore 4 steps to 1.23125v, but i still need to test.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jun 27, 2009)

I do have the pll voltage set,i can have a look what its set to if you like,it is indeed lapped.The vid on mine is 1.2v so a 1ghz oc for a .1v increase is lovely and not enough to damage the proc.Try 430fsbX10 at 1.3v.,your temps should still be fine,and its not really a high vcore for 24/7 on these.


----------



## ace80 (Jun 28, 2009)

tigger said:


> I do have the pll voltage set,i can have a look what its set to if you like,it is indeed lapped.The vid on mine is 1.2v so a 1ghz oc for a .1v increase is lovely and not enough to damage the proc.Try 430fsbX10 at 1.3v.,your temps should still be fine,and its not really a high vcore for 24/7 on these.


If you could look that up it'll be great. I have noticed that i set mine to 1.5 (lowest) which i forgot about, can increases to this help instead of vcore? I've never really played around with them usually set auto.
Also does it affect heat much?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jun 28, 2009)

PLL voltage doesn't really help me at all, so I just leave it at auto. FSB termination voltage helps me though.


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 29, 2009)

Q9550 























All temps are whilst folding. Gunna try for lower volts soon. Then maybe 8.5 x 450


----------



## MoonPig (Jun 29, 2009)

Check these apples, Alex:

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=595254






Also, got her stable at 8.5 x 425 @ 1.25v


----------



## ace80 (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice Moon, I'd love to play with a quad but a dualie is all i need (for now).
I haven't really seen too many 9550's on tpu so it'll be nice to see what you can do with her.
Are all 9550's E0 stepping or is it recent like the 8 series?
And what is it with cpu-z validator never showing voltages, why do they do it? Annoyingly it really irritates me


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 30, 2009)

now it's time for you to hit 4GHz


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 1, 2009)

Heres a pic of my voltages for ya Ace80


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jul 1, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> PLL voltage doesn't really help me at all, so I just leave it at auto. FSB termination voltage helps me though.



WTF of all people you should know not to leave your PLL at auto, it overvolts like crazy. 

I am using a P5Q D. What audio driver have you guys been using?


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 1, 2009)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> WTF of all people you should know not to leave your PLL at auto, it overvolts like crazy.
> 
> I am using a P5Q D. What audio driver have you guys been using?



afaik, the Asus P5Qs dont overvolt, which is why most people leave most voltages on auto.

Gone are days of crazy auto overvolting


----------



## etrigan420 (Jul 1, 2009)

I think *all* of my volts are auto...

That's the great thing about these boards, they cater to the hardcore guys that like to set everything manually, but they don't die off when idiots like me get a hold of 'em, leave everything on auto, and *still* push a 1GHz OC.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jul 1, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> afaik, the Asus P5Qs dont overvolt, which is why most people leave most voltages on auto.
> 
> Gone are days of crazy auto overvolting



I've heard a few reports of P5Qs overvolting the PLL and VTT on auto but I don't own a DMM so I can't verify this myself. Either way it's easy enough to set your voltages while overclocking, imo. Just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 1, 2009)

Search on XS forum,i think they do overvolt on auto.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jul 1, 2009)

tigger said:


> Search on XS forum,i think they do overvolt on auto.



I just did and found quite a few reports.

Link

Those types of results have been verified by several users as well. What makes thing worse is that I also find the stock chipset cooling on the P5Q D to be sub-par to put it mildly.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 1, 2009)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> I just did and found quite a few reports.
> 
> Link
> 
> Those types of results have been verified by several users as well. What makes thing worse is that I also find the stock chipset cooling on the P5Q D to be sub-par to put it mildly.



D as in Deluxe? I have great temps on my NB, and one reason I bought the Asus P5Q is cus they dont overvolt and are good on auto up to 400 FSB.

Whats with all the hate


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jul 1, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> D as in Deluxe? I have great temps on my NB, and one reason I bought the Asus P5Q is cus they dont overvolt and are good on auto up to 400 FSB.
> 
> Whats with all the hate



I love my board but I had to replace the chipset cooling with some Enzotech sinks. I didn't trust the aluminum foil that they call fins. At full load I could put my finger on the heatpipes going to the mosfet sink and they would be cool while the base on the northbridge sink as well as the heatpipe going to the southbridge were hot. There is also no way to accurately check the NB temps, I don't even know where that motherboard sensor is exactly.

I just wanted to point out that this board does overvolt some settings on auto since I don't want anyone taking that advice to heart, no offence. It's not a big deal like I said it's easy enough to just set your voltages manually. From what I hear the beloved Gigabyte UD3 is just as bad with the overvolting on Auto.

I love my board and have been running a quad with 8gb of ram nice and stable for quite a while now.


----------



## ace80 (Jul 2, 2009)

Cheers tigger, I take it thats your 4ghz setup? If so then you should be able to bring the cpu level down to 9 easily.
Unfortunatly like Ket PLL doesn't seem to do much for me, over the last couple of days i've tried a range of speeds and voltages that i know weren't quite stable, varying the PLL volts upto 1.6v with no noticable difference. Maybe it might have more of an impact when shooting for the high end oc's.
Is there a reason you have LLC disabled, mine droops horribly without it.

As for auto settings, well, because there are no sensors on this board i couldn't say for sure if it overvolted, but i do know if i put in a mildly high oc on auto then things get a little toasty to the touch. Especially vcore that just gets a bit silly.

I forget what the last option is but there's a choice between Optimized, Performance and Compatible for the cpu. Mine has always stayed on default of Optimized. Just wondering if anyone's checked this out got any feedback.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jul 2, 2009)

ace80 said:


> Cheers tigger, I take it thats your 4ghz setup? If so then you should be able to bring the cpu level down to 9 easily.
> Unfortunatly like Ket PLL doesn't seem to do much for me, over the last couple of days i've tried a range of speeds and voltages that i know weren't quite stable, varying the PLL volts upto 1.6v with no noticable difference. Maybe it might have more of an impact when shooting for the high end oc's.
> Is there a reason you have LLC disabled, mine droops horribly without it.
> 
> ...



You wont need to touch your PLL unless you are shooting for really high clocks. If your vNB, VCC, or VTT is too close to your PLL it will cause cross talk. Now leaving it at auto tends to leave your PLL at 1.7+ which is much more than nessesary for most 24/7 stable clocks. I leave my PLL at 1.56v since I have been told that 1.52 and 1.54 can overvolt on this board as well for some odd reason, I'm not sure if that is with every bios revision. Belive it or not you want your PLL at a certain range from your VTT or VCC, I forget since I don't have a need for insanely high clocks, so having a high PLL is not dangerous if it is balanced properly. All I know is that if all of your volts are less than 1.4v and your PLL is over 1.7v that is not properly balanced and is kind of dangerous. It's easy enough to set it to 1.56 unless like I said your VCC, VTT, or vNB are set to around 1.45ish and you are grtting some crosstalk. I'm no electrical engineer so that is my understanding of what little I have read on the subject.

I only disable loadline since I'm only running a 425 fsb. I'm one of those people that belives that a higher idle voltage is safer than the voltage spikes from loadline, but that is very debateable. My vdroop is huge don't get me wrong but I feel comfortable with my VCC, tbh.

That last option, I forget what it's called myself, no one seems to know exactly what it does. Asus has never even mentioned what it does but the general concencous is to leave it at Optimized. I would love to know what the heck it is myself.


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 3, 2009)

I defected to the Green side (AMD)

She now has my P5Q Pro/E8500 with my old Xiggy. 

I couldnt resist this 945ES any longer...plus the two 16x PCI-e slots (4 all together) really decided it for me and I get to play with my loop some more this way.


----------



## etrigan420 (Jul 4, 2009)

Gah, this should be easy, but it's kickin' my ass... :shadedshu

I installed a Musashi on one of my 4850's, and as such, had to remove my X-Fi (Capacitor on X-Fi and mounting screw on Musashi wouldn't play nice enough for it to go into the top PCI slot, the heat sink itself wouldn't allow the X-Fi to fit into the bottom PCI slot).

ANYWHO...I'm trying to get the onboard sound to work, and for some reason, Windows 7 thinks that my z-560's are not plugged in.  It recognizes, and has installed drivers for, the HD controller itself (so yes, it's enabled), but no matter what I do it wont see the speakers as "Connected".

Grateful for any guidance!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jul 4, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> I defected to the Green side (AMD)
> 
> She now has my P5Q Pro/E8500 with my old Xiggy.
> 
> I couldnt resist this 945ES any longer...plus the two 16x PCI-e slots (4 all together) really decided it for me and I get to play with my loop some more this way.



I have to know what you think coming from a P45. Which board did you pick up?


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 4, 2009)

P45 boards clock like crazy, but the sheer power of this AMD setup is mind blowing....Windows boots in less than 10 seconds and that includes the POST screen, you wont get that with a E8500. 

The board I have is in SysSpecs (its always updated) but its a ASUS M3A79-T Deluxe and what a great board at that.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 6, 2009)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> WTF of all people you should know not to leave your PLL at auto, it overvolts like crazy.
> 
> I am using a P5Q D. What audio driver have you guys been using?



I don't need to mess with PLL voltages, my *A3* revision P5Q Pro doesn't have those issues like A1 and A2 revisions did  On another note I have a itchy cash finger.. thinking about snapping up a Q8400 for £140 inc. postage. From what I know the Q8400s are good chips, OC to about 4GHz and most results I look at show the Q8400 being faster in most tests than the Q9400 - more cache is not always better  

What you guys think? Satisfy my itchy cash finger?


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 6, 2009)

I'd say the Q6700 - x10 mutli


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 6, 2009)

Its TDP is also much higher, its 65nm not 45nm, and it won't OC as well or at least stay as cool  On a unrelated not Check this out. Its a pretty cool documentary on Mars.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 6, 2009)

Specs are pretty identical ket except the Q9400 has 2mb more cache. I'd go with that since the multi's are the same.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 6, 2009)

Thats my point, the 9400 is more expensive, but the extra cache doesn't help it much and hampers it more than it helps. I'm sure in some things the extra cache will help, but not by a significant margin. I'll be happy if the Q8400 can hit 3.8-4GHz 450+ FSB around 1.3v


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 6, 2009)

Ah right in that case q8400.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 6, 2009)

Yep, taking a big bite now. Bye-bye £140


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 6, 2009)

A quad is worth it


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 6, 2009)

Only if it can handle high FSB and can hit 4GHz  Trying to decide between ebuyer and lambatek now... £141 for delivery where I'll get it by wednesday, or take a gamble on ebuyer supersaver shipping and save another £3? (enough for a pint when I get frustrated ) Thoughts?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, bit the bullet and ordered the Q8400 off ebuyer, £137. As a result my E4400 and E7200 are surplus to requirements. £35 each including postage guys


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm tempted by a quad too now ketxxx.I may have enuff dosh for a q9550 soon too  I'm gonna be watching how you get on with yours.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 6, 2009)

500*8 will do the job for me  Q8400 is a nice chip, actually doing better than the Q9400 in most tests I looked at, both are the exact same chip the Q9400 just has a extra 2MB cache. I would of got a Q9550, but can't justify the cost essentially just for the extra cache, especially as it appears as though the cache doesn't actually do much above 4MB in most scenarios.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 6, 2009)

Whats the differance twixt q8400 and q9550 then? just cache.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 6, 2009)

Cache and a higher multi.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 6, 2009)

Grr.. I can't help but feel a little stiffed. I know I selected super saver shipping from ebuyer, but I just got a email saying my Q8400 will be delivered next tuesday  Thats not within their 5 working days they promise! Plus at £137 and all the money I spend on ebuyer you would think they would 24-72hr it, it would only cost them pennies


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 6, 2009)

No, that's what they do. They say the maximum, then post it earlier and give you a new date. 

When ever i've chosen 5day, i've got it either the next or the day after.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 6, 2009)

Must be something new then. They never done it with me before, always told me when it would be delivered when I get the despatch email not the payment confirmation email.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Grr.. I can't help but feel a little stiffed. I know I selected super saver shipping from ebuyer, but I just got a email saying my Q8400 will be delivered next tuesday  Thats not within their 5 working days they promise! Plus at £137 and all the money I spend on ebuyer you would think they would 24-72hr it, it would only cost them pennies



5 working days, you ordered after 5pm, so your "delivery days" start tomorrow, aka Tuesday



MoonPig said:


> No, that's what they do. They say the maximum, then post it earlier and give you a new date.
> 
> When ever i've chosen 5day, i've got it either the next or the day after.



Never happened to me in all the orders I ever did (and I did a lot before they stiffed me), guess you've just got lucky.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 6, 2009)

I'll wait for the despatch email before I go on a proper rant  but it better arrive soon I want some quad high FSB lovin


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't know, didn't really probe the poor thing  I'd say your safe with a A3 revision P5Q series board tho. With the amount of money I spent on this system now I really don't feel like buying a new mobo and CPU, so I bought the Q8400  Can't wait to see what she can do. Its a retail chip not OEM so the quality should be a lot better. All OEM intel chips I've bought have sucked for OCing. I guess intel save the best for reteail and let etailers flog the lemons for cheap.

On a side note, this is just a morbid curiosity thing, why don't we list how much our P45 systems have cost to build? I'll even kick things off 

Q8400 £137
2x2GB aXeRAM PC8500 £60 (on special, normally would of been £80)
P5Q Pro £120
2x XFX HD4830s £145 the pair
Xonar DX £60
800w PSU £70
22" LG Flatron £110
Logitech X540s £50 (another special, would of been £70-80 normally)

Cooling, case, opticals and HDD I re-used from other builds, although when I can be bothered with it I do need a new HDD. One I have now is super shit. Funny how I spent all that money yet all I really do on this puter is watch movies, listen to music and visit TPU and XS lol.


----------



## ace80 (Jul 7, 2009)

Look forward to your new results when you get it Ket.



tigger said:


> I'm tempted by a quad too now ketxxx.I may have enuff dosh for a q9550 soon too  I'm gonna be watching how you get on with yours.


You've not had that e8600 long, bored with it already? 
I'm gonna keep mine in wait for the winter oc's.

My 3870 has been dying the last couple of months, random vpu recovers, artifacts @ idle desktop, can't game for more than 5 mins  
So i've stuck in my trusty x1800's in crossfire   Now i can't wait for the new gen!


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 7, 2009)

fancy a swap tig?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 7, 2009)

Its a good chip,but i fancy a q9550,never tried a quad and i really dont have a clue as to the temps on this as the sensors are iffy.

Heres what my temps say atm,and this is with the 120.2 cooling the chip only,with it at 4ghz/1.2v






I will have enuff dosh to buy the 9550 soon,so i dont really need to sell the E8600 plus a mate has £100 in his sweaty mitt for this,if i let him buy it  Like ace says,i might keep it for some winter madness.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## ace80 (Jul 7, 2009)

Those do seem a tad high Tig, I'm @ 1.3v atm idle 34°c. During some of the hotter days i was @ 41°c idle @ 1.3v, but my room was at about 29/30°c
I know some e8600 do have sensors way off and you might be one of the unlucky ones. Do you have at your disposal any temp measuring equipment?
Or i'd try clocking it as low as you can on 1v, this should produce as less heat as possible and get you as near to ambient as you can get, hopefully the sensors pick this up.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

ace80 said:


> Look forward to your new results when you get it Ket.
> 
> You've not had that e8600 long, bored with it already?
> I'm gonna keep mine in wait for the winter oc's.
> ...



You can buy one of my 3870s if you want


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 7, 2009)

Heres my early morning temps.The temp in my room is about 21c.





Could my cpu temp actually be close to the indicated cpu temp and not the core1/2 temps?


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 7, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> No, that's what they do. They say the maximum, then post it earlier and give you a new date.
> 
> When ever i've chosen 5day, i've got it either the next or the day after.



Same as me with eBuyer..maybe its because we are pretty close to the company and it takes less time...either way they are pretty good on prices and the shipping aint bad either.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 7, 2009)

It's not whats shown, it's less. 

Mine changed abit, sometimes it was correct, sometimes not. That's 45nm sensors for ya.

My Q9550's Core3 never goes below 41c, even if the other cores are at 30c... lol.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 7, 2009)

Might as well not bother monitoring the temps on 45nm chips lol.


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 7, 2009)

My temps with a Quad....not exactly a C2Q but its still 45nm. 







Ambient = 13 - 16'C, at the moment its 6am and around 14'C in the basement.

Can you tell only one GPU is water cooled at the moment? :shadedshu


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 7, 2009)

I'm folding right now. Ambient temp : Chilly.


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 7, 2009)

My PII tops out about 30'C~ with Prime95, I'm sure it would be higher is my 4870's happened to be at 100% too with the help of FurMark.


Winter is the best time, -40'C and everyones happy.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

lol @ ambient temp: chilly. Such a accurate description moon


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't have an Ambient-izer... lol.

Chilly does it, i mean, it's cold and my leg hairs are on end... lol.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 7, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> I don't have an Ambient-izer... lol.
> 
> Chilly does it, i mean, it's cold and my leg hairs are on end... lol.



Well it cant be that chilly.

Must be about 20*C


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 7, 2009)

Doors open. Extractor fans on. Outside door (which is next to me room) is fully open... 

Oh it is.

It's not that Sunny up ere, son.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hmm, just checked BBC weather, says it 16 where you are.

Prob does feel cold comparitevly.

Guess the heat wave has fallen off faster in your area than the general rest of the UK, lol.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

Its nice an warm where I am  Also thought my Q8400 had turned up as a city link van pulled up... but false alarm. Thats cruel teasing me


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 7, 2009)

That heatwave ended day before last. It threw it down yesterday.

Today it's mild. Made a walk upto doctors (Ear Infection) and there was a nice breeze.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Its nice an warm where I am  Also thought my Q8400 had turned up as a city link van pulled up... but false alarm. Thats cruel teasing me



Wheres bouts you from Ket?

Its 21*C here in my room, BBC say 16*C  , and its just started to piss it down.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 7, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/18?count=10&area=Wakefield

There ya go. That's me.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

I live in horsham, near london. Sun is hiding behind the clouds atm but my temp reading says 23c.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> I live in horsham, near london. Sun is hiding behind the clouds atm but my temp reading says 23c.



Ah, London is always hottest part of the country cus of the nice blanket of gases


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

Horsham isn't that close to london, about a hour drive.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 7, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Horsham isn't that close to london, about a hour drive.



Ah ok fair enough.

Just always find it amazing London is hottest part of UK 99% of the time, lol.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

Thats due to the big red busses kicking out all those diesel fumes  Its remarkable how much more would get done if a "government" didn't exist. All a "government" does is dictate and lie through its arsehole.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry kett but thats just your typical ignorance from anyone that just skims through the news - the country would fucking crumble without a government - How many millions of people rely on public transport? If that fails, people cant get to work. People cant get to work, jobs dont get done, money is lost, and the unemployment rate sky rockets. What about waste management? Forget your bin services, just let a nice pile stack up on your back garden. Want your kids to have a good education? Forget it! Might as well put them on a farm to work for the rest of their lives! But wait, what about the sick and injured? Ha! Let them die! No governement, no NHS, we might as well just throw our arms wide and scream for another plague epidemic.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

No, its not. I'm just a person who god forbid thinks people should be self sufficient and rely on themselves. You know, like we all used to do.


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 7, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> No, its not. I'm just a person who god forbid thinks people should be self sufficient and rely on themselves. You know, like we all used to do.



That only works if everyone else is doing it...now, no one wants to do anything for themselves so we let others do it for us.


Its called The Modern Idle World We Live in.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

I call it people being lazy fuckwits. Anyone like that I hope this swine flu gets em.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 7, 2009)

AWESOME! Just got a email from ebuyer, my Q8400 is on its way!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 8, 2009)

woo! Just installed the Q8400  so far.. haven't noticed one bit of difference. Then again, its not OCd yet either I'm just running her in @ 1.2v. Actual is 1.17v. Revision is R0, Ain't they supposed to be one of the good ones?

ED - quick SS of CPU-Z and everest. Not too shabby for 1.17v


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 8, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Q9550
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090627/Q9550-1.png http://img.techpowerup.org/090627/Q9550-2.png
> 
> ...



How come your temps are so hot compared to mine?  CPU is 26c, while all 4 cores average 34.5c, this is with a fresh application of AS Ceramique and CPU fanspeed only about 60%, so temps are bound to drop more once the Ceramique cures.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 8, 2009)

Q8400 looks good there ket. Oc'd it much yet ?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 8, 2009)

Were is the cpu sensor? in the socket? can i use that instead of the core ones as they're a bit iffy?


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 8, 2009)

Not yet just pushing the FSB. Stock is 2.66GHz so I'm borderline for whats considered stock frequency. Tigs, the CPU socket sensor AFAIK is how the mobo reads the general core temp.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 8, 2009)

To quote myself: "All temps are whilst folding."

Idle there 30-33 (except core3 which is always 41c... lol.)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 8, 2009)

My core temps always seem to register 10c above the cpu(socket) temp.But they do move up and down.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 8, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> To quote myself: "All temps are whilst folding."
> 
> Idle there 30-33 (except core3 which is always 41c... lol.)



Ah ok, missed that bit  odd how one core is always 41c tho lol. No problems like that with me yet. I feel special, I got a quad where all the sensors work right


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 8, 2009)

Just a quick run, but here is a Streetfighter 4 result

SCORE: 20419
AVERAGE: 234.27FPS
OS: Windows 7 Ultimate
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q8400 @ 3.68GHz
Memory: 4096MB
Graphics Card: ATI Radeon HD 4830
Display Setting: 1680x1050 60Hz

Cats 9.6, HD4830s @ 655/2GHz, CPU 8*460 333 strap.

I'm not done there either


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jul 8, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Ah ok, missed that bit  odd how one core is always 41c tho lol. No problems like that with me yet. I feel special, I got a quad where all the sensors work right



Lucky, every sensor on my chip is stuck. 

What is the vid on that chip?

Ket can you do a quick wprime run at some point I want to see how these chips compare to their brothers with a larger cache. Thanks.
Cinebench would be great, too.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 8, 2009)

Heres my latest results. I think I'll settle on this, don't think I can go much higher, and for a quad this is pretty good anyway.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 8, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Heres my latest results. I think I'll settle on this, don't think I can go much higher, and for a quad this is pretty good anyway.



Seems quite a lot of voltage to put through a 45nm chip just for 3.7 GHz


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 8, 2009)

When my room is sorted, i'll be testing this Q9550 for a stable 4GHz+ clock. And a better, lower volt, 24/7 clock.


----------



## Scrizz (Jul 8, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Seems quite a lot of voltage to put through a 45nm chip just for 3.7 GHz



lolz


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Seems quite a lot of voltage to put through a 45nm chip just for 3.7 GHz



Nope. 1.38v is around the max safe voltage intel recommend, and getting quads stable with 450+ FSB and high frequency isnt easy. I could do 460FSB with a 6x multi @ 1.2v.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jul 9, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Nope. 1.38v is around the max safe voltage intel recommend, and getting quads stable with 450+ FSB and high frequency isnt easy. I could do 460FSB with a 6x multi @ 1.2v.



QFT, I'm acctually pretty impressed with that chip for the price. I had an e8400 that needed about the same vcc for a lower fsb.

What ram are you running? 6:5 at that fsb is impressive as well. What are your timings and PL?


----------



## mosheen (Jul 9, 2009)

can i join with a P5QL-PRO? 
Just trying knowing its only a p43 with 1001 bios.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 10, 2009)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> QFT, I'm acctually pretty impressed with that chip for the price. I had an e8400 that needed about the same vcc for a lower fsb.
> 
> What ram are you running? 6:5 at that fsb is impressive as well. What are your timings and PL?



My PL is 9, can probably get 8 but haven't really tried yet, still getting a feel for the quad. Memory timings are 5-5-5-15 and my RAM is 2x2GB aXeRAM. One thing which is very odd I noticed is how my vDIMM is oddly tied in with my system stability on higher CPU multipliers. When I run a low multi with all other settings the same I can lower vDIMM from 2.2 to 2v, yet when I use a higher multi (again without changing anything else) I have to raise my vDIMM or the system isn't stable.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 10, 2009)

What's highest FSB and Clock you've managed with that chip, ket?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jul 10, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> My PL is 9, can probably get 8 but haven't really tried yet, still getting a feel for the quad. Memory timings are 5-5-5-15 and my RAM is 2x2GB aXeRAM. One thing which is very odd I noticed is how my vDIMM is oddly tied in with my system stability on higher CPU multipliers. When I run a low multi with all other settings the same I can lower vDIMM from 2.2 to 2v, yet when I use a higher multi (again without changing anything else) I have to raise my vDIMM or the system isn't stable.



That is odd, if you play with your vtt can you get away without having to bump up your vdimm? Just wondering because of the lack of an option for adjusting the memory gtl on this board. I've heard of people saying things about vtt and vdimm needing a balance and was wondering if it had to do with GTLs.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 10, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> What's highest FSB and Clock you've managed with that chip, ket?



So far, 460MHz with a 6x multi. Haven't played with any skews yet.



BababooeyHTJ said:


> That is odd, if you play with your vtt can you get away without having to bump up your vdimm? Just wondering because of the lack of an option for adjusting the memory gtl on this board. I've heard of people saying things about vtt and vdimm needing a balance and was wondering if it had to do with GTLs.



Dunno. All I've done so far is;

BSEL strap: Auto
Mem frequency: 1128MHz
CPU multi: 8x
FSB: 450
GTL: .63
PLL: 1.54
FSB Term: 1.4
NB: 1.4
SB: 1.2
vcore: 1.4 (actual 1.38)
vDIMM: 2.1
CPU/NB skew: Auto
PL: 8
Clock Twister: Moderate
CPU/PCI-E spread spectrum: Disabled
DRAM static read control/training: disabled
mem OC charger: enabled

From experience with other boards being able to play with memory skews and things like that really don't do a lot for stability or clocking, you maybe gain a extra 10MHz. I'm starting to wonder if I should buy a P5Q Deluxe though just to see if Asus have done something in the PCB design to make my weird vDIMM issue "untied" from whatever its "tied" to on my P5Q Pro. I'd like to understand why my board has trouble clocking my memory high with my CPU OCd as well. Its not like the memory controller is on-die. Maybe I should just whack the SB right up to 1.4v and see what happens lol.

Heres my latest score from everest, seems alright, but doesn't feel quite up to snuff.


----------



## ace80 (Jul 10, 2009)

Alex, new bios for the P5Q3 deluxe wifi, version 2105 on asus site.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jul 10, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> So far, 460MHz with a 6x multi. Haven't played with any skews yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you happen to get the chance to play with your vSB? I'm very interested to see what is causing that. If not see what happens when you bump your vtt down to 1.36.

I didn't notice much of a difference with my memory clocks with 2 sticks when going from a dual to a quad on my Deluxe but your 1702m helped out quite a bit. Like I said I'm quite stumped by that one and really hope that you figure out what is causing that.

Moonpig- Nice clocks but see if you can bring down your PL a hair. I would be very happy at that voltage with those clocks and speedstep enabled.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 10, 2009)

OOOO can I join or what?!?!?! I have a Maximus 2 formula!!! wohooo the only  problem is I temporarily dont have online at my house so any bench shts will have to be pictured and uploaded as a photo insteadof a screen shot sad but true


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 10, 2009)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Did you happen to get the chance to play with your vSB? I'm very interested to see what is causing that. If not see what happens when you bump your vtt down to 1.36.
> 
> I didn't notice much of a difference with my memory clocks with 2 sticks when going from a dual to a quad on my Deluxe but your 1702m helped out quite a bit. Like I said I'm quite stumped by that one and really hope that you figure out what is causing that.
> 
> Moonpig- Nice clocks but see if you can bring down your PL a hair. I would be very happy at that voltage with those clocks and speedstep enabled.



My SB voltage? I haven't really played around with it a lot its been left at 1.2v, although raising it may help with FSB and DRAM clocks. Thinking about things maybe switching which RAM slots my sticks are in will help. The RAM itself should be good for 1150MHz depite being a 4GB kit being Transcend aXeRAM. I already decided 1.4v will be the most I push through this quad as its my 24/7 system. I tell ya tho, quad power sexes me up


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jul 11, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> My SB voltage? I haven't really played around with it a lot its been left at 1.2v, although raising it may help with FSB and DRAM clocks. Thinking about things maybe switching which RAM slots my sticks are in will help. The RAM itself should be good for 1150MHz depite being a 4GB kit being Transcend aXeRAM. I already decided 1.4v will be the most I push through this quad as its my 24/7 system. I tell ya tho, quad power sexes me up



Which dimms are you using? I'm assuming yellow. I wouldn't puch it much higher what do you really need that much more core speed for? I noticed quite the difference when I moved to a quad myself. 

If everyone else is going to be posting benchs WTF, I'll post a couple.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 11, 2009)

Its not the core speed I'm after its using a divider to give me a faster memory frequency. If I can get my read/write/copy results over 9.2GB\s, i'll settle for that. Currently my memory is indeed in the yellow slots. Its really annoying how I get odd instability when I use dividers for my memory that take things above around 1090MHz. I know this memory can take it I've had it booting 1170MHz @ 2.2v.


----------



## ace80 (Jul 11, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Its not the core speed I'm after its using a divider to give me a faster memory frequency. If I can get my read/write/copy results over 9.2GB\s, i'll settle for that. Currently my memory is indeed in the yellow slots. Its really annoying how I get odd instability when I use dividers for my memory that take things above around 1090MHz. I know this memory can take it I've had it booting 1170MHz @ 2.2v.


Its the same for me even with this ddr3 mobo, some dividers just dont boot at certain speeds even though i know my mem can handle it, Some of the speeds are even below stock frequency


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 11, 2009)

Thats not quite the same problem as I have. Your problem is related to your PL setting, try using PL9


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jul 11, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Thats not quite the same problem as I have. Your problem is related to your PL setting, try using PL9



I don't think that he is really "wrong" since with my settings the way that they are now I'm sitting at 4:5 stable but if I set my divider to 1:1 with eveything else the same my board won't even post.  It could just be my nbGTL but I never really looked into it. Might also be the strap like I said I'm not sure. This board can be funky certain dividers at different clock speeds.


----------



## ace80 (Jul 11, 2009)

Ok maybe its not quite the same but similar. Oh and i forgot to mention that it does depend on the fsb frequency aswell.
PL settings don't change things either, tried that before. I usually leave it at 9 anyway unless i'm shooting for high oc's. Currently running 9 @ 4.4ghz

I still haven't tried this new 2105 bios yet, maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 11, 2009)

Just noticed your using a Q3, things may be different, but for the rest of the P5Q boards PL setting does have a impact with different dividers. Some memory dividers just don't like any PL setting below 9, and depending on your system, you may need to use a PL higher than 9 to POST successfully.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 11, 2009)

*Can I Join?*

P5Q-Pro, 2002 BIOS

I'm on my third motherboard   First one was DOA.   Second one worked great.  Got it all working on air.  Put in my case, hooked up water cooling stuff, hit the button..... Did not boot!     Wish me luck on this one.

EDIT:  I see already joined.  Just update my Name and bios version.  Thanks


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 11, 2009)

That sucks.. be sure to clear the CMOS and remove the battery prior to doing anything else.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jul 11, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Just noticed your using a Q3, things may be different, but for the rest of the P5Q boards PL setting does have a impact with different dividers. Some memory dividers just don't like any PL setting below 9, and depending on your system, you may need to use a PL higher than 9 to POST successfully.



I never knew that, thanks. Thats good to know.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 11, 2009)

Happy camper here.  I got it to boot and idle at 4.0 GHz, 445 FSB all on the stock cooler.  Many thanks to Ketxxx, Tigger, and all the others I gleaned insight from.

I'm going to put it back to 3.6 @ 400, stick it in my case, hook up all the hoses,blocks, rads, fans, etc, _carefully_ check for leaks, make the sign of the cross, draw a pentagram around the case, hang wolfsbane and garlic from the door, sacrifice a lamb, mutter curses under my breath, and hit the power switch.

Hope to get to a stable 450 FSB for starters.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 12, 2009)

So, your not very supersticious then are you? :


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 12, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> So, your not very supersticious then are you? :



Not really.  Actually I'm disgustingly a rational being.  I wss just hedging my bets,....and trying to be funny.  

I've built, repaired, and otherwise fixed thousands of PC's in my life.  (It's what I do for Ducats.)  When it comes to my own PC's, however, it rarely goes smoothly.  This build has really been like a Shakespearean farce!   

Oh well, such is life.  This board seems to be healthy and I feel lucky.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 12, 2009)

OK Guy's, i need your help. I'm running a P5Q Pro and E8400 on water. Using Gskill 1066 ram. Can someone give me a screenshot of their bios settings for a 4+Ghz stable overclock? I'm at 3.6Ghz/1.35v with only FSB adjustment so far. Thanks in advance.


Oh yea, now subscribed.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 12, 2009)

i could but mines a E8600 so it wont help will it?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jul 12, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OK Guy's, i need your help. I'm running a P5Q Pro and E8400 on water. Using Gskill 1066 ram. Can someone give me a screenshot of their bios settings for a 4+Ghz stable overclock? I'm at 3.6Ghz/1.35v with only FSB adjustment so far. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Oh yea, now subscribed.



I was running an e8400 c0 on a P5Q D for a while but have gone with a quad since so I can't upload a SS but I can give you some specs on what I was using.

First of all which bios are you using and is that 1.35v with loadline enabled? I'm assuming no.

Anyways my e8400 wasn't the best clocker in the world so I needed around 1.4 vcc with loadline for 445x9. With that VCC I would set my VTT (FSB Term) to 1.38. I like to keep my VCC a little lower than my VCC under load. with that I used 0.64 ish cpuGTL. I also had my vNB set to 1.26v, you shouldn't need much more than that. I had my PLL at 1.56v. You should be able to pull off a 4:5 divider but if not just use a 5:6. I had my timings set to 5-5-5-15-55trfc-pl8. Hope that helps some. Good luck.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 12, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> OK Guy's, i need your help. I'm running a P5Q Pro and E8400 on water. Using Gskill 1066 ram. Can someone give me a screenshot of their bios settings for a 4+Ghz stable overclock? I'm at 3.6Ghz/1.35v with only FSB adjustment so far. Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> Oh yea, now subscribed.



Buck, I have the same setup.

FSB: 445
DRAM Read training: Disabled
CPU Voltage: 1.425
FSB Term. Voltage: 1.3
DRAM Voltage: 2.1
NB voltage: 1.2
SB voltage: 1.1
Line Load Calibration: Enabled
CPU Spread Spectrum: Disabled
PCIE: Spread Spectrum: Disabled
**********
Advanced:
Disable everything

I'm just beginning to fool around. With better cooling and better memory, I hope to get 450 FSB and (hopefully) lower voltages.

You be able to get 3.8 GHz/420 FSB with just CPU voltage increases.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 13, 2009)

NastyHabits said:


> Buck, I have the same setup.
> 
> FSB: 445
> DRAM Read training: Disabled
> ...



Excellent nastyhabits. I'll give it a go tonight. Thanks!


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 13, 2009)

I wouldn't run 1.425v for 24/7 clocks on a E8400. :shadedshu

If you need that for 24/7 @ 4GHz I'd downclock until its stable @ 1.39v max for 24/7 as its much safer, water or no water.


My settings for 4GHz on the E8400 + P5Q Pro are:
FSB: 500
Multi: 8
CPU Voltage: 1.37v
FSB Term: 1.36
DRAM Voltage: 1.95 (_FlexII's @ 1000mhz_) or 2.15v (_FlexII's @ 1200mhz_)
NB V: 1.35 (4GB kit)
SB V: Auto
LLC: Enabled
CPU SS: Disabled
PCI-e SS: Disabled


These settings are 24 hour Prime stable and I have used them for months without issue.

My E8500 does far better with 1.22v BIOS for 3.8GHz...stock voltage. 


*Edit:* Corsair dont make the Flex XLC line, NastyHabits, your SysSpecs is wrong.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 13, 2009)

And E8400 needs 1.425v to make 4GHz! Mine/Tiggs E8600 does it under 1.2v!

I know it's slightly higher, but thats a big difference!


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 13, 2009)

E8600 are just better binned samples, less voltage needed because the die its self is better sillicone.

The E8400 doesnt need 1.425v for 4GHz unless its a C0 or been heavily abused by you/someone before you got it...E0's are so much better and pretty much the only one worth buying.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 13, 2009)

Can someone suggest me some settings for a 4Ghz clock on a P5Q pro witha Q9550? I think i might take a shot at it.


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 13, 2009)

Check the settings I posted, it may work for you as the Q9550s usually clock well.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 13, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> I wouldn't run 1.425v for 24/7 clocks on a E8400. :shadeshu
> 
> If you need that for 24/7 @ 4GHz I'd downclock until its stable @ 1.39v max for 24/7 as its much safer, water or no water.
> 
> ...



Done, booted up and running solid with benchmarks. 24/7 folding and crunching should be a nice little torture test. Ram is running @ 1000mhz/5-5-5-12, so I got a little more room, right? Thanks for your help aCid!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 13, 2009)

Great chip thx moonpig.4ghz at 1.2v socket temp 25c/core temps 34c great PA120.3 rad too 

Shame about the iffy core temp sensors,i would love to know the true core temps with this PA120.3 rad.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 13, 2009)

1.425v won't kill a 45nm chip, especially in a P5Q board. Remember the BIOS setting is never what you actually get. Even with LLC enabled 1.425v will be more like 1.4v which is only just over what intel recommend as a safe operating voltage.

FYI intel recommend a maximum of 1.36v.


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 13, 2009)

No vdroop on my board at all.

I set 1.425v in the BIOS and I will get 1.425v in WIndows even under load.

Personally, I wouldnt take any 45nm Intel chip over 1.39v~ for 24/7...if you want to thats upto you.


I'm happy you got your chip running at 4GHz, Buck....ever chip is different so you may actually be able to get more on the same volts I did...it depends but its worth a try.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 13, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> No vdroop on my board at all.
> 
> I set 1.425v in the BIOS and I will get 1.425v in WIndows even under load.
> 
> ...



Got to agree and my board is exactly the same, what i set is what i get.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 13, 2009)

45nm isn't that fragile, anything up to 1.425v is alright. Once you start going to 1.45v+, then thats going to stress things. Theres always a few rare exceptions where theres no vdroop at all, one of my P5Q Pros is like that, in fact, it has some vboost under load, but for a vast majority there will be some vdroop.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 13, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> 45nm isn't that fragile, anything up to 1.425v is alright. Once you start going to 1.45v+, then thats going to stress things. Theres always a few rare exceptions where theres no vdroop at all, one of my P5Q Pros is like that, in fact, it has some vboost under load, but for a vast majority there will be some vdroop.



It sounds more like your mixing up 45nm and 65nm tbh.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 13, 2009)

I gets teh Vdroop


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 13, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> I gets teh Vdroop



eViagra may cure this.


----------



## DrPepper (Jul 13, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> eViagra may cure this.



erofl


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 13, 2009)




----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 13, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> It sounds more like your mixing up 45nm and 65nm tbh.



No, I'm not. Please don't say stupid things without researching it. Assuming just makes a ass out of you, and me. At least go visit XS and do some reading. 65nm chips people used to frequently push 1.55-1.6v through, 45nm you can't go above 1.4v or so unless you want to kill it, or happen to be running exotic cooling going for a WR.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 13, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> No, I'm not. Please don't say stupid things without researching it. Assuming just makes a ass out of you, and me. At least go visit XS and do some reading. 65nm chips people used to frequently push 1.55-1.6v through, 45nm you can't go above 1.4v or so unless you want to kill it, or happen to be running exotic cooling going for a WR.



Exactly, which is why i commented on the fact you were saying 1.45v was ok for 45nm.

1.4v would be the absolute max imo. And I have put 1.64v through my 65nm before.

Dont think i havent researched.

Feel free to fry your nice new quad, it doesnt bother me.


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 13, 2009)

I've had my E8400 up to 1.53v for the 4.954GHz SS but that was for no more than 3 minutes.

Most I've run for 24/7 was the E8400 @ 4.5GHz and that took about 1.39v~...I didn't see a point and took it down to 1.37v for 4GHz (may have been a bit high for that clock).


This is my personal view and whatever yours may be is fine too, I just don't want to kill my hardware or see any others do so by putting too many volts into something that doesn't need it.

1.425v on a 45nm Intel chip is too much for my liking, even under water as the silicone will degrade no matter what..its just a matter of time before something goes pop...if you can afford to replace your hardware ever 6~ months with new stuff then by all means drop 1.45v into your 45nm chip and be happy with the 300mhz clock difference from 1.39v - 1.45v


----------



## Inioch (Jul 13, 2009)

Buck Nasty, I see you have the same case as I do. How did you mount the radiator in your case? In the top holes or outside the case? Could you post some pictures please?

I'm asking, because I've been trying to figure out a good setup for the watercooling that I'll eventually get. Not that it's near as I'm broke right now. Just for future reference etc.


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 13, 2009)

The Tempest is pretty much an A900..whatever goes in the Antec will also work in the NZXT.

Rear mounted rad/pump on the bottom of the case will make sense for a custom setup....BuckNasty has a prebuilt water loop so his pump is integrated in the block, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Inioch (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm planning on mounting the rad on the top, since there are supposed to be predrilled holes for it. I was just wondering how Buck set it up, (push or pull etc).

I kinda had in mind a single rad on top, with just the cpu in the loop, later 2nd rad and vid cards in the loop too.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 13, 2009)

Go me for putting 1.7V through mine!


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jul 14, 2009)

aCid888* said:


> The Tempest is pretty much an A900..whatever goes in the Antec will also work in the NZXT.
> 
> Rear mounted rad/pump on the bottom of the case will make sense for a custom setup....BuckNasty has a prebuilt water loop so his pump is integrated in the block, if I remember correctly.



Not prebuilt, but partially built. I have the Swiftech H2o-220 compact with Rad mounted horizontally at the top of the Tempest case(Swiftech advises against horizontal mounting on this model radiator). 2 Ruilian Science 120mm fans draw air out of the case. it's a little tricky purging all the air from the system, but rock solid when finished. Not bad for $140.00 on Newegg.
*
*** note the 2 screws in between fans which hold the rad in place*












I left the top cover off the case to improve airflow. I also have the case side panels off 24/7. The stock 140mm fans on the Tempest bite. These 120mm's that came with the Swiftech kit work great and can really move some air.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 14, 2009)

How do those swiftech kits perform buck? I love the aspect of the pump and block being together, such a space / money saver.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 14, 2009)

The pumps are awesome,basically a 10w ddc,but they vibrate on the motherboard(well mine did) I just got a xspc res top and converted mine to a 18w pump.






Its been like this for a looong time now with no problem.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow . . . so basically your getting a DDC pump? Just wow.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 14, 2009)

Yep and its basically a ddc3.2(355) 18watter.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 14, 2009)

I wasnt too sure on their build quality / effectiveness, but that seems to be a big plus for the kit.


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 14, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> Exactly, which is why i commented on the fact you were saying 1.45v was ok for 45nm.
> 
> 1.4v would be the absolute max imo. And I have put 1.64v through my 65nm before.
> 
> ...



I have a E7200 I'm running 1.5v through right now, its been like that for a year over and its fine  By your logic that chip should be dead by now. Also by your logic, you imply running volts higher than what the manufacturer recommends is fatal, within reason, this certainly is not true. Duh, we (or I am at least) a overclocker, I expect to have to run slightly over what manufacturers recommend for 24/7 voltages to get where I want. I just take the necessary precautions to make sure any extra voltage I do have to run through components is adequately compensated for with proper cooling. I won't name names, but you all know who you are posting pics of your systems and having nothing but a teeny tiny HS on your mobos NB and frying the poor thing with volts and not so much as putting a 40mm fan on top of the NB HS :shadedshu

Heres a bit of basic maths for people.

45nm chips: recommended max voltage 1.36v, +10% of maximum recommended operating voltage = 1.49v. That is the MAX a 45nm chip should be subject to, and even then your still restricted by whatever cooling you use. On air, about 1.4v is probably the max you should put through the chip.

Now, one more example.

2x2GB RAM kit: Manufacturer recommends 2v operating voltage, +10% of maximum recommended operating voltage = 2.2v.

Everybody seems to forget that regardless of the hardware, it MUST be designed with a +10% out-of-spec voltage tolerence. This applys for EVERYTHING. CPUs, GPUs, RAM, BGA ICs, etc.


----------



## Inioch (Jul 14, 2009)

BUCK NASTY said:


> Not prebuilt, but partially built. I have the Swiftech H2o-220 compact with Rad mounted horizontally at the top of the Tempest case(Swiftech advises against horizontal mounting on this model radiator). 2 Ruilian Science 120mm fans draw air out of the case. it's a little tricky purging all the air from the system, but rock solid when finished. Not bad for $140.00 on Newegg.
> *
> *** note the 2 screws in between fans which hold the rad in place*
> 
> I left the top cover off the case to improve airflow. I also have the case side panels off 24/7. The stock 140mm fans on the Tempest bite. These 120mm's that came with the Swiftech kit work great and can really move some air.



Thanks a lot Buck. So the rad is only fastened to the case by 4 screws? (2 in the pic & 2 on the other side)
The mounts should be quite universal I imagine, since I was planning on using a Black Ice Xtreme 240


----------



## Ketxxx (Jul 15, 2009)

Woot! Finally ordered my new HDD  Picked me up a 640GB Western Digital Caviar Black with 32MB cache for £52  Heres the link for anyone thinking of getting a new drive. Its a fantastic drive that scores very highly in all reviews I've read for it.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jul 15, 2009)

Ketxxx said:


> Woot! Finally ordered my new HDD  Picked me up a 640GB Western Digital Caviar Black with 32MB cache for £52  Heres the link for anyone thinking of getting a new drive. Its a fantastic drive that scores very highly in all reviews I've read for it.



Is that the AALS? I've been wanting to pick up a couple of those bad. What drive are you currently using? Post your results based on real world useage when you get it installed.


----------



## NastyHabits (Jul 16, 2009)

kyle2020 said:


> How do those swiftech kits perform buck? I love the aspect of the pump and block being together, such a space / money saver.



I've been using the same pump/block unit that BuckNasty has on my p35 for well over a year now.  My E6750 Conroe cranks along at 3.6 GHz, 450 FSB and it NEVER hits 40c. All this with a 120mm HW labs Black Ice Extreme X-flow rad.  Here's a screen shot of temps while folding.







I can recommend this pump/block combo to anyone with a cramped case (like me).  The pump is just as Tigger describes it.  A DCC 3.1.  The block is the old Swiftech Apogee.  I purchased mine for $79 which is quite a deal considering.  Also, I have experienced none of the vibration issues Tigger mentioned.  But he's not alone.  I've read of other people having a similar experience. 

And a tip of the hat to Ketxxx, I'm running an xspc block on my Northbridge.


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 25, 2009)

Bump!

We we're even on the first page!

Ok people, need some help. I fancy setting all my BIOS settings manually. But im not sure what i need for somethings. So, help me... lol.

All's i've set is:

8.5 Multi , 425 FSB , 1.25v (Cleared BIOS, i know it goes lower but i ain't checked yet) , 1066MHz , LLC Enabled.

Thanks!


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm running into major problems with my quad getting past 4ghz my vrms above the socket get screamin hot and my pc shuts down has anyone else had this happen with m2f


----------



## aCid888* (Jul 26, 2009)

M2F poor cooling strikes again??


Keep the VRM's cool with a fan over the top of them or at least blowing somewhere near them....too hot and you will get random crashes or they will just die in time.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 27, 2009)

Yea I figured it was just poor build quality asus really dropped the ball on this board


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 28, 2009)

would any of you gents know the safest voltage to run through a P5Q northbridge?? Im gonna make my 3rd attempt at getting 4Ghz (lols) I recken thats what was holding me back last time but it completely slipped my mind completely.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Jul 28, 2009)

overclocking101 said:


> Yea I figured it was just poor build quality asus really dropped the ball on this board



Yeah, the chipset cooling on the Deluxe is no better. The Enzotech sinks worked wonders for me.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 28, 2009)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Yeah, the chipset cooling on the Deluxe is no better. The Enzotech sinks worked wonders for me.



Works fine for me.


----------



## kyle2020 (Jul 28, 2009)

NB cooling on my scantily clad pro is fine too, as we speak its at a cool 28*C.



FreedomEclipse said:


> would any of you gents know the safest voltage to run through a P5Q northbridge?? Im gonna make my 3rd attempt at getting 4Ghz (lols) I recken thats what was holding me back last time but it completely slipped my mind completely.



When i did my 4.05Ghz runs I always left the NB / SB voltages to auto and never had a single issue. Just tweaked CPU / ram voltages.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 29, 2009)

STABLE!!!


----------



## dadi_oh (Jul 29, 2009)

*Can I join*

Currently running a P5Q-PRO and a Q9550 and searching for a stable 4GHz clock.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jul 31, 2009)

I was pointed this way by mlee49 in need of a new MB for my rig and Asus is my brand of choice i had a few ? about the P5Q series that hopefully you guys can answer.

Before i get to the questions here's whats going into it,the E6400 and this pos P5NSLI where given to me and i recently bought some future proof ram to get away from my Opteron rig .
E6400~ZALMAN CNPS9500
OCZ REAPER HPC DDR2 1066 @ 5-5-5-18 2.2v 2x2Gb
9800GTX + SSC
X-Fi Fatality pci
2 ATA drives
1 WD raptor 150
Silverstone 750W psu 60A rail 8pin cpu ect

So ill start with the questions.
1. What version of the board should i get -E, Pro turbo, Deluxe, Premium? im leaning towards the -e
2. Will the cpns9500 clear the heatsinks on this board ?
3. How well does it clock with the older core2 cpu's ? I do plan on upgrading in the future.
4. Will it play nice with my ram configuration?
5. Has anyone tried Win 7 X64 ? My biggest issue besides not being able to get near 300mhz fsb with this board is Win7 x64 don't work on this P5NSLI, Ethernet issues so i lose out on 1gb of ram .

Thanks in advance for looking over this and hopefully answering some of my ?


----------



## crazy pyro (Jul 31, 2009)

Stuff I've gleaned from reading this thread with regards your questions:
The E rarely has functioning LLC, if you want to be getting really good overclocks you'd be best off getting the Deluxe I think as Ket's modded the BIOS loads which is meant to help.
They seem to overclock pretty well with Q6600s which are just two older C2D CPUs strapped together.
No idea about your RAM Q, check the ASUS website would be your best bet.
Win 7X64 worked nicely on my desktop before my hard disk went kablooie, Alex has been running it for ages with minimal issues too.


----------



## Hysteria (Aug 30, 2009)

Still here folks!

Plodding along with my P5Q Pro!

Next stop SSD!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 30, 2009)

I dont think the llc really matters,not for me anyway.I figured the -E was the best compromise twixt price and features for me.And it is a very fine overclocking board,and supremely reliable.


----------



## Inioch (Aug 30, 2009)

Batou: I'll try to answer at least some of your questions.

1.) Can't really say anything, only one I've had is this Pro. But It's good as long as you strap on a fan yo the NB heatsink. It gets quite hot.

2.) Heatsink clearance is nice, I don't recall anyone having trouble with the P5Q's.

3.) Dunno 

4.) It should. The ram slots aren't too close to the cpu, and your cooler should be mounted so, that there's plenty room. And Reapers should work just fine. Do use Ket's bios though, they rock!

5.) Running 7 x64 RC and no problems whatsoever. Rock solid oc too. 422 FSB, and peeps are running 500 without problems.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 31, 2009)

I have got a s1283 xiggy on mine,and even with a 38mm fan on it,its still got a inch twixt cooler and ram.


----------



## johnspack (Aug 31, 2009)

I can answer about hsf clearance,  I've got the bigger 9700 and there is tons of room.  Also,  had a weird issue with installing,  but it did,  and win7 64 runs like a dream on this board!  As soon as I got it,  I flashed Ket's modded bios on it,  and my mushkin ram runs perfect with it,  although I have no idea about OCZ stuff.  It took my e8400 right to 3.6ghz at stock volts,  but I'll have to learn how to oc this thing to go above 3.6....  The NB on my pro stays pretty cool with that heat pipe, but I've got piles of fans on my box.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 3, 2009)

Well,  now am at 3.7 24/7 stable.  My gtx280 went from 12k 3dmark06 to 16.5k.  Haven't tried vantage,  but at 3.6 I went from 13k to 15.1k.  My games are all more stable,  and of course faster.  Tweaking this thing is a pain compared to amd,  but the results are worth it!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 17, 2009)

NastyHabits,thats a lot of vcore for 3.6,my old 6750 did 3.6 at 1.41v.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Sep 20, 2009)

q6600 on the way


----------



## Kweku (Sep 26, 2009)

Add me to this club fam... I got a p5q-e just a couple of days back.


----------



## 3dsage (Sep 26, 2009)

Im in with a MIIF, gonna have a Cele E1200 to mess with til I decide on wether to go i5 or buy a 45nm Quad.


----------



## ju-rek (Oct 11, 2009)

I would like to join your club, my result:
[img=http://img503.imageshack.us/img503/7922/stres.th.jpg]


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 11, 2009)

Back here again, got my P5Q3 again, this time with a xeon 3220, only got it to 3.5 so far but it can do more.


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 12, 2009)

tigger said:


> I have got a s1283 xiggy on mine,and even with a 38mm fan on it,its still got a inch twixt cooler and ram.



just like me i got the 38mm beast on there 
i love my P5Q-E


----------



## ace80 (Oct 12, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Back here again, got my P5Q3 again, this time with a xeon 3220, only got it to 3.5 so far but it can do more.


Welcome back, good to see someone else with a P5Q3. 
How you finding it? Had any funky issues?


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 12, 2009)

I've had all sorts of funky issues with this board!

The biggest one being I thought I had cracked 5ghz, but no, with this board rather then failing to boot, set its multi to 6 by its self *face palm*

Also after I save settings to the bios sometimes it likes to lock up and I have to switch it off. via the mains.

Sometimes it doesn't automatically realise the over clock failed so won't even get into bios, but I learnt a quick way to clear the cmos without removing the battery.

Unplug computer from mains, press power button to insta-drain the power and thus wipe the cmos to default.

Other then that its a pretty sweet board!

Can nearly crack 500fsb which I don't think is bad for a P45 at all, especially not a top end one.


----------



## Grnfinger (Oct 12, 2009)

ooo I wanna play


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 12, 2009)

Nicely done, I didn't realise water cooling was so effective.


----------



## ace80 (Oct 12, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> I've had all sorts of funky issues with this board!
> 
> The biggest one being I thought I had cracked 5ghz, but no, with this board rather then failing to boot, set its multi to 6 by its self *face palm*
> 
> ...


Thought so, pretty much all you said happens to me. Glad you found your way round them. 99% of my problems are usually cleared by just unplugging from mains.
My biggest pain is sometimes when it won't boot due to ocing, i have to remove 1 stick of ram then its fine.
500fsb is easily done on a duo even on all auto settings, i couldn't say for quads though. You'll get there!


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 12, 2009)

Its a shame that the board is purely supported by Asus.

As I said, other then its quirks its nice!

Other then a fan header decided to burn its self out as well : /

Glad in a way that someone else has the same problems, I thought I had epic bad luck.


Here's another P5Q3 quirk, atleast with my own.





Not enough volts for your OC? No problem! P5Q3 will just disable some cores.

1.40645 volts gets me a dual core, 1.41 volts gets me a tri core.


----------



## Dice (Oct 14, 2009)

Im out, went P55. see you around peeps.


----------



## ace80 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey Panther, i was viewing some of the other threads and noticed your p5q3 died. What happened?
Its true its poorly supported by asus. Just been on their website and compared yours to my deluxe and there's plenty more updates for mine, hell their still releasing updates.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 22, 2009)

Just bought and paid for a p5q deluxe.  Think I'll have a few questions..  like gtl settings for nb and cpu now that I have those...


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Oct 22, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Just bought and paid for a p5q deluxe.  Think I'll have a few questions..  like gtl settings for nb and cpu now that I have those...



I allways refer people to the XS GTL thread stickied in the intel section. There is some really good info there that helped me out a lot. It's not really a cut and dry answer. Your optimum values will change based on VCC, VTT, FSB, vNB, etc. They can be a pain to set but helped my drop my VCC and I wouldn't have gotten my board stable without nbGTL settings with 8GB or ram.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 23, 2009)

One final question... is it possible to get an co e8400 24/7 stable at 4ghz on this deluxe mobo,  or would I be beating my head against the wall?  Edit:  on air....


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Oct 24, 2009)

johnspack said:


> One final question... is it possible to get an co e8400 24/7 stable at 4ghz on this deluxe mobo,  or would I be beating my head against the wall?  Edit:  on air....



Easily, no doubt about it. I ran 425x9 on my 780i and my C0 wasn't the best clocker in the world. A small bump in VCC and my deluxe was running 445x9 stable and could do more but that chip really liked the volts.


----------



## Delta6326 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hello i have a P5Q pro and i love it im about to try and OC my Q6600 any ides on what i should try and set my Voltage and FSB to for trying to get a 3.2ghz? check system specs for more


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Oct 25, 2009)

Delta6326 said:


> Hello i have a P5Q pro and i love it im about to try and OC my Q6600 any ides on what i should try and set my Voltage and FSB to for trying to get a 3.2ghz? check system specs for more



It's going to vary with every chip. You'll just need to do some tweeking and find out what yours likes.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 27, 2009)

Darn NCIX,  have to wait another day for my deluxe?  This is killing me...  Plus my old athon mobo is bad sick now,  can barely stay online,  here asus mobo,  mobo!  My ascents are sceaming for a real mobo!
Edit:  they just shipped today,  Tuesday!  Now I have to wait for Canada post,  gawd help me....


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 29, 2009)

ace80 said:


> Hey Panther, i was viewing some of the other threads and noticed your p5q3 died. What happened?
> Its true its poorly supported by asus. Just been on their website and compared yours to my deluxe and there's plenty more updates for mine, hell their still releasing updates.



Hey, well actually it was my fault, when I was taking the true back plate off it go stuck, so I had to lever it off, but doing so scratched the board, and thus buggered up the electrical lanes 

Got a new one back from RMA now though 

Initially I thought it wasn't as good as my last, but no core locking problems!

hell even the bios options work correctly, when I apply an over clock it actually resets and works! and if the over clock is to much it will reset too  AMAZING  


I have a question though, there is an area of Mofsets on the board, without a heatsink, I decided to put a heatsink on these, you know on the off chance it might improve overclocking, but the thing is they don't get hot AT all, what they hell are they for?


Also anyone familiar with q6600 or xeon 3220?

I'm needing much more volts then I should for 3.5 ghz (1.45 in bios) Is there any other voltages or settings I should fiddle with?

I've put the NB voltage up to 1.44, other then that most things are on auto.


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 29, 2009)

best off asking Kyle, his Q6600 is golden, so it should clock similar to yours.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 29, 2009)

He's never around when I need him 

The cheek!


----------



## Grnfinger (Oct 29, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Hey, well actually it was my fault, when I was taking the true back plate off it go stuck, so I had to lever it off, but doing so scratched the board, and thus buggered up the electrical lanes
> 
> Got a new one back from RMA now though
> 
> ...



CPU PLL and FSBT will lower vcore, proper GTL settings will also help but this is usually for high FSB
Still have my Q6600 tucked away it was to good to sell once I was done with it.


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 29, 2009)

Could you recommend some settings I could try ?


like what to set CPU PLL etc.


----------



## Grnfinger (Oct 29, 2009)

pantherx12 said:


> Could you recommend some settings I could try ?
> 
> 
> like what to set CPU PLL etc.



sure I'll hunt up my templates and post them
my runs were done on a X38 board but you should be able to adapt the setting easily


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks will really help me out! 
If I can get 3.6ghz at 1.45 volts I'll be happy.


----------



## Grnfinger (Oct 29, 2009)

Hope it helps

Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual 
OC From CPU Level Up : Auto
CPU Ratio Control : Manual 
- Ratio CMOS Setting : 9
FSB Frequency : 425
FSB Strap to North Bridge : 333
PCI-E Frequency: 110
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-1133
DRAM Command Rate : 2T
DRAM Timing Control: Manual 
CAS# Latency : 5
RAS# to CAS# Delay : 5
RAS# Precharge : 5
RAS# ActivateTime : 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : 3
Row Refresh Cycle Time : 42
Write Recovery Time : 6
Read to Precharge Time : 3

Read to Write Delay (S/D) : 8
Write to Read Delay (S) : 3
Write to Read Delay (D) : 5
Read to Read Delay (S) : 4
Read to Read Delay (D) : 6
Write to Write Delay (S) : 4
Write to Write Delay (D) : 6






CPU Voltage : 
CPU PLL Voltage : 1.60 ( my board overvolted so it was 1.71 real)
North Bridge Voltage : 1.51v
DRAM Voltage : 2.10
FSB Termination Voltage : 1.40 
South Bridge Voltage : 1.050
Loadline Calibration : Enabled
CPU GTL Reference : 0.63x
North Bridge GTL Reference : 0.67x
DDR2 Channel A REF Voltage : DDR2-REFF
DDR2 Channel B REF Voltage : DDR2-REFF
DDR2 Controller REF Voltage : DDR2-REFF
SB 1.5V Voltage : 1.5v

NB LED Selection : NB Volt 
SB LED Selection : SB Volt 
CPU LED Selection : CPU VOlt 
Voltiminder LED : Enable

CPU Spread Spectrum : Disabled 
PCIE Spread Spectrum : Disabled 

Advanced CPU Configuration 
CPU Ratio Control : Manual 
- Ratio CMOS Setting : 9
C1E Suppport : Disabled 
CPU TM Function : Disabled 
Vanderpool Technology : Disabled 
Execute Disable Bit : Enabled 
Max CPUID Value Limit : Disabled


----------



## pantherx12 (Oct 29, 2009)

Cheers, hopefully it helps!

Will give it a try when I'm back from the post office 


Edit: no joy : [ think the CPU is past its prime.


----------



## robywan (Nov 1, 2009)

*can i join!*

board model: ASUS P5Q - Pro (p45 of course and ICH10)
BIOS: 1406 (dated 10/02/08) its a little out of date


----------



## johnspack (Nov 1, 2009)

It is born!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Almost 2.5M points in folding and still counting thankyou!


----------



## johnspack (Nov 2, 2009)

Need to be pointed in the right direction here..  at 3.82Ghz,  ram at 1123,  ram won't go much higher,  and I'll have to change things to get 4.  I'm also wondering if I should decrease vtt on this puppy,  not sure about all these settings yet,  screenshot from a very bad camera alert! :




I did up vcore a bit.... 1.320v,  nb at 1.22v,  so far stable at 3.82,  warhead runs fast at 1920x1200,  all enthusiast,  2xaa,  lag zero!  Now for some gta4!


----------



## johnspack (Nov 3, 2009)

Never mind,  orthos stable,  next step:









at this voltage,  I don't see the point in 4.....
I want to play with gtl settings now,  and see if I can reduce vcore.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 5, 2009)

Discovered something interesting,  I need to set SB voltage at 1.20v from default of 1.10 in order to run my gtx280 at 1512 shaders.  If I don't,  I get garbled colours all over the screen like the card's ram is bad.  Soon as I do,  games run for hours no problem.    Didn't think sb should have anything to do with my single pci-e card on this mobo...  (I'm using the primary)
This should show I'm using full 16x pci-e2: 




Is it normal to have to run the sb at higher voltage to oc your vid card?  I thought the nb handled the primary video card?  Sorry,  learning stuff here....


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Nov 5, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Discovered something interesting,  I need to set SB voltage at 1.20v from default of 1.10 in order to run my gtx280 at 1512 shaders.  If I don't,  I get garbled colours all over the screen like the card's ram is bad.  Soon as I do,  games run for hours no problem.    Didn't think sb should have anything to do with my single pci-e card on this mobo...  (I'm using the primary)
> This should show I'm using full 16x pci-e2:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/091105/gtx1.jpg
> Is it normal to have to run the sb at higher voltage to oc your vid card?  I thought the nb handled the primary video card?  Sorry,  learning stuff here....



Well you should play with your VTT before you touch your GTLs since auto tends to overvolt and the GTLs are based off of your VTT. Secondly it sounds like the southbridge at 1.1 may have been causing some crosstalk with the shaders running at 1512 for some reason but thats just a guess. I would be willing to bet setting your pci-e frequency to 101 would also have done the trick.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 5, 2009)

Ah,  didn't know that about vtt,  thought it was other way around,  if I change it,  I have to change gtls too,  I have to go back and read all that stuff again..  I may see if messing with that will help me maybe to get 3.9 stable at a vcore I can stand.  I prefer to keep at 1.36v for 24/7,  it's being rock solid at 3.8 with 1.32v.  Oh,  and I did have pci-e set to 102,  so it did need the sb bump.  Also I hadn't disabled pci-e spread spectrum,  not sure if it needs that off or not....


----------



## pantherx12 (Nov 5, 2009)

I'll ask here too, the mosfets above the CPU socket on a p5q3 are they activated?

As they're cold to touch even when everything in my system is underload, if they've not activated is there anyway to do so?

I've already got a mosfet cooler for when/if I can/


----------



## johnspack (Nov 5, 2009)

Interesting,  I just felt all 3 of my mosfet heatsink/heatpipe rads,  and they are just slightly warm to the touch,  so I guess all 16 phases are running....  haven't checked under load yet,  but I bet they get fairly warm.

Edit:  3.9 is looking stable with vtt at 1.14v and cpu at 1.336v,  probably will need more tweaking,  but thanks for the tip Baba!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Nov 6, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Interesting,  I just felt all 3 of my mosfet heatsink/heatpipe rads,  and they are just slightly warm to the touch,  so I guess all 16 phases are running....  haven't checked under load yet,  but I bet they get fairly warm.
> 
> Edit:  3.9 is looking stable with vtt at 1.14v and cpu at 1.336v,  probably will need more tweaking,  but thanks for the tip Baba!



You may want to read through the first few pages of this thread there is some good info on the different schools of thought on setting your GTLs and VTT that are explained much better than I possibly can.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 6, 2009)

Yep,  that's the thread I need to go back and read!  I've read it many times now,  still trying to get it...  but 3.9 is rock solid gaming stable now,  crysis has never run so fast!





I may see if I can get 4 stable at 1.36v,  but I kind of doubt it....
Edit:  3dmark06 has gone from just over 12k on my athlon,  to 17.7k right now,  bet I can do better!
Edit2:  I believe this is my max 24/7 oc for this CO.  1.336v is really nice.  I believe gtl settings will come into play when I get a nice quad.....


----------



## miko2323 (Nov 6, 2009)

*e2140 FSB wall*

Need help Overclocking my e2140 with P5Q Deluxe.

I hit a wall at 360 FSB. Just under 2.9Ghz.
was hoping I would be able to get a higher Clock using this board.

Loving it thus far anyway.

I am farely new to overclocking so any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Any ideas on what I can try?

I am using Kets's modded P5Q Deluxe Bios. Runs great just that The FSB wall still exists.

I'v found that I get the most stable clock when I leave most on AUTO and just bump CPU Voltage up to 1.45.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 8, 2009)

First thing I would try is pull one stick of ram and just have 2 sticks in proper dual-channel mode(using the 2 yellow slots) and see if you get better.  I've checked reviews ect and this chip has gone to 3.2ghz at 400fsb on a p35 motherboard!  So should be easy on your motherboard.  Also for high fsb,  it helps to up NB voltage.  I believe mines at 1.26v right now,  might be lower I'll have to check next reboot.  So up the NB voltage,  pull one stick of ram,  and try 400.  Getting 1066mhz ram might also be a good idea.  Two sticks of 1066 4GB kit ram would be best.


----------



## miko2323 (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks for the tips... Will give those a try later tonight.

But I think it's time I got rid of the old e2140. It is clearly a bottleneck in my current setup. 
I see an immediate increase in my Framerates after the overclock.
My chip at default speeds of 1.6Ghz just can't hack games like Crysis and Far Cry2 at 1920x1080 Full Detail.

e2140 at my current 2.9Ghz gives me a minimum Framerate of 26FPS and an average of 36 - 40 FPS. Which is cool as it is just over the playable MINIMUM.

But yeah long story short. Could any1 recommend a decent budget C2D or Quad Core.
E7600 or Q8400 maybe? Would like to see what this board can really do with just air cooling.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 18, 2009)

Discovered a stability trick,  reduce your .67x gtl to .645x,  but not lower.  Good for e8400 co stepping cpus. Good for 3.92 24/7. Weird but true....


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Nov 18, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Discovered a stability trick,  reduce your .67x gtl to .645x,  but not lower.  Good for e8400 co stepping cpus. Good for 3.92 24/7. Weird but true....



It all depends on your VTT. I found around .645 to be best for my  e8400 c0 at 425x9 personally. Keep in mind that a difference of half a percent can mean the difference between 1 to 2 hour prime small fft stable and 24/7 stable.


----------



## johnspack (Nov 20, 2009)

Gotcha!  I've also learned how stable this platform is,  gawd it rocks!  Yes,  .645 gtl works best for my settings.  Just wish I hadn't  had to deal with a dying gtx280 in the process.  I'm going to crank it back up,  and make my 9800gtx scream for mercy!


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Nov 20, 2009)

johnspack said:


> Gotcha!  I've also learned how stable this platform is,  gawd it rocks!  Yes,  .645 gtl works best for my settings.  Just wish I hadn't  had to deal with a dying gtx280 in the process.  I'm going to crank it back up,  and make my 9800gtx scream for mercy!



191.07 has another victim. Funny thing is that I sold a GTX260 a little over a year ago and the buyer just contacted me claiming that 260 met the same fate. I'm glad that I'm running an HR-03.


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Nov 28, 2009)

I am going to be ding a fresh install of Window 7 at some point soon and was wondering which chipset drivers that you guys are using? Are you just using the default Windows 7 drivers or updating to the ones on the Asus website?

Thanks


----------



## ABMJR (Dec 12, 2009)

*Can I join*

P5QC Will post my BIOS as soon as uTorrent is stopped....

Thanks All


----------



## johnspack (Dec 15, 2009)

I use the asus site drivers for my deluxe.  Stable as hell!  Now a question of my own,  if you're doing a high cpu oc,  and using gtl refs to stabilize and lower vcore ect,  if you unbalance the gtls,  would it cause problems for say communication with the video card?  I was using .630+ .640 and got what looked like a video card crash(splotchy coloured screen),  so I went .635+ .650 and everything appears stable now.  I'm not sure if I'm just not cursed by reference Palit made cards or not.....  Edit:  okay that was dumb even for me...  could a destabilized cpu cause video problems... probably yes.  I'll work on it....


----------



## jlewis02 (Dec 15, 2009)

Can I join?
Maximus II Formula 
Bios 2202 I think its the new one.




I run it at 3.8ghz 24/7 tho.


----------



## Inioch (Dec 15, 2009)

johnspack said:


>



Nice clocks and good to see someone pushing a C0 nowadays. Im following your progress with interest.
Once I get my loop together, it's time to push this baby.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 16, 2009)

Turns out my video card was dying,  so I can go back to tweaking my c0!  An unstable video card does not help ocing....  I've been keeping it around 3.9ghz because of these problems,  but with my rock solid 9800gtx,  I could probably game at 4+ghz.  I was playing with gtl settings until my stupid gtx280 went whacky and threw off my train of concentration.  Now I'll correct those again and hopefully pull 4ghz 24/7 off next...  tweaked,  my 9800gtx is pulling off close to the same fps as my 280,  must have been sick....
Edit:  and my vcore is down to 1.328v,  and I should be able to lower yet...


----------



## johnspack (Dec 17, 2009)

Well I'm back up to 3.93.  I'll try an orthos stable 4 tomorrow, but still not sure if this chip will do it at 1.36v.  If it takes 1.4v just for 700mhz,  and I'm at 1.32v right now,  not worth it....  Could try a bit more gtl balancing,  at 630/645 right now,  very stable.


----------



## johnspack (Dec 17, 2009)

Well,  despite my video card loss,  I finally got an orthos stable 4ghz.  Both gtls at .635 and a slight bump in vcore.  Had to do a bios reset,  so most other settings are on auto..  love this deluxe mobo..


----------



## johnspack (Dec 18, 2009)

This is my stable 24/7 gaming oc:


----------



## JackAttack (Dec 24, 2009)

*can I join?*

Jack


----------



## Coops (Dec 29, 2009)

*Can I Join?*

P5q Pro Turbo
Bios 0602


----------



## johnspack (Jan 21, 2010)

These motherboards are folding workhorses.  I've never experienced any thing like it.  I can game full blast on my gtx280,  while my 9800gtx folds full time.  I'm wondering about an 8800gs or something for the 3rd slot....
And yes,  you are in Coops!  But we are alllll alone.........


----------



## _jM (Apr 13, 2010)

Hey guys..... thought I would let you know Im back again. Ive got a different board im using this time around, ASUS P5Q Pro Turbo... so far so good! And Im still in the club


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 17, 2010)

Well, Alex has left TPU. And alot of the other P45 members have either moved on from P45 or ain't active... lol.


----------



## crazy pyro (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm still kicking around, just taken a massive break from the internet due to AS levels. That said I descend back to the realm of work again...
Heck that was posted from the P45 machine having just finished the ungodly amount of coursework I had!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 17, 2010)

Im still kicking a good ol' P45 around.


----------



## Grnfinger (Apr 18, 2010)




----------



## jlewis02 (Apr 19, 2010)

Im still rocking a P45.


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 19, 2010)

WOOT for p45 im rocking one


----------



## m1dg3t (Apr 4, 2012)

Thread necromance! Just found this thread (through google lol) and it should come in handy as I just made some changes to my rig and am looking to clock it a bit.

I was running an e5200 before and that was an easy OC I just disabled the standard stuff, manually set vcore and RAM settings then set it to 355 x 10. It was that easy but now im running a q9550 with 4 x 2gb RAM and its a lil trickier to get going, I have it at 3.2 right now with all 4 RAM slots populated. At stock speed I was able to run the RAM at their rated 1066 so hoping I can maintain that 

Anyways I got some reading/tweaking to do


----------



## NastyHabits (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow!  Someone posted on this old thread.  Good luck with your P45.  I'm sure I had the worst luck of anyone in the world with this ASUS product.  (Went through 3 of them before I gave up).


----------



## johnspack (Apr 4, 2012)

Loved my p45 systems, and the friends I sold them to tell me they still rock.  P45 all the way!


----------



## m1dg3t (Apr 4, 2012)

HaHa ya i know this is a zombie thread  

Like i mentioned, i recently made some "upgrades" and need some help to get it clocking again so hit up Google and came across the thread here 

I swapped CPU's from an e5200 to this q9550 and added an extra 2 x 2Gb of RAM. With the e5200 and the single set of 2 x 2Gb it was E Z P Z japaneezee to get it running @ 355 x 10 but now it's being finicky, i'm guessing it's because of the extra set of RAM? I came across some post's with people saying they couldn't get their RAM to run @ rated 1066 using 4 x 2  but for me on stock freq it was no problem, thankfully, but once i start bumping the freq i start pulling hair's 

Sys spec's @ left running the 2301 BIOS

Anyways back to digging/reading


----------



## m1dg3t (Apr 4, 2012)

Excuse the DBL post  I'm currently using these setting's and just want to make sure they're safe and if i need to change anything let me know please. If anyone recall's these ol' setup's  Thanks 

CPU RATIO: 8.5
FSB FREQ: 400
PCIE FREQ: 100
FSB STRAP TO N/B: AUTO
DRAM FREQ: 1066
DRAM CLK SKEW: ALL AUTO
DRAM TIMING CONTROL: 5 5 5 15
DRAM STATIC READ CONTROL: DISABLED
DRAM READ TRAINING: DISABLED
MEM OC CHARGER: LIGHT
AI CLOCK TWISTER: AUTO
AI TRANSACTION BOOSTER: AUTO

CPU VCORE: 1.264v Prime LOADED 
CPU GTL VOLTAGE REF (0/2): 0.630v
CPU GTL REF (1/3): 0.650v
CPU PLL VOLTAGE: 1.52v
FSB TERMINATION VOLTAGE: 1.26v
DRAM VOLTAGE: 2.2v
NB VOLTAGE: 1.22v
NB GTL REF: 0.630v
SB VOLTAGE: 1.10v
PCIE SATA VOLTAGE: 1.50v

LOAD LINE CALIBRATION: ENABLED
CPU SPREAD SPECTRUM: DISABLED
PCIE SPREAD SPECTRUM: DISABLED
CPU CLOCK SKEW: AUTO
NB CLOCK SKEW: AUTO
CPU MARGIN ENHANCEMENT: OPTIMIZED

Currently typing/Priming (1Hr Large FFT so far) on these setting's and MAX temp's are 65 52 54 54 

So any advice for us vintage clocker's?


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Leave your GTLs on auto. They're way low. You generally want to use somewhere between 63-67% of what your VTT (FSB TERMINATION VOLTAGE) is set to. I don't really remember what the recommended ballpark area is for NBgtl.


----------



## johnspack (Apr 4, 2012)

For stability,  I'd start both gtls at .630,  and progress.  I found .650 could cause instability,  so I'd back that off.  Set them both equal as well.  I also would bump up nb voltage to at least 1.3v to start.


----------



## m1dg3t (Apr 5, 2012)

I think there is still a few people left on the forum running similar setup's, care to chime in and add some info?



BababooeyHTJ said:


> Leave your GTLs on auto. They're way low. You generally want to use somewhere between 63-67% of what your VTT (FSB TERMINATION VOLTAGE) is set to. I don't really remember what the recommended ballpark area is for NBgtl.



I came across quite a few post's saying not to leave them on AUTO as they can seriously overvolt, especially when reaching 400Fsb and more, which i hope to surpass  Currently 400 x 8.5 seem's Prime stable on Small FFT/Large FFT & Blend for 4Hrs - 5Hrs each. Also i have never really been a fan of leaving volt's on AUTO in general 



johnspack said:


> For stability,  I'd start both gtls at .630,  and progress.  I found .650 could cause instability,  so I'd back that off.  Set them both equal as well.  I also would bump up nb voltage to at least 1.3v to start.



I evened them out to .630v each and bumped the NBv up to 1.26v. Everything seem's stable (Prime & SuperPi) but haven't been able to play any game's because my BDRom is not reading game disc's for some strange resason? I can put in a CD/DVD/BD and it autoplay's and load's fine but when i put in a game disc it doesn't autoplay and when i go into my computer to manually open the disc it does nothing  It's even more frustrating because i just picked it up from my tech guy over the weekend 

Regarding the GTL's i copy & pasted setting's from someone who was running an exact setup as mine but just changed some setting's from his, GTL's was one that did not get changed  I think they were that way because the person was having problem's with 1 or 2 core's failing stress test's so he upped the volt's to increase his stability


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Apr 5, 2012)

Here is a good thread on GTLs. There is quite a bit of info in that thread.


----------



## m1dg3t (Apr 5, 2012)

BababooeyHTJ said:


> Here is a good thread on GTLs. There is quite a bit of info in that thread.



Thanks but all that does is confuse the hell out of me! There is too much calculation's (are they even correct) and if your MOBO is this then try that there for me to make any sense of it. I got half way through the first page and closed the window as it was just adding to my confusion  I`m not going to try something someone say`s might work for my combo based on calculation`s they got from who know`s where using who know`s what combo. 

I don`t like those kind`s of post`s because they are like Chinese language to me  Not trying to be rude, just realistic for my situation & abilities 

Edit: What GTL`s were you running and what was your combo?

I'm a simpleton. I admit  I am no OC master, and i don`t intend to become one, this is really my first go at OCing the 775 platform lol Like i said before with my e5200 & 4Gb RAM it was so easy to get a nearly 1Ghz OC my 8yr old nephew could have done it  I`m not gunning for a WR just a few extra Mhz and stable  I`m a p4 OCer, nice & easy 

From the post's i have come across with people using the same board and series of CPU as me they seem to be running from .630 to as high as .655


----------



## BababooeyHTJ (Apr 5, 2012)

Yeah, thats not a voltage. That .630 is 63% of the VTT or fsb termination that you are using. Some motherboards use an actual voltage so you have to do the calculations yourself. I wasn't sure what your motherboard did since its been a while. 

I'm pretty sure that its just the percentage. So you don't have to do any calculations. If thats the case then your current settings are fine.


----------



## m1dg3t (Apr 6, 2012)

Any other member's currently running a p45 board _please_ chime in with your result's! I know it's old stuff but still relevant 



BababooeyHTJ said:


> Yeah, thats not a voltage. That .630 is 63% of the VTT or fsb termination that you are using. Some motherboards use an actual voltage so you have to do the calculations yourself. I wasn't sure what your motherboard did since its been a while.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that its just the percentage. So you don't have to do any calculations. If thats the case then your current settings are fine.



I see, i was under the impression it was a straight voltage parameter. I have spent the last few hour's reading through that thread and i must say it is rather confusing for myself but you were right in the sense that it is full of info! I still can't grasp entirely how the whole GTL thing work's but the more i know the farther i go, right? 

TBH i'm not entirely sure myself how my MOBO does it lol as mentioned previously i just used the most common "safe" setting's for my combo, that i have come across anyways.

I was avoiding Xs since i tried to log in about 10 - 12 month's back or so and they wouldn't accept my log in info and said i needed to pay $1 to post! But for what ever reason i was allowed to log in today and wasn't charged $1 

I'm going to keep digging through their bowel's and see if i can find anything about my particular combo, it's gonna be fun because there is SOOOOO much that goes on over there in regard's to OCing and it's been like 1 - 2 year's since anyone was really doing anything with these chip's/board's. I just may end up starting a thread there


----------



## NinkobEi (Apr 6, 2012)

I leave GTL on Auto running 445 FSB 24/7. It's been that way for about 3 years+ now. Granted, I am only using a Dual core e8400. If its not causing stability or heat issues, what is the problem?

edit: Also, judging from your clocks/volt, it looks like your voltage may be too low to go over 400 FSB. Even my lowly dual core needs 1.31volts. Just stay under 1.38 or so

Here is a sample Q9550 in p5q from another website. Be sure to turn Intel C1E OFF or you will suffer throttling
http://www.computerlounge.co.nz/forum/default.aspx?g=posts&t=50


> Settings for Q9550 for 3.6ghz - should be possible for every Q9550
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual
> CPU Ratio Setting : 8.5
> ...


----------



## m1dg3t (Apr 9, 2012)

Made it this far over the last few day's, tested Prime 95 Large FFT/Small FFT/Blend each for 6Hrs along with SuperPi up to 16m, eveything stable. Gonna enjoy life for the next few day's then see how much farther i can push the FsB with these volt's  Thinking of looking for a new fan for my CPU heatsink as i don't like that max core temp, i have horrible case flow


----------



## m1dg3t (Jun 23, 2012)

Necromance! 

After relearning everything over the last few months i've settled on a decent , IMO, setup. 

Since my last post i grabbed the latest p95, SuperPi & Furmark and also been running some 3dmark Vantage to make sure stability is there 

Snipped this recently "mid run", finally learned to take a screenie in Vista  I'm pretty pleased with the results considering the modest volts (1.30vcore, .630/.635 GTLs, 1.56v PLL, 1.34v FSB Term, 2.2v DRAM, 1.32v NB, .630v NB GTL, 1.2v SB, 1.6v PCIe) and cramped air cooled case, not to mention the "joy" of clocking vintage hardware 

Still going....


----------

